# Soultanicals Reviews



## Ogoma (Dec 18, 2012)

I really want something from this line. I am not shopping again until January, I need to recover from this holiday period. But on my next hair product buy, I am picking up something from this line. Everything sounds so good I cannot make up my mind.

Lita wrote a great review for some items (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17479337&postcount=1132).

If anyone else tries this line, please post reviews.

Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2012)

Ogoma

Hey Ms. O!  I ordered the Knot Sauce the other day and will follow Lita and Brownie518 and get the Mango Dip, the Curl Elastic (DC'er) and a few other things they've listed.

I do want to try their Kink Sauce in the Summer months because I like a Good Spritz/Refresher.

I'll come back and post once I receive the Knot Sauce.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't wait to read it. I want to try everything .


----------



## Lita (Dec 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ogoma
> 
> Hey Ms. O!  I ordered the Knot Sauce the other day and will follow Lita and Brownie518 and get the Mango Dip, the Curl Elastic (DC'er) and a few other things they've listed.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair 

 Yes,I cant wait to hear your review...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 18, 2012)

Brownie518 Reviews...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 3, 2013)

BUMP!!

Any reviews yet ladies?


----------



## JassyMo (Jan 4, 2013)

bump bump bump (in B2K voice)


----------



## suns4i6e (Jan 28, 2013)

Ladies, for anyone interested, today is the last day for free shipping over $25.00 at Soultanicals. She is also including a sample of her new product, Curl Blaze Hair Glaze.
No code needed.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 28, 2013)

I have the knot sauce and it is Devine. The smell is amazing like white cake batter. It moisturized my hair really well. I used it as a leave in, the first time I used too much. After that I used the right amount and I got insane moisture. I also love it as a daily moisturizer. 

I have the Marla Muru too. But I haven't played around with it as much. It smells good. Like bananas. HTH


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> I have the knot sauce and it is Devine. The smell is amazing like white cake batter. It moisturized my hair really well. I used it as a leave in, the first time I used too much. After that I used the right amount and I got insane moisture. I also love it as a daily moisturizer.
> 
> I have the Marla Muru too. But I haven't played around with it as much. It smells good. Like bananas. HTH



My sentiments exactly! Its good for me on damp or dry hair and the moisture snuck up on me. I initially thought it may have been too thin to do me justice but I was wrong. I also tried it as a rinse out but my shampoo was sooo creamy and moistuizing that the knot sauce did nothing so I will try it after a cleansing creme. I have used the Marula and I love it! Mainly because its so thick and fluffy! I love the way it feels as I scoop it out the jar and smooth between my hands then rub in my hair. My hair smoothed and swooned lol! I can use that Marula without sealing. I used it on air dried hair and next time I'm going to try it on damp hair. Soultanicals is going to be a staple line. I can't wait to try my mango dip and the fluffalicious when it comes!

Side note- the ink on my bottle of knot sauce is literally melting off and I have only used it twice! Its faded like I had it for a month! I don't want ink in my hair so I'm ripping the label off! Lol!


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 28, 2013)

Keep the reviews coming.

I have filled and emptied carts about three times . I have stuff I want to use up and I am putting in extension braids so I may buy something from her in the second half of the year. She needs to send some things to youtubers to review. I am a visual person and will like to see the consistency as well.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2013)

I have also used the wrappers delight kink drink to moisturize my scalp and cornrows and its awesome. It smells like a light fruity smell, has great ingredients and you can use it as the "L" in LOC too. I have done it both ways and I love it. It will be a necessity when I start rollersetting. Very hydrating.


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> My sentiments exactly! Its good for me on damp or dry hair and the moisture snuck up on me. I initially thought it may have been too thin to do me justice but I was wrong. I also tried it as a rinse out but my shampoo was sooo creamy and moistuizing that the knot sauce did nothing so I will try it after a cleansing creme. I have used the Marula and I love it! Mainly because its so thick and fluffy! I love the way it feels as I scoop it out the jar and smooth between my hands then rub in my hair. My hair smoothed and swooned lol! I can use that Marula without sealing. I used it on air dried hair and next time I'm going to try it on damp hair. Soultanicals is going to be a staple line. I can't wait to try my mango dip and the fluffalicious when it comes!
> 
> Side note- the ink on my bottle of knot sauce is literally melting off and I have only used it twice! Its faded like I had it for a month! I don't want ink in my hair so I'm ripping the label off! Lol!




Babygrowth You send the owner a pm about the label..

*Cant wait to hear your review,for Flufflious..I ordered another Flufflious & Knot Sauce.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I have also used the wrappers delight kink drink to moisturize my scalp and cornrows and its awesome. It smells like a light fruity smell, has great ingredients and you can use it as the "L" in LOC too. I have done it both ways and I love it. It will be a necessity when I start rollersetting. Very hydrating.



Babygrowth you know wrappers delight is my (HG) spritz..My roots/scalp soak it up..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2013)

Odered-
*Silk Milk Tress
*Master Cleanse (scalp detox)
*Flufflious (HG)
*Knot Sauce (Staple)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## suns4i6e (Jan 28, 2013)

This is my second order.  I really like the Mango Dip Detangling Slip.  It truly has slip that is much needed for my fine, tangly hair.  Wish it came in a 16 oz. bottle.

This time I ordered:

Mango Dip Detangling Slip
Fluffalicious Curl Nutritious
Marula-Muru Moisture Guru

The names are adorable.


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2013)

suns4i6e said:


> This is my second order.  I really like the Mango Dip Detangling Slip.  It truly has slip that is much needed for my fine, tangly hair.  Wish it came in a 16 oz. bottle.
> 
> This time I ordered:
> 
> ...



suns4i6e Mango Dip is awesome,I have two bottles,use it for my rinse-out.

Flufflious is my (HG) use it after every wash..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## suns4i6e (Jan 28, 2013)

Lita said:


> @suns4i6e Mango Dip is awesome,I have two bottles,use it for my rinse-out.
> 
> Flufflious is my (HG) use it after every wash..
> 
> ...


 

Yeaaaa!!  Can't wait to try that and the Marula.  I'm thrilled to find moisturizers without shea anything.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2013)

Lita said:


> Babygrowth You send the owner a pm about the label..
> 
> *Cant wait to hear your review,for Flufflious..I ordered another Flufflious & Knot Sauce.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I didn't message her because I didn't want to seem like a pest! If it happens again I will tho!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2013)

suns4i6e said:


> This is my second order.  I really like the Mango Dip Detangling Slip.  It truly has slip that is much needed for my fine, tangly hair.  Wish it came in a 16 oz. bottle.
> 
> This time I ordered:
> 
> ...



Yes! I love the names! And you will love the Marula muru!


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2013)

suns4i6e said:


> Yeaaaa!!  Can't wait to try that and the Marula.  I'm thrilled to find moisturizers without shea anything.



suns4i6e I know,seems like shea butter is in every thing..lol..The Marula is nice too,but for warmer weather..Can't wait to try that curl glaze or whatever it's called..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2013)

Waiting On:

Mango Dip
Fluff
Marula

I already have Knot Sauce, but I'm tempted to place another order before the Sale ends


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting On:
> 
> Mango Dip
> Fluff
> ...



IDareT'sHair

Let me know your thoughts on fluff  and mango dip


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2013)

On my bang,just spritz with wrappers delight,applied little Flufflious & jar of joe on ends..Feels so soft.

*My bang needs moisture daily,especially during winter..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2013)

@Lita @Beamodel

Dang! I thought the Sale was still going on? 

I just made up a cart. It musta' ended yesterday.

Lita, got me wanting to try the Scalp Rub.

OT: Njoi is having a Sale this weekend.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Beamodel
> 
> Dang! I thought the Sale was still going on?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

Us that mybeautifulspirit not working anymore? I don't see an expiration date on the card. But it's only 10%


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Us that *mybeautifulspirit* not working anymore? I don't see an expiration date on the card. But it's only 10%


 
Beamodel

I tried that one last week and couldn't get it to work. *Maybe they only let you use it once?* 

I thought the Free Shipping over $25 was still in place.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I tried that one last week and couldn't get it to work. *Maybe they only let you use it once?*
> 
> I thought the Free Shipping over $25 was still in place.



IDareT'sHair

Try using a different email address to purchase it. That usually works.


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita @Beamodel
> 
> Dang! I thought the Sale was still going on?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I meant to get the scalp rub,next time.I wonder what the texture is like?
I'm using up CR ajani biotin scalp butter..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 29, 2013)

Lita and IDareT'sHair I ordered a sample of the scalp rub and I will let y'all know alllllll about it! I was excited about it because it has jbco! Never seen that in a scalp grease before!

By the way Happy belated bday Ms. T!!!!!!


----------



## NessaNessa (Jan 29, 2013)

what the link, please?


----------



## suns4i6e (Jan 29, 2013)

Lita said:


> @suns4i6e I know,seems like shea butter is in every thing..lol..The Marula is nice too,but for warmer weather..Can't wait to try that curl glaze or whatever it's called..lol
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 

I'm a gel girl and am really interested in her curl glaze too .  It will be a nice addition to her lineup.


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Lita and IDareT'sHair I ordered a sample of the scalp rub and I will let y'all know alllllll about it! I was excited about it because it has jbco! Never seen that in a scalp grease before!
> 
> By the way Happy belated bday Ms. T!!!!!!



Babygrowth Oh,good..Keep us posted..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2013)

NessaNessa said:


> what the link, please?



NessaNessa 

www.soultanicals.com


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## suns4i6e (Feb 14, 2013)

Just received my second order...very excited to try the marula mura and fluffalicious.  I only got the 4 oz jars to test, but i have a feeling I'll be upgrading soon.


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 5, 2013)

*Hey Ladies! They are now officially introducing the Curl Blaze & Gloss Boss for sale ...*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

NappyRina

They've been having a few CS issues lately.erplexed

I still wanna try both Kink Drinks.  I'll see if things get better between now & M-Day.


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyRina
> 
> They've been having a few CS issues lately.erplexed
> 
> I still wanna try both Kink Drinks. I'll see if things get better between now & M-Day.


 
IDareT'sHair

Hmmm..that would explain why the order I placed 2/22 has not shipped yet ...

What's the deal with these companies? When you say issues do you mean that her shipping is slow or something worse? Say it ain't on some IPN level now!!???????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

NappyRina

Slow Shipping, Unresponsive CS....missing items you know...the usual.

No, it hasn't risen to the IPN Level (yet)


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyRina
> 
> Slow Shipping, Unresponsive CS....missing items you know...the usual.
> 
> No, it hasn't risen to the IPN Level (yet)


 
IDareT'sHair

I can deal with slow shipping ... it's not a deal breaker but it is annoying...but missing items don't make sense (if it takes you forever and a day to ship something I'm assuming you're just being super duper precise about each order - no room for missing items) and then not responding to customers is never good. I doubt they will go the IPN route but ya never know

Wishing for the best from this line ... We shall see 

ETA:- Y'all need to be posting the GOOD & the BAD about these companies in these threads ladies ... give the PJs the heads up before we click Pay Now LOL  - I missed the boat on IPN and now this erplexed


----------



## Purplerain77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have ordered from Soultanicals twice. I really really like the products but the shipping is a deterrent for me. It takes 7-10 business days for a package to ship...basically 7-10 business days for a tracking number to be generated because it takes a couple more days for the package to find its way to the post office. Also, the shipping is pricey to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll definitely be keeping my eye on this Vendor between now & the next Sale. erplexed

Because I really want to try those Kink Drinks, but will get Oyin J&B if a push comes to a shove.


----------



## suns4i6e (Mar 6, 2013)

Purplerain77 said:


> I have ordered from Soultanicals twice. I really really like the products but the shipping is a deterrent for me. It takes 7-10 business days for a package to ship...basically 7-10 business days for a tracking number to be generated because it takes a couple more days for the package to find its way to the post office. Also, the shipping is pricey to me.


 
I totally agree with this. I've ordered twice and each time shipping took 15 business days (19 calendar days). Ayo is extremely sweet, but the long processing/shipping wait is a huge deterrent in ordering.


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 6, 2013)

*Recent Email From Soultanicals:*

First and Foremost, I'd like to thank you so much for your patronage, interest & support of Soultanicals! Your thoughts, comments and feedback means so much to me. Having you as a customer keeps me grounded in work, pouring all of my love & passion for soul care & body lovin' ingredients that will surprise and delight you. Whether you're just new to Soultanicals or have already indulged in your very own Soultanicals goodie package, we're here for you.

*I also want to update you on our new shipping policy. Effective March 2013, All orders will generally process within 5-7 business days (7-10 business days during sales & promotions), NOT including weekends & holidays. I want to thank you all for your patience in receiving your packages.* *Soultanicals is new. The policies we create now will set the standard for how we communicate and interact with our customers in the future.* If there is anything I can do to improve your experience, or make you happier with us, please do not hesitate to call or email me. Thank you for the love. I appreciate you!

With Love & Appreciation,
Ayo Creator/Owner at Soultanicals
www.soultanicals.com 347-247-4190


----------



## Purplerain77 (Mar 6, 2013)

Also, please be aware that if you place 2 separate orders within a short time frame they will charge the shipping fee for both packages, but will ship everthing in one box, so basically you lose out on a shipping fee. I inquired about this and was informed that when this occurs they ship everything in one box and typically do not refund shipping fees. If that is the case I would prefer that they just ship the products out separately the way that I ordered and paid for them, especially if they are using a flat rate shipping box (cost is not affected no matter what the weight of the box is). Don't keep my shipping fee as a profit.

Maybe I am spoiled, but I have orderd from companies before and placed separate orders within days of each other and the company has contacted me and stated that they would ship everything in one package and refund one of the shipping charges. I've never had to ask.


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 6, 2013)

I will like to try some stuff from this line, but I will be patient.


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 6, 2013)

Purplerain77 said:


> Also, please be aware that if you place 2 separate orders within a short time frame they will charge the shipping fee for both packages, but will ship everthing in one box, so basically you lose out on a shipping fee. I inquired about this and was informed that when this occurs they ship everything in one box and typically do not refund shipping fees. If that is the case I would prefer that they just ship the products out separately the way that I ordered and paid for them, especially if they are using a flat rate shipping box (cost is not affected no matter what the weight of the box is). Don't keep my shipping fee as a profit.
> 
> Maybe I am spoiled, but I have orderd from companies before and placed separate orders within days of each other and the company has contacted me and stated that they would ship everything in one package and refund one of the shipping charges. I've never had to ask.


 
Purplerain77

Wow that's just wrong! 

I'm shocked that their response to your inquiry was so... ridiculous ... we pay for what we get and if you paid for shipping on 2 seperate orders they should have either shipped the items seperately or shipped them together and refunded you the 2nd shipping fee. Obviously they want to save $ on their end by using one box instead of 2 and you're right - they kept your 2nd shipping fee as profit - no bueno  

Ugh it's so sad how a lot of these start-ups put so much thought into their products/packaging/advertising etc but customer service keeps coming up short erplexed


----------



## Purplerain77 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep. I noticed that both orders were listed under the same tracking number. When I inquired about it, the email response stated that I would receive a $5 refund (which I have not received yet and it has been over a week) but that moving forward there would be no refunds for shipping. Did I mention that each shipping charge was $8.75? There were 3 items in each box. I went to the website today to check out the shipping charges and it appears to be $5.95 now. Not sure why the price dropped.

As I stated before, I LOVE the products. Everything that I have ordered works really well on my hair. I'm just not a fan of the shipping timeframe. I am glad to see that they are reducing it to 5-7 business days during non-sales, but the only time that I will be purchasing is during a sale so that really doesn't help me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay Ya'll @NappyRina (and errbody else) Has anyone heard anything from the Recent 30% off Sale?

A Friend and Former Long Time LHCF Member always asks me what's new & exciting and I referred her to the ST'cals Sale, Naturelle Grow (and a few others)

I had to break it to her last night that they are *um..kinda slow*


----------



## suns4i6e (Mar 29, 2013)

I ordered during the 30% off sale (3/20/13) and the order status is still 'Awaiting Fulfillment'.  As stated up-thread, processing time leaves much to be desired, but she's working on it.  However, since orders are more plentiful during sales, I expect this will take a while.

On the upside I am happy to report that my hair likes the Curl Blaze, and it scarcely likes anything.  I use it over my staple KCCC (my hair likes layered gels).  It is very slippery, citrus scented, thin(er) gel.


----------



## suns4i6e (Mar 29, 2013)

Forgot to mention, for those willing to sustain the wait, Soultanicals is having a Flash Friday sale (today only) of 35% off any full size purchase.  Code = FF35off


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2013)

suns4i6e

Thanks. 

That 35% is very, very termpting...but I'm waiting too, on the last Sale.erplexed


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 29, 2013)

^^Now had I known this I would have waited until today to place my order.  I ordered on the 24th.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Mar 29, 2013)

Just hit paynah on afrodite's shine almighty-gloss boss, and knot sauce. It's ok if the shipping takes a little while.


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I ordered back in Feb and had to wait about 2 weeks before I got a shipping notice ... According to the email I posted earlier in this thread, they were suposed to be improving their shipping time starting this month (March) hmmm 

I bet it's even slower during a sale like the 30% off you mentioned...

I honestly don't mind the wait as long as I've been warned beforehand ... and their products seem to be good of quality and they smell delicious ... don't know if they work great for MY hair but that's another story LOL


----------



## naijamerican (Mar 29, 2013)

I purchased things during the 30% off sale. I'm really looking forward to trying this line. I already have my staple products but enjoy having the chance to try new stuff. I, too, am concerned about the shipping because I don't want to wait too long; on the other hand, I went crazy and bought a ton of stuff from the site. Like, a ton.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2013)

NappyRina

Ya'll know I already know. 

I guess it was my fault about not 'disclosing' to my buddy that they are slow.

So, I guess I shoulda' told her before she ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2013)

From the 30% off Sale I'm waiting on:

x2 Sorrel Kink Drinks
x2 Wrappers Delight
x1 Knot Sauce

I can wait because I won't get around to them until late Spring/early Summer.

I'd like to have another 8 oz Marula during this 35% today, but won't place another order especially since she won't/doesn't combine shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay...Um..

So I broke and got the 8 ounce Marula.  Shipping was 2 bucks & some change so I didn't mind combining that shipping charge.

Hope this addition doesn't push my order back any further or mess it up in general.


----------



## McQuay30 (Mar 29, 2013)

I ordered the master cleanse to compare to terressenntials, the sorrell drink, and the knot sauce...we will see how long it takes, but i notice she have a unique blend of ingredients when compared to other natural hair care products.


----------



## McQuay30 (Mar 29, 2013)

Any reviews on the Master Cleanse?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 29, 2013)

naijamerican said:
			
		

> I purchased things during the 30% off sale. I'm really looking forward to trying this line. I already have my staple products but enjoy having the chance to try new stuff. I, too, am concerned about the shipping because I don't want to wait too long; on the other hand, I went crazy and bought a ton of stuff from the site. Like, a ton.



You made me buy too much. I kept thinking I can buy this too because Naija bought a ton. I kept adding to the cart.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ummm it says coupon code disabled. The hell?! I was ready to drop some money.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 29, 2013)

bajandoc86 The code expired at 5pm


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks curlyhersheygirl Sigh... Maybe this was a sign I am not to spend any money. Hmmph.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2013)

@bajandoc86 @curlyhersheygirl

So, that's 'the catch' Flash Fridays expire at 5 pm uh???erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I guess so.


----------



## naijamerican (Mar 29, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> You made me buy too much. I kept thinking I can buy this too because Naija bought a ton. I kept adding to the cart.



  HanaKuroi how dare you blame your PJism on me?!


----------



## Purplerain77 (Mar 29, 2013)

McQuay30 said:


> Any reviews on the Master Cleanse?



Don't do it! While I am a fan of bentonite clay to wash my hair with (a.k.a. Terressentials) the master cleanse was horrible. I could not get it to rinse out of my hair and ended up using regular shampoo to get all of the chunks out of my hair.

I am however a fan of their knot sauce, mango dip detangling slip, and the lock-n-roll twist & fro out. The only thing is that I have to re-moisturize at the end of each day when using these products. I don't have to do this with Oyin or Qhemet.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 29, 2013)

naijamerican said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi how dare you blame your PJism on me?!



But that is exactly what happened! 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Ltown (Mar 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bajandoc86 @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> So, that's 'the catch' Flash Fridays expire at 5 pm uh???erplexed




 i fidn't check email until 9


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2013)

Ltown

The 30% Spingishair code may still work?  Did you try it?


----------



## natura87 (Mar 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> The 30% Spingishair code may still work? Did you try it?


 

It didnt. I tried.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> The 30% Spingishair code may still work? Did you try it?


 
IDareT'sHair, I did last night with no luck, did you?


----------



## natura87 (Mar 30, 2013)

I've been meaning to try this line for quite some time, but I just havent hit ~Paynah~.

I had a cart full last Friday with quite a few products for barely 40 bucks but I couldnt bite the bullet.

Eventually I will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2013)

@Ltown No, I got in on the 35% yesterday afternoon. 

They've been having sales every Friday. Call either Freebie Fridays or Flash Fridays.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown No, I got in on the 35% yesterday afternoon.
> 
> They've been having sales every Friday. Call either Freebie Fridays or Flash Fridays.


 

You shouldnt have told me this....


----------



## Ltown (Mar 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown No, I got in on the 35% yesterday afternoon.
> 
> They've been having sales every Friday. Call either Freebie Fridays or Flash Fridays.


 
I had a 35% sale for yesterday but didn't know it was time sensitive, ohwell I got some coming from the other sales last week so I'm good.


----------



## suns4i6e (Apr 2, 2013)

FYI Ladies -- Received my shipping order today (4/2) from the 30% sale (3/20)


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 2, 2013)

^^Well I think I ordered on the 24th so I guess I should get mine on the 6th. Hell, I done forgot what ordered. lol


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2013)

*pouts and stomps feet* Man, I want MY shipping notice too! I'm getting impatient, I want my goodies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2013)

I got my Soultanicals Ship Notice too.  I need to check to see if my Friend got hers.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 2, 2013)

I received my shipping notice as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl

What did you get Ms. Curly?

I got:
x1 Knot Sauce
x1 8oz Marula Mango
x2 Wrappers Delight
x2 Sorell Kink Drink


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair curlyhersheygirl Hmph. Thanks for rubbing it in. 



When did you guys order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2013)

tiffers said:


> *Hmph. Thanks for rubbing it in. *
> 
> **
> 
> *When did you guys order?*


 
@tiffers

Pffft. After what YOU did yesterday....I owe you that. 

I ordered: (3/20 & 3/29)


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pffft. After what YOU did yesterday....I owe you that.



*puts IDareT'sHair on ignore*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2013)

tiffers

Only you could pull that off!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair & tiffers

2 16oz knot sauce
2 8oz curl blaze
2 4oz gloss boss
1  8oz fluffalicious
2 8oz wrappers delight
2 8oz sorrel kink drinks


----------



## naijamerican (Apr 2, 2013)

I logged into this thread to say that I also got my shipping notice!  

This is what I bought:
1. 1 8 oz Fluffalicious Curl Nutricious 
2. 1 16 oz Knot Sauce 
3. 1 8 oz Mango Dip Detangling Slip 
4. 1 8 oz Afrotastic Curl Elastic 
5. 1 8 oz Curly Silk Tress Milk 
6. 1 8 oz Kinky Silk Tress Milk 
7. 1 8 oz Wrapper's Delight- Hydrating Kink Drink 
8. 1 8 oz Hair Sorrell- Knappylicious Kink Drink 
9. 1 Vegan Candy Apple Lip Taffy



ETA: I also wanted to add that I purchased these items on March 20th, in case that helps anyone gauge how long it might take to receive shipping confirmation. I cannot wait to try this line. I have a good feeling about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2013)

naijamerican

Nice Haul Lady!


----------



## naijamerican (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks IDareT'sHair!  I really surprised myself, but I feel that Soultanicals has some things that I haven't seen among other hair vendors, and I just had to try it out. I'm so glad that they had such a great sale. It made it so much easier to pull the plug and buy these items. That, and I also had some extra money.  

I really can't wait to try the Kink Drinks, both of them. I love a good spray leave-in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2013)

My 1st order from them was:

x1 8oz Fluffalicious
x1 4oz Marula 
x1 8oz Mango Dip
x1 8oz Knot Sauce


----------



## naijamerican (Apr 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My 1st order from them was:
> 
> x1 8oz Fluffalicious
> x1 4oz Marula
> ...



How did you like these products? Or did you already report your experience and I missed it? If so, my apologies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2013)

naijamerican

I love the names & the descriptions of everything.  They all sound Soulfully Delicious.... 

The Kink Drinks have been getting really great reviews so I'm sure we'll love both of those


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2013)

naijamerican said:


> How did you like these products? Or did you already report your experience and I missed it? If so, my apologies.


 
@naijamerican

I received a sample of the Marula (which made me order a larger size) i.e. a 4oz & a 8 oz

I thought it worked great on my hair (Relaxed), but it got some very mixed reviews. Smells Banana/Mango-y.

The Knot Sauce is a very nice lotion. Vanilla Cake Batter-y smell. Will work nicely for me on dry hair.

The Fluff is also Vanilla/Cake Batter-y and very Whippy. I haven't really tried it really good yet.

And I haven't tried the Mango Dip, but based on most of the reviews I've read, it's best as a Rinse-Out, so I'll use it as a Cowash.


----------



## naijamerican (Apr 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naijamerican
> 
> I received a sample of the Marula (which made me order a larger size) *i.e. a 4oz & a 8 oz*
> 
> ...


 I would do that too, order a 4 oz and an 8 oz!  

Thanks for your feedback IDareT'sHair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2013)

@naijamerican

I got an 8oz in the "Fluff" but after I got it I wished I had only got 4oz. I have enough Fluffy-Whippy stuff.


----------



## naijamerican (Apr 2, 2013)

^Really? I got the 8 oz. I hope that I have more success than you did; my hair is natural, so I wonder if that will have an effect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2013)

naijamerican

No, it's not that I don't like it.......I just could have got a 4oz to start with.erplexed


----------



## naijamerican (Apr 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair. I understand now. Don't feel bad. Sometimes it be's that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2013)

naijamerican

I'm sure we'll both like it.  We can compare notes.


----------



## naijamerican (Apr 2, 2013)

^Indeed!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 4, 2013)

I got my shipping notice today!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2013)

tiffers

'Bout time


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 4, 2013)

Still nothing..


----------



## tiffers (Apr 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Girl, I KNOW! I was over here going crazy, checking the website multiple times a day.  I can get obsessive with my hair goodies. 

McQuay30 When did you order? I ordered on the 22nd and just got my notice today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2013)

tiffers

No movement with mine.  It just says "Shipping Notice Received" April 2nd. 

So, it is still sitting someplace.  

Doesn't look as if it has even made it to the P.O. yet.erplexed


----------



## tiffers (Apr 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Aw, hell. I don't have the patience for shipping shenanigans. erplexed


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 4, 2013)

So, I shouldn't even think about my order I placed on Friday then.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 4, 2013)

I guess I better place an order for my knot sauce now so I can have it by time I run out...


----------



## hair4today (Apr 4, 2013)

Welp after this order no more Soultanicals for me.  Here's why...

Vendor:Soultanicals
Order Date:March 23
Destination: Niagara Falls, NY (same state as vendor)
Status: Awaiting Fulfillment
# days wait: 12 and counting

Vendor:NaturelleGrow
Order Date:March 26
Destination: Toronto, Canada ( international shipment, incl customs clearance)
Status: Delivered on April 4
# days wait: 8

Both are vendors with high quality,handmade products that my hair loves. One obviously cares about getting repeat business and offering a great customer experience, the other doesn't..sooo guess where I will be spending my hard earned dollars?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2013)

@hair4today

Great Comparison. It's just really frustrating.


----------



## hair4today (Apr 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, it's a real shame cause I really liked some of her products, especially that Sorrell Kink Drink  but there's a ton of natural haircare vendors out there now so yeah...C'est la vie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2013)

@hair4today

I don't know why folks just don't close for a short period after a "Big Sale" & catch up on getting those orders out.  

It baffles me to have a Big Sale and then _another_ Big Sale a couple days later...........


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 4, 2013)

tiffers i order on the 29th of march.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 5, 2013)

I received my goodies today 

She also included a sample of the Shea milk body silk and Strand poo bar


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl

Very nice Ms. Curly.  Especially since you had issues with your last order.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Yeah she stepped it up and I appreciate it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2013)

@curlyhersheygirl

Mine has finally moved and is someplace in NY. 

Hopefully, it will get here sometime next week.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I'm not sure why it takes 2 days to move from NY 

I normally receive priority mail from NY in 1 day but with ST it takes 3-5 days. Not sure if it's ST or USPS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl

Girl...Who knows?erplexed  But folks really do need to step it up.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 5, 2013)

Well I got my Hairitage...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2013)

Really curious to see what they offer for M-Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2013)

My ST'icals is here in the city.  I still probably won't get it until Monday.  

It's "Processing through the Sort Facility"


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 6, 2013)

I got both my orders from both sales yesterday. She included a 2 oz. sample of the scalp rub. My hair is going to love me for the Hair Sorrell .


----------



## hair4today (Apr 6, 2013)

Okay so  my order status moved from 'Awaiting Fullfillment' to 'Awaiting Shipment' but I haven't received a ship notification. What does this mean? How long a wait before it actually ships?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2013)

@hair4today

I ordered 03/20. A Shipping notice was created 04/02. It began to actually move 04/04.

It is being "Processed through Sort Facility" in my City 04/06.


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 6, 2013)

Still nothing......grrrrr


----------



## hair4today (Apr 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hair4today
> 
> I ordered 03/20. A Shipping notice was created 04/02. It began to actually move 04/04.
> 
> It is being "Processed through Sort Facility" in my City 04/06.


Thanks IDareT'sHair glad you'll get yours soon. I ordered on 3/23 so maybe mine will ship next week. Sigh...its now 15 days and counting.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 6, 2013)

hair4today

I ordered on the 24th so maybe...I know the feeing.  I don't think I'm going to order from them unless they have a big sale and if I love the products cause aint nobody got time for that.


----------



## hair4today (Apr 6, 2013)

gorgeoushair. I'm with you... ain't nobody got time for this. I'm so annoyed not sure a big sale will be enough of an incentive to order again.  If they improve upon this aspect of their service, maybe then.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 6, 2013)

^^I got my Naturelle today and I ordered on April 2nd....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2013)

gorgeoushair

Ms. G You gettin' everything


----------



## tiffers (Apr 6, 2013)

hair4today I saw the same thing with my order. I think "Awaiting shipment" basically means that your package is boxed up and ready to go. She just needs to take her a'ss  to the post office and actually ship it off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2013)

tiffers said:


> *She just needs to take her a'ss  to the post office and actually ship it off.*


 
tiffers

...................


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> gorgeoushair
> 
> Ms. G You gettin' everything



Yea cause of ya'll and this darn board.lol I'm just trying to be like u.lol  Plus ya'll keep posting these sales. After this Hairveda sale, I may be finish until Black Friday...unless there is a good sale of course.lol  I love my deep conditioners.


----------



## hair4today (Apr 6, 2013)

tiffers said:


> hair4today  She just needs to take her a'ss  to the post office and actually ship it off.


tiffers   couldn't agree more.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 8, 2013)

got my shipping confirmation..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> *got my shipping confirmation..........*


 
@gorgeoushair

FINALLY!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 8, 2013)

^^I know-right?


----------



## tiffers (Apr 8, 2013)

My order was delivered today! :superbanana:

So ya'll know my impatient self had to use some of the goodies.  I've been using the LOLCB method of moisturizing. Liquid-Oil-Leave in-Cream-Butter. And it's been the really good so far at keeping my dry hair moisturized.

I used: Hair Sorrell, Silk Dreams Nourish (the only non-Soultanicals product I used), Kinky Silk Tress Milk, Moisture Mulu Hair Guru and Loc-N-Roll.

Verdict? IDGAD how long it takes to ship, I'm ordering MOAR! My hair feels fantastic. Every step, each product I rubbed in, made my hair feel more soft and more silky. Which I found amazing, because I had no clue these 4b naps could feel silky!  And even after all of those products, my hair isn't weighed down, not even a little. The deliciousness just sunk right on in. I'm so happy with what I've tried so far. My twists are loving me right now. And my hair smells yummeh. 

Now we'll see how long this moisture lasts. If I can go to my next wash day without moisturizing, I'll probably pass out from doing so many cartwheels


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2013)

My order also came.  I had ordered x2 Wrappers Delight and x2 Sorrell's.  

She sent them in 16oz Bottles.  It would have been 'nice' if she would have asked me first. *just sayin'*

Not to be picky....But what if one of each of those was going to someone else?  I think she should have asked (prior to shipping) just in case.

However, they were for me and I am happy they arrived.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Wow she really should've asked.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

That's just cray.... Smh but yea glad it at least arrived


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My order also came.  I had ordered x2 Wrappers Delight and x2 Sorrell's.
> 
> She sent them in 16oz Bottles.  It would have been 'nice' if she would have asked me first. *just sayin'*
> 
> ...



I remember when MyHoneyChild had did that w/ her Black Friday sale last year and I was kinda pissed b/c some of were gifts.  Instead of 4 8oz products I received 2 16 oz products...like WTF.  So I contacted her and left a message.  I was surprised cause she called me back and within 10 min.  She ended up apologizing and realizing she should have asked.  She resent me the products...but in 4oz sizes.  She told me she could resend them in 4 oz even though I knew she could send them in the 8 oz.  I didn't argue b/c I still thought that was nice of her.  She really was nice.

All I'm saying is maybe you should call them and complain.....


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad you got your products.  It's about freaking time IDareT'sHair
Also complain about that long as shipping time.  To be honest I feel like we should be refunded our shipping cost...


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 11, 2013)

Still patiently waiting.......actually I'm getting frustrated.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2013)

gorgeoushair

G!  Please tell me you got your Stuff?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 11, 2013)

I hope they get this shipping issue resolved. I really like their products but I don't want to wait 3 weeks to get my stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl

*cough* 

Wondering what they're offering for tomorrow's Freebie Friday?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I'm wondering too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2013)

@curlyhersheygirl

Girl...We a Mess...

I don't know what I'd get? Maybe that Power to the Pre-Poo? 

I'm wondering about the Curl Elastic (Conditioner). It gets Mixed Reviews/so-so


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I really want to get the platinum roots oil the next time I order; it looks interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl

Do you have the Curl Elastic?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair No I don't I'm waiting to hear more reviews.

So far the only product that I definitely won't repurchase is  the marula moisture. It made my hair feel stiff and dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl

Ewww Really? I just bought 8 ounces last Sale. 

Wonder if it be used for something else:scratchch


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Ewww Really? I just bought 8 ounces last Sale.
> 
> Wonder if it be used for something else:scratchch



IDareT'sHair It may work for you so keep me posted.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 12, 2013)

Finally ya'll I got my darn order on the same day I got my Curlkit.  I have to say that the products do smell good.  I could smell it through the packaging.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 12, 2013)

I need to order two kink drinks and a knot sauce but I need it now! Not 3 weeks from now! Oh, what a dilemma...


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 12, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> IDareT'sHair No I don't I'm waiting to hear more reviews.
> 
> So far the only product that I definitely won't repurchase is  the marula moisture. It made my hair feel stiff and dry.



Really?  I just used it on 2 sections of my hair and during application it felt soft and moisturized-like it's a keeper but I know I have to wait till it dries or seal w oil.  Now upon application I do like how  this made my hair feel vs Hairitage Peach Waves.


----------



## suns4i6e (Apr 12, 2013)

For any interested...

This week's Fan Friday:

TAKE $3 OFF an 8 oz bottle of our Knot Sauce- Coil Detangler! REDEEM USING CODE *KNOTORIOUS*! AND LIKE US ON FACEBOOK!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 13, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> Really?  I just used it on 2 sections of my hair and during application it felt soft and moisturized-like it's a keeper but I know I have to wait till it dries or seal w oil.  Now upon application I do like how  this made my hair feel vs Hairitage Peach Waves.



gorgeoushair It felt really nice after application but once dried it left my hair stiff and dry. I've used it with the LOC method on wash day, as a refresher and a styler and each time I got the same results. It did the same thing on my son's & daughter's hair and they have different hair types to mine.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 15, 2013)

I received an electronic shipping notice for my order placed on March 29. The package hasn't been received of course. I hope I get it by this weekend.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 15, 2013)

^^^that is crazy ^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2013)

My friend just got hers.  She ordered also March 20th.  I was too embarssed to ask her what she thought?

Especially since I recommended them to her.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Apr 17, 2013)

I ordered on the first of this month, I haven't heard anything
From this company! I'm really disappointed and getting anxious . The rumors and customer issues are frightening over at naturallycurly.com, people are telling of unsanitary products with hair in them. At this point I'm not even sure if I want these products if sanitation is an issue.


----------



## Lita (Apr 17, 2013)

Healthb4Length said:


> I ordered on the first of this month, I haven't heard anything
> From this company! I'm really disappointed and getting anxious . The rumors and customer issues are frightening over at naturallycurly.com, people are telling of unsanitary products with hair in them. At this point I'm not even sure if I want these products if sanitation is an issue.



Healthb4Length Wow! Didn't know about unsanitary issues..Hope it gets resolved...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah a couple of people found strands of human hair
In their newly purchased products ! They even documented it with pics.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't understand why when Folks have other Folks helping them with packaging or fulfillment, they don't maske them wear a Plastic Cap or Hair Net. 

And they still need to recheck items.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 17, 2013)

Hopefully they get their stuff together, because the Soultanicals moisturizers are some of the best I've come across and I wanna buy more.

I've never heard of over-moisturizing from a daily moisturizer, but I think that's what might be happening with my dd. She has cottony 4a natchal hair and I've been using the Kinky Silk Hair Milk on her hair daily for about four days. Now, her hair is almost TOO soft. But I ain't complaining.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok I got my products today!  I had ordered on the 29th of March, I inspected each item and they seemed A-ok. Haven't tried any of the prods yet, but if they don't get it together I won't support 'em.

ETA: I'm looking at the packing slip and it states that the company is in Brooklyn! I'm in Jersey! Shipping shouldn't have been that long, sigh.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 18, 2013)

My order from the 29th was just accepted at the USPS in New York.

    (/ _ ; )

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## tiffers (Apr 18, 2013)

Just received this email:


----------



## Purplerain77 (Apr 18, 2013)

tiffers said:


> Just received this email:



I got that email too.


----------



## Lita (Apr 18, 2013)

tiffers Got the same email..At least they are taken full responsibility..Says a lot..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 18, 2013)

It sure does..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2013)

Got the email too and so did my Friend (which she loved and thought it was a nice touch)

She hasn't said anything about her products so I take take that as a good sign...cause I was worried. 

She's a PJ like us and she don't play with her products or her hair.  tiffers you remember *Fab*  I keep her updated with Sales & New Vendors.  She even ordered from & loved Naturelle Grow.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Oh yeah, I remember her! Is she no longer a member?!


----------



## hair4today (Apr 18, 2013)

So I'm back on the Soultanicals train. I took her up on her offer and sent in my order details cause it was delivered well over 10 days and within minutes  I received the following response...





> Thank you for your reply and I apologize for the shipment delay. Also, Thank you for giving us the opportunity to rectify this situation. I'll be shipping out the complimentary gifts in 3 business days. Thank you for your love & support!
> Best,



The way I figure, mistakes happen in life  but it's how you deal that makes a difference so gonna give her the benefit of the doubt and order again.  Also helps that her products are so darn good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2013)

tiffers  You know *Fab* was a PJ like non-other.   Her & Eisani 

We miss her/them in U1B1 she/they kept us laughin' & haulin'....


----------



## tiffers (Apr 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair HOL' UP! Eisani is gone?! Where the *** have I been?! Why'd she leave? E was my homie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2013)

Wonder what ST'icals Freebie Friday is gone be?


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 19, 2013)

My order I placed on Friday shipped... I guess they trying to improve on their customer service issues...


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 19, 2013)

When I spray my Kink Drink, it stinks but when I open the bottle, it doesn't....is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## suns4i6e (Apr 19, 2013)

This week's Fan Friday Freebie:


Today Only, Take *50%* off an 8oz jar of our Curl Blaze Hair Glaze! Normally Retails at $13, Yours today for $6.50!  *NO COUPON CODE NECESSARY*! Limit *TWO*.


----------



## suns4i6e (Apr 19, 2013)

I've ordered Curl Blaze twice. The first jar was a thin-ish gel substance that was 'scoopable' but I remember thinking the product would be better serviced by a squeeze bottle or a pump . The second jar I ordered was pure liquid. Pure liquid...in a jar. Silly. I know hand made products often vary in consistency but I think greater forethought could have gone into the packaging of this product.

Those of you ordering the Curl Blaze may want to have a squeeze bottle or pump bottle on hand in the event your product is also liquidy.

My hair is 3C and extremely cottony. I prefer a gel with a nice strong hold (I'm not afraid of crunch), so I used this gel to layer with another. It's a nice product with a yummy citrus scent and had a bit more hold than i expected which was good. For those needing a firm but pliable hold, this may work well.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 19, 2013)

When does this Freebie thing end? At what time?


----------



## suns4i6e (Apr 19, 2013)

natura87 said:


> When does this Freebie thing end? At what time?


 

She did not specify a time frame other than 'today'


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 19, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> When I spray my Kink Drink, it stinks but when I open the bottle, it doesn't....is this happening to anyone else?


 
@gorgeoushair
Which Kink Drink do you have....the Wrapper's Delight or the Hair Sorrell?
Does it smell like stinky herbs or the fragrance oil they add?

I was planning on ordering samples of both Kink Drinks to see which one works best for my hair ... but I can't do STINKY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2013)

NappyRina gorgeoushair

I have both.  Stuck 'em in the Fridge & didn't bother to smell erplexed 

I hope they don't STANK


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 19, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> When I spray my Kink Drink, it stinks but when I open the bottle, it doesn't....is this happening to anyone else?



If I ever get my order I will let you know.

I know I ordered a kink drink but it has been so long I don't even know which one I ordered.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2013)

NappyRina

I would open & smell them, but I don't think it would matter unless I spritz it.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 19, 2013)

I want to buy but they need to fix the shipping situation.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 19, 2013)

My wrappers delight smells and tastes delicious! Lol! Somehow I touched my hair or had my mouth open while spraying and it tasted exactly how it smelled! Lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2013)

It might be the Sorell's? I know Brownie518 has the Sorell's


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 19, 2013)

NappyRina IDareT'sHair

I have both.  The sorrel smells fine when opened and when sprayed.  It's the Wrapper's Delight.  I was spraying my son's hair last night and he said something about the smell so I know it's not just me.  I can smell the good smelling scent of what it's suppose to smell like but I also smell something else.  I don't know hat to call it-stink or sour...IDK

I emailed them and was told it could have been bc the sprayer had tape on it and to soak the sprayer in water and baking soda and I did that but as of right now the sprayer doesn't smell but I think it's the actual Wrapper's Delight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2013)

gorgeoushair

Lemme go open it.....

Thanks G!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2013)

Okay, I'm back.  I opened & un-taped them.  They were still tapped & Bubble wrapped.

The Wrappers has a sweety leafy smell (if that make sense)  The Sorrell's also smells sweet but a little perfumey.


----------



## Lita (Apr 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, I'm back.  I opened & un-taped them.  They were still tapped & Bubble wrapped.
> 
> The Wrappers has a sweety leafy smell (if that make sense)  The Sorrell's also smells sweet but a little perfumey.



IDareT'sHair Have to agree,both of mine smell fine..Little sweet..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2013)

Lita

I was just getting ready to mention you to get your Opinion


----------



## Lita (Apr 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I was just getting ready to mention you to get your Opinion



IDareT'sHair lol...I use both of mine..No bad smell..I spray them on my scalp/feels soothing.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2013)

Lita

I'm glad mine doesn't have a Sour Smell cause I don't feel like dealing with alladat.  Ain't nobody Got Time For That!

Cause I have 16 ounces of both and don't want no trouble


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 20, 2013)

Look at my soultanicals. Why would it be packed in a padded envelope??? 

After waiting 3 weeks???









 And it smells awful

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 20, 2013)

It isn't broken it leaked? I don't know. 





I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2013)

@HanaKuroi

Mine came that way (and mine has always come that way from this vendor) & I had this time:
x2 16 oz Spritz
x1 8 oz Marula
x1 8 oz Knot Sauce

And it was in an envelope, but Bubble Wrapped & Taped Very Well


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 20, 2013)

Here goes my box from soultanicals. 







Something leaked in  the box too.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh, I thought you said it was in an envelope? But it's in a box right? HanaKuroi

What in there STANKS?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 20, 2013)

I had two shipments. One in an envelope and one came in a box.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 20, 2013)

This was a very bad first impression. I had a big order. 17 items. I have never had this happen from other vendors. Is this common for soultanicals?



I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2013)

@HanaKuroi

What in there doesn't smell right? And have you contacted them?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> 
> What in there doesn'r smell right?  And have you contacted them?



The master hair cleanse. 

I will contact her. I need to vent here first before I email her. 

 I also need to figure out what leaked in the box. Everything is greasy and grungy from the oil and disintegrating packing peanuts.

Eta: and to top it all off rinsing off the jars and bottles is a bad idea because the labels run and stained my fingers.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2013)

@HanaKuroi

17 Items is a Huge Order from a First time Customer!

From what I've seen Out of 5 Stars I'll give her a 3 maybe now a 4 on Handling CS issues. (My own Opinion). From what I've read, she has done 'better' in handling complaints.

I've never had to personally contact her regarding a CS issue, but I still did not care for how she Shipped those Spritz in 16 oz Bottles instead of asking me first. 

So...Keep us Posted

ETA I hope you don't find any Hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2013)

HanaKuroi

You can even see on her handwritten note that the ink has smeared from the Leakage.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 20, 2013)

Idarethair I forgot about the hair. Ugh!!!!!!


The shipping kills me. I have 3 natural heads and 2 have lots of hair. I try to order enough for everyone and save on shipping.

 The ingredients looked great! I thought I was doing something. It usually works out.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2013)

@HanaKuroi

Hate that the Labels ran, but you can always look those up even though you shouldn't have to and it's a pain.erplexed 

*Cough, cough, cough* If I were her......I'd ship you out everything, ALL 17 and Fully Refund Your Money And.....offer you 1/2 off on Your next order. I honestly would. 

Because anyone that places a 1st time order with me for 17 Products, I'd do whatever I could to make it right for them.

Customer Service is a 'lost Art' but folks need to rediscover the Art-Form when they takin' folks Money.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 20, 2013)

I am a loyal customer too. My orders are usually large. 

IDareT'sHair

I was a loyal customer of a vendor I really liked. I tried to offer feedback about one small thing that leaked. I made it clear I didn't want any money or a replacement.  I just wanted to let her know so she could think about changing her packaging. She replied and told me to file with the USPS. I didn't and I didn't order from her again. I made big orders every time I ordered from her too. I would still be a customer to this day. She made me feel like I was trying to scam her. It was only constructive criticism and I made it clear I wasn't looking for anything. I really liked her too.

You need to tell these sellers how to handle customer service.

You should get into the product business.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2013)

@HanaKuroi

I counsel small businesses for a living IRL so, you know I've seen & heard it all.....

I always say regarding these Sellers, we can always pin-point how long they will last/stay in business how effectively they handle/resolve their CS issues.

The Art of Good CS is lacking these days

And filiing a claim with USPS was NOT the right answer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2013)

HanaKuroi

Hopefully you'll get a Resolution soon.


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 22, 2013)

Yet Another Sale.... 

"Celebrate Earth Day with us and receive *22% off + a FREE cotton reusable tote bag* with your purchase *over $50*. Today Only! Redeem using code* EARTHYSOUL*!"


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 22, 2013)

My order arrived today. I guess her customer service with shipping time frames are getting better.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 22, 2013)

Did anyone respond to that Appreciate You email? To get a gift if you had a ship time over 10 days???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2013)

Brownie518

I did not & yes, my Ship time was over 10 Days...What do you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2013)

@Brownie518

I just asked for a Knot Sauce.

Good Looking out Ms. B!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

LOL!! I didn't respond yet. I don't know what you get, though!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2013)

Brownie518 I did  she said she'd send my goodie out in three days. IDK what it is, so I'm excited for the surprise.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 22, 2013)

tiffers said:


> @Brownie518 I did  she said she'd send my goodie out in three days. IDK what it is, so I'm excited for the surprise.


tiffers

Good! I think I'll send my email real quick. I wonder what we'll get...


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 23, 2013)

She told me if I wasn't completely satisfied w/ my product then I should send it back and she will send me another one...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2013)

@Brownie518 @tiffers @gorgeoushair 

I asked for a Knot Sauce. She wrote back and said it is a "mini-set" and not a particular gift we could specify.erplexed......

I also mentioned how dissatisfied I was that she did not inform me I that she was sending those Spritz in 16 ounce bottles instead of x4 8's w/o asking me first. (Since she asked for Feedback)

She said 8 oz bottles (supply) ran low. That is so not the point. And not the Customer's Problem.

So I said what if 2 of those were for some one else??????"

So, since I can't get a Knot Sauce, I asked for a Discount with my next order.

Based on this and Gorgeoushair latest (about sending it back) ANGTFT....I'm giving her a 2.5 right now on CS

Folks really need to get a Clue.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Wow I thought she got it but clearly she didn't 
I didn't email for the gift either even though I'm entitled to.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 23, 2013)

She can easily send me another Wrapper's Delight without me sending the stinky one back.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 23, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> She can easily send me another Wrapper's Delight without me sending the stinky one back.



This is very disappointing... I expect more from them... at this point idk about ordering from them again...


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 23, 2013)

I haven't contacted her about my products. I will give her a day to come to her senses. I am not happy with how she is handling things so far. She better not tell me to send any leaky/cracked/drippy stuff back.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2013)

@curlyhersheygirl @Babygrowth @gorgeoushair @tiffers @Brownie518 @Beamodel @HanaKuroi NappyRina

Okay...So...I can either have 15% *OR* ther Complimentary Free Gift. 

I tell you why I think I should receive both:
1 - My order was way over 10 days late
2 - You placed my x4 8 oz bottles in 2 x16 oz bottles w/o contacting me.

But I get either the 15% OR the CG (not both) Even tho' IMO these are 2 seperate and entirely different issues.

Help Me Ya'll. Am I making sense?


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @Babygrowth @gorgeoushair @tiffers @Brownie518 @Beamodel @HanaKuroi
> 
> Okay...So...I can either have 15% OR ther Complimentary Free Gift.
> 
> ...



They are two separate issues therefore you should receive two resolutions! Point. Blank. Period! IDareT'sHair I'm shaking my head at these shananigans...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2013)

Babygrowth  Thanks Girl...Cause I was thinkin'


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 23, 2013)

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> They are two separate issues therefore you should receive two resolutions! Point. Blank. Period! IDareT'sHair I'm shaking my head at these shananigans...



I agree. Two separate issues. Two separate resolutions. You are not crazy. You are supposed to pick just one issue for her to deal with???Idarethair

I guess I need to ask for the free gift today and then wait to tell her about my leaky stuff?

Or the leaky greasy boxes and then ask about my gift for inconveniencing me?

If she was really trying to do what was right she should have sent the free gifts with a note in the first place without US having to ask. I am sure she is able to look and see who got their orders LATE.

*grumbles*

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## suns4i6e (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm not sure, but I think the complimentary gift may be the sample pack consisting of:

2 ounce Knot Sauce Coil Detangler
2 ounce Hydrating Kink Drink
1/2 ounce Loc-n-roll, Twist & Fro Out Butter
1/2 ounce Curl Blaze Hair Glaze
A Soultanicals Hair Product Guide

For those of you who requested it, will you please let us know if this is the case?


----------



## suns4i6e (Apr 23, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I agree. Two separate issues. Two separate resolutions. You are not crazy. You are supposed to pick just one issue for her to deal with???Idarethair
> 
> I guess I need to ask for the free gift today and then wait to tell her about my leaky stuff?
> 
> ...



HanaKuroi, you should have emailed her about your order the minute after you took those pictures.  In all fairness, she cannot address an issue when she's not aware it exists.  Tell her your dissatisfaction with spilled product and running labels (no excuse for paper labels!) AND request the complimentary gift.  In return, the least she should do is refund your order.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 23, 2013)

suns4i6e said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi, you should have emailed her about your order the minute after you took those pictures.  In all fairness, she cannot address an issue when she's not aware it exists.  Tell her your dissatisfaction with spilled product and running labels (no excuse for paper labels!) AND request the complimentary gift.  In return, the least she should do is refund your order.



I will and I plan to. I am not being unfair. I was mad the day I took the pictures and didn't want to fire off and angry email.

I plan on writing this evening. I was just so disgusted, I had ti cool off. I was really disappointed and wasn't in the mood for an inappropriate response. 

I'll update here.

I don't expect her to address my spilled product issue I meant the late packages issue. She knows who had late packages!

It is 4:30 where I live btw.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2013)

Double Post..................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2013)

@HanaKuroi

I agree with you waiting until you calmed down. 

There is nothing more nerve-wracking than having product spillage. 

And on top of that, the label issue and the lack of timeliness. I truly understand why you waited.

Hopefully, you'll get a Resolution you can live with. 

Great Products as long as you don't have a Customer Service issue.

And in my IMO that is where this particular company could use some tightening up.


----------



## suns4i6e (Apr 23, 2013)

HanaKuroi, I totally understand venting instead of firing off an email in anger.  I just don't you to wait too long because the state in which your package was received deserves redress! Now is an especially good time since she is aware of the outstanding customer service issues and her 'future loyal customers' are hanging in the balance.  It is a prime opportunity for her to be truthful to her word.  Be sure to keep us posted


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 24, 2013)

I responded to her email cause I feel like I shouldn't have to send a darn thing back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 24, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I agree. Two separate issues. Two separate resolutions. You are not crazy. You are supposed to pick just one issue for her to deal with???Idarethair
> 
> I guess I need to ask for the free gift today and then wait to tell her about my leaky stuff?
> 
> ...



HanaKuroi That is exactly how I felt and thus why I didn't ask for the gift.
To me she should've given a %off to everyone that was affected and called it a day.

IDareT'sHair I agree both should be given.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2013)

@curlyhersheygirl

After much discussion she concluded I would receive both.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> After much discussion she concluded I would receive both.



:rollseyes:


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 24, 2013)

Ayo wrote me and said she would replace the items and give me free shipping and a free gift on my next order. She didn't say gift of my choice. I hope she includes the compensation gifts she offered last week in with my replacements without me requesting.

Sigh. I mentioned in my email that I received my  leaky items in two separate orders 22 days after I ordered them. She didn't mention sending out the apology gift/s I think there should be two since I paid for shipping for both. 

She needs to stop nickel and dimeing everything. She wants to spend as little as possible sending out those "apology gifts" to the ones that ask only and one gift per order. To keep customers she needs to step it up more. 

I will judge her products separate from her lack of customer service. Customer service is very, very important to me as a consumer.  I may like your products but if i have to wait almost a month to receive my goods in that condition.......... While she is going replace the items, the fact that I have to make a purchase to get my free gift with my next order and free shipping doesn't sit well with me. What if I don't want to buy something to get her offer of a free gift? Is it me?

Idaret'shair [USER=206846]curlyhersheygirl suns4i6e


Ladies,I apologize for my lack of punctuation and proper grammar I am thumb typing on my phone.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## suns4i6e (Apr 24, 2013)

HanaKuroi, I see she is making an effort.  I appreciate that.  I could say more but I think time will tell with this vendor.  After all you've been through, I truly hope you enjoy her products.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 24, 2013)

HanaKuroi

I think you should just respond back telling her how you really feel she should handle it.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 24, 2013)

I thought about purchasing some products from Soultanicals, but when I ordered the Natural Hair Calendar some years ago it took about a month to get. I filed a dispute through Paypal for that and it mysteriously showed up. A year later, a promotion ran to receive some natural recipes. With a $5 donation, you would receive (for free) an African wood comb. It took 5 weeks to get that after sending an email to Ayo. I never received a response or an apology.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> After much discussion she concluded I would receive both.



IDareT'sHair I'm glad you received both but it shouldn't have been after much discussion


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 24, 2013)

HanaKuroi I'm glad she's replacing your items and I hope after all of this they work for you.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 24, 2013)

Did anyone get the new email? I don't think this was a good idea... erplexed

I'll copy and paste it here:

"Our days are happier when we give people a bit of our heart rather than a piece of our mind."

Greetings Beautifuls,

 As the week comes to a close, I'd like to take the opportunity to thank you again, Soultanical's loyal supporters, for your continued commitment to experiencing the difference with our self-love goodies and creations.

 I've learned a lot from your feedback this month, and from the countless love that you have shown in the midst of it all. I've learned that ALOT of you are beautiful and gracious spirits who reciprocated the love in my quest to show my appreciation. For this, I am VERY grateful! I've also learned that no matter how much positivity and love that is put out in the atmosphere, there will be those who will not reciprocate. As we ALL move through this journey in life, we should always be teachable and learning. Mistakes happen-in our personal lives and in business. The way to correction is through  acknowledgment. I value this time as a teachable moment and will never take my eyes off of the final vision.

 I've also learned that no matter how many times one apologizes, make amends and keep it positive, there will be those who will continue to harbor discontent and relentless grudge. The only thing I can do is to continue to radiate good intention and love out into the world, hope for the growth in all of us and love above it all.

 Being a Wife/Mompreneur of 5 is not an easy task but what keeps me going is the thank you's and the appreciation from my supporters who believes in my vision and wish to see me succeed. There is no looking back now! Success and Sacrifice goes hand in hand.....and a Sacrifice it is. As I hear your beautiful and thoughtful testimonies, it is of great joy to me to know that I am doing something to make a difference and to be a part of your lives. For this reason alone it keeps me going because you are worth it. 

 It is my hope that my products will continue to show up as purposeful goodness in your lives. In the same light, If this brand no longer serves you, I support you doing what makes you look and feel your best! 

 Thank you for taking the time out to read this note. I appreciate you...now mixing time for me... 

 Peace & Blessings! Love & light! Sending Joy & Abundance your way! 
 Ayo
 Creator/Mixtress/Love-Stirrer at Soultanicals
 www.soultanicals.com


Soulffirmation of the Day: Compassion is the pre-cursor to forgiveness. Without compassion there will always be judgments, which obstruct mental and emotional energy and faculties.

Quote of the Day: "The greatest gift anyone can give is LOVE, The most unselfish act to share is FORGIVENESS, The strongest kind of compassion is KINDNESS."


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 24, 2013)

tiffers I was JUST about to post this. My face was all


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 24, 2013)

You have to be kidding me. This was a terrible idea. Is this because I wasn't happy about greasy and leaky products and I had the nerve ti discuss it in this forum? 

We aren't allowed to voice our opinions? 

You have to have a tougher skin than that. You are supposed to take the negative and turn it into a positive. Oh my goodness! Why not mention names in the letter? 

I had a feeling that Ayo or someone affiliated with her was watching this thread. Now it is confirmed.

This isn't personal this is business. This is about my money!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 24, 2013)

ugh...why can't these businesses understand that *Happy Customers = Loyal customers*?!! 

To keep the customers happy the business might have to do some things that were not in the original plan .. even if this means losing out on a little profit every now & then, especially when mistakes have been made. *It shouldn't have to be a tug of war where the customer feels like they are "bothering/nagging" the business to do right by them after their hard earned money has been spent.*

This letter she just sent seems to infer that there are "*haters*" out here who want to hold a grudge for past mistakes .. now of course I don't know all of her customers and how they correspond with her but the ladies in this thread seem to have been professional about it - seeking what they are due + a little icing on top to keep them coming back ... not unreasonable at all... so what's the problem? 

*And why they always have to pull out the "hard working mother of 50-11 kids" card?  LOL*


----------



## suns4i6e (Apr 24, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> You have to be kidding me. This was a terrible idea. Is this because I wasn't happy about greasy and leaky products and I had the nerve ti discuss it in this forum?
> 
> We aren't allowed to voice our opinions?
> 
> ...


 

YES HanaKuroi, she's talking directly to YOU! 

All jokes aside, let's try not to read too much into it, although I'm ashamed to say I giggled just a bit when I read the letter, as the timing is comical. I'm going to choose to think that this has been a hard few weeks for this 'mompreneur', filled with strong growing pains as well as opportunity for growth. I can only imagine how challenging it is to completely satisfy each and every customer concern, dismay. I hope she continues to keep a positive attitude while being diligent in tending to customer needs.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 24, 2013)

^^I got a feeling she was talking about my arse simply because I kinda told her about hope i felt but not in a rude way.  I told her how she should handle the situation and that she should work on her customer service skills.  I would post what I wrote to her but 
IDK.  I want her to succeed b/c I like her sales and I like her products but she just need to work on her CS-point, blank, period.  She has to know this.  If you can't take feedback and constructive criticism then you don't need to be a business owner.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't like how she says "being a mom of five and a business owner is not an easy task"... well, then don't do it... it was a choice to open a business and to have kids if you can't handle it then maybe it isn't for you... I know there have to be other business owners who have kids and you would never know it... she shouldn't have sent that email...


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 24, 2013)

^^Does this mean I am gonna have to send my Wrapper's Delight back just to get a replacement?


----------



## PJaye (Apr 24, 2013)

She just lost my business with that passive-aggressive, pseudo incense burning email. 



Product-Junkiefirmation of the Day:  Good customer service costs less than bad customer service.
Quote of the Day:  Your most unhappy customers are your greatest source of learning. ~Bill Gates


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 24, 2013)

tiffers said:


> Did anyone get the new email? I don't think this was a good idea... erplexed
> 
> 
> *I've also learned that no matter how many times one apologizes, make amends and keep it positive, there will be those who will continue to harbor discontent and relentless grudge. The only thing I can do is to continue to radiate good intention and love out into the world, hope for the growth in all of us and love above it all.*


 
 erplexed 

ETA: Alrightythen...no Soultanicals for me! Do your ish right and you'll succeed. Don't do a half arse job at "making amends" either. smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2013)

We're lightweight over here. We ack nice 

If she had similar CS issues with the members of NC or BHM I'm sure they tore her skrait out the Frame.

They don't play. 

In fact, someone over there were the ones that said some of the products had Hair in them and Posted Pics!

HELL-O


----------



## Purplerain77 (Apr 24, 2013)

I think the latest email is in poor taste. She should have just sent the original apology email and left the issue alone. I will not be purchasing from Soultanicals again. I'm not even going to bother requesting my free gift. She can keep it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2013)

Forever in Bloom said:


> *I thought about purchasing some products from Soultanicals, but when I ordered the Natural Hair Calendar some years ago it took about a month to get. I filed a dispute through Paypal for that and it mysteriously showed up. A year later, a promotion ran to receive some natural recipes. With a $5 donation, you would receive (for free) an African wood comb. It took 5 weeks to get that after sending an email to Ayo. I never received a response or an apology.*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Forever in Bloom

Ms. Bloom:  I found this to be very interesting and a word of _Caution_... 

Thanks for posting your experience from several _Years Ago._


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 25, 2013)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I thought about purchasing some products from Soultanicals, but when I ordered the Natural Hair Calendar some years ago it took about a month to get. I filed a dispute through Paypal for that and it mysteriously showed up. A year later, a promotion ran to receive some natural recipes. With a $5 donation, you would receive (for free) an African wood comb. It took 5 weeks to get that after sending an email to Ayo. I never received a response or an apology.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Forever in Bloom thanks for the heads up!  I was going to use part of my May hair budget to purchase the Natural Hair Calendar.  

http://www.naturalhairloveaffair.com/shop/natural-hair-love-affair-wall-calendar-planner-2/

I wouldn't have realized that both outfits are owned by the same vendor w/o your post.  I don't need any unnecessary headaches with getting the merchandise and/or product, after remitting payment.

Now, I guess I'll just stick to Mother's Day sales and order againstallodds hair journal.  I hope she has spots for inserting pictures.  It's less expensive and you can order it on Amazon, so there will not be any service issues.

http://http://www.amazon.com/Dear-hair-just-grow-already/dp/1300563494/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366896098&sr=8-1&keywords=just+grow+already


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 26, 2013)

Has anyone received their free gift yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2013)

SOULTANICALS $5.00 Off Any Product that begins with an "M" Code = *MISFORMAMA*
For Friday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> *Has anyone received their free gift yet?*


 
gorgeoushair

..............


----------



## tiffers (Apr 26, 2013)

gorgeoushair I haven't gotten mine yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2013)

tiffers

And I'm tempted to get an 8oz Mango Dip...but I'm not


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 26, 2013)

gorgeoushair said:


> Has anyone received their free gift yet?



gorgeoushair



*cough*  i did....i got a packet of Mango Dip, a packet of Curl Glaze, and a thimbleful of Power to the Prepoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> *cough* i did....i got* a packet of* Mango Dip, *a packet of* Curl Glaze, and *a thimbleful* of Power to the Prepoo.


 
Brownie518

A Packet?  As in..Mustard, Ketchup, Mayo? 

What happened to those little nice samples that often came w/ a Purchase?


----------



## Healthb4Length (Apr 26, 2013)

Even though customer service was terrible, I decided to try out the products and give a fair review.

Mango dip-pretty good, provided good slip but not a lot of moisture, I used it as a rinse out conditioner, fell asleep and awoke several hours later and my hair was so soft and detangled easily. Impressive.

Sorrel Spray- meh, smelled weird didn't seem to do much. I think I'll have to test this one out more b/c I used it on dirty hair.

Kinks drink-very moisturizing yet light. Again impressive.

So sad she had to put out that corny email rather than take responsibility and use this negative situation as a learning moment. No you don't wanna hear that yet continue having sales but can't back up supply with demand.


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well the Knot Sauce is the bomb.com I didnt know my hair could have boing, softness, and detangled.  Love it love it....


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 27, 2013)

McQuay30 said:


> Well the Knot Sauce is the bomb.com I didnt know my hair could have boing, softness, and detangled. Love it love it....


 Did you detangle with it in your hair or after you rinsed it out? I'm assuming it's a conditioner


----------



## veesweets (Apr 27, 2013)

I used a sample of the afrotastic DC to rinse out my henna. I was just trying to get rid of it but I actually liked it. It had great slip and made my hair nice & soft. I'll wait to see how things are in a few months as far as her CS goes. But if she's still around and gets it together I wouldn't mind having a full sized bottle. 

Still can't stand the scent of that murula stuff. I threw out my sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2013)

veesweets

I have a small sample bottle of the Curl Elastic too.  I started to use it last night, but didn't.  

I actually did end up ordering an 8oz bottle based on tiffers Review w/that 15% discount they gave me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2013)

DOUBLE POST (Sorry)


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2013)

Just used Curl Elastic on my daughter's hair tonight, she has fine, cottony, soft 4a hair. Steamed it in for thirty minutes and it made her hair like buttah.

Moisturized with Knot Sauce and sealed with NaturelleGrow Pumpkin Butter. Her hair is stupid soft and moisturized. I keep making up excuses to touch it.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 27, 2013)

tiffers said:


> Just used Curl Elastic on my daughter's hair tonight, she has fine, cottony, soft 4a hair. Steamed it in for thirty minutes and it made her hair like buttah.
> 
> Moisturized with Knot Sauce and sealed with NaturelleGrow Pumpkin Butter. Her hair is stupid soft and moisturized. I keep making up excuses to touch it.


 
Don't be soaking up all her moisture with your fingers


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Did you detangle with it in your hair or after you rinsed it out? I'm assuming it's a conditioner



Used as a leave in on dry hair.


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 28, 2013)

Now that i think about it when i rinsed my hair today it was amazingly soft therefore it would probably work great as a rinse out conditioner also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

Why does it seem like I'm the only one that likes the smell of the Marula Muru? .... 

I have an 8oz, so I hope it doesn't make my hair feel dry. The reviews I've read, said it make their hair feel hard/dry etc... 

It gets mixed reviews and mostly all negatives about the smell.

It has that Banana/Mango/Pineapple Tropical thing going on.

I like the way it smells....

Anybody else got any further reviews on the Marula Muru and the Flufflicious (which I also have an 8oz Jar of).


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 28, 2013)

I have the marula and the fluffilicious.


I will use it on someone's hair today by itself. I used it but not alone. It reminds me of that Shea  moisture curl  stuff in the jar that isn't very moisturizing on my hair.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 28, 2013)

The smell of Marula is fine, I actually like it but it doesn't leave my hair moisturized enough for me. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I like the smell of the Marula.  It does smell like a banana cream tropical drink or banana pudding or something.

I could have swore you said you didn't like the marula...maybe that was someone else.


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 28, 2013)

Any gel reviews? Really curious of the results with the knot sauce.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

gorgeoushair Beamodel

Thanks Ladies!

G - Wasn't me.  I bought it based on a small sample I had.  I felt the sample size worked fine which prompted me to buy the 8 ounce.

Beamodel - I hope it gives me enough moisture

What about the "Fluff" Ladies???  Any updates?

I still haven't used the Mango Dip either.  When I do, I'll use it as a Rinse/Out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> *I have the marula and the fluffilicious.*
> 
> 
> I will use it on someone's hair today by itself. I used it but not alone. *It reminds me of that Shea moisture curl stuff in the jar that isn't very moisturizing on my hair.*
> ...


 
HanaKuroi

Which one?  The Marula or the Flufferplexed  

Not a SM Fan.  The only SM Products I like personally is the Purification Masque and the Restorative Elixir.

Thanks for your Review.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> 
> Which one?  The Marula or the Flufferplexed
> 
> ...



I have both. I am not a fan of SM either.

I am pretty sure I bought one of every hair product she sells. 

I will update as I use them on the various hair types in my house.

I will use them on naked hair and then naked hair sealed. 

I'll use the marula on DD and the fluff on DS today.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

HanaKuroi

Please report back when you try them on DD & DS.

Thanks Girlie!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2013)

Used Marulu Guru on my daughter's hair today and that smell  It's just too damn sweet. Like ultra concentrated, super sweet banana...and fungus.  Naw, it doesn't smell like fungus, but damn I hate that scent. 

It felt good going on her dry hair, gave it nice slip that resulted in an easier detangling session. We'll see what it feels like tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

btw: I watched some YT Reviews on ST'cals. 

In discussing the Marula and the Mango Dip. They mentioned Flax Seed Gel, Glycerin etc...in the ingedients Do ya'll think this could contribute to the hard/dry crunchy?

I noticed alot of folks said some of the things gave them a light/medium Hold. 

That's not what I am looking for. 

I know I'll use Mango Dip as R/O, and will play around with the Marula whenever I open it.

After watching the Reviews, I'm kinda interested in the Curl Milk Silk something or other....anybody get this?

@tiffers @NappyRina @gorgeoushair @Beamodel @HanaKuroi @Brownie518 @Lita @Babygrowth @curlyhersheygirl @Ltown


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

tiffers

Ya'll really need to quit doggin' that Marula.......

*side-eyes 8 ounce jar....looks at exchange forum*


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I have the Kinky Silk Milk. There are two milks, one for kinky and one for curly.

The kinky one is great. When the next sale rolls around, I'm definitely reordering. Matter of fact, I'll be reordering all of the moisturizers... except Marulu.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

tiffers said:


> I have the Kinky Silk Milk. There are two milks, one for kinky and one for curly.
> 
> The kinky one is great. When the next sale rolls around, I'm definitely reordering. Matter of fact, *I'll be reordering all of the moisturizers... except Marulu.*


 
tiffers

You know you wrong.....

I still say it smells good.

I think what sold me on that one was the ingredients.  So Hush.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> btw: I watched some YT Reviews on ST'cals.
> 
> In discussing the Marula and the Mango Dip. They mentioned Flax Seed Gel, Glycerin etc...in the ingedients Do ya'll think this could contribute to the hard/dry crunchy?
> 
> ...


 

Hi IDareT'sHair, I just got the detanglers. Glycerin and I don't get along


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

@Ltown

Thanks Ms LT. I hope Iike it.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I think I posted somewhat of a review of the marula earlier in this thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

gorgeoushair

You did and I appreciate it.  I will be pulling it out soon.  

Do you have the Fluff and/or the Silk Milk?


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I had the kinky silky tress milk sample but gave it away to curlyhersheygirl before I tried it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

@Babygrowth

I had samples of the Mango Dip, Marula, Curl Elastic, Boss Gloss etc.....

I swapped the Mango Dip, sample of Marula and the Boss.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> I had samples of the Mango Dip, Marula, Curl Elastic, Boss Gloss etc.....
> 
> I swapped the Mango Dip, sample of Marula and the Boss.



I also gave away my curl boss!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I have the fluff but haven't used it yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

gorgeoushair

I have the Fluff too.  Need to get on that.  It got pretty decent reviews here.


----------



## Lita (Apr 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I like the kinky milk..Curly milk was ok as a rinse-out or quick wash-n-go because it gives a lite hold....But,I prefer the kinky milk instead...I will not repurchase the curly milk.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I reviewed the marula a few pages back; not a repurchase for me due to performance not the scent.

The kinky silk is a nice refresher/moisturizer I didn't try it as a leave in.

The fluffalicious is very moisturizing and gives a nice shine/sheen to the hair.

The curl blaze is a light to medium hold gel or finisher if you do wash and go's. It provides some moisture and it didn't flake on my hair.I used it to do twist n curl sets and it worked really well. I won't repurchase because I don't like the consistency too thin for my needs.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2013)

Alright, so the Stinky Marula  is a keeper for dd. Her twists were very soft and fluffy this morning, and it was more moisturized than my other daughter's twists, who I used Hairitage Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa on yesterday. I just knew the Hairitage twists were gonna be softer and more moisturized, but nope. Surprised the hell outta me.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 29, 2013)

Got my samples, haven't used them yet. Received mango dip, curl blaze and power to the pre-poo.


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah me too rcvd sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2013)

I received a small Refund on Shipping and my 'status' has been updated to Awaiting Shipment.

I hope to receive my order soon.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 29, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Got my samples, haven't used them yet. Received mango dip, curl blaze and power to the pre-poo.



Exactly what I got...not exactly sure why she used a box instead of an envelope.


----------



## McQuay30 (Apr 29, 2013)

Tried the curl blaze over knot sauce and cornrow will see in the morning but the two together as awesome slip, smells nice, some definition.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I received a small Refund on Shipping and my 'status' has been updated to Awaiting Shipment.
> 
> I hope to receive my order soon.





gorgeoushair said:


> Exactly what I got...not exactly sure why she used a box instead of an envelope.



IDareT'sHair, I received free shipping and a discount on a future purchase when my order was delayed a few months back. I haven't redeemed those offers yet. 

gorgeoushair, mine came in one of those brown USPS envelopes and fit perfectly.


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 30, 2013)

tiffers, Lita, curlyhersheygirl

*Can you describe the scent of both the Kinky & Curly Silk Tress Milks?*

It seems that most like the Kinky one more than the Curly version...

Thanks

*I wish she made everything in the scent she used for the *Knot Sauce* (smells like vanilla cake/frosting YUMMO - not to strong)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 30, 2013)

NappyRina The kinky silk has a light floral scent not overpowering very faint and it doesn't linger.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 30, 2013)

I got my little freebies yesterday. They sent a packet of Curl Blaze, a packet of Mango Dip and a lip balm sized body butter. It was free, so I can't complain...


----------



## natura87 (Apr 30, 2013)

tiffers said:


> I got my little freebies yesterday. They sent a packet of Curl Blaze, a packet of Mango Dip and a lip balm sized body butter. It was free, so I can't complain...


 

How did you get the freebies.

I like freebies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2013)

natura87

The samples were sent to  folks who's orders were over 10 days late.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 30, 2013)

Using the marula mula on DD. It smells like fruit cocktail. The smell isn't horrible. It is sweet. But it isn't nauseating.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2013)

Umm...My Soultanicals that I received a Shipping Notice on like Last Week......Actually Just Shipped TODAY


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> Umm...My Soultanicals that I received a Shipping Notice on like Last Week......Actually Just Shipped TODAY



My replacement products have not.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Babygrowth (May 2, 2013)

Darn that knot sauce... I can't live without it!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair You are not serious!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2013)

My ST'icals arrived today + the packets (complimentary Freebies).  Haven't looked at those yet.

I still wanna a 16 ounce Knot Sauce and be done with it for a while.  I should be good with them for a while after I make that purchase


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 4, 2013)

Hi y'all. I got my replacement products today. 

I also had a small bottle of curl blaze and a small round, flat something for the "sorry I messed up" freebie.

Nothing was smashed or leaking. They had plastic neck seals. They were packed in a box. The master cleanse was in jars instead of bottles. 

I still wish she hadn't written that email. I was starting to feel okay until then. After that email i feel some kind of way. 

I will still give an honest review of the products.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 6, 2013)

^^I received my full size Kink Drink last week.  She also did respond to email and was very pleasant.  I'm not sure why she responded the way she did.  Maybe she was frustrated.  I'm not sure....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2013)

I decided not to get the 16 ounce Knot Sauce.  The Shipping outweighed the Discount.erplexed


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 9, 2013)

Also forgot to say she also sent me a 10% off discount on a future order.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2013)

@tiffers @gorgeoushair @HanaKuroi

Anybody else that has 'Fluff' Mine isn't 'fluffy' any more.  Please review.


----------



## Lita (May 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @tiffers @gorgeoushair @HanaKuroi
> 
> Anybody else that has 'Fluff' Mine isn't 'fluffy' any more.  Please review.



IDareT'sHair Hi! My fluff is still good..Have no problems with it..I keep my products in a cool dry area..What happened?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 16, 2013)

^^Just checked..it's still the original consistency.  What consistency is yours?


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 16, 2013)

Let me check mine.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2013)

@Lita @HanaKuroi @gorgeoushair

Not Fluffy.erplexed  Like it was.

It still might work performance-wise tho'

I stuck it in the Fridge. Probably shouldna'

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 16, 2013)

I got my soultanicals order...these products smell delicious!! And the marula-muru doesnt smell bad to me  Both the fluffy and the marula one have silky consistencies...I canNOT wait to put this stuff in my hair. The sorrell kink drink  I am saving the knot sauce for when I need to take down this updo.

Man...I feel a way that I love her stuff so much, she better maintain good customer service after that fiasco a couple weeks ago. hmmph. With this particular order, she replied promptly to my email inquiries, was pleasant. The only thing I didnt like was that I got a shipping notice, but the package didnt come up in the tracking system till days later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2013)

bajandoc86

I hate when they print off a Label and then allow it to sit.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 16, 2013)

I ain't gon lie tho...I am waiting for her to have another sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2013)

bajandoc86

She has those Freebie Fridays err Friday....And she has that New Product out now w/Free Shipping.


----------



## tiffers (May 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Mine never was fluffy, which I thought was odd considering the name. But I just chalked it up to the heat deflating the fluffiness our something. My Fluffalicious is creamy like it's always been.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2013)

@tiffers

Mine was Nice & Fluffy i.e. Whippy Delicousness when I first got it (before I stuck it in the Fridge) now it's more like a wet-creme.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 16, 2013)

i have to go on the website to figure out which one my flufflicious is. Most of my labels ran when i rinsed them off and i can't tell what they are! I have to track down the jars and compare to the site. Idaretshair

Secretly I want to try the new product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> *i have to go on the website to figure out which one my flufflicious is.* Most of my labels ran when i rinsed them off and i can't tell what they are! I have to track down the jars and compare to the site.
> 
> Secretly I want to try the new product.


 
HanaKuroi

It has a Lavendar Label.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 16, 2013)

Is this it?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2013)

HanaKuroi  That looks like the Packaging  It is: Fluffalicious Curl Nutritious


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> HanaKuroi  That looks like the Packaging  It is: Fluffalicious Curl Nutritious



I think mine is still fluffy. It is light and not dense. Does that help?


----------



## myronnie (May 20, 2013)

Got my soultanicals order from May 6th (Mother's Day Sale)

The knot sauce smells....like the greatest thing ever..I can't stop smelling it. It smells like yummy cake but not too overly sweet..the cinnamon in the scent is just making me go crazy   

The mango dip detangling slip smells very lightly like mangoes with a slight addition of flowers. 
I can't wait to use them both...and can't stop smelling the knot sauce 

ETA: I don't like the labels..the one on the knot sauce isn't aligned correctly and looks sloppy. The mango label is really sticky 
The packaging was nice though and I got a nice handwritten note from the owner!!


----------



## Philippians413 (May 20, 2013)

^^ I love the scent of the knot sauce too (got my 16 oz. today in the mail) . Curls Curly Q's Coconut Dream Moisturizing Conditioner smells similar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2013)

Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil also smells similiar


----------



## kupenda (May 20, 2013)

I cant wait for my stuff to get here.  I got an 8oz knot sauce and an 8oz Curl Elastic dc. If I like the knot sauce, im kicking KCKT off my staple list. May do it with HH SCM too...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2013)

kupenda

When do you expect your Order Ms. K? 

I still wish I woulda' gotten a 16 oz Knot Sauce.


----------



## kupenda (May 20, 2013)

No idea. It still says awaiting shipment erplexed

IDareT'sHair


----------



## myronnie (May 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair
Philippians413
You guys really know your products! Thanks


----------



## myronnie (May 20, 2013)

Do you guys normally refrigerate stuff from Soultanicals..it does have citric acid and leuconostoc peptide but uhm..I been sticking my fingers all in it..


----------



## Beamodel (May 20, 2013)

myronnie

I refrigerate all my handmade stuff. By force of habit and to keep it fresher longer. 

BTW: I love knot sauce. It's a staple leave in/ moisturizer. Half a bottle left on deck and one back up remaining


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil also smells similiar



I said the exact same thing today!

Yea, that knot sauce...I need more in my life ASAP. Glad I bought the 16oz. I also need the large sizes of that fluff-a-licious. Next to try is the marula-muru. 

Dang. She got me. LOL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2013)

@bajandoc86

You look beautiful Ms. Girlie! Nice Pic.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair *blush* Thank you Ms.T!


----------



## kupenda (May 21, 2013)

My package is scheduled to ship today...HOPEFULLY


----------



## myronnie (May 21, 2013)

So first impressions on the Knot Sauce..

I retwisted my hair with it last night and I like the very light hold that it gives and it's quite moisturizing without being oily. It doesn't make my hair wet like Qhemet moisturizers do and my hair seems to absorb it very readily. Can't say anything about the detangling properties yet but wash day is tomorrow


----------



## myronnie (May 24, 2013)

Free Shipping until 5PM today

Spend 50$ get 20% off with MD20 Code until 5/26

They will be closed on 5/27


----------



## suns4i6e (May 24, 2013)

myronnie said:


> Hey guys!! There is a Fan Friday sale Free shipping on all orders until 5pm today and 20% off all weekend for Memorial Day!
> 
> Probably gonna pick up a 16oz knot sauce and maybe an 8oz Mango Dip!


 
Bear in mind the free shipping is all weekend (no code necessary) but the additional 20% off only applies to orders $50 and over (code *MD20*).


----------



## myronnie (May 24, 2013)

suns4i6e Thanks for the clarification..I think I edited the post right when you posted lol. I was all excited and saw that you need 50 minimum to get 20% off..still an ok sale!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2013)

I picked up my 16oz Bottle of Knot Sauce!


----------



## Lita (May 25, 2013)

Been spraying Wrappers Delight..Almost every day,on my scalp/roots...Love it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## myronnie (May 25, 2013)

Do you ladies notice that Knot Sauce and Mango Dip Detangling slip work better on dry hair? I couldn't get the Knot Sauce to work well for me on wet/damp hair last night. It has worked alright on dry hair though! The Mango Dip smells like mango yogurt to me.


----------



## kupenda (May 25, 2013)

Ive used the Afrotastic Curl Elastic dc'er twice now. Once was overnight on wet hair. Once was ubder the dryer for 15 minutes on dry hair. So far, im unimpressed. It goes on like a dream. Tangles smooth themselves out nicely. But that's it. It absorbs so much that it pretty much disappears,  leaving no slippyness behind. I will use the bottle up as a prepoo and detangler before shampooing, but it left my hair lacking as a dc


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2013)

kupenda said:


> *Ive used the Afrotastic Curl Elastic dc'er twice now.* Once was overnight on wet hair. Once was ubder the dryer for 15 minutes on dry hair.* So far, im unimpressed.* I*t goes on like a dream. Tangles smooth themselves out nicely. But that's it. It absorbs so much that it pretty much disappears, leaving no slippyness behind*. I will use the bottle up as a prepoo and detangler before shampooing, but *it left my hair lacking as a dc*


 
@kupenda Nice review. I'll try it as a Cowash or as a Pre Rx on dry hair (before cowashing).

Which is the exact same thing I will be doing to use up Hairitage's Banana DC'ererplexed


----------



## Lita (May 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @kupenda Nice review. I'll try it as a Cowash or as a Pre Rx on dry hair (before cowashing).
> 
> Which is the exact same thing I will be doing to use up Hairitage's Banana DC'ererplexed



IDareT'sHair Hi! My hair has a love/hate affair with this product...Like it better as a cowash/body wash..Once it's finished no repurchase for me..It's better as a cowash.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2013)

Lita 

Girl....It's already on the Cowash list..... 

I was also planning to use Mango Dip Detangling Slip as a R/O too.


----------



## Lita (May 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Girl....It's already on the Cowash list.....
> 
> I was also planning to use Mango Dip Detangling Slip as a R/O too.



IDareT'sHair I like the mango dip as a rinse-out after I shampoo,before the Dc..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## McQuay30 (May 27, 2013)

Anyone tried the new 7 coilditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2013)

Update on Fluffalicious Curl Nutritious:

I wanted to come back & mention, once my _Fluff_ became room temperature it nicely went back to it's original consistency (as when I first purchased it).  

I had stored it in the fridge.


----------



## Lita (May 28, 2013)

I see the new kids line is out...Looks interesting..I'll wait for reviews..

*I would like to try the kids Yum butter..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kupenda (May 29, 2013)

I am really feeling this Knot Sauce! Not on wet hair tho. But on dry hair??? Perfection! Slip, melted tangles, poppin textures. Loooovvve it. To the point that SoftoCoconut Marshmallows is gettin the side eye...

Im following T and gettin a 16oz bottle


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 29, 2013)

kupenda I agree, on dry hair I was .


----------



## kupenda (May 29, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> kupenda I agree, on dry hair I was .



bajandoc86

Girrrl. I love it!


----------



## Beamodel (May 29, 2013)

kupenda said:


> I am really feeling this Knot Sauce! Not on wet hair tho. But on dry hair??? Perfection! Slip, melted tangles, poppin textures. Loooovvve it. To the point that SoftoCoconut Marshmallows is gettin the side eye...
> 
> Im following T and gettin a 16oz bottle



kupenda
Yes girl knot sauce is the bizness. That one and soft coconut marshmallow is wonderful. My top moisturizers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2013)

kupenda said:


> I am really feeling this Knot Sauce! Not on wet hair tho. But on dry hair??? Perfection! Slip, melted tangles, poppin textures. Loooovvve it. *To the point that SoftoCoconut Marshmallows is gettin the side eye...*
> 
> *Im following T and gettin a 16oz bottle*


 
@kupenda

Yep. I still need to try the Soft Marshmallow & the Knot Sauce.


----------



## Beamodel (May 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @kupenda
> 
> Yep. I still need to try the Soft Marshmallow & the Knot Sauce.



IDareT'sHair
What Tha what.... When are you going to try them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2013)

@Beamodel

Girl...I _just_ pulled out my "Lotions" this past last week. 

Right now I'm using

Kizuri (both)
Bear Fruit Hair's Espresso

These are already open


----------



## Beamodel (May 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Do you like Kizuri moisturizers? Have you used the DC yet? 

I would like to try her moisturizers but I still have some soft coconut left, one on the way. Some knot sauce + a back up. Silk dreams hair milk, Pura Murumuru, hair dew & kbb sweet ambrosia. It takes a whole for me to go through lotions too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2013)

@Beamodel

I really like the Kizuri Milks & Lotions. 

I'll be using:
Enso Naturals
DB Transitioning
Hydratherma Naturals Lotion
Hydratherma Naturals Protein Leave-In
CC's Naturals Hibiscus Hair Creme
Hairveda's Whipped Ends Hydrations
Hairitage Hydrations *various*
Soultanicals Knot Sauce and Soultanicals Marula
Tiiva Green Tea L-I
Claudie's Satin & Claudie's Frappe
SSI Coco Creme Leave-In
Oyin's Hair Dew *may save this for Fall*


----------



## Beamodel (May 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I really like the Kizuri Milks & Lotions.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair 
I just used SSI coco Creme as a leave in my last wash. It smells so darn good. Never used it as a reg moisturizer. Might try that. HV whipped ends is meh for me right now. Might be too much glycerin or something. DB transitioning cream I love on my new growth when it's getting close to relax time. I never tried a few of the other ones you listed like hydrathermal naturals, cc naturals or Claudies moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2013)

Beamodel

And I forgot to mention my Komaza Lotions....

It will be my 1st time trying CC's Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2013)

Got my Ship Notice today for my 16oz Knot Sauce


----------



## myronnie (May 31, 2013)

Does anyone else get hold (slight) from using knot sauce? I did some twists after detangling with it and they were noticeably "hard" as if I had used a bit of gel. Makes sense though because of the flax/aloe.
I wanted to eat that darn leave in...the mind plays tricks on ya!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jun 4, 2013)

Did anyone get an email from Soultanicals today?  

I ordered during the memorial day sale.  My order status still says awaiting fulfillment.

I'm being patient.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 4, 2013)

I got the email. I did not order during the memorial day sale.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 4, 2013)

curlycrocheter said:


> *Did anyone get an email from Soultanicals today?*
> 
> I ordered during the memorial day sale. My order status still says awaiting fulfillment.
> 
> I'm being patient.


 
curlycrocheter

I got the email ... seems like they are still having shipping problems :
*********************
Greetings All,

It was brought to my attention that several packages mailed out last week were mis-sent, forwarded and experienced extensive delays. Upon thorough review of the situation, we narrowed the cause to internal issues with our local USPS post office. Due to the fact that we ship out a large volume of packages, we utilize USPS' pickup services. Unfortunately, we have been experiencing faulty and poor service with them for months. After filing countless claims against them, not much change has occurred. As a result, we will be implementing the shipping services of UPS, effective next week. For those who are concerned with a slight shipping cost increase, we will maintain the shipping services of USPS as well, however please keep in mind that after next week, we will no longer be responsible for USPS mailing circumstances that are beyond our control and selecting USPS as your shipping provider will be at your risk. 


We are extremely sorry for the frustration this has caused our customers and we are doing everything we can to make your overall experience with Soultanicals a better one. To thank you for your patience, here's a 15% off gift code, good towards any product on Soultanicals.com, with no minimum purchase. *Here's your 15% off gift code: hairstoyou. This code is valid until 6-7-13.*​ 

I deeply value your relationship with Soultanicals and am committed to providing you with the highest level of service simply because I feel that you deserve the very best. If you have any further questions or comments regarding this matter, please feel free to contact me at infosoultanicals.com.​ 
Love & Light,
Ayo​


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 4, 2013)

I got the same email. I wondered what the heck took the Mane Slick Conditioning Leave In (her new product that had free shipping) so long. I know she's slow, I ordered that thing on May 15. I just got it TODAY. I got a shipping notification on May 29. 

I do know that USPS is FULL OF IT. They have lost a couple of packages that I sent off in some swaps, they don't scan things, I'm just so over them.

It smells fabulous though, just like the Kink Drink (which is a staple). I can't wait to pair it up with it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 4, 2013)

myronnie said:


> Does anyone else get hold (slight) from using knot sauce? I did some twists after detangling with it and they were noticeably "hard" as if I had used a bit of gel. Makes sense though because of the flax/aloe.
> I wanted to eat that darn leave in...the mind plays tricks on ya!



I want to try this Knot Sauce SOOOOOOOOO bad!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2013)

I got a sample of the 7 Mane stuff with my order that came yesterday.  I may order a 4oz Jar with the Free Ship & the 15%.


----------



## myronnie (Jun 4, 2013)

I just can't with the gel in the leave-ins..
Both the mango dip and the knot sauce have really great slip and smell great but once my hair dries, it gets too hard for my liking. Almost EVERYTHING they make has aloe juice and /or flax gel..


----------



## Lita (Jun 4, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> IDareT'sHair
> I just used SSI coco Creme as a leave in my last wash. It smells so darn good. Never used it as a reg moisturizer. Might try that. HV whipped ends is meh for me right now. Might be too much glycerin or something. DB transitioning cream I love on my new growth when it's getting close to relax time. I never tried a few of the other ones you listed like hydrathermal naturals, cc naturals or Claudies moisturizer.



Beamodel Hi! I like SSI coco cream as a moisturizer & for refresher..Works very well..For spring/summer...I wouldn't use it for a moisturizer during fall/winter...I need very heavy creams for that time of year....While using it,have no hair shed & thats a plus for me...Like it as a rinse-out to.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 4, 2013)

Lita said:


> Beamodel Hi! I like SSI coco cream as a moisturizer & for refresher..Works very well..For spring/summer...I wouldn't use it for a moisturizer during fall/winter...I need very heavy creams for that time of year....While using it,have no hair shed & thats a plus for me...Like it as a rinse-out to.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita
Hmp, never tried it as a rinse out. I bet the slip is ridiculous with it too bc it is as a leave in.


----------



## Lita (Jun 4, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Lita
> Hmp, never tried it as a rinse out. I bet the slip is ridiculous with it too bc it is as a leave in.



Beamodel Hi! Yes,it has nice slip..Your hair is very soft/silky.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 4, 2013)

myronnie said:
			
		

> I just can't with the gel in the leave-ins..
> Both the mango dip and the knot sauce have really great slip and smell great but once my hair dries, it gets too hard for my liking. Almost EVERYTHING they make has aloe juice and /or flax gel..



Is that what the problem is? The flaxseed gel?

Hmmm. The pomades are good. I will try these on DS combed out locs before I loc him back up.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## myronnie (Jun 4, 2013)

HanaKuroi
Yeah it's the aloe juice/flax gel. I get really defined curls but I'm not looking for that much hold for my twists. I'm going to try the Knot sauce as a rinse out in a couple of days. I can see them being great as stylers for twist-outs/braid-outs/wash and gos!
However, I do not like the knot sauce or the mango dip as a daily moisturizer.

I've gotta check out that Pomade then


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 5, 2013)

myronnie said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> Yeah it's the aloe juice/flax gel. I get really defined curls but I'm not looking for that much hold for my twists. I'm going to try the Knot sauce as a rinse out in a couple of days. I can see them being great as stylers for twist-outs/braid-outs/wash and gos!
> However, I do not like the knot sauce or the mango dip as a daily moisturizer.
> 
> I've gotta check out that Pomade then



I didn't say the pomades were my favorites though.  I think I like them best when comparing them to other Soultanucal products.  I like them better than the knot sauce, mango dip and not sure about the fluffilicioiys. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 5, 2013)

Do not buy the master cleanse. 

Remember the oozy and stinky bottles with the brown ooze? Those bottles smell like dog poop. I am not kidding. They reek like someone tracked dog poop in on their shoes. I was checking shoes and running around. 

 I am in the middle of moving and I put them in a crumpled  box to go out in the recycling in my office. So they have been inside my cool/cold house. The high temperature is will be 57f today.

The crazier thing is as I am going through my stash, there is watery, brown liquid on stuff and on the shelf. The new jars are leaking brown liquid and are puffed up. They don't smell yet.

I have been using terressentials mudwash for 2 years and never have they oozed or ever smelled like dog poop! Something is seriously wrong with her master cleanse. I know she has a warning about water and expanding clay but this is something going bad.

I have also had clay hair masks from other natural companies and this never happened.

I will add pictures this afternoon. I just wanted to warn everyone.

I am really disappointed. She needs to stop selling the master detox cleanse clay.

I am hoping her "friend" sees this and lets her know. 

I don't understand why there were no tests done to see how the products hold up after weeks and months at a time. 

There was no warning about keeping it refrigerated or how soon to use it.

Eta: The bottles that stink like poop were the master cleanse I received that were dripping and a mess when I received them. The jars of master cleanse are their replacements. I will go back and look through my posts and update with how long I have had them. It can't be more than two months.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay the first 3 bottles of master cleanse that was drippy and smelly I received around April 23 after waiting a month. I received my replacement master cleanse in the jars on May 4th. 

I wonder when the new ones started leaking and the watery brown stuff start oozing.

She needs to stop selling that master cleanse. When things smell like fresh dog feces something is seriously wrong.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## myronnie (Jun 5, 2013)

HanaKuroi I would definitely email her..the only "preservative" she uses is leuconstoc which isn't effective. Maybe this will push her to implement Otiphen at least. I keep all my soultanicals in the refrigerator.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2013)

So I tried the 7 Day *sample* can't think of the full name. 

I need a review from a Natural. I don't think this is something I'll be purchasing (as a Relaxed Head) 

It kinda just sat there. But I think it's for T/O's, B/O's etc...However, Some times some of those products (from other lines) still work very well on Relaxed Hair, IMO this isn't one of them.  

So, glad I didn't buy a Jar *free shipping always gets my PJ Spidey-senses tingling.

I also used the Curl Elastic as a Cowash/R/O. I liked it, but  the only reason I probably wouldn't repurchase this, is because it's only 8 ounces 

I'll use it again on Friday. There were numerous Hits & Misses with this conditioner, so I need to be sure. Great Ingredients tho' 

I still have Marula Moisture Max, Knot Sauce, Mango Dip and both Spritzes to try. The only one that seems to get constant good reviews are the Spritzs.

Everything else seems to read like this: _"At first my hair was soft and then it dried out, felt coated, etc...". _

So, I really need to start using this stuff (before I buy any more) to see if the Spritz will be the only thing I continue to purchase from this line.


----------



## Beany (Jun 6, 2013)

Yall got me scared to try the stuff I bought.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl

Ms. Curly, please come back & give a review of the Mane Slick 7 or whatever it's called.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay, I used Curl Elastic again tonight to Cowash with. Great ingredients but would definitely be "Blah" as a Deep Conditioner. 

And even as a Cowash I gave it 2 Stars. 

I would never use that as a DC'er and probably shouldn't be marketed as one. erplexed

I was telling the Ladies in another thread, it's a good thing I always DC after Cowashing.

So by process of elimination, I know I won't purchase Mane 7 and I won't repurchase Curl Elastic. 

First it was based on 'size' and now 'performance.'

Ooops..that sounded a little X-Rated.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *Ms. Curly, please come back & give a review of the Mane Slick 7 or whatever it's called.*


 

@curlyhersheygirl

FYI


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I will although I'm pissed because I just got and she changed the formula. That doesn't give me any encouragement to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

@curlyhersheygirl

You mean it she changed the Formula on that already?erplexed 

It just came out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair She sure did. It was in the email she sent out yesterday; I couldn't believe it. Also the sorrel spritz did nothing for my hair I won't repurchase that one but the wrappers delight is a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

@curlyhersheygirl

Did the Sorrell work on the Kids?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair It didn't. I'm so glad I only got 1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

@curlyhersheygirl

And I have that 16oz bottle sitting here.erplexed 

That will be the 1st one I use up.

So it seems that there are only a few (very few) things that are actually getting good reviews.


----------



## kupenda (Jun 8, 2013)

myronnie

Yeahhhh...the flax gel was a bad idea on her part. It gave good hold for my twistout but I noticed a bit of residue while taking my twists down. The smell is to die for tho!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

@kupenda I think the Scents & the Ingredients are on point but the performance for some reason is 'lacking'


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't think I have used any products alone.

I used the afrotastic under curl junkie or ctdg.

The milks and butters I topped off with Oyin hair dew and jbco.

The pomades are better than the wet products.

After the mess with the master cleanse and the smell/bacteria I won't be buying anything else.

I will use the curlygelsomething glaze and see what happens. 

The kink drink I am unsure about. Maybe my hair doesn't like sprays. I dunno. I think it needs oil.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

@HanaKuroi

I need to go on & pull the Marula Moisture. the Knot Sauce & the Mango Dip.

What are you reviews on these 3 (if you tried them)


----------



## kupenda (Jun 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair
HanaKuroi 
Beamodel
myronnie

Any reviews on the kinky or curly hair milks? I was looking to get one along with the wrappers delight and the afrodite spray


----------



## myronnie (Jun 8, 2013)

kupenda 
I have only tried the Mango Dip and Knot Sauce! I would imagine the Kinky Silk Tress Milk would be alright provided it doesn't have gel in it. I'm kind of wary to try anything else from soultanicals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

kupenda

I haven't bought any of the milks.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 8, 2013)

kupenda

I haven't tried any yet. Only the knot sauce and Marla Muru. Lita might have though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

So...I pulled my ST'icals up to the forefront of my Rotation and will start working on those next week. 

I have an 8oz Marula Moisture Max so I scooped some of that out and put in a 2oz Jar.

I also pulled my Mango Dip (x2) & will cowash with that and what's left of my Curl Elastic on Tuesday. 

Not sure when I'll work my way over to Knot Sauce (x2) and both Kink Drinks (x2 16oz) but it will be very soon.

But I will eventually get to those.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> @HanaKuroi
> 
> I need to go on & pull the Marula Moisture. the Knot Sauce & the Mango Dip.
> 
> What are you reviews on these 3 (if you tried them)



I have tried them but my hair didn't seem soft and supple. Once I get past the awesome smell, I am left with a product I find similar to Shea moisture hibiscus cream in the jar and the curls for kids cream brûlée. 

I will revisit the marula overnight and update in the morning.

No wow factor like with Darcy's or Qhemets or Oyin, Bask. 

I don't think it is worth the blood, sweat, tears and long wait  at all.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 8, 2013)

kupenda said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair
> HanaKuroi
> Beamodel
> myronnie
> ...



I have the kinky hair milk. I am going to put some on DS and an overnight test since I still haven't loc'ed him back up.

I'll do kinky milk, bask milk, curls for kids and Oyin. Front right, left, back right and left.

I'll update tomorrow too.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> *I have tried them but my hair didn't seem soft and supple. Once I get past the awesome smell, I am left with a product I find similar to Shea moisture hibiscus cream in the jar and the curls for kids cream brûlée. *
> 
> *I will revisit the marula overnight and update in the morning.*
> 
> ...


 
HanaKuroi

Interesting.  I have not tried either of the SM Products you speak of.

Yes, please revisit the Marula overnight, and yes, please come back with a review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

Umm..I noticed quite a few "MISSES" in the June Hits OR Miss Thread.


----------



## kupenda (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the soultanicals high is fading...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

kupenda said:


> *I think the soultanicals high is fading...*


 
@kupenda

Girl Hush!......

They do smell good tho'


----------



## myronnie (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah..disappointing. Pretty packaging and everything though.

Kizuri lived up to the hype...and darcy's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

myronnie

At least there are 'frequent' Sales, Inexpensive Shipping and they smell Good.


----------



## myronnie (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh yeah I forgot about the frequent sales and the inexpensive shipping (but the fact that if you ship via usps means that they don't even care if your package gets lost now..WHAT).

The owner is really nice though but the new USPS policy is not nice.

Hehe I just keep it real. Too many options.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

myronnie said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about the frequent sales and the inexpensive shipping *(but the fact that if you ship via usps means that they don't even care if your package gets lost now..WHAT)*.
> 
> The owner is really nice though* but the new USPS policy is not nice.*
> 
> Hehe I just keep it real. Too many options.


 
@myronnie

Gurl....I forgot all about this


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 9, 2013)

myronnie said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I forgot about the frequent sales and the inexpensive shipping (but the fact that if you ship via usps means that they don't even care if your package gets lost now..WHAT).
> 
> The owner is really nice though but the new USPS policy is not nice.
> 
> Hehe I just keep it real. Too many options.



That is what delivery confirmation and insurance if for.

I get things from other companies just fine. And I live in Alaska.


The only companies that seem to have issues with the USPS are companies that are slooow with shipping or improperly seal or pack their boxes then want to blame the USPS for their negligence. IJS.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## myronnie (Jun 9, 2013)

HanaKuroi I really felt for you when I saw that you made that big purchase because I know you wanted to find a really great affordable line that would work well for you and your little ones. I pray that she fixes whatever is going wrong with her process.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 9, 2013)

myronnie said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi I really felt for you when I saw that you made that big purchase because I know you wanted to find a really great affordable line that would work well for you and your little ones. I pray that she fixes whatever is going wrong with her process.



Thank you.

The thing is her products don't give my sensitive skin any issues. I have had no allergic reactions. I really wanted to make it part of  our everyday staples. It looks and smells pretty.

I hope that now that she knows better she will do better. 

I am glad she didn't tell us off in the email this time.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 9, 2013)

The marula moisture is not moisturizing at all.

 I put It on on a section of naked hair(my bangs) and twisted it up. I also put it on my ends . 

My bangs were defined. Nice twist out look. But it felt stiff, hard but not crunchy, no shine.

I started to unbraid my ends but I was having to pull them apart. I am used to just sliding my fingers through to unravel. I decided to rinse in the shower and use conditioner to unbraid.

I think it may be a good styler. Maybe sealed with jbco it would be nice. I would not consider it a moisturizing anything.

IDareT'sHair

myronnie is right when she said it makes your hair hard.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 9, 2013)

kupenda I will review the kinky milk a bit later. 

I think I should test the different milks in the front on D'S head. Hair texture can be different in the front and back.

I think the ingredients look okay. I don't recall seeing aloe Vera anything or flaxseed gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm under a wig right now, so I'll just try to reap the lovely ingredients of the Marula.  

And if all else fails, I can use it as a R/O or Pre Rx. or try to Steam with it.  Somethin'....  cause I have an 8oz jar to try to use up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 10, 2013)

I used the mane thick on my daughter's hair as a leave in, on my hair as a moisturizer/ refresher and my oldest son used it as  a DC.

As a LI it was great. It has amazing slip and due to the amount of oils I didn't seal and her hair dried and stayed soft for the past two days; I'll moisturize her hair tomorrow.

My son liked it as a DC but said it won't make his list because it made is hair soft but frizzy.

It failed as a moisturizer/ refresher; it just sat on my hair

Now all of this means zip since she has already reformulated it.


----------



## myronnie (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks curlyhersheygirl for your review! Weird that she reformulated it that early.

IDareT'sHair
How is the knot sauce as a cowashing conditioner? Does it clean adequately?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2013)

myronnie

Have not used it.  I will be using the Mango Dip as a Cowash.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 10, 2013)

This reformulating of the leave in cream really sucks since I haven't even had a chance to use it yet. UGH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2013)

Maybe it was reformulated for "the better"?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2013)

I know it did not work for me as a Relaxed Head at all. 

I had a 2oz 'sample' that came with another product. 

I know @curlyhersheygirl has a lot of Natural Heads to experiment with, so I was waiting on that review.

It sat on my hair as well. I should have 'thought' to try to Steam with it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 10, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Maybe it was reformulated for "the better"?



IDareT'sHair, you may have a point. But still...lol...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 10, 2013)

IDareT'sHair My son trying it as a DC was an accident. I told him to try it as a LI since his texture is different to ours but he saw conditioner and thought DC lol.

Maybe it will be better but from the email it seems like folks wanted it thicker so she's omitting AVJ to achieve that. I like AVJ in my LI so I'll wait to hear how the reformulated  one works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll try the Marula the rest of this week to see how my Relaxed Hair responds to it. 

I finished up the Curl Elastic.

While not bad, it's only 8 oz for $14 and I can get some _better_ Cowashes cheaper & 16oz for example: Silk Dreams Destination Hydration OR....Any Hairveda Conditioner


----------



## kupenda (Jun 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll try the Marula the rest of this week to see how my Relaxed Hair responds to it.
> 
> I finished up the Curl Elastic.
> 
> While not bad, it's only 8 oz for $14 and I can get some _better_ Cowashes cheaper & 16oz for example: Silk Dreams Destination Hydration OR....Any Hairveda Conditioner



IDareT'sHair 

I agree. Its not a bad product. At all. My knots slipped out and combing was fun. It just doesnt do anything for me as a deep conditioner that I can't get elsewhere for cheaper. I use it as a detangler and pre-poo, in addition to being a rinse out.


myronnie

I would be scurred to use knot sauce as a Cowash.  Maybe as a rinse out. But I wouldn't expect any cleansing from it. Let us know if you try it!


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 11, 2013)

I did not like knot sauce as a cowash or rinse out! I only like it as a leave in or moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2013)

@Beamodel

I would never think of using it as a Cowash or R/O. However that is my plan for the Mango Tango.  Cowash and/or Final Rinse instead of a Leave-In

The Knot Sauce I'll use on dry hair.

I am having some 'luck' with the Marula and I don't mind the smell. Will continue using this until I finish it up. If/when I do decide to repurchase, I'll only get 4oz's not....8


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> I would never think of using it as a Cowash or R/O.  However is my plan for the Mango Tango.
> 
> I am having some 'luck' with the Marula and I like the smell.  Will continue using this until I finish it up.  If/when I do decide to repurchase, I'll only get 4oz's not....




IDareT'sHair

Yea I tried knot sauce that way once a d it was a waste of product IMO. I've never tried mango before hmmmmm.    

I have Marla but only a sample size of it. I forgot how it performed on my hair though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2013)

Beamodel

From most of the 'reviews' I've read, the Mango is best as a R/O or Cowash.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> From most of the 'reviews' I've read, the Mango is best as a R/O or Cowash.



IDareT'sHair
Next time I purchase from ST, I will try it. I'm about to do my hair now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2013)

@Beamodel

At this point, it's 'doubtful' when I'll order again. 

I will make my decision when I try & evaluate both Kink Drinks, the Mango Tango & the Knot Sauce.erplexed

This may be one I'll only continue to buy from occasionally.


----------



## myronnie (Jun 11, 2013)

lol @ Mango Tango... 

kupenda Uhhuh I ain't being a guinea pig! I'll just stick to what I know..I guess I'll be trying the Mango Dip as a rinse-out whenever I get around to washing my hair. It smells so yummy like  mango yogurt!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I would never think of using it as a Cowash or R/O. However that is my plan for the *Mango Tango*. Cowash and/or Final Rinse instead of a Leave-In
> 
> The Knot Sauce I'll use on dry hair.
> 
> I am having some 'luck' with the Marula and I don't mind the smell. Will continue using this until I finish it up. If/when I do decide to repurchase, I'll only get 4oz's not....8


 


myronnie said:


> lol *@ Mango Tango... *
> 
> Uhhuh I ain't being a guinea pig! I'll just stick to what I know..I guess I'll be trying the Mango Dip as a rinse-out whenever I get around to washing my hair. It smells so yummy like mango yogurt!


 
@myronnie

Ooops!erplexed Wrong Line Mango/Tango is Hairitage Hydrations. I meant Mango Dip.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jun 13, 2013)

I got my stuff yesterday!!  I'm excited to try them out.  I got the Sorrell Kink Drink, the Curl Blaze, & the Mane Thick.  

The Mane Thick is slightly runny, but it looks like I can work with it.  They all smell REALLY good.  Light but fruity.  I'm hoping the Curl Blaze will be a good enough to become a staple.  I like KCCC, but it's too damn expensive.  I'm currently using the Queen Helen Royal Curl Gelly, but it's clumpy & prone to flaking if not used just right.  I've never had success with curl refreshers, so I'm hoping the Kink Drink can be a staple as well.

I will repost after actually using the products.  The packaging is really cool.  That's all I got now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2013)

curlycrocheter

Great Pre-Review!  Keep us posted after you tried them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2013)

Okay...So, I think I like Curl Elastic better than using Mango Dip as a R/O. erplexed 

I know several folks said it's better as a R.O. So what were they actually saying? That it didn't work great as a detangler so they ended up using it for a R/O?

Hmp. This one might be another "Miss" for me.

So far, I wasn't impressed. 

So maybe...just maybe I need to try it as an actual "Detangler"

Okay: @Lita @HanaKuroi @curlyhersheygirl myronnie anybody/everybody else that has used Mango Dip.....*help*


----------



## myronnie (Jun 14, 2013)

Dang IDareT'sHair I was hoping the Mango Dip would have worked as a rinseout! I've used it as a detangler/moisturizer on dry hair and it detangles well but it dries a bit too hard for me. I guess you could try detangling on dry hair then rinsing out? Argh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2013)

myronnie said:


> *Dang, I was hoping the Mango Dip would have worked as a rinseout! I've used it as a detangler/moisturizer on dry hair and it detangles well but it dries a bit too hard for me.* I guess you could try detangling on dry hair then rinsing out? Argh.


 
@myronnie

Thanks Girl for your response. 

I already decided to pass my other unopened bottle along to someone who's been wanting to try it.

The Curl Elastic was definitely better so far, than the Mango Dip (as a Cowash/ R-O)

I'll use the one I have for something (I guess). 

So, Okay...now I'm down to the Knot Sauce and both Spritz's. 

Hopefully, I'll like one of these especially since I just bought that 16oz bottle of Knot Sauce, but I also have an 8oz bottle, so if it doesn't work the 16oz will be on the Exchange Forum.

Chances are I'll be scratching them from my list. There is about a 80% chance I won't repurchase from here.

Cute names, smells good, but there is so many other things I like soooo much more.erplexed


----------



## PJaye (Jun 14, 2013)

IdareT’sHair

I certainly can’t help ya since I bagged all of my Soultanicals stuff and stored them in the back of the fridge in No Man’s Land.  The only thing that worked somewhat decently was the Marula on straightened hair.  Unfortunately, the rest sucked big time despite using them in multiple ways – too much stiffness/hardness and no lasting moisture, even from that Kink Drink thingy.  It's so hard to find effective shea-free and protein-free products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2013)

PJaye said:


> *I certainly can’t help ya since I bagged all of my Soultanicals stuff and stored them in the back of the fridge in No Man’s Land. The only thing that worked somewhat decently was the Marula on straightened hair. Unfortunately, the rest sucked big time despite using them in multiple ways – too much stiffness/hardness and no lasting moisture, even from that Kink Drink thingy.* It's so hard to find effective shea-free and protein-free products.


 
PJaye

Gurl....You know I  Your Reviews.  

You Cut to the Chase and Keep It Real.

Um...Yeah....

So far for me, also, the Marula has been the most decent.  

Although I wasn't quite sure what the "Fluff" was suppose to do, that would be_ tied _with Curl Elastic.


----------



## Lita (Jun 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...So, I think I like Curl Elastic better than using Mango Dip as a R/O. erplexed
> 
> I know several folks said it's better as a R.O. So what were they actually saying? That it didn't work great as a detangler so they ended up using it for a R/O?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Sorry it didn't work out..Did you try it on second day hair? Or Co-Wash.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## PJaye (Jun 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> PJaye
> 
> Gurl....You know I  Your Reviews.
> 
> ...




IdareT’sHair

Thanks, Sis.  I’m really careful about proffering product reviews for several reasons, and I only do it after I’ve consistently used a given product for an extended period of time.  Since I rely heavily upon reviews for my own purchases, I want to pay it forward as responsibly as possible.  I also try not to be mean or too nitpicky (which is why I didn’t say a word about the aroma of these products).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2013)

Lita

Yeah, I 'attempted' to use it as a Cowash/Rinse-Out.


----------



## kupenda (Jun 15, 2013)

Ive completely lost interest in Soultanicals. I still love my Knot Sauce but I wont repurchase due to the weird hold and residue (probably the flax gel). Great slippiness, fun smell, poppin textures. But ehhh


----------



## myronnie (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome IDareT'sHair!! I really wish they would consider tweaking some of the formulations but some people really like the products. I would totally consider repurchasing if they reformulated.
I experienced this weird thing in the shower with both knot sauce and mango dip..when I put it on my hand (obviously wet) and tried to emulsify and spread it on my hair it behaved weird..ugh I can't explain it. It was hard to spread and just had the tendency to slip off my hand. Maybe I'm just being too analytic with my products..lol.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 15, 2013)

What I like is the knot sauce as a detangler ONLY in prep for wash day. I agree with kupenda, it does give you this weird hold. And my hair feels dry the next day if I use it for styling. So I detangle with it like a dream, and then go rinse it out. 

The flufflicious and marula give me decent moisture for one day, after that dry hair. I only got samples of those. I'll not be repurchasing.

The kink drink is just ok. I find tho, if I spritz daily, my hair gets drier as the week goes on  Smells awesome tho.

In the end my qhemet stuff remains my faithful tried and tru.


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 16, 2013)

myronnie said:


> You're welcome IDareT'sHair!! I really wish they would consider tweaking some of the formulations but some people really like the products. I would totally consider repurchasing if they reformulated.
> I experienced this weird thing in the shower with both knot sauce and mango dip..when I put it on my hand (obviously wet) and tried to emulsify and spread it on my hair it behaved weird..ugh I can't explain it. It was hard to spread and just had the tendency to slip off my hand. Maybe I'm just being too analytic with my products..lol.



myronnie You right, it does that and that is why i apply to dry hair only bcuz i feel i am wasting product when i put it on wet hair, also my like exploded coming out the bottle after shaking, i know some pressure should build up but it seemed like to much was coming out.


----------



## kupenda (Jun 16, 2013)

Yup...knot sauce didnt work for me on wet hair. It seemed to stick together and didnt spread well at all. Its awesome on dry hair tho. So maybe I could use as a prepoo and detangle with it before shampooing??


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay, ladies I don't even want to attempt to use my products anymore after reading your reviews. 

I do like afrotastic under either ctdg or curljunkie rehab, I can't remember which one, but it was great with another product.

Yes I had the same experience  with all the products. Feels great then hair is dry! 

I am going to add oils, or layer them under things for cowash, dcs, or detangling. Maybe I can stretch the products I love  with Souktanicals when I am running low? I dunno. 

I have learned a lesson I suppose. 

I'll try something with them again today on somebody around here.

I think I'll add some glycerin, oils and some eos.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2013)

I will use the rest of my Marula, 8oz Knot Sauce & both Kink Drinks.  

Will determine after using the 8oz Knot Sauce what to do with the 16oz I just bought.erplexed  

Hopefully I'll love it & won't have to worry with Selling/Swapping....know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## myronnie (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks McQuay30 and kupenda for your feedback! I thought it was just me because I had heard how thick the knot sauce was and was confused when I was in the shower applying it. I used the Mango Dip as a quick rinse-out and I will probably continue to use them like this because I cannot use them for anything else.


----------



## Lita (Jun 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Yeah, I 'attempted' to use it as a Cowash/Rinse-Out.



IDareT'sHair Hi! I like when products work in different ways..Hate when it doesnt work out...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jun 17, 2013)

I think I really like the Mane Thick.  I used it on Friday.  Right after detangling & doing a mini DC with NG Slippery Elm. I poured it into the cap because I didn't want to stick my hands in the jar.  I probably used 2 & 1/2 capfuls on the 4 sections I part my hair in.

Then I used the Curl Blaze as my gel for my wash n go.....this stuff is AMAZING!!!!  I used less than a capful on my entire hair.  My hair was extremely defined, smelled good, & was so soft.  A few notes: I did not seal with oil, so it did dry stiff at first.  After applying my products, I air dry 85% in two braids, then I take it down & let it dry the rest of the way.  My hair looked great!!  This stuff gave me one of my all time favorite wash n gos.  

I pineappled for the night, slept with my silk scarf on & my hair was fantastic the next morning.  The crunch was gone & I just had soft defined hair!

I sprayed it with the Kink Drink the next morning & the jury is still out on that stuff.  I'm not sure if it's hurting or helping as far as refreshing my curls, but it did help in any areas that I had dry or itchy scalp.

Overall, I like the products that I purchased.  I will repurchase the Mane Thick & the Curl Blaze (I think Curl Blaze is now my HG gel) I need more time to think about the Kink Drink.

Lastly, while doing DD's hair, I knocked the Mane Thick over & spilled about 1/4 of it.  I emailed Soultanicals & told her she should consider putting that stuff in a squeeze bottle & she offered me 20% off of my next jar, so I'm pretty happy!

Sorry for the long winded review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2013)

Tried Mango Dip again last night as a Cowash/R-O.  I liked it a little better than the 1st time I used it. 

But...not enough to keep it around as a Cowash Conditioner, besides that, it's only 8oz

Will finish up this bottle and will not repurchase because I have several Cowash Conditioners.  

And this doesn't need to be one of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2013)

So, I used Mango Dip Detangling Slip as a Leave-In Detangler on damp hair last wash-day.  I liked it.  

I used a small amount with Oil and it worked fine.

I have about 1/3 bottle left and I will use the rest of it as a Detangler.  

I am still enjoying my Marula Moisture Max.  

I was 'tempted' to pull the Trigger during the weekend sale on both the Oils: _ Power To The Pre-Poo _and the _Platinum Roots,_ but decided against it.erplexed


----------



## myronnie (Jul 3, 2013)

Soultanicals has their July 4th sale until the 9th (I think).
Anybody going to give the newly formulated DC a try?


----------



## Beany (Aug 6, 2013)

hmmm twists came out surprisingly nice using ST Mango Dip. I twisted on dry hair (in a pony tail) and they look good. Gonna try it out on damp hair and see what it do. My twists have a nice light hold, great definition, soft, not greasy. I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 9, 2013)

i used knot sauce this weekend after co washing and i love it. my hair was super soft and moisturized with ok definition. today when i woke up my hair was still soft.

what i will say is that my bottle is super thick and hard to get out. i have to shake the bottle until my arm is about to fall off and then sqeeze with all my might to get product out. but when i watch YT videos no one seems to have that problem 

i also like the marula muru a lot too. i may moisturize tonight with that. i have yet to try the mango dip, curl glaze which i have a sample of, and i think i only used the fluff once and i loved it until i used the marula and it blew the fluff away.


----------



## Lita (Sep 9, 2013)

chebaby Great review..The fluff is really nice too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kupenda (Sep 10, 2013)

Ive used the knot sauce twice on dry hair for twistouts. I liked it. I used less than before and sealed with a tiny bit of oil. No icky residue or crazy dryness like last time. I would repurchase but its not a necessity


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 10, 2013)

Knot sauce use to work for me but then it started turning hit or miss for me. Meaning sometimes I had soft hair and other times I had hard hair. I think it's because of the flax seed in it. Nonetheless I gave away my other bottle to my best friend.


----------



## natura87 (Sep 10, 2013)

Still waiting since the 23rd.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 10, 2013)

natura87 said:
			
		

> Still waiting since the 23rd.



I waited a month. I thought she fixed the slow shipping problem.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## natura87 (Sep 10, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I waited a month. I thought she fixed the slow shipping problem.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 

Even if my hair adores her products I am just so turned off. You are in Alaska right? I am in the same state as her, 3 hours away. She gave me a tracking number but it doesnt even work. What the hell am I tracking? Air? Horrible customer service, absolutely horrible.

I never waited this long with Hairveda. Never.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 14, 2013)

How does this compare to Qhemet? The PJ juices are flowing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

DDTexlaxed

DD - Too many CS issues going on right now. 

You should stick with QB.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DDTexlaxed
> 
> DD - Too many CS issues going on right now.
> 
> You should stick with QB.




I am trying to find a good product as a moisturizer. My ends are suffering badly and I don't know what to do about it.  Can you give me product advice? You are the reigning product junkie queen, right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

@DDTexlaxed

No I am not. 

But Ummm....anyway You should try Hairitage Hydrations. It's affordable and most folks seem to love it. 

Check them out. (There is also a nice Hairitage Hydrations Thread in the Vendors/Sellers Forum read up on it for some ideas).

She probably has something in her many offerings that could help you end that.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 14, 2013)

natura87 said:
			
		

> Even if my hair adores her products I am just so turned off. You are in Alaska right? I am in the same state as her, 3 hours away. She gave me a tracking number but it doesnt even work. What the hell am I tracking? Air? Horrible customer service, absolutely horrible.
> 
> I never waited this long with Hairveda. Never.



She didn't send it for a month. She used 2-3 day priority. I get my stuff on time from every other company. I placed numerous orders with other companies during that time and all came in less than a week.

After receiving my funky, dog poop smelling and oozing products it took her another month to replace those. 

I may live in AK but USPS delivers on time. Our stuff goes to a main hub (Seattle) in the lower 48 and then is flown up here to Anchorage. Our priority doesn't wander about the country or sit anywhere.  I often get my stuff before sone of the ladies here.  

Did you know I spent around $200??? And I received 2 boxes. One was disgusting. And the other one had something leak and ruin all of the non waterproof labels. Then I had ti rinse everything off and made the problem worse?

At this point I was trying to keep an open mind. But I didn't love her products. After the NASTY LETTER telling all the whiners off, I was through with her.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 14, 2013)

DDTexlaxed said:
			
		

> How does this compare to Qhemet? The PJ juices are flowing!



It does not compare. Don't bother.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 14, 2013)

Did y'all miss my pictures and the letter posting? She even had an employee(or ayo herself) (stalking) fake LHCF member in   the thread defending and saying stuff. Everything we discussed ended up in emails. 

-chile.......... That is not how you conduct business. Twas a mess. Lost me as a customer and I am a hauler.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

@HanaKuroi

I thought everyone had caught what happened to you with your order. That experience was a Nightmare.

You, Curly a few others and now natura87 had some not so pleasant experiences with this vendor.erplexed

I was a little 'put out' when I ordered x4 8oz Spritz and it came in x2 16oz bottles. What if they weren't for me? She didn't even bother to ask. 

And when I convo'ed her about it, she said she ran out of 8oz bottles. But, that wasn't for you to decide.

I continued to order from her after that (here & there). I also got a "Boss Gloss" on a swap with another Poster I haven't tried yet.

Chances are, I won't be purchasing much (if anything) from them again. And I still haven't tried the Spritz or the Knot Sauce.


----------



## natura87 (Sep 14, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> Did y'all miss my pictures and the letter posting? She even had an employee(or ayo herself) (stalking) fake LHCF member in the thread defending and saying stuff. Everything we discussed ended up in emails.
> 
> -chile.......... That is not how you conduct business. Twas a mess. Lost me as a customer and I am a hauler.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 



I heard she did that on NC too. Maybe if she spent less time trolling message boards and having sales and more time actually getting out orderd people wouldnt be having these issues.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 14, 2013)

natura87 said:
			
		

> I heard she did that on NC too. Maybe if she spent less time trolling message boards and having sales and more time actually getting out orderd people wouldnt be having these issues.



Preach! 

Can I getta Amen?!!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## natura87 (Sep 14, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> She didn't send it for a month. She used 2-3 day priority. I get my stuff on time from every other company. I placed numerous orders with other companies during that time and all came in less than a week.
> 
> After receiving my funky, dog poop smelling and oozing products it took her another month to replace those.
> 
> ...


 

WOW. Just ...WOW.

She wont be in business long with the way she is doing things.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 21, 2013)

Any updates? Reviews?


----------



## toaster (Nov 21, 2013)

I placed an order on 11/1. On 11/18 I got a tracking notice but my package has yet to be delivered to the PO. Today she sent an e-mail blaming her late shipping on the holidays. I really hope I don't like this stuff, because I'm hating the customer service.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 22, 2013)

Knot sauce makes my hair feel dry!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 22, 2013)

toaster said:


> I placed an order on 11/1. On 11/18 I got a tracking notice but my package has yet to be delivered to the PO. Today she sent an e-mail blaming her late shipping on the holidays. I really hope I don't like this stuff, because I'm hating the customer service.



You can find something better. 

The big holiday shipping season isn't in effect yet, so she is just making excuses.

Also, they (USPS/ups)  hire extra people t help and work longer hours so that we don't see a delay. 

The holiday season must be 24/365 on her planet, because she late year-round.

That or she makes up holidays. The "I got so many children I don't know what to do Day", "Wife/Momprenour Day" and "Shut up and stop talking about me on LHCF Day" 

My favorites were "Success and Sacrifice Day", and "Harbor Discontent and Relentless Grudge Day" those were fun. But,  the real winner was "Give a Piece of Your Heart Not Your Mind Day". I really hope that becomes an annual event. 



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 22, 2013)

toaster said:


> I placed an order on 11/1. On 11/18 I got a tracking notice but my package has yet to be delivered to the PO. Today she sent an e-mail blaming her late shipping on the holidays. I really hope I don't like this stuff, because I'm hating the customer service.



Holidays ain't even started yet. -_-


----------



## curlycrocheter (Nov 22, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> You can find something better.
> 
> The big holiday shipping season isn't in effect yet, so she is just making excuses.
> 
> ...



^^^  

I won a bottle of Knot Sauce in a giveaway.  I tried to like it, but it just made my hair feel coated & sticky.  

I still love the Curl Blaze.  I have half a bottle left.  If I have to reorder I should do it now, so I can get it by the time the weather warms up


----------



## suns4i6e (Nov 22, 2013)

I ordered the 32 oz. size of the Mango Dip Detangling Slip on 11/8/13. It (still) has a status of 'Electronic Shipping Info Received'. *sigh*

I really like this product and the Curl Blaze. All I can suggest for others is to purchase long before you have a need so you won't be needlessly irritated.

To that end, she is offering a free shipping code through 12/31/13 for those interested.
*FREESHIP*


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 22, 2013)

suns4i6e said:


> I ordered the 32 oz. size of the Mango Dip Detangling Slip on 11/8/13. It (still) has a status of 'Electronic Shipping Info Received'. *sigh*
> 
> I really like this product and the Curl Blaze. All I can suggest for others is to purchase long before you have a need so you won't be needlessly irritated.
> 
> ...



Dang! If shipping we pay for is slooooow, then how long will FREE SHIPPING TAKE? Egads, woman!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Nov 22, 2013)

And she just sent an e-mail about ANOTHER sale. On top of the BF sale she's having. She seems to recognize that the VIP BF thing isn't going to work if people don't receive their first orders BEFORE BF so you can e-mail to get your secret code if you don't receive your products by Wednesday.

Over it.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 22, 2013)

toaster said:


> And she just sent an e-mail about ANOTHER sale. On top of the BF sale she's having. She seems to recognize that the VIP BF thing isn't going to work if people don't receive their first orders BEFORE BF so you can e-mail to get your secret code if you don't receive your products by Wednesday.
> 
> Over it.



Can u copy the email?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Nov 22, 2013)

HanaKuroi

This month has been a blast. We wore ourselves out creating new goodies, fabulous goodie bags, sample packs and freebies galore!!!! I'm hoping when you open your packages, you'l be thrilled!!! Black Friday VIP Customers, Shhhhh!!!!! See Details below! 

Our Anniversary Month Celebration ends in a week! And we couldn't end it without a bang!!!!
All 8 oz products purchased during the week of 11/22-11/28 is $10!!! 
NO COUPON CODE IS NECESSARY!

ALL NEW PRODUCT ALERT!!! Our Luscious Detangling Hair Butter has arrived!!!! "CAN'T BELIEVE ITS KNOT BUTTA!" 

Yep, She's Here and Ships Free until November 28th!!! Whohoo!!! 

Once you receive your package, you will see your Black Friday VIP Card enclosed. Please do not share the details of your perks as they will be on limited availability. Once they;re out of stock, they're out of stock! And I'm sure they will go fast! So, pretty please, keep it on the hush? 
P.S. We are working feverishly to get your orders out the door to you before the holidays. If in any event that they do not arrive by Wednesday of next week, please let us know and your Black Friday VIP details will be sent to you via email! xoxo

**I don't have the BF VIP code so I don't think I'm sharing anything that she doesn't mind being posted**


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 22, 2013)

toaster said:


> And she just sent an e-mail about ANOTHER sale. On top of the BF sale she's having. She seems to recognize that the VIP BF thing isn't going to work if people don't receive their first orders BEFORE BF so you can e-mail to get your secret code if you don't receive your products by Wednesday.
> 
> Over it.



Wait... What? Emailing for secrets? What the heck is she doing over there?


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 22, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> Wait... What? Emailing for secrets? What the heck is she doing over there?



I'm mad, because I just placed an order last night!


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 22, 2013)

I was about to purchase, but wanted to see if things have changed from when I first ordered.  I see it's the same


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 22, 2013)

cwmarie said:


> Wait... What? Emailing for secrets? What the heck is she doing over there?



I don't understand. She doesn't have enough of the new products? She is going to be late with orders? She keeps overlapping her sales? 

Does she ever play catch up? 

Close the shop to catch up orders like the other vendors do, then re open.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 22, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I don't understand. She doesn't have enough of the new products? She is going to be late with orders? She keeps overlapping her sales?
> 
> Does she ever play catch up?
> 
> ...



Ok! I've only ordered some scrub and smudge from her. And that took two weeks. And after reading everyone else's experience... She's on my "never again" list.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 22, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> You can find something better.
> 
> The big holiday shipping season isn't in effect yet, so she is just making excuses.
> 
> ...



Omgosh I can't stop laughing!  Lololol! Ugh my side hurts darn you!!!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh no I ordered some products on the 12th and I am still waiting. I had forgotten about them hahahaha...she is going to do herself in with this slow shipping. I don't mind waiting 2 weeks for certain items and being told about long wait times when I order my product so I will know in advance but when you are constantly advertising sales and can't keep up with the demand you already have is very irritating.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 22, 2013)

toaster said:


> I placed an order on 11/1. On 11/18 I got a tracking notice but my package has yet to be delivered to the PO. Today she sent an e-mail blaming her late shipping on the holidays. I really hope I don't like this stuff, because I'm hating the customer service.



I ordered on 11/2 and got my tracking notice on 11/17. As of 11/22 no tracking info is available. 

I figured I was being punished since there was a glitch on her site that got me the products 60% off instead of 30%, but seems like errbody is just a--ed out. 

I might just give my products away though.  Given the attitude she's given other customers for complaining, there might be some Shug Avery pee in my products since I actually cost her money.


----------



## natura87 (Nov 23, 2013)

curlycrocheter said:


> ^^^
> 
> I won a bottle of Knot Sauce in a giveaway.  I tried to like it, but it just made my hair feel coated & sticky.
> 
> I still love the Curl Blaze.  I have half a bottle left.  If I have to reorder I should do it now, so I can get it by the time the weather warms up



There is a site called Foxy Mango that carries it and a bunch of other haircare lines.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2013)

The Only Thing I haven't done (yet), is Un-Subscribe from her emails.

I personally get a kick out of seeing the Sales Pop Up every Friday (without Fail) knowing it's strictly Buyer Beware.

I moved on from ST'icals a long time ago.  

Don't need that particular hassle in my life right now.

Life's too short for alladat.

I feel really bad for all the Folks that love the products, but can't get her to ack right.

#noregrets


----------



## natura87 (Nov 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Only Thing I haven't done (yet), is Un-Subscribe from her emails.
> 
> I personally get a kick out of seeing the Sales Pop Up every Friday (without Fail) knowing it's strictly Buyer Beware.
> 
> ...





*sings "When Doves Cry"*


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 23, 2013)

Wish that I'd read this thread before I placed my order last night. I did not know her service was so bad. Bad word of mouth can kill a small business.


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 23, 2013)

I wonder who she is listening to because I doubt one person can think up so many ways to screw up her business on her own.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Only Thing I haven't done (yet), is Un-Subscribe from her emails.
> 
> I personally get a kick out of seeing the Sales Pop Up every Friday (without Fail) knowing it's strictly Buyer Beware.
> 
> ...



I accidentally unsubscribed when a link in her email was linked wrong. It unsubbed me instead of taking me to find out about e new product. I figured it was a sign.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 23, 2013)

Well over in PA... Ppl in Philadelphia are robbing post office workers for mail.. So maybe they might have an excuse for not receiving their shipment.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 23, 2013)

One positive outcome is that I emailed her letting her know that I forgot the free ship coupon code this morning and she refunded me that cost already. I'll update this thread when I get the products.


----------



## toaster (Nov 23, 2013)

Post Office still has not received my package. She has until Tuesday before I file a PayPal dispute. I have many options as to where I spend my money and she won't be seeing a cent of it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2013)

@toaster

Ms. Lady, do what you need to do. I don't blame you.  

I bet it suddenly 'Ships' once that Dispute if Filed.

 Hopefully, either way PayPal refunds your Cash.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Nov 23, 2013)

I've been tempted to order some knot sauce, but after reading all these stories, and my own issues I had regarding shipping with her I think I'll pass.


----------



## toaster (Nov 25, 2013)

Just wanted to update that my order shipped on Saturday (6 days after I received an electronic shipping notice) and is out for delivery today. I will use the products and give my honest impressions but I won't be reordering. Unless the products make my hair grow 4 inches a month this experience was a little too much for me.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 25, 2013)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I ordered on 11/2 and got my tracking notice on 11/17. As of 11/22 no tracking info is available.



I received my package on 11/25.  

Everything smells good.  The vendor taped the hell out of the tops so nothing spilled   I'll review the products as I use them.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 25, 2013)

I actually like the knot sauce!  It smells gr8 too.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## myronnie (Nov 28, 2013)

Has anyone tried the knot butter yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

myronnie

Beweave it or not, I have x2 Jars sitting in a Cart.  I probably won't get it though.

But I do have it sitting out there. (For now)


----------



## myronnie (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks IDareT..I might end up picking some up because I still need detanglimg help...you see that knot box she has for BF? I'm tempted but I keep envisioning spilled products and slow slow shipping..
The butta doesn't have any gel too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

@myronnie

That was the only item I looked at. Not really interested in any of her products. 

 I guess that 40% off sounded tempting.

I may also pick up some KBN. What about you? 30% + $3.00 shipping.


----------



## myronnie (Nov 28, 2013)

The 40% off is tempting but the shipping totally takes off the discount  It would be cheaper just to purchase the 8oz sizes now and do the free ship coupon! Plus, I'm still really paranoid about what might happen during black friday with her 
I have no idea what I want (well I wanted some Oyin hair dew and darcy's pumpkin but there are no good sales with those ) Sage isn't looking that promising either (because they arenot really stocked). I've only purchased from kizuri and claudie!!

I might go back to Kizuri but I wanted to ask you how were her leaveins for detangling purposes?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

myronnie  Kizuri's L-I's are nice.  I was using them for Moisture.  All of the ones I used have been very good.  The Passion Fruit or Palm one is the only one I haven't used yet.

I know I'm not getting any ST'icals (too dramaful)  I'll wait until I see reviews here on the Knot Butter.

You should try Hattache.  They have 30% & Free Shipping over $65. Starts at Midnight.

I just did a small Claudie purchase too.


----------



## myronnie (Nov 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Argh, well I guess I won't go back to Kizuri then..my baby Hair Dew does me right for moisture 
I saw you didn't really like the Kizuri Cocoa Vanilla? What happened with that one?

Imma have to do a small prayer each day to ensure my Soultanicals gets here without any problems 

Hattache looks promising..if only they had Oyin!! WAH! All the sales are really good this year though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

myronnie

I don't want to Hijack this ST'icals Thread, but I thought the Kizuri Cocoa Vanilla is just fine.  It reminds me of SD's Mocha Silk (identical in fact).

It's good with me.


----------



## myronnie (Nov 28, 2013)

Man she set the prices back for the 8ounces!!! I guess she overheard


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2013)

I wanted to try the Knot Sauce and Marula Muru. I didn't want to order from the vendor, so I placed an order with Foxy Mango. They give you up to three free samples of your choice as well. I ordered Friday, my items were shipped a couple hours later and I will receive my products on Monday. They have a slight markup and not all the products, but it is better than waiting 2 months.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 30, 2013)

Soultanicals products + eco styler gel = flakes of white product snow cascading down your shoulders

After this mishap I washed and clarified my hair and tried again.

I used the Detangling Kink Drink to well...detangle.  This is the best smelling product of her entire line kind of marshmallow and cotton candy scent.   
It does a good job of detangling. It dries super quick.  Almost too quick to detangle 10 inches of hair. Slippery Elm is one of the primary ingredients and you can really feel it in the sticky/tacky way when the product dries. I'll use this until it's gone don't think I'll repurchase.  

Added some Curl Blaze which is a very light hold gel.  Too light for my thick type 4 hair.  If you have fine or type 3 hair this may you give you adequate hold.  It smells like an earthy herbal cough syrup, but it's not a lingering smell.  (I actually smelled a bottle of Robitussin to compare.) It looks and feels like mucus.  That said, I think it's a better detangler than the Kink Drink.  I was able to use a finger dab of product to comb through each section of my hair easily.   It also doesn't dry instantly.   This product would be great to use to take down braids or twists.  I don't know if I'll repurchase yet.  

I used the Double Dutch Hair Yum to seal.  If there is such a thing as white chocolate, caramel, whipped cream bubble gum with a hint of shea butter, then it would smell like this product. It is a butter that turns to oil when you rub it between your fingers.  It's not greasy which is a plus and my hair seemed to drink it at first contact.  It's also good on the body.  Probably wouldn't buy it again because I have plenty of items that do the same thing. 

I cornrowed my hair in the back and flat twisted the front of my hair because I needed something to leave out to blend with my Finger Comber wig.  When I unraveled the twists the next morning, they were shiny and defined.  Later in the day the area was frizzy which still blended with the wig but it definitely displayed that the gel doesn't have enough hold for me.


----------



## toaster (Dec 1, 2013)

My products arrived on Tuesday. I picked them up today. I don't like having a ton of product open at one time but I put my open products in the fridge and I will use the Soultanicals products (kinky kink drink, knot sauce, and marula muru) this week.


----------



## toaster (Dec 2, 2013)

My first impressions after using my Soultanicals products on damp hair after rinsing a DC:

Kink Drink: I sprayed it onto each section of my hair and promptly sneezed. My nose finds all of her smells overbearing and kind of gross, and I usually like strong, sweet smells. It makes me wonder if my batch may be a little off. Anyway, I sprayed a few pumps on damp hair and ran my hands down the length of my hair. Rough rough rough. And doesn't feel particularly moisturizing.

Knot Sauce: The smell is also overpowering and doesn't mix well with the kink drink. Didn't apply with any sort of slip and my hair felt... more dry.

Marula Muru: Is everyone else's super liquidy? I noticed this yesterday when I went to smell the product (again, yuck) but I didn't expect it to be flying around my bathroom as I applied. Went on rough and my hair felt super dry while still being damp, if that makes sense. I put this product in the fridge with hopes that it thickens up. If not, it should definitely be in a bottle. It's thinner than the Knot Sauce!

Overall: Yuck. I'll take down my hair tonight and maybe it will feel super moisturized and soft. If not, I'll try the products on dry hair and see if they do something better. I like for my products to provide instant moisture and slip on application. This may be a personal preference but I've found products that work the way I want, I just wanted to have a few more staples in rotation.

I really hope these smells don't linger. As I turn my head I get a whiff and it's not cute.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 2, 2013)

OMGosh! I was so disappointed in that Marula Mura I was anticipating a thicker creamy consistency...so not happy with it or the smell! It's not that moisturizing to me or as others have suggested. I really do like the knot sauce I purchased 2 bottles because my niece loves it she's only 10...this was my second purchased. I had only bought the knot sauce since there were raves over it. I also have the HerShea scrub and kink drink...haven't tried those yet.

I will say this when I purchased for some reason the price in my cart reflected the discount in addition I used the coupon code (there was a glitch) so she emailed me and didn't invoice me the difference...overall I like knot sauce and since that's about it so far I think I might try to purchase from Foxy Mango in the future...because her shipping is whack!...crazy long!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2013)

My marula is liquidy as well and I can't get with the smell either. I've been saying that since I got it and have not used it but once bc of that God awful smell. Plus its too runny for my liking! It didn't moisturize my hair at all. I will say it again I like the knot sauce better. 

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 2, 2013)

I only liked the afrotastic something. But I don't know if I really liked it or my hair was simply well balanced when I used it. 

The hersheys scrub has leaked in the box when I ordered it as did the replacement. It was okay.

Scalp scrub was nothing special. Nothing you can't make or buy elsewhere.

Kink drink hmmmmm, might be okay but her stuff turns stinky too quickly. I only used it a few times before the smell.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## myronnie (Dec 2, 2013)

Si I made another spritz with knot sauce..detangls ok..makes my hsor crunchy but curls were defined..but my curls are easy to define generally.


----------



## sparkle25 (Dec 2, 2013)

Does the knot sauce have some type of hold to it? Like is it more of a styler? I was eying it but I really am not interested in styles at all. I need to get my moisture right before I even think about styling. My Darcy's botanicals isn't really working for my hair anymore.


----------



## toaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Okay, finishing up my first impression reviews!

I took down my bun from this morning and my hair was soft. Very soft. I decided to moisturize my hair for the night, so I dampened it with the kink drink, and applied tiny amount of the knot sauce and marula muru. Instantly upon applying my hair felt rough and dry again. Looking at the ingredients on all three products I'm wondering if I have some sort of aversion to aloe juice and/or flaxseed gel? I'm happy my hair was soft tonight but I don't like the rough feeling of application. I have to be extra careful with my strands when the product has no slip so I don't have any mechanical breakage.

Putting the marula muru in the fridge just made it a cold liquid as opposed to a room temperature liquid.

I'm going to use these products twice a day for a week to see if I have any sort of reaction (positive or negative) towards them. 

Will use up. Will not repurchase. I'm a little disappointed because I wanted to LOVE these products, but everything is not for everybody.

I hope you all are loving your Soultanicals and I hope the shipping process gets better so many of you can repurchase!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 2, 2013)

Got my goodies from Foxy Mango. My Marula Muru is a cream...a light cream, not liquidy at all  It smells a little like bananas to me. I will probably try my products next wash or cowash day.


----------



## toaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Froreal3 I was just watching some videos and it seems like everyone else's Marula Muru is a cream! I'm kind of sad. Looking at the comments I did see some people say that their product was a liquid as well.

Hmph. Want to trade?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 2, 2013)

toaster said:


> Marula Muru: Is everyone else's super liquidy? I noticed this yesterday when I went to smell the product (again, yuck) but I didn't expect it to be flying around my bathroom as I applied.



So as I'm reading this, I go to open up my container of Marula Muru and as soon as it was open I got a splatter full right on my blouse.   

And it smells like rancid bananas. There's no banana in the ingredients though.

Was I supposed to put all this stuff in the refrigerator?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 3, 2013)

toaster said:


> Froreal3 I was just watching some videos and it seems like everyone else's Marula Muru is a cream! I'm kind of sad. Looking at the comments I did see some people say that their product was a liquid as well.
> 
> Hmph. Want to trade?



 We'll see how I like it.



Crackers Phinn said:


> So as I'm reading this, I go to open up my container of Marula Muru and as soon as it was open I got a *splatter full right on my blouse.   *
> 
> And it smells like rancid bananas. There's no banana in the ingredients though.
> 
> Was I supposed to put all this stuff in the refrigerator?



Seems like she has consistency issues.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Crackers Phinn said:


> So as I'm reading this, I go to open up my container of Marula Muru and as soon as it was open I got a splatter full right on my blouse.
> 
> And it smells like rancid bananas. There's no banana in the ingredients though.
> 
> Was I supposed to put all this stuff in the refrigerator?



I used this again earlier...I just can't with the smell! Its about to go 
down the garbage disposal! Goodness! I tried and really wanted to like it! I watched those reviews on YouTube it's like I have a whole nother product all together! ...Will enjoy the knotsauce! Oh she sent a sample of the Afrotastic or is Froratastic...lol anywho I like it on my 4 hair. Can't fool up with it though afraid to like her stuff. But I will consider Foxy Mango in the future!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 3, 2013)

She has PRESERVATION issues. The preservative that she uses doesn't preserve long. I have had bulging, stinky, UNOPENED containers after only a month sitting on my shelf, in Alaska. Where my bathroom was freezing cold. Like a refrigerator. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## natura87 (Dec 3, 2013)

toaster said:


> Froreal3 I was just watching some videos and it seems like everyone else's Marula Muru is a cream! I'm kind of sad. Looking at the comments I did see some people say that their product was a liquid as well.
> 
> Hmph. Want to trade?



Mine is somewhere between a liquid and a cream.  I just expect the variance becuase Curlypad/Ashkins Curls on YT said her Double Dutch Hair yum is a soft butter..LIES!! LIES I TELL YOU!!! I have a BRICK!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2013)

When I had the Marula like @natura87 it was a cross between a Liquid & a Crème.

Goopy and 'slightly' runny. (If that makes sense)


----------



## natura87 (Dec 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> When I had the Marula like @natura87 it was a cross between a Liquid & a Crème.
> 
> Goopy and 'slightly' runny. (If that makes sense)



I like my products like that.

I'm gonna use it, plus its cold in Korea so I dont think I have to worry about spoiling.


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2013)

Both of my Marula Mura,are creamy..Maybe they changed something..I don't know.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## toaster (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm going to use my products as well. I just don't feel like wasting money if they're not making my hair break off. I try to keep my unopened handmade products in the refrigerator but once opened I keep them in my bathroom. If the products can't last 4 weeks then I don't want it. 

This far it seems once the products dry my hair feels soft. Still don't like how they feel upon application. Oh well.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 3, 2013)

If I do continue to use the marula it will be to detangle my girls hair.. .maybe! I just can't get over the smell!!! And is it supposed to go in the fridge?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 3, 2013)

natura87 said:


> Mine is somewhere between a liquid and a cream.  I just expect the variance becuase Curlypad/Ashkins Curls on YT said her Double Dutch Hair yum is a soft butter..LIES!! LIES I TELL YOU!!! I have a BRICK!!



Now see my DDHY is very soft.   I imagine I could stick my finger all the way down to the bottom of the container with very little effort. 

I didn't plan on re-ordering but this seals it for me.  I don't like having to depend on luck to get a consistently made product.


----------



## toaster (Dec 3, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow 

I'm not sure if the product is supposed to be stored in the refrigerator. I would imagine that if you're going to use it up in about 6 weeks or so it shouldn't need to be kept cold. I'm not anti-preservative and need my opened products to last at least 2 months, so hopefully the Soultanicals products will last.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2013)

So I looked at mines today and it turned into a cream....so Im assuming the Texas heat liquefied the product and it had to set back up. Its also white which it wasn't when I first got it. I'm glad its seems fine now. Plus the smell isn't as horrible lol.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 5, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> So I looked at mines today and it turned into a cream....so Im assuming the Texas heat liquefied the product and it had to set back up. Its also white which it wasn't when I first got it. I'm glad its seems fine now. Plus the smell isn't as horrible lol.



I noticed that too well I had mine in the refrigerator. Before I tossed it I decided to wait and see what happens it is thicker...I still don't care for the scent but it's not as strong rancid banana stink as when I first received it. I will keep it give it a try...I guess! You know it's nice these vendors add fragrance but not every product need a fragrance. Especially one that smells like blackbrown bananas! Lol


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 5, 2013)

Dang yall got me scared to open my package hahaha...I received it yesterday and I ordered on 11/12..I ordered the Knot sauce and Afrotastic Curl Elastic...will try and use this weekend to see how I like them.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 5, 2013)

Don't be scurred!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok yall I just got done prepooing/detangling. I put in my usual "coconut plus whatever oil I have laying around, which happened to be EVOO." I said, "Lemme go try that Soultanicals Mango Dip since it is supposed to detangle...

O.M.G...that stuff DEEEtangles. Slip is amaaazing and it had my curls popping fro real.  It usually doesn't take long for me to detangle, but I was able to with more ease...probably only took 15-20 minutes...and it only took that long because I was being super gentle finger detangling the strand separating way. I'm mad I only got that little arse sample from Foxy Mango. I will purchase more when this local ATL retailer Healthy Hair Dimensions starts carrying Soultanicals at the end of the month. I can't wait now. Definite repurchase.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Used Knot Sauce and Marula Muru. Sealed both with EVCO/EVOO mix.

The Knot Sauce went on very smoothly and had a nice silky feel as it was going on. It made my hair feel silky and had good slip as I was applying. It sank right into my hair w/out leaving any white. I love that. Smells great of course. I will see how the moisture holds up through the day.

The Marula Muru didn't sink into my hair as it left a little white upon first application. I had to work it in there a little more. When I sealed, it didn't have any white. I like the consistency...fluffy and light. I don't think I will repurchased based only on the smell. I wish I would have gotten a full size Mango Dip and only a sample of the Marula Muru rather than the other way around.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 8, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Ok yall I just got done prepooing/detangling. I put in my usual "coconut plus whatever oil I have laying around, which happened to be EVOO." I said, "Lemme go try that Soultanicals Mango Dip since it is supposed to detangle...
> 
> O.M.G...that stuff DEEEtangles. Slip is amaaazing and it had my curls popping fro real.  It usually doesn't take long for me to detangle, but I was able to with more ease...probably only took 15-20 minutes...and it only took that long because I was being super gentle finger detangling the strand separating way. I'm mad I only got that little arse sample from Foxy Mango. I will purchase more when this local *ATL retailer Healthy Hair Dimensions starts carrying Soultanicals at the end of the month. I can't wait now. Definite repurchase.*




Really now? FroReal


----------



## natura87 (Dec 8, 2013)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Now see my DDHY is very soft.   I imagine I could stick my finger all the way down to the bottom of the container with very little effort.
> 
> I didn't plan on re-ordering but this seals it for me.  I don't like having to depend on luck to get a consistently made product.



Wow.

If I shot it against a wall it wouldnt break at all.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 8, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> [/B]
> 
> Really now? FroReal



NaturallyATLPCH Girl, yes.  Don't get me started.

https://www.facebook.com/MyHealthyHairDimensions

http://healthyhairdimensions.com/

We can get our goodies on the ground, despite having no more Sage. I only heard about them since this past summer. They are getting Soultanicals, Anita Grant etc. They already have Hairveda, CJ, Darcy's, Komaza etc.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 8, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> NaturallyATLPCH Girl, yes.  Don't get me started.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MyHealthyHairDimensions
> 
> ...



Oh yes...time to make a trip to Tucker...I saw they had Hairveda! I had heard about them a while ago but never made it out there.


----------



## Lita (Dec 8, 2013)

The Knot Butter is really good,you can use it as a Dc too..Smooths out the tangles..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 8, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Oh yes...time to make a trip to Tucker...I saw they had Hairveda! I had heard about them a while ago but never made it out there.



It's not far from me at all NaturallyATLPCH 

I've been there once before and picked up some Hairveda Whipped Cream Ends and Avosoya oil.  I also saw Sitrinillah. I don't think they have everything in each line, so I would call before hand if what it is isn't one of the popular items in a line. Maybe they can order what you want.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 8, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> NaturallyATLPCH Girl, yes.  Don't get me started.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MyHealthyHairDimensions
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting info! Nice to know! Hope their business thrive and remain stocked! Since there is no more (storefront Sage)...I travel sometimes (on assignment) to Alt area and visit family...But I'm glad to know about this location. I can do some damage and not wait til the next season to get products when I'm in the area!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 8, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> It's not far from me at all NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I've been there once before and picked up some Hairveda Whipped Cream Ends and Avosoya oil.  I also saw Sitrinillah. I don't think they have everything in each line, so I would call before hand if what it is isn't one of the popular items in a line. Maybe they can order what you want.



Okay, cool! Yeah, it would be a good 40 or 45 minute hike for me, but it's all good, I just want to go just to see what they have! Especially since Sage is closed, which was a TAD bit closer to me.

That's exciting to know they even had any Hairveda on the ground!

That's good to know about the Knot Butta Lita, I ordered some of that.


----------



## Lita (Dec 8, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH Please keep us posted with a review..Knot Butter..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 8, 2013)

I am liking the products I ordered so far. The Knot Sauce smells really good. I used it as a leave in for my roller set. I received a sample of the Knot Butter and it smells good too. I think that it will well with the LOC method so I might order a full size later down the line.


----------



## toaster (Dec 9, 2013)

Just received an e-ail from Soultanicals saying that those who purchased during Week 1 of the anniversary sale (like I did) received an extra liquidy batch of the Marula Muru because they made it in a large batch and it doesn't set when they do it this way. They provided us with a 50% off code if you purchased during that week. The code is only for the Marula Muru product, and expires in 4 days.

I appreciate that they're acknowledging that something was wrong with the product, but I won't be re-ordering.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 9, 2013)

toaster said:


> Just received an e-ail from Soultanicals saying that those who purchased during Week 1 of the anniversary sale (like I did) received an extra liquidy batch of the Marula Muru because they made it in a large batch and it doesn't set when they do it this way. They provided us with a 50% off code if you purchased during that week. The code is only for the Marula Muru product, and expires in 4 days.
> 
> I appreciate that they're acknowledging that something was wrong with the product, but I won't be re-ordering.



I appreciate that she did that.  That's nice.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 10, 2013)

But why not replace it free of charge?

Just figure out who ordered it and mail replacements out. 

That letter should have simply explained the issue and replacements would be sent. She should apologize and include a free sample,  and an individual discount code included with the marula.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 10, 2013)

I do appreciate the email but...
Why should you pay 50% +shipping when they failed to deliver a quality product in the first place.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 10, 2013)

Kindheart said:
			
		

> I do appreciate the email but...
> Why should you pay 50% +shipping when they failed to deliver a quality product in the first place.



She could just refund everyone for the marula and the shipping. 

When I buy a defective item I have the option to have it replaced or get a refund. 

She made an error and she should rectify the situation. To expect the innocent customers with the defective product to turn around and buy the non-defective product is ludicrous. Even with a discount. The customer didn't get what they paid for.

She wants her customers to pay twice for her mistake. Has she thought this out?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 10, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> She could just refund everyone for the marula and the shipping.
> 
> When I buy a defective item I have the option to have it replaced or get a refund.
> 
> ...



I agree. It clearly wasn't thought out. So the customer has to buy the item twice, pay shipping, then wait for her slow self to ship it out in three weeks?   Yeah, ok.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2013)

@HanaKuroi @Kindheart

I Agree. 

A couple summers ago Hairveda launched a DC'er (limited time/quanitites/introductory price) just for the Summer it was a Wheatgrass or Horsetail something DC'er.

When it arrived, several folks said theirs had 'Molded' due to Heat during the transport and whatever preservative had been used. 

Hairveda IMMEDIATELY issued everyone a refund, told them to discard the product and gave everyone 50% off their next purchase.

I told them mine was fine. I had like 7-9 Jars. When mine arrived, I stuck it in the Fridge. 

I didn't have Mold Spores or black flecks or whatever folks were complaining about (with pitchas).

But she also refunded me too. Even though I told her mine was fine. And gave me the 50% off too.


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 10, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @HanaKuroi @Kindheart
> 
> I Agree.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair wow! That's great customer service ! Impressive!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2013)

@Kindheart 

And like you & HanaK mentioned, it was only for the folks that _actually_ bought the DC'er.

To me, that email was "Random" because I haven't purchased from her in a minute.

 And didn't know what she was talmbout...


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 10, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> I do appreciate the email but...
> Why should you pay 50% +shipping when they failed to deliver a quality product in the first place.



I said the exact same thing! Nope not interested! She has BF orders plus this new batch of Murula...I read that email and deleted because ain't nobody got time for that!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 10, 2013)

If Soultanicals bought ingredients to make her product and her supplier sent her a defective ingredient would she expect a refund or a discount?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone that ordered during BF sale get their receive products/ get shipping notice?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 17, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> Anyone that ordered during BF sale get their receive products/ get shipping notice?



Not a peep.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 17, 2013)

Mine shipped but I ordered the night before during the anniversary sale.. I had to email her because she accidentally lumped my stuff with the bf orders. Oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

myronnie

Ronnie: What do you use from ST'icals?  I didn't know you used that line.


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 17, 2013)

toaster said:


> Just received an e-ail from Soultanicals saying that those who purchased during Week 1 of the anniversary sale (like I did) received an extra liquidy batch of the Marula Muru because they made it in a large batch and it doesn't set when they do it this way. They provided us with a 50% off code if you purchased during that week. The code is only for the Marula Muru product, and expires in 4 days.
> 
> I appreciate that they're acknowledging that something was wrong with the product, but I won't be re-ordering.



I received the same email and it all clicked, I bought the extra watery moisture guru and I thought that it was too loose to be in a jar.  It was my first time ordering so I thought it was supposed to be that way.  I also bought the knot sauce and the kink drink, wasn't really impressed but ill try it again just to be sure.  Why on earth would I buy it a

When you use the knot sauce as a detangler, are you washing it out or leaving it in? Maybe that's what I'm doing wrong..


----------



## toaster (Dec 17, 2013)

myfaithrising said:


> I received the same email and it all clicked, I bought the extra watery moisture guru and I thought that it was too loose to be in a jar.  It was my first time ordering so I thought it was supposed to be that way.  I also bought the knot sauce and the kink drink, wasn't really impressed but ill try it again just to be sure.  Why on earth would I buy it a  When you use the knot sauce as a detangler, are you washing it out or leaving it in? Maybe that's what I'm doing wrong..



myfaithrising 

When I used the knot sauce I used it as a leave in. After about a weeks worth of using only soultanicals products I noticed some breakage so I stopped using them immediately. I've been on my hair journey since 2008 and I've never had breakage, so I know the products don't work for me. 

My mom has been using them just fine, however, and she leaves the knot sauce in.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> myronnie
> 
> Ronnie: What do you use from ST'icals?  I didn't know you used that line.



IDareT'sHair
I was using the Knot Sauce to detangle so I ordered that and the knot butta. But my hair had been breaking with it..it was sticky and dry even when diluting it. So im selling it when I get it. My hair is extra sensitive.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 17, 2013)

toaster I agree! My hair normally doesn't break since I've found a lot of my staples. But it is sensitive to some product lines..don't know if it's the gel, pH, or what.. did you try the knot butta? I want to try it when it gets here but I'm scared my hairs gonna break.


----------



## toaster (Dec 17, 2013)

myronnie I haven't tried the Knot Butter! I ordered one of the Kink Drink sprays, the Knot Sauce, and the Marula Muru Moisture Butter. I think it might be the high aloe content in the products that caused my breakage but I wasn't about to try each product alone to figure out if one was making it worse than the other. Just not worth it when there are a ton of other products available that don't break my hair off.


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 18, 2013)

toaster said:


> @myfaithrising
> 
> When I used the knot sauce I used it as a leave in. After about a weeks worth of using only soultanicals products I noticed some breakage so I stopped using them immediately. I've been on my hair journey since 2008 and I've never had breakage, so I know the products don't work for me.
> 
> My mom has been using them just fine, however, and she leaves the knot sauce in.


 
toaster

Thanks for this!!  There are so may products that work well, I'm not sure if I want to force the issue with this.  My sister is always eyeing my stash, I think I'll probably just give it to her.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 21, 2013)

Got my products with a free shea milk. The knot butter seems really moisturizing and smells like cherry almond. The knot sauce is more creamy than my previous one but I will sell it. I'll use the knot butter next week before my date.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 29, 2013)

As promised..
So i used the knot butter when taking down my twists. It is a VERY THICK cream (it has water in it and emulsifier but a butter is the first ingredient). When using it by itself it made my hair really sticky and I hated it. When spritzing with water or some other spritz moisturizer, it was alright. It wasn't crazy awesome but it made my hair kind of soft. A good thing that it does is make your hair oily and soft so the individual strands don't tangle up with each other. The smell is yummy. However, I noticed that some of the oils were separating out and I had it at RT for a day.

The new knot sauce that I got was the BOMB. I slept on my fro last night and I was freaking out because all my hair was smooshed and it had started to dread. I applied the knot sauce and was able to detangle my nape in like 5 minutes!! It made my hair really soft also but I hada lot of stuff on my hair at that point (Claudie's mango, knot butta, and all of the products during the 2 weeks). I will continue using it from time to time but I am confused as to why my other knot sauce is so markedly different and if she reformulated it..


----------



## myronnie (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok so second use of the knot butter..I used it to seal my twists and it is extremely softening. I like it for that. There was no white residue or anything. It is not a detangler in my mind but a moisturizer. It's also not really a butter but more of a heavy cream kind of like qhemet..It's way expensive though (like 16 dollars for 8 ounces!!). I'm keeping an eye on Soultanicals this next year and sincerely hope she gets her stuff together..


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 31, 2013)

Any one else get tracking# and no movement?  I'm seriously considering filing a paypal dispute.  Label printed 12/20, site says should ship w/i 24-48 hrs.  Told yesterday it would be picked up yesterday, still no movement.  So mad I went against my better judgement and ordered.  I knew it would take awhile, but to print the label and not send it, that's ticking me off, major!


----------



## myronnie (Dec 31, 2013)

Golden75 yes I got a tracking number that didn't update for a week and it just showed up at my door..I was mad.


----------



## justNikki (Jan 1, 2014)

I am low key pissed that I waited so long to get my products from them (took 6 weeks) and I don't like the smell of either the knot sauce or the murula butter so I can't really give a review on how they perform.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 1, 2014)

She knows she has issues w ith slow shipping. She should have hired help or hired more help. 6 weeks is too long. ^^^^^

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 1, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> Any one else get tracking# and no movement?  I'm seriously considering filing a paypal dispute.  Label printed 12/20, site says should ship w/i 24-48 hrs.  Told yesterday it would be picked up yesterday, still no movement.  So mad I went against my better judgement and ordered.  I knew it would take awhile, but to print the label and not send it, that's ticking me off, major!



Yes, I did...and I filed a dispute. I had one order that was supposedly shipped on December 22, but hasn't moved.

My Cyber Monday order supposedly shipped yesterday. I am so done with this company I may not even USE anything. I may just sell it all.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 1, 2014)

I filed my dispute last night.  They responded quickly and said it was picked up yesterday.  I was told Monday it would be picked up Monday.  So may be I'll have my stuff this week.

ETA- So since I still did not see a USPS scan I called to ask what is procedure?  USPS stated if they picked up on 12/31, there would be a scan on it (of course when she tracked she only saw electronic info rec'd). She said even if there was a chance they did not scan at p/u which is rare, there would be a scan by now that they had it.  I added this info to my pp dispute, and asked to just be refunded, do not mail it today.

I would be fine if they were just honest with the shipping, but they are not.  There is just no reason to print a label 12 days ago and not send.  There was ample time to get it picked or bring to post office before, around, after the holidays.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 3, 2014)

So Soultanicals decided to send my package out yesterday, after escalation to claim and after I told them not to, just refund.  It should be delivered tomorrow.  Haven't decided if I will keep, sell, or use.  They royally ticked me off.  Needless to say, this is my last Soultanicals purchase.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 4, 2014)

Finally got my order today.  I really can't believe they held on for so long.  I think they took off for the holidays and said screw mailing ish! My packing slip was printed 12/18, and mailed 1/3   I'll keep it, but never again!

So far I do like the knot butta and knot dressing, which is marketed for use as an oil rinse or sealant.  I used it as a sealant.  

They make some nice products.  It's a shame their shipping practice will cause them to lose some customers.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 4, 2014)

I may need to change my opinion on the knot butta.  It went on nice and hair felt nice, but after an hour hair felt dry.  I need to check to see how this should be used.  I only have a 4oz jar, and there's no usage info.

ETA:  checked site & its a sealant. So i'll try it that way.


----------



## Aisha89 (Jan 5, 2014)

Today I took the toaster oven I bought Black Friday out of the box and set it up. I thought to myself that it took me so long to do it that I should work for Soultanicals

lol #thinkabouthairtoomuch


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 6, 2014)

So Knot butta still sucked, even when used as instructed and sucked any moisture I had out my hair. I left a review on their site, but it's pending review.  I wonder if they will even post it.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 6, 2014)

Golden75 
She will most likely not post it. I did a review on that murumuru cream although it wasn't all that negative guess she didn't like what I said because it never made it to CYBER world. Now I reviewed the knot sauce (I like it) guess it was good enough for her fan base to see  

Soultanicals is SO 2013!


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Jan 6, 2014)

I escalated my dispute last night.  I am done playing with this woman.  There has been no movement on the tracking order she sent on December 22.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 6, 2014)

Fab_Nikki said:


> I escalated my dispute last night. I am done playing with this woman. There has been no movement on the tracking order she sent on December 22.


 
She'll probably send it now.  The day after I escalated, it finally moved.  Soultanicals is whackalicious.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Jan 6, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> She'll probably send it now.  The day after I escalated, it finally moved. * Soultanicals is whackalicious.*



Golden75 True dat LOL I'm not foolin' with them fools anymore.  She might get me to make my first YT video.  Makin' me fight the air and ish.


----------



## myronnie (Jan 6, 2014)

Hibiscus30 said:


> Golden75
> She will most likely not post it. I did a review on that murumuru cream although it wasn't all that negative guess she didn't like what I said because it never made it to CYBER world. Now I reviewed the knot sauce (I like it) guess it was good enough for her fan base to see
> 
> Soultanicals is SO 2013!



Wait so she only publishes good reviews? Rachet. Done with Soultanicals completely. Knot butter sucks for my skin..such a weird feeling when I apply it. Will keep using knot sauce until it's gone and not looking back. I think it's so important to stick with staples because deviating can cause set backs. 
I saw a video on youtube that there was inconsistency with theango


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 12, 2014)

Does anyone else find that the knot sauce has a slight hold to it?


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 12, 2014)

myronnie said:


> Wait so she only publishes good reviews? Rachet. Done with Soultanicals completely. Knot butter sucks for my skin..such a weird feeling when I apply it. Will keep using knot sauce until it's gone and not looking back. I think it's so important to stick with staples because deviating can cause set backs.
> I saw a video on youtube that there was inconsistency with theango


 
myronnie - They actually posted my review. I was


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 12, 2014)

hahahaha another dissatisfied customer!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuKgZLxrKe8


----------



## myronnie (Jan 12, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> myronnie - They actually posted my review. I was



She didn't post mine..I saw yours and was surprised!!


----------



## athenat (Jan 12, 2014)

I finally received my order from Cyber Monday on 1/6 and that's after escalating the issue via paypal. I have so far used the Knot Butter, the Knot sauce, the Marula Muru, the creamy fluffy and the Mane thick, that's after DC with one of Deep Conditioners. I can honestly say that her products are very nice and so far have I don't have any ill remarks about them. Even the butter that most complained about the smell wasn't too bad. But her customer service which is mainly shipping practice left a very bad taste in my mouth. I will use up whatever I have but unfortunately I will never order from her again. There are WAY TOO MANY products out there for shipping issues to be over looked by a company and apparently this is an ongoing issue with her.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 12, 2014)

myronnie said:


> She didn't post mine..I saw yours and was surprised!!



I guess she read this thread.


----------



## Lymegreen (Mar 16, 2014)

aw man... I had the knot sauce and one of the hair drinks in my cart!   But.... before I went all the way came in here to get a review. 

I love you guys.  I'm going to hold off on purchasing.  The ingredients look divine but I'll pass.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Mar 16, 2014)

I placed an order during their V-Day sale I received my products two weeks later. I haven't really used most of 'em b/c I don't wash my hair that much anymore. But I love the Mane thick 7-day styler. When they have another sale I am ordering more and I want to try their glycerin spray b/c my hair loves glycerin.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Ladies, are there any recent reviews for this line? 

I was interested in the Double Dutch Hair Yum, Knot Sauce and Can't Believe it's Not Butta. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## leigh.hill (Jul 20, 2014)

I ordered the sample pack. Didn't do anything for my hair. Free to a good home. PM me.


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jul 20, 2014)

PM sent! Thanks


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 21, 2014)

CeeLex33 said:


> Hi Ladies, are there any recent reviews for this line?
> 
> I was interested in the Double Dutch Hair Yum, Knot Sauce and Can't Believe it's Not Butta.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Wish you would have told me, I just gave away a slew of Soultanical products that I wasnt using since I'm protective styling

 I can bring some samples in for you next week , I think I have some Knot Sauce and Marula CeeLex33


----------



## CeeLex33 (Jul 22, 2014)

shawnyblazes

Yes that would be great! Thanks so much!!!  




shawnyblazes said:


> Wish you would have told me, I just gave away a slew of Soultanical products that I wasnt using since I'm protective styling
> 
> I can bring some samples in for you next week , I think I have some Knot Sauce and Marula @CeeLex33


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Aug 7, 2014)

Had anyone tried both the Curl Blaze and the Afro-gelato gels? I'm interested in purchasing a gel and I'm wondering how they compare.

If you have only tried one of them, let me know what you think anyway...thanks


----------



## mssoconfused (Nov 30, 2014)

Has anyone ordered since Ayo changed buildings to improve shipping?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2014)

mssoconfused Yes, I have. I placed an order on Nov. 9th. Received shipping notice on Nov. 21st. Packaged arrived on Nov. 22nd by Priority Mail 1 day.


----------



## mssoconfused (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll be trying her new " Knot" products when I come out of my protective style on the 6th.
her custard and the new conditioner.

Kinda wish i had some knot sauce...hmm, maybe I have a tad bit somewhere in there. If not, I'll just use silky Tress Milk as a leave in.


----------



## froingforward (Jan 2, 2015)

Fortunately I can find Soultanicals products on the ground not too far from my home.  I have the Fluffalicious Curl Nutricious and the Loc N Roll.  Both are HGs for me. I just wish the Fluffalicious came unscented or in another scent.  All my leave ins and butters right now are too sweet smelling, like cake batter or creme brulee.  I next plan on trying the Knot Butta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2015)

I finally pulled out one of the Kink Drinks (Sorrel) It's very nice. 

The only ST'icals I still have left in my Stash are x2 "Kink Drinks". 

Sorrel and Wrappers Delight.

The rest of my stash was either sold or swapped (no reason).

But it's highly unlikely I'll ever order directly from the seller.

Should I ever feel the 'urge' to purchase ST'icals, it will definitely be through a 3rd party seller.

Even though their Sales are Great (30,40,50%) It's just not worth the stress level, for me, dealing directly with them.


----------



## tanjola (Jan 2, 2015)

I have to say the murula moisture guru coupled with the curl blaze works extremely well for me. My curl blaze is watery but works well. I notified the seller and she shipped me out a replacement bottle in 2 days!!! My fear is what kinda package are the shipping it in. I pray not that envelope again......


----------



## mssoconfused (May 3, 2015)

tanjola said:


> I have to say the murula moisture guru coupled with the curl blaze works extremely well for me. My curl blaze is watery but works well. I notified the seller and she shipped me out a replacement bottle in 2 days!!! My fear is what kinda package are the shipping it in. I pray not that envelope again......


I'm just trying the Curl Glaze and WOW! Its amazing!


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2015)

Everyone needs Fluffalicious and Plaitinum Roots Oil in their life.


----------



## AgeinATL (May 3, 2015)

tiffers said:


> Everyone needs Fluffalicious and Plaitinum Roots Oil in their life.



@tiffers-I cannot wait to get my goodies...should be sometime this year 

And this ponytail situation in your signature! LOVELY!


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> @tiffers-I cannot wait to get my goodies...should be sometime this year
> 
> And this ponytail situation in your signature! LOVELY!


Thanks, girly. 

Yeah, that Soultanicals order will be a nice Christmas present for yourself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2015)

I'm 'thankful' I was able to pick up some Knot Berry Sauce off the Exchange Forum.

Other than getting it from the Exchange Forum, Hattache or Pampered & Twisted, I am doubtful if I'll ever purchase directly from ST'icals ever again. 

Ever.  Did I say Ever?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 3, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm 'thankful' I was able to pick up some Knot Berry Sauce off the Exchange Forum.
> 
> Other than getting it from the Exchange Forum, Hattache or Pampered & Twisted, I am doubtful if I'll ever purchase directly from ST'icals ever again.
> 
> Ever.  Did I say Ever?



Who did you get that Berry Knot Sauce from @IDareT'sHair ? 

I picked up some Hair Sorrel Kink drink at the Hair Show. I forgot how good this stuff was, should've picked up some more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH 

A Fellow PJ and Pusha' Friend 

One of My Ultimate Partners in Product Haulin' Crime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH
I have that Sorrel (and it is quite nice indeed) and the Wrappers Delight Kink Drink or whatever it's called?


----------



## AgeinATL (May 3, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Who did you get that Berry Knot Sauce from @IDareT'sHair ?
> 
> I picked up some *Hair Sorrel Kink drink* at the Hair Show. I forgot how good this stuff was, should've picked up some more.



@NaturallyATLPCH
Girl, I would have bought ALL they had! I LOVE that stuff. I plan to stock up during BF.


----------



## AgeinATL (May 3, 2015)

tiffers said:


> Thanks, girly.
> 
> Yeah, that Soultanicals order will be a nice Christmas present for yourself.



@tiffers-LOL...hopefully it will be THIS Christmas...sigh


----------



## mssoconfused (May 4, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm 'thankful' I was able to pick up some Knot Berry Sauce off the Exchange Forum.
> 
> Other than getting it from the Exchange Forum, Hattache or Pampered & Twisted, I am doubtful if I'll ever purchase directly from ST'icals ever again.
> 
> Ever.  Did I say Ever?



Yeah I order exclusively from Hattache. Great service and shipping. I love Soultanicals but can't order from them directly. The service is too all over the place.


----------



## naturalyogini (Jun 12, 2015)

I used the Molasses Deep conditioner and the Ayurvedic shampoo bar today.  Firstly, I love the smell of the shampoo bar.  Smells like sandalwood.  Bars don't do well on my hair, but, it was just ok.  And I know it takes awhile for hair to adjust to shampoo bars.  My scalp did itch a bit.  I think it was either the herbs or the fragrance.  The conditioner has very nice slip.  I sat under a heating cap for 30 minutes and then left it in while I watched Y&R.  When I rinsed it out my hair was moisturized, but not soft.  She gave me a sample of the Knot Sauce.  Did nothing for my hair.  Actually made my hair feel hard so I spritzed with ACV/water.  Switched to Claudies Khave leave-in with glycerin added. Twisted with Claudie's Quinoa moisturizing cream.  Hair dried sort of crunchy, so I smoothed on some Hairveda Izzy Busy hair cream (original formula).  Hair is soft and fluffy.  My scalp is still itchy.  Overall, I like the conditioner, BUT , I need to follow with a pH adjuster.  My high porosity hair is such a brat. BTW the conditioner has nice sweet smell. Not overpowering.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 12, 2015)

Thinking about getting a gallon of Knot Sauce so I can detangle my washngos easier this summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Thinking about getting a gallon of Knot Sauce so I can detangle my washngos easier this summer*.


@shawnyblazes 
You and @Brownie518 and ya'lls Gallons of KS!


----------



## nyeredzi (Jun 13, 2015)

I love their Kiddietanicals shampoo.  But be warned, it is not tear-free! I bought it for my toddler.  The texture of the hair is so nice after use.  I like it for myself too (but not when you need to remove build-up; it's too weak), but some of it got in my eyes and it burns! It burns worse than my regular shampoo.  I'm kind of mad this is sold as tear-free for children.  So I'll keep using Aveeno or TJ's NS for the child and keep this one for just myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2015)

I wish I would have remembered to get: Some sort of "Dip"

I looked for "Berry" but it might just be a  Seasonal thing.

I only saw Mango and Pineapple.

Pulled out both Kink Drinks and hope to finish them both by the end of Summer.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 13, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wish I would have remembered to get: Some sort of "Dip"
> 
> I looked for "Berry" but it might just be a  Seasonal thing.
> 
> ...



Yup, she does flavors of the Knot Sauce. Currently flavors are the ones you listed.  I have that Berry one as well and nom nom nom!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2015)

@shawnyblazes

I'm trying my very best, not to go in hard on ST'icals again, like I did when they 1st Launched. 

I'm still a little 'bruised'.

#babysteps


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2015)

@shawnyblazes 
I got the Boss Gloss on a swap with another poster.  I keep forgetting I have that one. 

It looks like a Serum?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 13, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I got the Boss Gloss on a swap with another poster.  I keep forgetting I have that one.
> 
> It looks like a Serum?


Which is why I haven't touched mine.  I have no need for serums or thin oils.   I keep staring at it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Which is why I haven't touched mine.  I have no need for serums or thin oils.   I keep staring at it.*


@shawnyblazes
Well, at least you're staring at it. 

I keep forgetting I even have it.

I'm sure it's very nice & smells good.  (haven't even smelled it). 

I'm an oil-head so I know I'll find a way to use it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 19, 2015)

Using the molasses as a prepoo.  Molasses is the 9th ingredient.  The product is smooth,creamy and dense enough that the jar should last me at least 6 uses.  I'm currently prepoon on dry hair so I probably used more than if my hair was wet.  

I added more blackstrap molasses on top due to how far down the molasses is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2015)

@shawnyblazes
Interesting.  Well, I'm always looking for Pre-Poos.   But still a bit disappointed.

I will wait for your further review (on wet hair as a DC'er) if you decide to try it that way.

OT:  A Label was created at least 4 days ago.....but no movement.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 20, 2015)

I have nothing to add...but the last message was 666 and I'm funny that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2015)

@IronButterfly 
Ewww Me Too Gurl!


----------



## mssoconfused (Jun 20, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Using the molasses as a prepoo.  Molasses is the 9th ingredient.  The product is smooth,creamy and dense enough that the jar should last me at least 6 uses.  I'm currently prepoon on dry hair so I probably used more than if my hair was wet.
> 
> I added more blackstrap molasses on top due to how far down the molasses is.


How do you like the product? I thought about ordering it during their sale this weekend.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 21, 2015)

mssoconfused said:


> How do you like the product? I thought about ordering it during their sale this weekend.


It worked great.  After rinsing my hair was soft and supple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2015)

@shawnyblazes
Do you think you'll try the Molasses DC'er w/o adding additional Molasses to it to see how it performs on its own?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Do you think you'll try the Molasses DC'er w/o adding additional Molasses to it so see how it performs on its own?



No, because molasses is so far down the list.  I can tell you though it seems to be a highly conditioning product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2015)

@shawnyblazes 
Nice Review. 

Thank you.

Will you use it other than a Pre-Poo?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Nice Review.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Definitely, its really creamy. If it wasnt summer I would bust out my steamer,


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Definitely, its really creamy.* If it wasnt summer I would bust out my steamer,



@shawnyblazes 
Good to know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2015)

I received an email saying Package #2 would ship within the next 24-48 hours, several days ago but I haven't received anything else since.

ETA: I just looked & my package has some movement.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 28, 2015)

I think I'm going to purchase the VIP Ultimate Soul Membership...the perks look really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2015)

And I still want at least x2 of those Conditioner Creme Rinses.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 28, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I think I'm going to purchase the VIP Ultimate Soul Membership...the perks look really good.



I was considering it also. If the membership guaranteed faster shipping, I'd be ALL over it!


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 28, 2015)

Still waiting on #3, now I want 2  conditioner cream  rinses too, thanks @IDareT'sHair !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2015)

@blackviolet 
Sorry Girlie! That stuff is good!

My 2nd package should be here tomorrow. 

Curious to see what type of Fan Friday they offer this week.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 28, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> I was considering it also. If the membership guaranteed faster shipping, I'd be ALL over it!



Hmmmm @AgeinATL , I'm going to take a gamble and say that it just might expedite shipping but she can't say it LOLOL!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I'm going to take a gamble and say that it just might expedite shipping but she can't say it LOLOL!!*



@NaturallyATLPCH

Yeah....I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2015)

Order #2 was placed 06/12.  Should be here tomorrow.  So roughly about 17 days.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 28, 2015)

We get free shipping all year. You better jump on it.


----------



## mssoconfused (Jun 28, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> We get free shipping all year. You better jump on it.


 Have you used your membership yet? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 28, 2015)

mssoconfused said:


> Have you used your membership yet? What are your thoughts?



I used my free credit for the molasses  when it came out .  I like the perks and will be using it year round.  You can double dip when sales happen.  You can't beat that.  I like a lot of her products so it's a win win for me. 

She's also coming out with a baby line.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 29, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And I still want at least x2 of those Conditioner Creme Rinses.


I've been all over the site, what creme rinses?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 29, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> We get free shipping all year. You better jump on it.


I did. Bought it today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2015)

@shawnyblazes

http://www.soultanicals.com/curl-supreme-conditioning-dream/

You and @NaturallyATLPCH  Are talking me into getting one of those Memberships.

I'm tryna' hold out tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2015)

My: Molasses Reconstruct (2nd one) and Curl Elastic are "Out For Delivery"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 29, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> http://www.soultanicals.com/curl-supreme-conditioning-dream/
> 
> ...


Oh.  I didn't care for it much.   I did a giveaway and gave one away.  It was....okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2015)

@shawnyblazes 
It worked Great for Me as a Finishing/Final Rinse.

What is this news I hear about her going on Maternity Leave?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 29, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> It worked Great for Me as a Finishing/Final Rinse.
> 
> What is this news I hear about her going on Maternity Leave?


Yup, she's due in a few months if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2015)

@shawnyblazes

I guess I better get what I want before she shuts down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2015)

Waiting on: 
x2 Conditioning Cremes (R/O) from the last sale.

I've decided I want either Flufficious or Marula Muru.  I've had them both before.

Hopefully, I'll catch a good Fan Friday or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2015)

Took my time the other day and really perused the site. 

I saw a lot of products I hadn't even paid any attention to. 

Of course, the cute, catchy names always pull you in further to take a closer look.

Want to see if there are any good deals this Fan Friday.

I've been sucked back into the ST'icals Vortex @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 13, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Took my time the other day and really perused the site.
> 
> I saw a lot of products I hadn't even paid any attention to.
> 
> ...



Aren't the names cute?? @IDareT'sHair 
We are in this together!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH 
I can't wait until you get your x4 Orders Ms. VIP


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 13, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I can't wait until you get your x4 Orders Ms. VIP



I got the first order of the Bubbalicious Lemonade Knot Sauce. It smells amazing. Waiting on the other 3 lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I got the first order of the Bubbalicious Lemonade Knot Sauce. It smells amazing*. Waiting on the other 3 lol...



@NaturallyATLPCH 
This was one of the ones I didn't even know existed.


----------



## mssoconfused (Jul 14, 2015)

Ayo is going on maternity leave?

Also, I tried the Molasses DC a couple of times....both alone and w/ added henna. I liked it a lot. I don't think I would buy it again only b/c I get great results with henna + coconut milk and its cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2015)

mssoconfused said:


> *Also, I tried the Molasses DC a couple of times....both alone and w/ added henna. I liked it a lot*. I don't think I would buy it again only b/c I get great results with henna + coconut milk and its cheaper.



@mssoconfused
I hope I like this! Nice Review.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 15, 2015)

I hate I clicked on this thread because I want to try this!! I just spent Wayyyy to much money on hair products but.....I really want it  . I've already put the knot sauce and curly silk tress milk in my cart  but I want to add the Knappylicious Kink Drink (for roller setting), the knot ade bubblelicious lemonade, and the curl supreme conditioning creme! 

OK it is late (or early...however you want to look at it). I'm going to walk away (read go to bed) and come back later today!! In the meantime if anyone wants to help talk me out of this I'm open (looking for any excuse to keep my money in my pockets!!)


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 15, 2015)

Lisa said:


> I hate I clicked on this thread because I want to try this!! I just spent Wayyyy to much money on hair products but.....I really want it  . I've already put the knot sauce and curly silk tress milk in my cart  but I want to add the Knappylicious Kink Drink (for roller setting), the knot ade bubblelicious lemonade, and the curl supreme conditioning creme!
> 
> OK it is late (or early...however you want to look at it). I'm going to walk away (read go to bed) and come back later today!! In the meantime if anyone wants to help talk me out of this I'm open (looking for any excuse to keep my money in my pockets!!)



I ain't gonna talk you out of purchasing (sorry!)  but I would suggest waiting until this Friday to see what type of sale she has. If it is a good one, PULL. THE. TRIGGER!!


----------



## mssoconfused (Jul 15, 2015)

I wish she would put the salon sizes on sale. That's all I ever get now. Its so much cheaper and easier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2015)

I received a notice that my Order will ship in 24-48 hours.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 15, 2015)

mssoconfused said:


> I wish she would put the salon sizes on sale. That's all I ever get now. Its so much cheaper and easier.


if you are VIP member the  gallons should be discounted if im not mistaken, all year

ETA, I just signed into my account. They are discounted.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 17, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> I ain't gonna talk you out of purchasing (sorry!)  but I would suggest waiting until this Friday to see what type of sale she has. If it is a good one, PULL. THE. TRIGGER!!



So where do I find out about sales? I was hoping to see something on the site today but I don't (unless it is just for the VIP members).


----------



## mssoconfused (Jul 17, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> if you are VIP member the  gallons should be discounted if im not mistaken, all year
> 
> ETA, I just signed into my account. They are discounted.



I hadn't yet made a commitment to the VIP program b/c I can't commit to ordering from her site. The shipping is just sooooooooooooo sloooooooowwwwwww.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2015)

@Lisa
The Sales and "Freebie Fridays" are for everyone. 

It's just that VIP members (which I currently am not) get a deeper discount and free stuff and specials.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 17, 2015)

Lisa said:


> So where do I find out about sales? I was hoping to see something on the site today but I don't (unless it is just for the VIP members).



I would sign up using their 'email signup' form. Then, you will be alerted for every sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH

Any more of your stuff come yet?

Wonder what the "Freebie Friday" gone be?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Any more of your stuff come yet?
> 
> Wonder what the "Freebie Friday" gone be?



Haven't gotten anything yet @IDareT'sHair . It hasn't quite been ten business days. Should be getting a notification next week sometime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2015)

Was a 'tad' disappointed because there wasn't a "Fan Freebie Friday"

Hmpf.  I got my nerve.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 25, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Was a 'tad' disappointed because there wasn't a "Fan Freebie Friday"
> 
> Hmpf.  I got my nerve.



I'm glad you said something I thought I was just missing it!


----------



## myronnie (Jul 25, 2015)

I noticed hattache carries all of Soultanical's limited edition goodies
They have the bubblicious knot ade, knot cocoa, marula melon etc


----------



## Beany (Jul 25, 2015)

Maybe she had the baby?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2015)

There was an e-mail that came out saying that there might be a Sale this Friday, since there wasn't a "Freebie Fan Friday" last Friday.

So, hopefully, it will good.  I need to think about 'what' I might get.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 29, 2015)

Did anyone shop yesterday? I got busy and it slipped my mind now almost everything I wanted has SOLD OUT!!! Don't miss the 35% off with the code  JULYXMAS35. Sale goes through Friday....but stuffs selling out fast!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2015)

@Lisa

I jumped in the game as soon as I saw folks posting what they bought!

Thanks to @flyygirlll2 and @rileypak


----------



## mssoconfused (Jul 29, 2015)

I got all the salon sizes I wanted!!


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 30, 2015)

Checked this morning and the entire site appears to be sold out! *tantrum*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2015)

Made another small purchase.  

Stash continues to grow.

My next purchase, will probably be Knot-Ade and something else? (Maybe Knot Butter)?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 2, 2015)

My Fourth of July sale items arrived on Friday. Not going to lie, it took about a month  but she gets a pass. I got:
Two Afrotastic DCs
One 16 Ounce Mango Dip (for cowashing)
One Molasses DC
One Afrogeleto Gel

I have a Marula Melon Muru and two Kink Drinks coming. I got shipping notifications for those and expect those in the next week.

I wanted to get a couple more things during the sale, but my stupid card had to be blocked. Oh well, I will hit her up Black Friday .


----------



## AgeinATL (Aug 3, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My Fourth of July sale items arrived on Friday. *Not going to lie, it took about a month*  but she gets a pass.
> 
> I have a Marula Melon Muru and two Kink Drinks coming. I got shipping notifications for those and expect those in the next week.
> 
> I wanted to get a couple more things during the sale, but my stupid card had to be blocked. *Oh well, I will hit her up Black Friday* .



I got excited when I saw an email stating that she supposedly has a plan to improve shipping...yeah, we will see.     If your 'improved shipping' is from 6 months to 5 1/2 months, that ain't no improvement. I want to see her go from a month to about 2 weeks max.

I have my BF list ready! She usually has epic BF sales, so I plan on stocking up. Been really loving the Marula Maru and I am interested in your thoughts on the Molasses DC. It has gotten pretty decent reviews.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 3, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> I got excited when I saw an email stating that she supposedly has a plan to improve shipping...yeah, we will see.     If your 'improved shipping' is from 6 months to 5 1/2 months, that ain't no improvement. I want to see her go from a month to about 2 weeks max.
> 
> I have my BF list ready! She usually has epic BF sales, so I plan on stocking up. Been really loving the Marula Maru and I am interested in your thoughts on the Molasses DC. It has gotten pretty decent reviews.



Interesting enough, my order that I placed on July 11 is scheduled to arrive today. Hmmmmm...
I'm excited about the Afrotastic Curl Elastic DC. That's going to be my September DC.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 3, 2015)

Got my Marula Melon today. It smells so good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2015)

Can't wait to receive my Melon Marula Muru.

Will probably be one of the last of my Summer scents purchases.

Just waiting patiently in general for my items.

ETA: Still lovin' Curl Crème Conditioning Dream as a final R/O.


----------



## KinkyRN (Aug 6, 2015)

Well... this line was on my black Friday wish list but after reading this thread I changed my mind. It seems like the results are so inconsistent. And my favorite you tuber didn't give the line a good review.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 6, 2015)

I've been using the Knot Sauce and Kink Drink consistently for over a month. I really like this stuff, it's great on wet hair, damp hair, as a moisturizer, a leave in, styler, just a great product. While I'm not too crazy about the regular Knot Sauce smell, I would definitely purchase any limited edition scents.

Even though her shipping still takes a month, I am eager to try the other products from her in my stash.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 6, 2015)

My Wrapper's Delight and Haif Sorrell Kink Drinks arrived today. I really like the smell of the Wrapper's Delight, I will use it for my September Products Challenge.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 6, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> My Wrapper's Delight and Haif Sorrell Kink Drinks arrived today. I really like the smell of the Wrapper's Delight, I will use it for my September Products Challenge.



Did you order this during the sale last week? Or a few weeks prior?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 6, 2015)

Lisa said:


> Did you order this during the sale last week? Or a few weeks prior?


I ordered them when she had her Fan Friday sale about a month ago. It took a month to get my products lol...they were 50% off. I really should've ordered more, I am running through them since I refresh my hair often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2015)

I wish I woulda' gotten the Knot Fairy Bundle, but sadly I did not. 

I have x2 other orders on the way and didn't want to push it.

Great Deal for the VIPs tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2015)

Found a bottle of Knot Fair Berry in my Stash.

Still waiting on notification on my x2 orders.


----------



## rileypak (Aug 13, 2015)

How's her summertime packaging of products (particularly butters)? Just wondering if I should expect my Knot Kokoa & Marula-Melon  to be leaking messes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2015)

rileypak said:


> *How's her summertime packaging of products (particularly butters)?* *Just wondering if I should expect my Knot Kokoa & Marula-Melon  to be leaking messes.*



@rileypak
I hope not.  I have the Melon Marula coming too. 

I'm just wondering when we'll get our 'shipping notices'.


----------



## mssoconfused (Aug 15, 2015)

I haven't had any issues with my products and I've ordered butters as well as conditioners. She just packed them regularly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes

Have you both gotten all your orders?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes
> 
> Have you both gotten all your orders?



I haven't ordered anything recently.   Is your recent order extra delayed?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2015)

@shawnyblazes 
No....not 'too extra'. 

I was going to gauge my order(s) from the time you all had ordered.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes
> 
> Have you both gotten all your orders?



@IDareT'sHair,  I have received everything I ordered a while back. I ordered the Knot Berry bundle last week. I'm not expecting it until around Labor Day. I usually get my things in three to four weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I have received everything I ordered a while back. *I ordered the Knot Berry bundle last week. I'm not expecting it until around Labor Day.* I usually get my things in three to four weeks.



@NaturallyATLPCH 
This just cracked me up until I realized Labor Day is actually just around the corner.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 15, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> This just cracked me up until I realized Labor Day is actually just around the corner.



Girl this year is flying by!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Girl this year is flying by!*



@NaturallyATLPCH 
It really is. 
We'll be in 2016 before you know it.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 15, 2015)

So the orders we placed the last weekend in July should be coming around Labor Day???? How slow is this site?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2015)

@Lisa

I placed an order July 28th, still have not heard anything.  And another order on August 1st (no movement).  Hoping they will ship together, but not holding my breath.

Just to give you a general idea.  Hopefully, I will hear something soon.


----------



## ThickRoot (Aug 16, 2015)

Came in here to get reviews of products from this line and this thread is littered with shipping complaints. WOW, terrible makes me think twice. It must be really bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2015)

@ThickRoot 

Products are Great.  Sales are good.  Shipping time is still lacking.

Hattache is a faster option.


----------



## ThickRoot (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you @IDareT'sHair . I never heard of Hattache I'll check them out and take some time to really go through this thread. Thanks!


----------



## mssoconfused (Aug 16, 2015)

ThickRoot said:


> Came in here to get reviews of products from this line and this thread is littered with shipping complaints. WOW, terrible makes me think twice. It must be really bad.



You won't face the same issues from resellers such as Hattache.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 16, 2015)

@ThickRoot  you can also try Pampered and Twisted.  They carry ST as well and ship within a reasonable time. I have yet to recieve any shipping notification about my orders but can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2015)

I got a notice this a.m. that my order(s) will ship within the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 17, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair  I received my shipping notifications this morning too. Finally!


----------



## Tibbar (Aug 17, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a notice this a.m. that my order(s) will ship within the next 24-48 hours.


I did as well, for my July 29th order.  I agree that the shipping is slow. I try to stock up when she has good sales. That's pretty much the only time I'll buy because her regular prices are too high for me. I do love her hair products though! I have more than enough to get me through until Black Friday (when I'll stock up) I don't use her exclusively but she is one of my favorites.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2015)

@Tibbar 
It looks like we all will getting our stuff at the same time! 

I'm with you, there are things I like, but this is not a 'staple' or must-have for me.

I will continue to buy during deep discounts.


----------



## mssoconfused (Aug 17, 2015)

What do you all think of the VIP Memberships?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 17, 2015)

@mssoconfused I think it's good because of the savings and perks. I bought the Ultimate  VIP Membership  during the Xmas in July sale.  You get free shipping and 20% off  all year which can be combined with sales.

ETA- Even though her shipping time leaves much to be desired, she does have great sales. If I want anything right away I'll just go to Hattache at this point, but I like the bundle deals she  has though.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 18, 2015)

mssoconfused said:


> What do you all think of the VIP Memberships?



Excellent. I don't mind the wait time because the discounts are stackable. I have gotten items for up to 55% off. @mssoconfused


----------



## Tibbar (Aug 18, 2015)

An email I received says the VIP memberships are being offered until 8/21 then they won't be available again until  November.


----------



## Beachy (Aug 20, 2015)

Every time this thread pops up I have to read it, I am constantly checking the hits and misses for Soultanical reviews, I have made a mock cart at least 10 times and now this email .......(I give up) enough is enough let me head over to the website and get myself a VIP Membership.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2015)

My Soultanicals came today!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Soultanicals came today!




So did mine!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2015)

@Lisa

......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2015)

I picked up:
Another Curl Elastic
KnotAde Bubblicious

*Off the Exchange Forum.

I received from ST'icals this week:
x2 Curl Crème Conditioning Dream
x1 Molasses Silky Silk
x1 Watermelon Murula

The only thing I think I still want is: Hershea Kocoa Knot Butter (or whatever its called).

So, currently not sure if I'll participate in their BF Sale?

The deals are so good, I'm sure I'll be pulled in by all Ya'll STi'cal "Heads".


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine should be here this week, I got a shipping notification a few days ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH 
COOL! 

What do you having coming?


----------



## Harina (Aug 23, 2015)

I can't go through this entire thread. Is the Magical Molasses Deep Conditioner any good? I'm used to using Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle but I'm kinda over it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> COOL!
> 
> What do you having coming?


I got the Knot Berry bundle. 
Since August was mainly a Soultanicals month, October will probably be another one. September will be dedicated to Annabelle's.

You can tell I'm anticipating this September Products Challenge .


----------



## naturalyogini (Aug 23, 2015)

Harina said:


> I can't go through this entire thread. Is the Magical Molasses Deep Conditioner any good? I'm used to using Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle but I'm kinda over it.


It did nothing for my hair.  But I have very high porosity hair that is always dry.  I tried it twice and then threw it away.  But it may work for you.


----------



## Harina (Aug 23, 2015)

naturalyogini said:


> It did nothing for my hair.  But I have very high porosity hair that is always dry.  I tried it twice and then threw it away.  But it may work for you.



Probably not because my hair is also highly porous and dries easily. What do you use for a good deep conditioner?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 23, 2015)

So the Afrotastic Soul Elastic DC is a no go as a DC. I might try it as a cowash, but I don't have time to be finding uses for products that are not doing what they are intended to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH

Well, at least you gave it a fair try.

It worked fine for me as a Relaxed Head.  So, curious to see how it will work 12 months Post.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Well, at least you gave it a fair try.
> 
> It worked fine for me as a Relaxed Head.  So, curious to see how it will work 12 months Post.



It will probably work fine for you. I looked at the ingredients list and I noticed Avocado Oil. I think I need to stay away from stuff that has Avocado Oil in it because it tends to make my hair hard depending on the formulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH

I'll Steam with it. 

I already have x1 in my Stash and x1 on the way. 

I'll also use it with as a Pre-Rx if need be.


----------



## naturalyogini (Aug 24, 2015)

Harina said:


> Probably not because my hair is also highly porous and dries easily. What do you use for a good deep conditioner?


Miss Jessie's deep conditioners.  Aestelance Hair repair cream and mud mask. And suprisingly Claudies 2n1 protein conditioner, followed by MJ Sweet back condish and Claudie's daily moisturizer as a detangler worked very well for me this morning.  Glad I didn't throw all of my Claudie's in the garbage.


----------



## Harina (Aug 24, 2015)

naturalyogini said:


> Miss Jessie's deep conditioners.  Aestelance Hair repair cream and mud mask. And suprisingly Claudies 2n1 protein conditioner, followed by MJ Sweet back condish and Claudie's daily moisturizer as a detangler worked very well for me this morning.  Glad I didn't throw all of my Claudie's in the garbage.


Have you ever used any dcs from Shea Moisture?


----------



## naturalyogini (Aug 24, 2015)

Harina said:


> Have you ever used any dcs from Shea Moisture?


Shea Moisture conditioners do NOTHING for my hair. Now Phyto just came out with an Extreme line of shampoo, condish and leave-in at Sephora.  Asking hubby for these as a birthday present.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2015)

I'd like to get to my jar of Watermelon Marula while the weather is still warm. 

So, my plan is to pull this out in the next week or so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2015)

The Hershea Knot Butter is the only thing left I think I want (to try) from this line.

Hopefully, I will be able to pick it up before BF.

Right now, I've decided not to get the VIP, basically because there is nothing from this line currently that I consider a staple, a must-have or a Holy-Grail.

So, right now, it's not a necessity.  Although the 'perks' are Great! 

And I love hearing about all the 'deals' you Knot-Heads are getting..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2015)

For me to keep talmbout: _"Nothing's from this Line is a Staple, their shipping is whack, I won't be buyin' the VIP, there's only 1 more thing I wanna try..."_

I stay bumpin' this thread don't I?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2015)

Hmph.  Wonder what will be the Fan Friday Special??????....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2015)

Okay. Okay.
I do want: Fluffalicous (I've had it before) and Hershea Knot Butter. 

After that, I'm done.


----------



## Beachy (Aug 27, 2015)

This will be my first Fan Friday as a VIP!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2015)

Hmph.  So no Fan-Friday this Week! 

And when I'm in the "mood" to buy something.

Maybe next weekend for Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## Beachy (Aug 29, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmph.  So no Fan-Friday this Week!
> 
> And when I'm in the "mood" to buy something.
> 
> Maybe next weekend for Labor Day Weekend.



There was a Fan Friday.....it was a Back To You Natural Hair 101 kit.

I would have posted a pic but I haven't had any luck posting pics from the mobile version. sorry 

I actually just got an email that it is still available for pre order because it doesn't ship until 9/18/15. Let me know if you want me to post the contents of the kit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2015)

@Beachy

Nah...but thank you.  I want the Curl Nutricious and/or the Heshea Knot Butter.

I thought I always got an email from them when there was a "Fan Friday"?


----------



## Beachy (Aug 29, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beachy
> 
> Nah...but thank you.  I want the Curl Nutricious and/or the Heshea Knot Butter.
> 
> I thought I always got an email from them when there was a "Fan Friday"?



I got an email yesterday afternoon, later than than I expected but it came. The email said it was the last Fan Friday for the summer :boo: I guess I waited to late to join but I will be ready for their Black Friday Sale. I didnt bother ordering yesterday because it was all 4oz products and 4ozs doesn't do nothing for this head. Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2015)

@Beachy

There is a 15% Code = LOVEIT


----------



## Beachy (Aug 29, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beachy
> 
> There is a 15% Code = LOVEIT



Thanks! How long is that code good for and it works in conjunction with the VIP??? :fingers crossed:


----------



## drmuffin (Aug 29, 2015)

Haven't posted in this thread but I finally got my shipping notice yesterday morning. I ordered my Soultanicals a week ago. Now we play the waiting game...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2015)

@Beachy

I don't know?

I'm not a VIP (so I'm not sure if discount codes can be used in 'addition to').

All I know is LOVEIT and SOUL15 will get you 15%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2015)

drmuffin said:


> Haven't posted in this thread but *I finally got my shipping notice yesterday morning. I ordered my Soultanicals a week ago. Now we play the waiting game...*



@drmuffin

This is actually very good.

If you got a Ship Notice ALREADY, your package should be there within the next few days.

So, there should be very little wait time.


----------



## drmuffin (Aug 30, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @drmuffin
> 
> This is actually very good.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah  @IDareT'sHair  it's very good indeed! Hopefully I can get it in time for my next wash day next weekend. I ordered:
1. (1x) Marula Maru Moisture Guru 16 oz.
2. (1x) Fluffalicious Curl Nutricious 16 oz.
3. (1x) Knot Sauce 16 oz.
4. (1x) Can't Believe it's Knot Butta 16 oz.

Right now I'm steaming with the Afrolicous DC and it is HG status for me. When I'm done I'm gonna twist up with Knot Sauce and Knot Butta. Moisture for daaaaaaays. 

I have another basket ready to go but I'm gonna wait to see if Ayo has a good Labor Day Sale. If so, Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 30, 2015)

drmuffin said:


> Oh yeah  @IDareT'sHair  it's very good indeed! Hopefully I can get it in time for my next wash day next weekend. I ordered:
> 1. (1x) Marula Maru Moisture Guru 16 oz.
> 2. (1x) Fluffalicious Curl Nutricious 16 oz.
> 3. (1x) Knot Sauce 16 oz.
> ...



Everybody loves that DC and it was a no go for my hair. It made it dry. I am not protein sensitive either. I have a jar that I need to do something with.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 30, 2015)

Beachy said:


> Thanks! How long is that code good for and it works in conjunction with the VIP??? :fingers crossed:



@Beachy , you can use it. When you log in, the prices already reflect your discount, so you can put in discount codes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2015)

@drmuffin 

Very nice Review!


----------



## Beachy (Aug 30, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @Beachy , you can use it. When you log in, the prices already reflect your discount, so you can put in discount codes.



Thanks! Definitely gonna make myself a cart today.


----------



## drmuffin (Aug 30, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Everybody loves that DC and it was a no go for my hair. It made it dry. I am not protein sensitive either. I have a jar that I need to do something with.


 @NaturallyATLPCH Really? Well I absolutely love it. I wanted to get the 16 oz but it's sold out. I am eyeing that molasses DC though...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 30, 2015)

drmuffin said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH Really? Well I absolutely love it. I wanted to get the 16 oz but it's sold out. I am eyeing that molasses DC though...



Yes I wanted to love it! The slip is amazing. I even paired it with oil. I'm going to use it up as a prepoo and see how that works. I tried it with heat, body heat, but my hair felt meh upon rinsing and felt extremely dry as my styling sections were drying.

I have the Molasses in the fridge. I hope it works better for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2015)

I used the Afrotastic Curl Elastic when she 1st Launched and I liked it.

I did pick up a jar a while back and another one on the Exchange (recently), so this will be a revisit whenever I get around to trying it.

I was Relaxed and steaming with it and thought it was pretty good.

It will be interesting to see how it performs on 11 month post hair.


----------



## Beachy (Sep 2, 2015)

Any suggestions Ladies:
I logged into my account on Sundsy with the hopes of placing an order (using a coupon code  that was graciously shared with me) only to realize that my VIP discount is not being reflected in the prices of the products. I thought maybe I needed to place the item in my cart but that did nothing. I emailed the owner at their contact email but I have yet to get a reply.  I have heard about long shipping times which I can deal with (not happily but nevertheless) but what about customer service issues???  I really want to take advantage of what I have paid for, especially  if there is going to be a Labor Day Sale!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2015)

@Beachy

She took a 'while' to get back to me regarding something I emailed her about. 

I must admit, that caused me 'paused' but when she finally responded she fixed the situation.

It took me at least x2 emails before I got a response. j/s


----------



## Beachy (Sep 2, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beachy
> 
> She took a 'while' to get back to me regarding something I emailed her about.
> 
> ...


 I will email her again this evening. I guess I'm just spoiled by being able to call an 800 number and having a problem resolved quickly...in most situations.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 2, 2015)

Beachy said:


> Any suggestions Ladies:
> I logged into my account on Sundsy with the hopes of placing an order (using a coupon code  that was graciously shared with me) only to realize that my VIP discount is not being reflected in the prices of the products. I thought maybe I needed to place the item in my cart but that did nothing. I emailed the owner at their contact email but I have yet to get a reply.  I have heard about long shipping times which I can deal with (not happily but nevertheless) but what about customer service issues???  I really want to take advantage of what I have paid for, especially  if there is going to be a Labor Day Sale!!


 
If you have Facebook, message her on there. I get quicker responses when I do that @Beachy , the times I needed to.


----------



## Beachy (Sep 2, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> If you have Facebook, message her on there. I get quicker responses when I do that @Beachy , the times I needed to.



Thank You! Unfortunately I am actually 1 of those people that don't have a Facebook (professional reasons) but I will ask my daughter to message her on my behalf. Hopefully more attempts at contacting her will equal a quicker response.


----------



## Beachy (Sep 3, 2015)

I heard back from Ayo today and my VIP account is all ready to go!!! 

Thanks for your suggestions ladies!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2015)

My Afrotastic Curl Elastic came today and a bottle of KnotAde!  I'm all set.

Wonder if there will be a Labor Day Sale?  j/s


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 4, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Afrotastic Curl Elastic came today and a bottle of KnotAde!  I'm all set.
> 
> Wonder if there will be a Labor Day Sale?  j/s


I don't think there will another sale until Black Friday.
I love the Marula Melon Muru though. It is definitely a keeper! I want to order another jar but I will refrain lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH 
Thanks for the update Ms. VIP.Good to know.

I'll be ready BF for Heshea Knot Butter and maybe Flufficious?  Not sure if I'll get anything else. 

I haven't tried my Melon Muru yet.


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 5, 2015)

Knot Kokoa is amazing. The smell, the moisture. Just everything...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2015)

@Beamodel

You are the reason I want this!


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 5, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> You are the reason I want this!



It's weird. It's not a butter. It's more like a cream but it has butter tendencies if that makes sense. Either way, I love it and I think you will too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> *It's weird. It's not a butter. It's more like a cream but it has butter tendencies if that makes sense. Either way, I love it and I think you will too.*



@Beamodel

Yes, it makes 'perfect sense' in PJ Speak and I know I will. 

I think I will 'skip' Flufficious and just get x2 Jars of the Herhea Knot Butter Kokoa or a 16oz if it comes that way.


----------



## drmuffin (Sep 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Afrotastic Curl Elastic came today and a bottle of KnotAde!  I'm all set.
> 
> *Wonder if there will be a Labor Day Sale?  j/*s



There is: LD25 will get you 25% off

I was ready to hit that up, but all the stuff I wanted was sold out!

P.S. I got my first order!  Time to wash this rhassoul clay out and get started on my goodies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2015)

@drmuffin 
Me too!  I wanted that Hershea Knot Butta' but is was OOS.


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @drmuffin
> Me too!  I wanted that Hershea Knot Butta' but is was OOS.


 Get it from hattache


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2015)

Beamodel said:


> *Get it from hattache*



@Beamodel

It's OOS there too.  I looked at that yesterday.


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> It's OOS there too.  I looked at that yesterday.



Awe dang it... I don't think anywhere else sells it either


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2015)

I think for BF I will pick up:
x2 Hershea Knot Butter Kokoa and maybe x2 Curl Crème Conditioning Dream (if the Sale is good)


----------



## Beachy (Sep 8, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think for BF I will pick up:
> x2 Hershea Knot Butter Kokoa and maybe x2 Curl Crème Conditioning Dream (if the Sale is good)



I see I'm not the only one planning my Black Friday lists/strategies already. I go right from Labor Day to Black Friday!!!!


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 10, 2015)

For the ladies who bought a ST Membership: they said that you get a free birthday gift. How do you redeem it if they never asked for your birth date at sign up? My birthday just passed and I am curious as to how I get my free gift.


----------



## NJ11 (Sep 10, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> For the ladies who bought a ST Membership: they said that you get a free birthday gift. How do you redeem it if they never asked for your birth date at sign up? My birthday just passed and I am curious as to how I get my free gift.



I got an email after I purchased that welcomed me and asked for my birthday, what I want for my full size product and something else that I can't remember...maybe it was my address.


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 10, 2015)

NJ11 said:


> I got an email after I purchased that welcomed me and asked for my birthday, what I want for my full size product and something else that I can't remember...maybe it was my address.



Thanks!!! I never got that email. I will just shoot her a message.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2015)

Still haven't cracked open the Watermelon Marula but I will soon. 

I want to also try the Molasses Reconstruct soon too.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 13, 2015)

Okay so it turns out that the only thing my hair likes from this line is the Marula Muru and Mango Dip. The Knot Sauce is just meh. The Marula is LOVELY!!! Man I wish I could get past the banana smell to make it a staple. The Marula Melon is really moisturizing and very softening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2015)

@Beamodel
The Hershea Knot Butter is back in stock.....So....I picked up a Jar.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 17, 2015)

Grabbed some Fluffalicious Curl Nutricious and a sample of Afro Gel-lato during the flash sale today.
Enjoying the Marulu-Melon moisturizer too so far. Worked well with the Hair Sorrel spray.


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> The Hershea Knot Butter is back in stock.....So....I picked up a Jar.



When you get it, you must share your thoughts


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2015)

@Beamodel

Thank you Ms. Lady for your reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2015)

I should be using some of my Knot Sauce.  

The Fairy Berry, or the regular Knot Sauce or the Jazz Berry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2015)

My Kokoa Knot Butter is slated to ship within 24-48 hours.

@Beamodel


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 23, 2015)

I can't wait until you get it. Smell all that sweet chocolate and have soft moisturized hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2015)

I order a jar of Fluffaclious this weekend and it should ship tomorrow or Thursday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2015)

1st Day trying: Moroccan Silky Silk. 

Too soon to tell how I feel about it, but I have not been immediately "WOW'ed"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I order a jar of Fluffaclious this weekend and it should ship tomorrow or Thursday!*


My "Fluff" came today.



IDareT'sHair said:


> 1st Day trying: Moroccan Silky Silk.
> 
> *Too soon to tell how I feel about it, but I have not been immediately "WOW'ed"*



I definitely know this will not be a repurchase.  Unless someone tells me a better way to use it.

I cracked out my Watermelon Marula and love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH

I've had Mango Dip Detangling Slip before!  I really hope she brings back "Berry Dip" for the Holidays.


----------



## athenat (Oct 4, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> 1st Day trying: Moroccan Silky Silk.
> 
> Too soon to tell how I feel about it, but I have not been immediately "WOW'ed"


I personally don't like it....makes my hair stringy.


----------



## mssoconfused (Oct 4, 2015)

athenat said:


> I personally don't like it....makes my hair stringy.





IDareT'sHair said:


> My "Fluff" came today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How are you using it? I love it best on second or third day hair to "rehydrate" and usually use it to set a twist out.


----------



## athenat (Oct 4, 2015)

I use it for twisting on wash day...stopped using it a month ago... I have half a bottle left. I might leave it for bun up days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2015)

athenat said:


> *I personally don't like it....makes my hair stringy.*



@athenat 

It is a non-product.  #wasteofmoney


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2015)

mssoconfused said:


> How are you using it?* I love it best on second or third day hair to "rehydrate" and usually use it to set a twist out.*




@mssoconfused 
Which? Fluff or Moroccan?  Both on Dry Hair to Hydrate.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 4, 2015)

That Watermelon Murula is the bomb!! I love it too @IDareT'sHair !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH

It is very nice!


----------



## mssoconfused (Oct 4, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mssoconfused
> Which? Fluff or Moroccan?  Both on Dry Hair to Hydrate.


Moroccan. I haven't tried fluff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2015)

@mssoconfused

I'm using the Silky Silk on Dry Hair to Re-Hydrate. 

Not sure if I'm getting anything from it?

I'm using the Watermelon Marula (which I love) and I have several "Knot Sauces" *which I also love*

But right now I don't think the Silky Silk will be a repurchase.

There are other "Lotions" I like a whole lot better.  (APB's, PBN Murumuru, HTN's Growth Lotion, HV's Whipped Hydration, DB Transitioning Crème, ST'icals Knot Sauce etc....) Just to name a few.


----------



## mssoconfused (Oct 5, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mssoconfused
> 
> I'm using the Silky Silk on Dry Hair to Re-Hydrate.
> 
> ...


I wanted to try the watermelon marula!


----------



## mssoconfused (Oct 5, 2015)

I will say I love the Moroccan silk on my hair bc my hair is sooooo fine! It can't take much for fear of weighing it down too much and looking scalpy!


----------



## rileypak (Oct 5, 2015)

Another fan of the Marulu Melon here 
Nothing but soft, moisturized hair when I use it. Hoping I like the Fluffalicious just as much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2015)

mssoconfused said:


> *I will say I love the Moroccan silk on my hair bc my hair is sooooo fine!* It can't take much for fear of weighing it down too much and looking scalpy!


@mssoconfused
Really glad it works for you.  And you should try the Marula.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2015)

rileypak said:


> *Another fan of the Marulu Melon here*
> Nothing but soft, moisturized hair when I use it. *Hoping I like the Fluffalicious just as much.*



@rileypak

Good stuff. 

I've had Fluff before (when she 1st launched).  This jar looks completely different from when it first launched.  (more creamy).

When it 1st launch Fluff was like a whipped Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2015)

@shawnyblazes

Where have you been?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Where have you been?


In crochet braids plotting on what i'mma buy. 

I'm 6 months pregnant trying not to do my hair.  It's calling me though. I neeeeeed  some new products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2015)

@shawnyblazes

 BACK!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2015)

After recently trying a variety of products from this Line - the only items I think I will repurchase on a consistent basis will be:

Conditioning Curl Crème
Knot Sauce
Marula
Kink Drink(s)
*in that order*

Will pick up Mango Dip Detangling Slip (just to revisit it again to see if I need it in my Stash)

The Moroccan Silky will definitely not be a repurchase and I am honestly on the fence about some of the others.

Curl Elastic worked great for me (when she 1st Launched) will need to revisit it.

Fluffalicious is a different consistency than when she 1st launched, it's basically the same consistency as Marula Muru (and I don't need both of those).

Still haven't tried: Molasses Reconstruct and honestly don't hear very many reviews on this one at all.

Still haven't tried: Knot Kocoa (but it gets great reviews).

The Sales are G-R-E-A-T and Shipping has drastically improved, but I'm not overwhelmed with a lot of it and underwhelmed with some of it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 8, 2015)

@shawnyblazes Congrats


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 8, 2015)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> @shawnyblazes Congrats



Thank you.


----------



## Beachy (Oct 8, 2015)

I placed an order on Friday and received my products today.....not bad....not bad at all!!


----------



## SheWalks (Oct 9, 2015)

If you live in NYC they're now at Feel beauty supply stores. I've found them in brooklyn/queens


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2015)

Okay - when I first bought "Fluff" it was like a Whipped Butter Cream.  Very nice.

Now, it is a very loose, lotion type product.  Definite consistency change in this product from when it 1st launched.

Will also be scratching this one off my list.  (Great ingredients tho')


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 12, 2015)

I saw on Instagram that there will be a Knot Pumpkin Butta coming out like the Knot Cocoa

I may try it. But the only things I like from this line are the Marula Melon and Mango Dip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2015)

Using "Fluff"  Will use this up.

HQS's Greaseless Moisture packs a much better Moisture punch.

Great Ingredients though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Is saw on Instagram that there will be a *Knot Pumpkin Butta *coming out like the Knot Cocoa



@NaturallyATLPCH
Will get this in the spirit of Fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH

I see the Knot Pumpkin Butta will be on Sale 10/16 - 10/19.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2015)

Wonder if the Pumpkin Knot Butta' will be locked & loaded at midnight (so I can get in & out)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 16, 2015)

Sooooooo...I picked up a Knot Pumpkin, a Marula Melon, a Babassu Coil Recall or something lol, and a Strand Poo bar.
All for a whopping $31.36 and free shipping! 
That stackable VIP discount was noice...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm using:
Bake Berry Knot Fairy (Christmas version of Knot Sauce)


----------



## athenat (Oct 16, 2015)

I picked up the Knot Pumpkin, Marula Melon, Kurl Krush locoil pudding and Mane thick creamy slick....$35. U can't beat that. And I'm waiting for Black Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2015)

Liking the Baked Berry Knot Fairy.  But I like KS (so no mystery there)


----------



## rileypak (Oct 17, 2015)

Picked up the Knot Pumpkin, Wrapper's Hydrating Kink Drink, Knot So Fast Detangling Kink Drink, and Strand Poo Bar for $30.24. 
Seriously love that VIP discount!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2015)

rileypak said:


> *Picked up the Knot Pumpkin, Wrapper's Hydrating Kink Drink, Knot So Fast Detangling Kink Drink, and Strand Poo Bar for $30.24.
> Seriously love that VIP discount!*


@rileypak

That was a Great Deal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2015)

@rileypak

Kickin' myself now for not getting the VIP.  

And talking myself outta' going back in to pick up Mango Dip.

I rushed to the check-out.  I wish I could re-do my entire cart


----------



## Beachy (Oct 17, 2015)

Yesterday's purchase: 

2-I can't believe it's Knot Kocoa
2-I can't believe it's Knot Pumpkin

I'm not a big fan of butters at all but I have heard this described as a creamy butter. Creamy butter in my head translates to a texture similar to Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie (an oldie but goodie for me). I'm making hair baskets for my sisters this year so if I don't like it I will gift the extras.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 17, 2015)

Wondering if I should get the Knot Pumpkin but I have cant think of a way to put it in the lineup.

Hm..


----------



## Beachy (Oct 17, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Wondering if I should get the Knot Pumpkin but I have cant think of a way to put it in the lineup.
> 
> Hm..



What's your go to style?

I am a hard core bunner so my ends are always tucked away but I was figuring I could add a little to my ends right before bunning and see if I notice a difference. I spritz my hair just about daily but my ends never seen to get much of that moisture so they are a little on the dry side when I take my bun down. Once I set my bun it stays that way for the week until my next wash day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 17, 2015)

Beachy said:


> What's your go to style?
> 
> I am a hard core bunner so my ends are always tucked away but I was figuring I could add a little to my ends right before bunning and see if I notice a difference. I spritz my hair just about daily but my ends never seen to get much of that moisture so they are a little on the dry side when I take my bun down. Once I set my bun it stays that way for the week until my next wash day.



I'm a washngo'r but its cool now, so Im thinking of bunning myself. Question, how do you sleep with the bun? Is it low or high? Do you switch it around? Whats your routine to bun?


----------



## Beachy (Oct 17, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm a washngo'r but its cool now, so Im thinking of bunning myself. Question, how do you sleep with the bun? Is it low or high? Do you switch it around? Whats your routine to bun?



It's usually a high bun of some sort done with either a banana clip or a piece of nylon. I change the position slightly every week. Every now and then I do a low bun. I find low buns a little difficult to sleep on but for my high buns everything is flat in the back and on the sides so sleeping is no problem.

My Weekly Routine
Cowash: (HQ Cocoa cowash or tresemme naturals or Shea moisture purification masque)
Deep condition: Shea Moisture 10-n-1 masque with heat
Leave-in: Shea Moisture 10-n-1 conditioner
Styler:KCCC through my hair and Ecostyler around my edges then set it with my scarf.

I like trying new products (who doesn't) but those are my staples:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2015)

Fluffalicious is another miss for me, due to the change in the original consistency.

It wasn't what I expected when I purchased it. A Light Whipped Creamy Butter.

I will try it on damp hair to see if I like it any better this way.

I should have tried Moroccan Silky Silk on damp hair to see if would have liked that one any better.

I should have grabbed Mango Dip Detangling Slip during this sale, but didn't pick it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2015)

My Pumpkin Knot Butta' will ship out within the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 21, 2015)

Ordered Saturday products arrived today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 22, 2015)

Ordered Saturday and my products are scheduled to arrive today


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 22, 2015)

Have any of you VIP members gotten your free birthday gifts? I have reached out to her several times with no answer. Posted on FB and she said that birthday gifts will go out soon and to be on the lookout. Sounds like a blow-off answer so I want to know if any of you guys have gotten yours.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 22, 2015)

@AgeinATL My birthday is next month so I'll have to wait and see. I know that wasn't an in depth answer on her part, but hopefully you will receive your birthday gifts soon because I would be annoyed as well.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 22, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL My birthday is next month so I'll have to wait and see. I know that wasn't an in depth answer on her part, but hopefully you will receive your birthday gifts soon because I would be annoyed as well.



Please keep me posted if you receive yours. I mean, that was one of the selling points and my birthday was almost 2 months ago!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 22, 2015)

@AgeinATL Danm, 2 months ago though... Smh. She needs to get on the ball and send you your stuff already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2015)

Haven't checked my mail yet.

Using Bake Berry Knot Fairy today tho'


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 22, 2015)

@AgeinATL , now that you mention it, I haven't received mine either. My birthday was last month. Lemme hit her up smh...


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 22, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL Danm, 2 months ago though... Smh. She needs to get on the ball and send you your stuff already.


I know right!?!?



NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @AgeinATL , now that you mention it, I haven't received mine either. My birthday was last month. Lemme hit her up smh...


Let me know what she says!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 23, 2015)

I forgot about my.birthday gift.  I will ask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2015)

My Pumpkin Knot Butta' Arrived!

Smells Delicious.  I used a little.  Hopefully, it performs well (for me).


----------



## Beachy (Oct 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Pumpkin Knot Butta' Arrived!
> 
> Smells Delicious.  I used a little.  Hopefully, it performs well (for me).



My Butta's arrived today too!!! I like the consistency and LOVE the smell. I will definitely be using it this weekend so I can decide whether or not to stock up (some for gifts and some for me )

Any idea on how long she will be stocking the Pumpkin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2015)

@Beachy

More than likely it's a Fall Holiday scent?


----------



## NappyKinks (Oct 24, 2015)

I missesd out on the Knot Pumpkin. I was really hoping that they would do a whole pumpkin theme like the Bake Berry Knot Fairy or at least list some Kinky Silk Tress Milk since it smells like pumpkin pie, but they didn't.

I had 2x Knot Pumpkin and 2x Kurl Krush (also smells like pumpkin) sitting in my cart. I should've just checked out while the getting was good. By the time I decided to go for it, Knot Pumpkin was sold out. I hope they bring it back for Black Friday!!


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 26, 2015)

@rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2 

Did ya'll get the 'Happy Birthday' email? So, it appears that you don't get an actual free gift. You get $40 off an $100 order. I feel that I was misled. I was expecting an actual gift according to the perks, not another discount code. Also, the coupon code expires in a month, which is around Black Friday. Trying to figure out how I will stack this offer with her BF sale, but I am not sure that I need $100 worth of stuff!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 26, 2015)

@AgeinATL IIRC the email did state free gift. Even in the initial email that was  sent after I purchased the VIP membership stated in parentheses " free gift" will be sent for your birthday... I just checked. SMH because there was no mention about no $40 off an $100 order.

 Anyways..... I sure as heck will not be spending $100 on ST'nicals since there's really only a few products that I like.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 26, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL IIRC the email did state free gift. Even in the initial email that was  sent after I purchased the VIP membership stated in parentheses " free gift" will be sent for your birthday... I just checked. SMH because there was no mention about no $40 off an $100 order.
> 
> Anyways..... I sure as heck will not be spending $100 on ST'nicals since there's really only a few products that I like.



@flyygirlll2 
I KNOW! While I like her line, I would never purchase $100 worth of items in one sitting. Trying to see if others received an actual free gift or if they got the same birthday email. I just really feel bamboozled and I am feeling some type of way about it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 26, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> @rileypak @NaturallyATLPCH @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2
> 
> Did ya'll get the 'Happy Birthday' email? So, it appears that you don't get an actual free gift. You get $40 off an $100 order. I feel that I was misled. I was expecting an actual gift according to the perks, not another discount code. Also, the coupon code expires in a month, which is around Black Friday. Trying to figure out how I will stack this offer with her BF sale, but I am not sure that I need $100 worth of stuff!



Girl I got that mess. What kind of BS is that??? I was under the impression I'd be getting a free gift too. I definitely don't need $100 worth of stuff. PFFT...


----------



## PJaye (Oct 26, 2015)

That sounds like bait and switch because the ad clearly says "one free birthday gift".


----------



## PJaye (Oct 26, 2015)

^^^ They're very...discriminating with regard to the product reviews that are allowed to be posted.  I left a review regarding my soupy, liquid-y Double Dutch Hair Yum and it was never posted to the site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2015)

_I_ think a lot of folks went out and bought the VIP because of all the 'perks' she referenced as becoming a VIP member. (Free Shipping, Combining Discount Codes, Free B-Day Gift)etc..

And now.....with all the new VIP's she probably got, thanks to LHCF, by the way, she doesn't want to honor that part of the offerings. 

I think you all should get the "Free Birthday Gift" and she needs to change whatever it is she is advertised, because that is clearly False Advertisement.

And Not No Sample Size either.

And I would be mad.  So, I'm glad I didn't get it.


----------



## jamaica68 (Oct 26, 2015)

I've never ordered from this company and now I won't because they aren't trustworthy, that was clearly false advertising.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 26, 2015)

I went to their Facebook page and left a "nice" message on their wall about this birthday gift mess. $40.00 off $100.00 or more...truth be told, that's worse than any discount that has been offered. Seeing how they "monitor" reviews, it probably won't be visible.

This is enough that, once I use my stuff, I won't fool with Soultanicals anymore.

Fool me once, shame on me dammit. Won't bamboozle me again.

I don't regret purchasing the VIP because the discounts are phenomenal. I just won't be purchasing it again.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 27, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I went to their Facebook page and left a "nice" message on their wall about this birthday gift mess. $40.00 off $100.00 or more...truth be told, that's worse than any discount that has been offered. Seeing how they "monitor" reviews, it probably won't be visible.
> 
> This is enough that, once I use my stuff, I won't fool with Soultanicals anymore.
> 
> ...



I said the EXACT same thing. No regrets on purchasing the membership because it has already paid for itself, but I too will not be purchasing it again. I wish that I didn't have so many HGs from this line. I guess I will have to start looking for replacements..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2015)

I personally feel she should "Honor" what was Advertised as part of her VIP packet. 

She needs to make good on that.  For Real.

That's good Customer Service (even if she has to take a loss). 

And then change the VIP Offerings.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 28, 2015)

Does anyone's Knot Pumpkin label list pumpkin seed oil in the ingredients?

Mine does not. It lists rice bran oil where pumpkin seed oil should be. I'm trying to see if this is just a label mishap or not.

Also, anyone who has the hydrating kink drink, is jojoba oil listed on your bottle or olive oil instead?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2015)

@rileypak

Nope.  Rice Bran, Coconut, Castor, JBCO.  Don't see any Pumpkin Seed Oil.

I can no longer read the label on my Kink Drink, but I did barely make out Olive Oil.


----------



## Missjaxon (Oct 28, 2015)

rileypak said:


> Does anyone's Knot Pumpkin label list pumpkin seed oil in the ingredients?
> 
> Mine does not. It lists rice bran oil where pumpkin seed oil should be. I'm trying to see if this is just a label mishap or not.
> 
> Also, anyone who has the hydrating kink drink, is jojoba oil listed on your bottle or olive oil instead?



No, pumpkin seed oil isn't listed and yes, olive oil is listed instead of jojoba oil.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 28, 2015)

Grrrr now I'm not sure the Knot Pumpkin actually has pumpkin seed oil in it. That's a pretty big label oversight for a product with Pumpkin in the name and in all your advertising you mention there's pumpkin seed oil in it. The front of the label beneath the name still says 'with pumpkin seed oil' 

I'm not as spazzed about the Kink Drink stuff. I'd appreciate a mention on the site that the ingredients changed though.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 29, 2015)

@rileypak

My I can't believe it's knot cocoa ingredients on my jar are slightly different than what's listed on the website.

For instance on my jar, mango butter is listed as the first ingredient. Where as in the website, there is no mention of mango butter period!

My jar list creamed honey and the site list agave nector.

The site list cocoa butter and guess what... No cocoa butter is listed on my jar!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2015)

@Beamodel @rileypak @Missjaxon

You all make a good Point and observation.

I was a bit worried about purchasing the Lemon Knot Head (or whatever it is called) because of the _Lemon_ from the Exchange Forum, until the Poster told me there isn't any Lemon listed in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2015)

@AgeinATL @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH

Did you all ever get those BDay Items?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2015)

So far:

Curl Conditioning Crème will more than likely be my only repeat purchase  maybe Watermelon Marula in Spring/Summer and maybe Knot Sauce


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 7, 2015)

rileypak said:


> Grrrr now I'm not sure the Knot Pumpkin actually has pumpkin seed oil in it. That's a pretty big label oversight for a product with Pumpkin in the name and in all your advertising you mention there's pumpkin seed oil in it. The front of the label beneath the name still says 'with pumpkin seed oil'
> 
> I'm not as spazzed about the Kink Drink stuff. I'd appreciate a mention on the site that the ingredients changed though.


I was coming in here to post this. There is no pumpkin seed oil on the ingredients list either. It smells like pumpkin though. 
I need for her to get these ingredients together. I really don't like how the Knot Butta feels going on anyhow.  So far, for me, the Marula Moisture Guru is the best thing but she gets a side eye for these ingredient mishaps.
Let me go post on her wall again.
@IDareT'sHair , the birthday goody I've come to the conclusion was the coupon. No tangible gift. I won't be repurchasing the VIP but I will scoop up some Marula Muru while I have this discount for Black Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *the birthday goody I've come to the conclusion was the coupon. No tangible gift.* I won't be repurchasing the VIP but I will scoop up some Marula Muru while I have this discount for Black Friday.



@NaturallyATLPCH

WOW.  Just WOW.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 7, 2015)

According to her FB response, they used the old Knot Butta labels for the Pumpkinseed Butta and apologized for the mishap... 
I need for her to get it together lol...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *they used the old Knot Butta labels for the Pumpkinseed Butta and apologized for the mishap... *



@NaturallyATLPCH

.........


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL @flyygirlll2 @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Did you all ever get those BDay Items?



Girl, NO. The coupon code IS the 'gift'....SMDH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> *Girl, NO. The coupon code IS the 'gift'....SMDH*



@AgeinATL


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 7, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair I haven't received anything--- but given what @AgeinATL and @NaturallyATLPCH are saying I'm not expecting anything. At this point, the VIP will not be a repurchase for me.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 7, 2015)

This Knot Butta...ion know y'all, it's like my hair feels soft but coated. Like, not pliable like the Marula Muru. It could be the TGIN Cream that's still on there (I came home and twisted my hair up with the Knot Pumpkinseedless Oil Butta). I know it's not on my November list, but I wanted to test it.

I can't justify using it but will give it another shot at a later date. Right now, my hair is in love with aloe vera juice and glycerin, especially glycerin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *twisted my hair up with the Knot Pumpkinseedless Oil Butta).* .



@NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2015)

Used:
Bake Berry Knot Fairy this evening.  Don't think ST'icals will make my BF cut this year.

Other than Curl Cream Conditioning Dream, I can actually live w/o any of this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2015)

Waiting to see what kind of BF Sale they are planning? 

I need to know if I'm going to get my Curl Crème from there or Hattache?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2015)

My CM Purchase (x2 Curl Conditioning Cremes) has been updated - should ship within 24-48 hours


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Dec 4, 2015)

I ordered during BF for the first time.

Frizz Poo Bar
2 bottle of Knot Sauce
2 jars of Knot Butta
1 jar of Marula-Muru Moisture Guru

I ordered on BF and received my shipment Wednesday 12/2.

So far the Marula-Muru Moisture Guru is amaze-balls.

The Knot Butta's consistency is different from what I expected.  Will see how it works.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm really liking the Marula Muru. I want to try it as a twisting cream.

The scent is different but I like it. Very light and sugary. 

The Conditioning Dream smells fabulous! Like real ripe strawberries  I wish I had picked up more Soultanicals from Hattache.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 4, 2015)

myronnie said:


> I'm really liking the Marula Muru. I want to try it as a twisting cream.
> 
> The scent is different but I like it. Very light and sugary.
> 
> The Conditioning Dream smells fabulous! Like real ripe strawberries  I wish I had picked up more Soultanicals from Hattache.



The marula doesn't have much hold (if you were thinking of using it for a twist out) but the moisture is on SWOLE!


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 4, 2015)

Shout out to Soultanicals for FINALLY getting their shipping situation together. Ordered on BF and I got my stuff in 5 days.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 4, 2015)

I didn't participate in the BF sale but I'm glad that she  finally stepped up on the shipping game.


----------



## lowkeyhomie (Dec 4, 2015)

Just realized my BF order was supposed to be delivered yesterday (Thursday)


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 5, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> Shout out to Soultanicals for FINALLY getting their shipping situation together. Ordered on BF and I got my stuff in 5 days.



Yasssssss! Me too!
The Marulas (Melon and Murumuru) Moisture Gurus are everything!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2015)

My CM Purchase is somewhere:  DELAYED IN TRANSIT.

I contacted ST'icals, but haven't heard back from them yet.  It shipped 11/30.


----------



## lowkeyhomie (Dec 12, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My CM Purchase is somewhere:  DELAYED IN TRANSIT.
> 
> I contacted ST'icals, but haven't heard back from them yet.  It shipped 11/30.



Same thing happened with me. Apparently there was an issue with the label at the Houston office. I ended up getting my package 3 days later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2015)

@lowkeyhomie 

Thank you Ms. Lady for letting me know.  This is good to know.

When did you order?  BF?

Mine shipped 11/30 and still isn't here?


----------



## lowkeyhomie (Dec 12, 2015)

Yep, I ordered on BF. I hope you get your goodies soon


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2015)

@lowkeyhomie

Thank you Ms. Lady.

I did hear back from Ayo today and she said if I don't have it by 12/14 she would escalate it with USPS because it went out 11/30.

I got so many things lost this year it ain't even funny.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 13, 2015)

So I finally used the Magical Molasses Deep Constructor yesterday.
It smells like dark caramel but the smell doesn't linger. Application, it spread easy enough and I was able to lightly detangle as I applied. It felt meh once it was on though, I was gearing up for disappointment. Sat under the dryer for 30 minutes. My hair definitely felt better after using heat. Hair was crazy soft upon rinse out and detangling went without a hitch. I'll see how my hair does over the week but I just may like this one.


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 13, 2015)

rileypak said:


> So I finally used the Magical Molasses Deep Constructor yesterday.
> It smells like dark caramel but the smell doesn't linger. Application, it spread easy enough and I was able to lightly detangle as I applied. It felt meh once it was on though, I was gearing up for disappointment. Sat under the dryer for 30 minutes. My hair definitely felt better after using heat. Hair was crazy soft upon rinse out and detangling went without a hitch. I'll see how my hair does over the week but I just may like this one.


@rileypak , Glad you had a good result with this so far.  I bought some on Black Friday, but I have not used it yet, hope it works well for me too.  I think I will also try it with heat using my heat conditioner cap.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 13, 2015)

rileypak said:


> So I finally used the Magical Molasses Deep Constructor yesterday.
> It smells like dark caramel but the smell doesn't linger. Application, it spread easy enough and I was able to lightly detangle as I applied. It felt meh once it was on though, I was gearing up for disappointment. Sat under the dryer for 30 minutes. My hair definitely felt better after using heat. Hair was crazy soft upon rinse out and detangling went without a hitch. I'll see how my hair does over the week but I just may like this one.



I have been debating about trying this one so thank you for your review! So, you didn't feel the need to follow up with a moisturizing DC (with it being a reconstructor)? What strength of a protein would you say it is? Does a little go along way (trying to see if I can get away with buying a sample size)?  I am SUPER protein sensitive, so I wanna be sure before I pick up a jar. Thanks Ms. Riley!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2015)

I swapped out all (most) of my ST'icals (with the exception of Conditioning Curl Crème), Pumpkin Knot Butta and a jar of Curl Elastic.

Now I wish I would have kept that Molasses Reconstruct.

@rileypak  Great Review.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 13, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> I have been debating about trying this one so thank you for your review! So, you didn't feel the need to follow up with a moisturizing DC (with it being a reconstructor)? What strength of a protein would you say it is? Does a little go along way (trying to see if I can get away with buying a sample size)?  I am SUPER protein sensitive, so I wanna be sure before I pick up a jar. Thanks Ms. Riley!



Nah, no DC follow up for me. My hair was pretty soft after I rinsed it out. Once I applied my protein spray and moisturizing creamy leave-ins, my hair was like buttah.

For me, it's a light protein (anything I use with baobab protein by itself is light). To be fair though, I don't consider it a protein treatment either for my hair. It behaves like a balancing DC for me - my hair was mildly strengthened but very moisturized. 

If you're protein sensitive then maybe following up with a moisturizing DC after would be best. I'm not particularly sensitive so I could get away with what I did (I use some kind of protein containing product every wash day). I say grab a sample jar and do a patch test before committing to a regular size just in case your hair hates it.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 13, 2015)

rileypak said:


> Nah, no DC follow up for me. My hair was pretty soft after I rinsed it out. Once I applied my protein spray and moisturizing creamy leave-ins, my hair was like buttah.
> 
> For me, it's a light protein (anything I use with baobab protein by itself is light). To be fair though, I don't consider it a protein treatment either for my hair. It behaves like a balancing DC for me - my hair was mildly strengthened but very moisturized.
> 
> If you're protein sensitive then maybe following up with a moisturizing DC after would be best. I'm not particularly sensitive so I could get away with what I did (I use some kind of protein containing product every wash day). I say grab a sample jar and do a patch test before committing to a regular size just in case your hair hates it.



Thank you @rileypak !!! Will grab a sample when I place another order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2015)

My Soultanicals finally arrived.  It shipped on 11/30.  I received it yesterday.  It has been all over the country, but it arrived in good shape.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2015)

Pulled out my 1/2 Jar of Melon-Marula Moisture Guru to finish up.

I also pulled out my Pumpkin Knot Butta' to start on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2015)

Was tempted to get Curlplay Cowash after watch Product Junkie Diva's review today for 30% & Free Shipping.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 21, 2015)

Sigh.....

I have loved, or at least liked, everything I have tried from Soultanicals. Ya'll know how much I love my Sorrell Kink Drink and I order them by the dozen. Well, I picked up 4 more bottles during the past BF sale. I opened one to use last night and I am not sure WHAT it was, but it was not the same. It usually softens my hair on contact and makes it so manageable. This batch made my hair *angry*. It instantly felt hard and dry (I don't know how that is possible when I am spraying a liquid on my hair). I also hated the smell. It had a vinegar undertone to it. I am hoping that this is just an isolated incident, but I have read before that people have had consistency issues with her products. I just figured that you can't possibly mess up a liquid leave-in...I was wrong.

I used to complain about her long shipping times, but I would rather wait for quality and consistent products than to get thrown together crap in 2 days. I always worry when handmade vendors become mainstream because their quality always seems to suffer. For example, Camille Rose has great products but before she went mainstream, they were *AMAZING* products. I said it before, but I am tired of being burned by handmade vendors and their consistency issues. And I don't wanna hear that excuse about how natural product batches vary but the performance will be the same. NO it is NOT the same.

I swear this is why I have been hoping to find more mainstream staples.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 21, 2015)

@AgeinATL 
Sorry to hear that...

I always worry about that with the amount of handmades that I rely on (besides shampoo and non-mixed oils, everything I use is a handmade). I've been really looking harder at OTG stuff so I can have backups to all the HMs I love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2015)

@rileypak

I would be to' up relying on the amount of Handmades I use too.

ETA: That's why I try to keep a variety of the same types of products from Multiple vendors.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> I would be to' up relying on the amount of Handmades I use too.
> 
> ETA: *That's why I try to keep a variety of the same types of products from Multiple vendors*.



@IDareT'sHair  Exactly. I got burned a few years ago with Mala and since then I do the same thing. Now


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2015)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *Exactly. I got burned a few years ago with Mala and since then I do the same thing. Now*



@curlyhersheygirl

You gotta do it like that Curly to protect your Curls!  That's when being a PJ pays off.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> You gotta do it like that Curly to protect your Curls!  That's when being a PJ pays off.


@IDareT'sHair  It sure does pay off. I don't have time messing around with folks that keep reformulating, discontinuing and re-branding. I just KIM


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2015)

@curlyhersheygirl

Yeah...if something goes awry, I can grab something else, by someone else, that works just as good (and sometimes better) and KIM.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 21, 2015)

rileypak said:


> @AgeinATL
> Sorry to hear that...
> 
> I always worry about that with the amount of handmades that I rely on (besides shampoo and non-mixed oils, everything I use is a handmade). *I've been really looking harder at OTG stuff* so I can have backups to all the HMs I love.



Me too girl. I love handmades (when they are made right) and I love how they make my hair feel but this is like the 4th vendor that I have had issues with when it comes to inconsistency issues. I think I am going to try the TGIN line. I know that you spoke highly of their leave-in and their DC seems to get great reviews. I got excited that it is offered at Sally and I am waiting for one of their BOGO free sales to grab them.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 21, 2015)

@curlyhersheygirl and @IDareT'sHair 

I have THE MOST picky and finicky hair on the freakin planet. I WISH I could find multiple staples in different categories. That is why I get so krunk (um, do people still use that word??? #ATLIEN) when I find something that works. When I have these issues, I feel like I am going back to square one and it is expensive and time consuming to find staples.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 21, 2015)

@AgeinATL Sorry to hear about that. I can totally relate because my hair is VERY finicky , so I too rejoice when I find something that works. My hair hated the Sorell Kink Drink, it was too drying for me. 

I love hand made products but I've noticed with all these inconsistencies and reformulations, I have to make sure I find comparable products that I can get on the ground.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 21, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL Sorry to hear about that. I can totally relate because my hair is VERY finicky , so I too rejoice when I find something that works. *My hair hated the Sorell Kink Drink, it was too drying for me. *
> 
> I love hand made products but I've noticed with all these inconsistencies and reformulations, I have to make sure I find comparable products that I can get on the ground.



I thought that was you who said that you hated the Sorrell. I was SHOCKED but now I see what you were saying. I wonder if you too got a 'bad batch'.
I hear ya girl. These issues are what drove me to look at Shea Moisture when I would have never given them the time of day. I found a really good DC (the superfruit mask) but it isn't quite AS good as the handmades (when they make them correctly). Have you tried the TGIN line?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 21, 2015)

@AgeinATL I was suprised my hair reacted badly to it given that I liked the performance of the other Kink Drinks. My hair is already naturally dry so I really can't afford anything making it worse. Same here, except I had the Superfruit Masque and gave it to a freind since I have so much stuff. I do have the Superfruit conditioner though (haven't tried it yet).

So far I'm just mix if Bekura YAM with my DC's and it's been making my DC work better for whatever reason but I'll take it lol. I haven't tried anything from the TGIN line yet, but the masque gets good reviews. Moknowshair from YouTube uses that line as well and I love her hair and techniques.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 21, 2015)

Sorry that happened to you @AgeinATL . Girl I still say Crunk lol! Yes, this is one reason I am opening my arsenal to on the ground mainstream and even DIY. All she has to do is mess up that Marula Muru and it will be on to the next.

Just to make you laugh, that bad batch may soften my hair since the regular batch makes it hard and crispy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2015)

AgeinATL said:


> *I have THE MOST picky and finicky hair on the freakin planet. I WISH I could find multiple staples in different categories. That is why I get so krunk (um, do people still use that word??? #ATLIEN) when I find something that works. When I have these issues, I feel like I am going back to square one and it is expensive and time consuming to find staples.*


@AgeinATL

"Pinky & Finicky" does pose a real issue.  I Hate Inconsistency problems.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 21, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Sorry that happened to you @AgeinATL . Girl I still say Crunk lol! Yes, this is one reason I am opening my arsenal to on the ground mainstream and even DIY. All she has to do is mess up that Marula Muru and it will be on to the next.
> 
> Just to make you laugh, that bad batch may soften my hair since the regular batch makes it hard and crispy.



LOL!!! Girl, I would even chance it! My hair rolled its eyes at me...


----------



## Luxlii (Dec 26, 2015)

I recently ordered the Knot Sauce. I was very excited after hearing rave reviews. It was just ok on my 4z hair. I tried it on wet and dry hair and it moisturized a little but left my hair hard. I gave it away after two uses. My homemade moisturizing spray works waaaay better.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Dec 29, 2015)

50% OFF SALE on everything even salon sizes. Sale was supposed to go live 8am EST/7am CST, but she posted early for email subscribers at 2:00am CST.

Code is EOY50 until 12/31 or supplies last. I got 3 salon sizes (32oz) for $60.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 29, 2015)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> 50% OFF SALE on everything even salon sizes. Sale was supposed to go live 8am EST/7am CST, but she posted early for email subscribers at 2:00am CST.
> 
> Code is EOY50 until 12/31 or supplies last. I got 3 salon sizes (32oz) for $60.


Pissed that the VIP discount will not be applied.
Oh well, I'm glad I didn't need anything anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2015)

Why is everything OOS already?


----------



## PJaye (Dec 29, 2015)

FYI, everything's restocked now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 29, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Why is everything OOS already?


She restocked @IDareT'sHair , hurry lol...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 29, 2015)

Well now, I KNOW not to get that VIP. I can just wait until the end of the year!


----------



## athenat (Dec 29, 2015)

I had 2 things in my cart when I noticed VIP coupon code is not included......yup I'll decide if to pass on VIP this year....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2016)

Received Shipping Notice for the 50% Off Sale.  
I got:
x3 of the Cleansing Conditioners (1st time trying/buying)
x1 Curl Conditioning Crème

Right now, the Curl Conditioning Crème is the only thing I have been consistently buying from this entire line.

I really hope I like the Cleansing Conditioner

Most of my ST'icals Stash, I swapped out with another poster.

I should have tried the Molasses Mask (before I swapped it) because it's been getting really good reviews.

Overall, this line for me is basically meh...but the Sales keep pulling me back in here.

All right, All right, they do have cute names and smell good, but the overall performance (other than the Curl Conditioning Cream) has been lackluster for me.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jan 10, 2016)

I ordered pretty early (5am the same day the sale started)  during the  50% sale and hadn't received a shipping conformation. I ordered previously and thought  I'd receive my stuff pretty fast being that I received my BF order quickly  and I was probably with the first batch orders during the 50% sale.  She also made I seem as if they had product on hand, pre-made, stocked and ready to go.

So basically to fill orders, all she had to do was go to USPS to ship.

I emailed her  Friday  asking when shipping notices would be sent  (I know there was an additional 5 business days added), b/c it was passed the additional time and I was checking to see if there would be additional delays.

She got slightly defensive, telling me she wasn't late or behind, and that the last of the orders were shipped out a couple days ago.

I'm thinking if she processes her orders in a queue,  my order should not have been with the last of the orders. The next day I get a shipping notice and it was shipped, Saturday (yesterday) and should arrive next week.

My wash day is Monday and I'm out of DC, I wanted to use her DC, being that I had already ordered, I was hoping to use that tomorrow, but now I will have to purchase a DC for my wash day.

I may just make one. I'm trying to not be a PJ in 2016.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 11, 2016)

My end of the year items arrived today.  She included a sample of the baby line for me.  

I think I might use the Knot Gelatin tonight to braid my hair up and see how it holds up tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2016)

My 50% Sale Order also came today =
x3 Cold Play Cowash Conditioners
x1 Curl Crème Conditioning Dream

The Co-Wash/Cleansing Conditioner gets good reviews, so I hope I like it.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 12, 2016)

I went ahead and sent them an email about those sorrel kink drinks. I poured it in a glass and there is NO oil in it. Every last bottle that I have ever ordered had oils float to the top. This is why it isn't working for my hair. It is basically AVJ and water. I am SOO pissed off. I sent them an email and I will see how they respond. It's been 2 days and I haven't heard anything. This will be the deciding factor on if I continue to purchase from them. I have already begun looking for replacements for the Knot Butter and the Sorrel.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 14, 2016)

My package finally arrived. 

I'll be emailing about this Molasses Deep-Constructor. It's much darker and thinner than the previous one I purchased PLUS there's white specks all throughout the jar letting me know it wasn't mixed properly at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2016)

@rileypak

CLAWD Hammercy!

What The What?  Consistency issues


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2016)

Since it's my 1st time trying the Cleansing/Cowash, I will have no idea if I have a good batch or one with consistency issues?

My 'beloved' Curl Conditioning Crème is all that.  I hope nothing ever goes wrong with it.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 14, 2016)

rileypak said:


> My package finally arrived.
> 
> I'll be emailing about this Molasses Deep-Constructor. It's much darker and thinner than the previous one I purchased PLUS there's white specks all throughout the jar letting me know it wasn't mixed properly at all



It's such a shame that her line is plagued with consistency issues because when her products are done properly, they are utterly amazing.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 15, 2016)

I sent an email. I'll see what they say but I'm not holding my breath.
Nothing from the line was a staple or HG so I'm not particularly bothered about replacing the Molasses Deep-Constructor in my stash but still consistency issues from companies annoy me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 15, 2016)

I've been with Soultanicals since she launched.

Several items have always been different when received. The only product that I never seen the consistency difference in was the Knot Sauce. The hair milks have been consistency in how they perform but a few have had different hues.  I am used to different consistencies with most natural lines so as long as it performs the same , it doesnt bother me.

 I will say that her deep conditioners and cleansers tend to be totally off sometimes and those I am leery of repurchasing.  I LOVED the fluffacious I originally had but my new jar is totally off.  sigh.

As a long time PJ, I have products that sit months, and then I love them, so, I go to repurchase and its different or reformulated.  I see if it works the same and if not , keep it moving.

I dunno, soultanicals stay getting me with the new names and products.  Its like I know.. it might not go well but paynah stay getting me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I've been with Soultanicals since she launched.
> I will say that her deep conditioners and cleansers tend to be totally off sometimes and those I am leery of repurchasing.  I LOVED the fluffacious I originally had but my new jar is totally off.  sigh.
> As a long time PJ, I have products that sit months, and then I love them, so, I go to repurchase and its different or reformulated.  I see if it works the same and if not , keep it moving.
> I dunno, soultanicals stay getting me with the new names and products.  Its like I know.. it might not go well but paynah stay getting me*


@shawnyblazes

Agree with this Entire Post.

Now I am slightly 'uncomfortable' with the Cold Play Cleansers.

However, since I've never tried it before I have nothing to compare it with.  So, I'll probably love it.

I agree, my Fluffalicious was totally different from the 1st time I purchased.

The Sales, the scents, the deep discounts and hopes of a better product keep pulling me back in.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 15, 2016)

rileypak said:


> My package finally arrived.
> 
> I'll be emailing about this *Molasses Deep-Constructor*. It's much darker and thinner than the previous one I purchased PLUS there's white specks all throughout the jar letting me know it wasn't mixed properly at all


 
I was looking forward to trying this out.  I haven't opened it yet.  It's new to me, so I have nothing to compare it to, I should go open it up to make sure there's no white specks.  And of course, to make sure it agrees with my nose.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 15, 2016)

Aw man, I hate consistency issues.  Years ago when I first sampled these products, I didn't care for them at all.  I recently gave them another shot and all but one of them looks nothing like they did back then (most have a thin, soupy consistency).  However, those soups has been performing exceedingly well.  I'm really disheartened by the report of her having inconsistent DCs since I bought all three of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2016)

@PJaye

I Agree.  Most (all) of them have a soupy consistency whether they are butters or creams.

Glad they are working great for you.

The Curl Conditioning Crème is my favorite from this entire line.  I hope it doesn't change.

Looking forward to trying the Cleansing Conditioner, which also got very good reviews.

Swapped the Molasses before trying.  Kinda regret that move, but oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2016)

One thing I haven't tried is: "Power to the Pre-Poo" (Oil).

I may pick this up and pick up the Molasses again (if/when) the Sale is right.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 15, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> 
> I Agree.  Most (all) of them have a soupy consistency whether they are butters or creams.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL Mine are NOT soupy.

They are all thick and creamy. EVERY last one.

Sigh.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 15, 2016)

Okay ladies, my Molasses Deep-Constructor smells delicious and it has no white specks.  I was able to hold the jar upside down and the contents didn't move at all.  I'll make sure to only re-up, during a steep sale, so I don't get pissed off, if something isn't right 

Now, that she has a Soulaboratory, she shouldn't have these issues


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *LOLOLOL Mine are NOT soupy.  They are all thick and creamy. EVERY last one.  Sigh.*



@shawnyblazes

My Can't Believe it's Knot Buttas: (Original, Chocolate, Pumpkin) were all some-what soupy (definitely not thick & creamy) same with Marula's (Original & Melon). 

Actually more Soupy than Creamy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 15, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> My Can't Believe it's Knot Buttas: (Original, Chocolate, Pumpkin) were all some-what soupy (definitely not thick & creamy) same with Marula's (Original & Melon).
> 
> Actually more Soupy than Creamy.



 My buttas, hair milks and new deep conditioners are all thick and creamy.  The only soupy item I have so to speak recently is the  Earth Dewy Shampoo-ey thingie. 

My recent items are all creamy as well. The Knot Gelatin, The Gelo-lo Pudding, The Twist Assist Coil Defining Cream, The Frosturizer, Molasses Deep Conditioner... etc..

all orders late last year and this new year, creamy and thick.

I've never received anything soupy.  my issue is, they will be creamy and spreadable, then the next order is thick and dense with a different hue


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 15, 2016)

@rileypak, I hope she resolves your issue quickly! I'll be watching for a resolution.  This is my first time ordering from her.  I'd like to know how she handles CS issues.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 15, 2016)

Previously my moisturizer, butter, & DC products have been mostly thick and creamy: Marula Melon, Fluffalicious, Knot Kokoa, Knot Pumpkin, and Magical Molasses Deep-Constructor. The Knot Butters are the loosest of the bunch but not necessarily soupy. For the record, they were all thick even before I refrigerated them.

From this past sale, the Afrotastic is thick and creamy but the Magical Molasses Deep-Constructor is awful compared to my other jar of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2016)

Pulled out my Wrappers Delight Kink Drink to assist with Detangling,

I have 16oz of this, so I'll be using this awhile.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 17, 2016)

Soultanicals responded and they'll be sending me another Molasses DC. Of course they were spouting that 'natural products tend to vary' 

I get that natural products will vary. I expect a minimal amount of variance. Keyword is minimal. But come on son, I almost have two different products


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 17, 2016)

rileypak said:


> Soultanicals responded and they'll be sending me another Molasses DC. Of course they were spouting that 'natural products tend to vary'
> 
> I get that natural products will vary. I expect a minimal amount of variance. Keyword is minimal. But come on son, I almost have two different products


Mine looks like a darker version of the first picture.  That second picture is a darn shame.


----------



## athenat (Jan 17, 2016)

I have been with this line for awhile....the only problem I personally have had with her line was about a year or 2 how her stuff would go bad in a matter of 2 months. But that has been fixed. I don't like her DC's, for that amount of money, there is no performance to them so I stay clear of them. My hair doesn't really like milks so I can't just say it's hers....everything else from her line my hair loves. All my products were great from black Friday till now. But I have also seen consistency issues mainly from marula and fluffalicious....but the performance was the same. Knot sauce has stayed consistent throughout all my 4 yrs of buying from her. And it's like crack to my hair. Knot buttas have been the same for me as well. Now consistencies have slightly changed for these when they have different names, like knot berry and knot cocoa or knot pumpkin. But performance has always been the same. I feel bad that you guys are having issues with her products....hopefully with the lab she now has it will be better.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 17, 2016)

@rileypak I gave away the Molasses DC, but it definitely did not look like that. That sure aint a small variation   Has the product looking like her hands suddenly gave out and she told herself " Let me send this ish out anyway, cause I included love as an ingredient too."


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 17, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @rileypak I gave away the Molasses DC, but it definitely did not look like that. That sure aint a small variation   Has the product looking like her hands suddenly gave out and she told herself " Let me send this ish out anyway, cause I included love as an ingredient too."


Lolololllllllll


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Let me send this ish out anyway, cause I included love as an ingredient too."*



@flyygirlll2
......_"what's love got to do with it???"_


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 17, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair For real though.  IJS since she does include that on some of the labels. These consistency issues have me smdh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *For real though.  IJS since she does include that on some of the labels. *



@flyygirlll2 

Yeah....them labels do say flava'ed with some durn Love.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 19, 2016)

rileypak said:


> Soultanicals responded and they'll be sending me another Molasses DC. Of course they were spouting that 'natural products tend to vary'
> 
> I get that natural products will vary. I expect a minimal amount of variance. Keyword is minimal. But come on son, I almost have two different products



@rileypak

Did you ever receive a satisfactory resolution to the inconsistent Molasses DC?  Because I have two jars of that look just like yours - full of white speckles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2016)

PJaye said:


> Did you ever receive a satisfactory resolution to the inconsistent Molasses DC?  *Because I have two jars of that look just like yours - full of white speckles.*



@PJaye
......


----------



## rileypak (Jan 19, 2016)

PJaye said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Did you ever receive a satisfactory resolution to the inconsistent Molasses DC?  Because I have two jars of that look just like yours - full of white speckles.



They're sending me a replacement jar. It's satisfactory for what it is. 

I won't be repurchasing it though which is really a shame because it's a nice DC. I just don't have the energy to deal with inconsistencies though. I'll use up what I have and leave it be.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 19, 2016)

rileypak said:


> They're sending me a replacement jar. It's satisfactory for what it is.
> 
> I won't be repurchasing it though which is really a shame because it's a nice DC. I just don't have the energy to deal with inconsistencies though. I'll use up what I have and leave it be.



I can completely understand.  This order came haphazardly thrown in a big box without any cushioning or protective measures inside it (thankfully, nothing was broken or spilled).  Even though I'm liking my soups, I have a horde of other stuff that I can use that is equally as effective and less of a headache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2016)

@rileypak @PJaye

Maybe because it was a Fiddy% Sale and they were 'rushing' to get things out?

Definitely not making excuses for ST'icals, *cough* but it seems like they rushed through the Formulation/Blending.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 19, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @PJaye
> 
> Maybe because it was a Fiddy% Sale and they were 'rushing' to get things out?
> 
> Definitely not making excuses for ST'icals, *cough* but it seems like they rushed through the Formulation/Blending.



I strongly suspect that may be the reason for all of the inconsistencies with this line.  However, I've always strongly preferred to have my order and products be done properly, as opposed to receiving them swiftly.  This is why sit my behind down and wait without complaint after placing an order.  I want it right, not fast.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 19, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @PJaye
> 
> Maybe because it was a Fiddy% Sale and they were 'rushing' to get things out?
> 
> Definitely not making excuses for ST'icals, *cough* but it seems like they rushed through the Formulation/Blending.



Probably so but I just can't. I'm too tired to bother. I'm already moving on to find a replacement for it. 
I'll still purchase other stuff from ST at least until my VIP discount is out but the Molasses DC is off that list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2016)

@PJaye @rileypak
And having 50%-60% Sales (sometimes with Free Shipping), so I know they are getting Slammed.

So, yep, probably rushing trying to fill orders with Love.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 19, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair

Yeah most likely but I'm done with that particular product. I don't need the frazzled emotions from dealing with inconsistencies with it.
I still have the Afrotastic Curl Elastic DC, which I have a feeling I'll like, so I'll just repurchase the salon size of that one during a 30-35% off sale if it agrees with my hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 24, 2016)

@NaturallyATLPCH, what does your marula melon smell like?  Is it melon-y?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 24, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH, what does your marula melon smell like?  Is it melon-y?


 @MileHighDiva it smells just like watermelon, like Laffy Taffy Watermelon.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 24, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I went ahead and sent them an email about those sorrel kink drinks. I poured it in a glass and there is NO oil in it. Every last bottle that I have ever ordered had oils float to the top. This is why it isn't working for my hair. It is basically AVJ and water. I am SOO pissed off. I sent them an email and I will see how they respond. It's been 2 days and I haven't heard anything. This will be the deciding factor on if I continue to purchase from them. I have already begun looking for replacements for the Knot Butter and the Sorrel.



Reporting back....
So I finally heard back from Soultanicals. They apologized and offered to send replacements. I honestly was not expecting that, so I was pleasantly surprised. I have a tracking number WITH movement! 

I only hope that the ones I receive are the ones I actually love. With all these consistency issues, I am wondering if it has to do with her new distribution setup. I hope she irons out the kinks soon. 

Anyway, I will keep y'all posted, but kudos to Soultanicals' customer service.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 24, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> @MileHighDiva it smells just like watermelon, like Laffy Taffy Watermelon.


@Froreal3, FYI


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 24, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Froreal3, FYI


 
Did someone get a jar that smelled differently?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 24, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Did someone get a jar that smelled differently?


Go to U1B1.  Froreal3's doesn't have any fragrance, so I was checking to if it was supposed to smell melon-y.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 25, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Go to U1B1.  Froreal3's doesn't have any fragrance, so I was checking to if it was supposed to smell melon-y.


Wow, yes both jars that I have smell exactly like watermelon.
While this fast shipping is good, the quality control is definitely lacking.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 25, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Wow, yes both jars that I have smell exactly like watermelon.
> While this fast shipping is good, the quality control is definitely lacking.





MileHighDiva said:


> Go to U1B1.  Froreal3's doesn't have any fragrance, so I was checking to if it was supposed to smell melon-y.



Are you freakin serious? I'm dreaming of this stuff smelling like APB watermelon or honey dew scent, yet this mess smells like cocoa butter or something! Definitely no melon scent. You sure it's not a faint melon scent or something? Because you know I can't even detect faint. You know I like strong scents. I was so disappointed that mine smelled so generic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2016)

@Froreal3

Keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 25, 2016)

Froreal3 said:


> Are you freakin serious? I'm dreaming of this stuff smelling like APB watermelon or honey dew scent, yet this mess smells like cocoa butter or something! Definitely no melon scent. You sure it's not a faint melon scent or something? Because you know I can't even detect faint. You know I like strong scents. I was so disappointed that mine smelled so generic.


 
Dang, I'm thinking maybe you got a jar of the regular Marula Muru and they got the labels mixed up? It's supposed to smell like watermelon, and it's not faint either.
I just opened my jar and the smell of watermelon knocked me in the face, still, and it's half way gone.

I hope you get this resolved soon @Froreal3 .


----------



## rileypak (Jan 25, 2016)

My replacement Molasses DC came in. The friggin inconsistencies I tell you 
Replacement jar pretty much looks like my first one- whipped, fluffy, and just a tiny bit darker.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 25, 2016)

Out of curiosity, I opened my jars of Marula Melon to compare their scents.  Even though I purchased one earlier and another during the 50% off sale, they both smell faintly of watermelon (I had to put my whole schnozz in the jar and inhale deeply just to get a decent whiff).  Still, I am NOT complaining since the original Marula Maru has a disturbing "assy" undertone that drives me insane.  I had to add some peppermint EO to my jar just to get rid of that smell.

I'm still waiting for my two replacement jars of the Molasses DC (I'm glad that they've sent you a decent jar this time @rileypak).  The consistency issues are a shame since I used the Afrotastic DC last week and absolutely loved it because it it rinsed ridiculously silky soft like the Naturelle Grow DCs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2016)

PJaye said:


> *I used the Afrotastic DC last week and absolutely loved it because it it rinsed ridiculously silky soft like the Naturelle Grow DCs.*



@PJaye

I like this one too.


----------



## myronnie (Jan 26, 2016)

I really like Afrotastic elastic too! I used it as a prepoo and it really softened my hair.  I'm looking forward to using it as a DC.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 26, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> 
> I like this one too.



I didn't expect to like it and was fully prepared for a "meh" experience, so I was pleasantly surprised.   My BF and beyond purchases have been hits this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2016)

PJaye said:


> I didn't expect to like it and was fully prepared for a "meh" experience, so I was pleasantly surprised.   *My BF and beyond purchases have been hits this year*.



@PJaye
Don't you just love it?

That's Huge!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Dang, I'm thinking maybe you got a jar of the regular Marula Muru and they got the labels mixed up? It's supposed to smell like watermelon, and it's not faint either.
> I just opened my jar and the smell of watermelon knocked me in the face, still, and it's half way gone.
> 
> I hope you get this resolved soon @Froreal3 .


The regular Marula smells like banana. That is not this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2016)

Gonna jump on this B-Day Sale.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 27, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gonna jump on this B-Day Sale.


What are you getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *What are you getting?*



@MileHighDiva

Imma leave all the Buttas' & Stylas alone and just stick to: Curl Conditioning Crème, Curlplay Cowash and Afrotastic.  Right now I'm not sure what I'll pick up. 

I should use that Cleansing Conditioner tonight before I place my Order to see if I want to reup.  I have x3 bottles.

I wish there was Free Shipping.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 27, 2016)

Shipping is free on $60.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2016)

@MileHighDiva

My Curlplay Cowash is OOS. Wonder if it will be back in Stock before this Sale ends?

@PJaye

Thanks.  But I know I won't be spending $60.00.  Well...maybe before the discount. 

Do you know if you can use Love Points (or whatever its called) with a Discount Code?  I've always wondered about that?


----------



## PJaye (Jan 27, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> My Curlplay Cowash is OOS. Wonder if it will be back in Stock before this Sale ends?
> 
> ...



I have no idea.  All of my attention goes towards receiving consistent products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2016)

@PJaye
How True. 

But I guess we can always count on them being Flava'ed with Love.

I have enough points for something, but don't know how to use them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2016)

I just read that the Curlplay Cowash 'lathers' 

I don't like my Cleansing Conditioners to lather, so it should be interesting.

I plan to try it tonight.  I pulled HQS Brazilian Chocolate out, in case I need to follow-up with something else.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 27, 2016)

I need to decide if I'm going to chance grabbing a salon size of the Afrotastic DC during this sale or not...decisions, decisions


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2016)

Okay....I just used the Curlplay.  It's actually decent.

It really 'didn't' lather, which was good, but what if it is a consistency issue and it really is suppose to?????

My only "con" the Fill-Rate on all three bottles were low.   Um....Yeah.

And I don't wanna hear no talmbout 'settlement' issues. 

I definitely need to take this up with Ayo, because they were incredibly low.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2016)

At this point, I decided to pass on the ST'icals Sale. 

I guess I have the entire weekend to mull it over, but I'm leaning towards skipping this Sale.

I want 'something' but I don't think it is Soultanicals.


----------



## athenat (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't think I will renew the VIP, I don't see the point anymore. The sales are for everyone anyway. Oh well...it was great while it lasted. 
I might get some curl nutricious fluff....big maybe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2016)

Didn't end up getting anything from the B-Day Sale.

Looking forward in using the Curlplay Cowash again on Wednesday, to determine how well this one really works for me (or not).

My 1st impression was I liked it, and probably used way more than I needed to. Looks are deceiving with this one.

May also pull out my Curl Conditioning Crème for a Final R/O


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 31, 2016)

The Twist out stuff is a good pomade. Softens hair well. Not worth 16 bucks, but may get on sale. No word from her about the Marula Melon scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2016)

I think I like the Curlplay Cowash/Cleansing Conditioner.  Mine still didn't lather (which was good, for me). 

It did an effective job at removing product(s).  I have a few bottles left. 

Wish it was 16oz, but I would definitely (more than likely), pick up x1 or x2 bottles during a really good Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2016)

Wonder where's the V-Day Sales info at? 

Seems like with all that Flava'ing with Love we'd have some discount codes up in this piece!


----------



## PJaye (Feb 10, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wonder where's the V-Day Sales info at?
> 
> Seems like with all that Flava'ing with Love we'd have some discount codes up in this piece!



Slow yo roll.  I just received my order from the last sale in today's mail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2016)

@PJaye

I just knew she would have her Sale info on blast by now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2016)

I absolutely cannot BEWEAVE it!

No Huge VDay Sale from ST'icals?


----------



## rileypak (Feb 12, 2016)

My salon sized Afrotastic arrived yesterday. Haven't checked it out yet. Fingers crossed it's OK.


----------



## PJaye (Feb 12, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I absolutely cannot BEWEAVE it!
> 
> No Huge VDay Sale from ST'icals?



She just had two back-to-back sale promotions.  Her time would be better spent taking a moment to get to the bottom of her inconsistency issues.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 28, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> My end of the year items arrived today.  She included a sample of the baby line for me.
> 
> I think I might use the Knot Gelatin tonight to braid my hair up and see how it holds up tomorrow.



Shawny,

What did you think of the Knot Gelatin? Thinking of picking some up for sets. How is the hold? Moisture? Any flaking? Would you repurchase? Thanks!


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 28, 2016)

@NaturallyATLPCH 

I saw that you were selling the Knot Gelatin. What are your thoughts on it? Thanks!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 28, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I saw that you were selling the Knot Gelatin. What are your thoughts on it? Thanks!!


Hey hun, I haven't used it yet. If no one purchases it, I may give it a shot though @AgeinATL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2016)

My Soultanicals Molasses came.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 28, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Shawny,
> 
> What did you think of the Knot Gelatin? Thinking of picking some up for sets. How is the hold? Moisture? Any flaking? Would you repurchase? Thanks!



It's a product for summertime or warmer weather I think. I tried it out on a few twists and the hair was firmer than I liked so I shelved it for now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 28, 2016)

@AgeinATL I do like the Gelo lo coil pudding though.  

I recently ordered the twist assist and by looks I don't think I'll like it.  Its too thick.  I think it's the Shea butter.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 28, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> @AgeinATL I do like the Gelo lo coil pudding though.
> 
> I recently ordered the twist assist and by looks I don't think I'll like it.  Its too thick.  I think it's the Shea butter.



I just had that twist assist in my cart. Thanks for the heads up. I will give the coil pudding a try. Thanks girl!!


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 11, 2016)

So I see that she is pulling the old 'create a shipping label with no movement' mess again....

Side note, did anyone else get the email regarding the free birthday gift? Apparently a LOT of people complained about the birthday discount and she was sending out products for past birthdays. Has anyone gotten theirs yet?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 11, 2016)

@AgeinATL Yes I received my free gift about a week ago. It was a 4 oz Hair Silk Hair Milk.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 11, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL Yes I received my free gift about a week ago. It was a 4 oz Hair Silk Hair Milk.



Thanks girl! I guess we will all be getting the same gift.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 11, 2016)

I never got a free birthday gift but she always includes samples for me, so maybe thats why?

 The order before last, she put in the body wash for the baby, and this order, I received a poo bar


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 11, 2016)

ST' nicals is weird.... Better late than never I guess in her case.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 12, 2016)

Washed my hair with the Kinky Klean  coil cleanser. I like the smell and after rinsing my hair wasn't too dry feeling. Not moist feeling but clean.  I need it to be a thicker consistency though. It's a little too liquidy for me.


Used the Strand repair recovery mask immediately after.  It sank in with a creamy consistency. Smells good.

Will report back after I rinse it out.  I wanted to put the molasses on top but I want to see how it works by itself.

I'll be using the Afrotastic Curl Elastic after this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2016)

Still hanging with my Bae Conditioning Curl Crème as a Final R/O. 

Will re-up M-Day (if the Sale is right).

I still have to try my Molasses Reconstruct and I still have a Jar of the Curl Elastic DC'er left in my stash.

And maybe x1 (or x2) Curl Play Cleansing Conditioners (I swapped a few of these with other posters) so I may not have any left.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 12, 2016)

Hair was smooth and felt strong after rinsing. My hair was moisturized but I made sure to follow it up with a moisture deep conditioner

 I like this better than the Frosty Repair one


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Hair was smooth and felt strong after rinsing. My hair was moisturized but I made sure to follow it up with a moisture deep conditioner *I like this better than the Frosty Repair one*



@shawnyblazes 
I wanted to try this.  Thank you.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I wanted to try this.  Thank you.


I wonder if she took it down because no one bought it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I wonder if she took it down because no one bought it?*



@shawnyblazes 
I thought it was a Christmas 'Limited Edition' item?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I thought it was a Christmas 'Limited Edition' item?


ooooh! That would make sense.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *ooooh! That would make sense*.


@shawnyblazes
Yeah, it was Ms. Frosty something???
I thought it was part of the Christmas/Winter items.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Yeah, it was Ms. Frosty something???
> I thought it was part of the Christmas/Winter items.



Ms. Frosty Deep Repairing Frosturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2016)

Used:
Conditioning Curl Crème as a Pre-Rx to help with detangling. 

1st time trying it this way (on dry hair).  Will see how I like it.

I normally use it strictly as a Final R/O.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 16, 2016)

Soultanicals is launching something new on the 18th.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 18, 2016)

Anyone else except for @rileypak  and myself get in on the sale and new items?


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 18, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Anyone else except for @rileypak  and myself get in on the sale and new items?



Imma sit this one out. I was tempted to get that new protein free DC though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Anyone else except for* *and myself get in on the sale and new items?*



@shawnyblazes 
Nah....I'm tryna' save my few coins for QB in the mernin'.


----------



## Missjaxon (Mar 19, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Anyone else except for @rileypak  and myself get in on the sale and new items?



@shawnyblazes 

I bought

*Aqua Mane- Instant Moisture Potion/Leave In Conditioner*

*L.A.I.D.- Reviving Edge Sleek*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2016)

I made a ST'icals Cart after checking out with QB - but didn't end up getting anything. 

 I was going to grab a couple bottles of Curl Conditioning Crème or maybe a Curl Play Cowash but decided against it.

Maybe I'll see what's up M-Day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm ready for my items to arrive.

I'm super curious about these new products.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 23, 2016)

These threads are no good for my old PJ ways.

After reading all your reviews in this thread, you all had me wanting to try a new DC.

I made a cart (Curl Elastic and Monoi Moisture Slip DC) that I've had sitting for a few days. I received a 15% Off coupon code. Was just about to hit pay, and now the Monoi Moisture Slip in out of stock. I'm not taking this as a sign. I want to try these things (and at a discounted price).


----------



## PJaye (Mar 23, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> These threads are no good for my old PJ ways.
> 
> After reading all your reviews in this thread, you all had me wanting to try a new DC.
> 
> I made a cart (Curl Elastic and Monoi Moisture Slip DC) that I've had sitting for a few days. I received a 15% Off coupon code. Was just about to hit pay, and now the Monoi Moisture Slip in out of stock. I'm not taking this as a sign. I want to try these things (and at a discounted price).



There's currently a 30% off sale going on.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 23, 2016)

PJaye said:


> There's currently a 30% off sale going on.



Thanks. I tried using that code first but it didn't work for me. I put it down to being in the UK. I did t read any smallprint but maybe it's only for domestic purchases?


----------



## PJaye (Mar 23, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks. I tried using that code first but it didn't work for me. I put it down to being in the UK. I did t read any smallprint but maybe it's only for domestic purchases?



The code should still work because the sale doesn't end until 3/25 (it's 30% off $30).  If it still doesn't work, the code SOUL20 will always take 20% off; but if I were you, I would wait for a better discount because 15% ain't jack.


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 23, 2016)

PJaye said:


> The code should still work because the sale doesn't end until 3/25 (it's 30% off $30).  If it still doesn't work, the code SOUL20 will always take 20% off; but if I were you, I would wait for a better discount because 15% ain't jack.



Tell me about it. Thanks again for that info. I'll wait until the Monoi DC is back in stock before making my purchase.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 28, 2016)

I received my tracking information this morning.  I hope it arrives by Saturday.  That will be 2 weeks and time to wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2016)

Thinking about trying the Molasses Reconstruct tomorrow, to see if I need to pick one up during the M-Day Sale.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 1, 2016)

My items were delivered after all today. Woot woot!!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 1, 2016)

Update: I've ordered my DCs. Now I play the waiting game #nopatience.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2016)

@rileypak

You were Absolutely correct about the Molasses Reconstruct. 

I wanted to use it again today.  It's utterly delicious.  

And it gave me fantastic results.  I definitely want another Jar or x2


----------



## rileypak (Apr 2, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> You were Absolutely correct about the Molasses Reconstruct.
> 
> ...


Yay! Glad it worked for you 

Seriously ST is really starting to piss me off. This is the second package I've received this year that had products leaking. I just remembered last time I emailed them they didn't even respond back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2016)

@rileypak

That is so unfortunate.  Huge Pet Peeve.

The latest things I purchased from her were almost wrapped a little too tight.

I hope if you contacted her this time, she takes time to respond.  That's a real turn-off.


----------



## Karribean_Kurls (Apr 2, 2016)

My hair hates soultanicals products. Knot sauce and mango dip gave me amazing slip got the knots shed hair out when it dried it was stiff, dry and felt coated!! Kink drink and other hair mist gave me slip and then I got like this burning itchiness.  The knot butta started out moisturizing then again coated dry and stiff. SMT


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 4, 2016)

The  Monoi Moisture Slip- Deep Conditioning, Fertilizing Dip is pretty good and I say that without having time to use steam or heat.  I had it in for 15 minutes and after rinsing my hair was yum. I can only imagine what it will be after steaming it in.  this says protein and glycerin free but because of the monoi oil _*for me*_, I would have to follow this up with something super duper moisturizing. 

The Aqua Mane had very nice slip and absorbed into my hair , however it has coconut oil fairly high, so.. this will not be something I could leave in my hair.  I'll use it up as a prepoo but not a repurchase


I'm going to rinse my hair on Wednesday and then re style with the curl juice mousse and then try and lay my edges with the  LAID


----------



## PJaye (Apr 6, 2016)

OMGoodness, I'd forgotten how badly monoi smells!  How am I going to use this stuff?  It's gross!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2016)

I think I'll use the Molasses Reconstruct DC'er again on Saturday


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 9, 2016)

Soultanicals Magical Molasses Deep-Reconstruct = Instant Bae Status    How much was the ST M-Day discount last year?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2016)

Depending on the Sale...will get a 16oz of the Molasses Reconstruct M-Day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2016)

PJaye said:


> *OMGoodness, I'd forgotten how badly monoi smells!  How am I going to use this stuff?  It's gross!*



@PJaye
I refuse to buy anything with Monoi (by anyone).  Good Luck on using it up.


----------



## Karribean_Kurls (Apr 9, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> I refuse to buy anything with Monoi (by anyone).  Good Luck on using it up.



Does your hair like babassu oil??


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 15, 2016)

Soultanicals will now be in some of your local Bed Bath and Beyond Stores as well as Harmon Grocery Stores.

I have a feeling shes going to be in Target as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Soultanicals will now be in some of your local Bed Bath and Beyond Stores *as well as Harmon Grocery Stores.
> *I have a feeling shes going to be in Target as well*



@shawnyblazes

Interesting.


----------



## PJaye (Apr 15, 2016)

The shelf life of her products is too short for the mainstream (I just threw away half a jar of brown Marula Maru that I purchased in December).  Plus, how is she going to resolve her consistency issues beforehand?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2016)

PJaye said:


> *The shelf life of her products is too short for the mainstream (I just threw away half a jar of brown Marula Maru that I purchased in December)*.  Plus, how is she going to resolve her consistency issues beforehand?



@PJaye
Excellent Point!

I would not want to buy anything off the shelf.


----------



## Tibbar (Apr 16, 2016)

If they start focusing on delivering to stores, we'll never get online orders....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2016)

How does Aqua Mane smell?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 20, 2016)

@shawnyblazes, have you tried your LAID yet?  It looks like she changed the formula.
*We've heard your feedback and have decided to switch up the formula/texture of L.A.I.D.! L.A.I.D, Reviving Edge Sleek is no longer a pomade/balm texture and now more of a WHIPPED GELLY SLICK!!! The slickness on this is so much better! You won't be disappointed! We're shipping 2 oz complimentary jars to all those who already purchased early this month! #edges #edgegel*


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 20, 2016)

My parcel has been showing as 'departed' in the UK since the 12th. The delivery service my end has no record of the tracking number. I've emailed, and gone via the Soultanicals website for help from her end but heard nothing for 2 days. 

At this rate, it looks like I will be requesting a refund, and will not get to try these potential delights after all hmmph.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 20, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @shawnyblazes, have you tried your LAID yet?  It looks like she changed the formula.
> *We've heard your feedback and have decided to switch up the formula/texture of L.A.I.D.! L.A.I.D, Reviving Edge Sleek is no longer a pomade/balm texture and now more of a WHIPPED GELLY SLICK!!! The slickness on this is so much better! You won't be disappointed! We're shipping 2 oz complimentary jars to all those who already purchased early this month! #edges #edgegel*




Nope. I just saw this on Facebook and now I'm looking forward to comparing the gelly versus the pomade. I wonder if it was a lot of feedback to get this change. 

@MileHighDiva


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2016)

I'll probably pick up my Molasses Reconstruct during her 8oz $9.99 Sale.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 20, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Nope. I just saw this on Facebook and now I'm looking forward to comparing the gelly versus the pomade. I wonder if it was a lot of feedback to get this change.
> 
> @MileHighDiva


It had to be a lot, she just launched this product.  I'm curious what was wrong with the original formulation, or if it was just too similar to this product?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 20, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> My parcel has been showing as 'departed' in the UK since the 12th. The delivery service my end has no record of the tracking number. I've emailed, and gone via the Soultanicals website for help from her end but heard nothing for 2 days.
> 
> At this rate, it looks like I will be requesting a refund, and will not get to try these potential delights after all hmmph.


Did it ship via USPS?  Is it showing 'departed' in USPS's system or the Royal Mail's?  I hope you get your goodies!


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 20, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Did it ship via USPS?  Is it showing 'departed' in USPS's system or the Royal Mail's?  I hope you get your goodies!



Me too. It's showing on USPS tracking but there's been no movement since the 12th. I don't wanna have to get a refund but all is not looking well at this stage.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 20, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Me too. It's showing on USPS tracking but there's been no movement since the 12th. I don't wanna have to get a refund but all is not looking well at this stage.


Welcome to the nightmare known as USPS!  You'll probably get it, USPS


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 20, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Welcome to the nightmare known as USPS!  You'll probably get it, USPS



I havent had a problem with them until now. My coworker joked that somebody was probably using my conditioners. I was like. I can't play those games. I just want my ish


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 20, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> It had to be a lot, she just launched this product.  I'm curious what was wrong with the original formulation, or if it was just to similar to this product?




Hmm, maybe? It's a pomade so I'm sure its buttery in a sense? 

I'm definitely going to try both out as soon as the gelly arrives.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 20, 2016)

@MileHighDiva I just read the reviews online.  Seems to be a great sealant or oil product but not a true edge tamer.  

Hmmm.  I'm kinda wanting to twist with it now.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 27, 2016)

@AbsyBlvd, did you receive your goodie package yet?


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 27, 2016)

@MileHighDiva Aww thanks for thinking of me. Yes I did. I received it today. I posted in the hit and miss thread because you know that was a super hit for me today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 28, 2016)

This Kink Drink, I just don't know ya'll. It's like, it doesn't make my hair feel bad, but I can't rave about it either. I think I want it to work so bad I keep using it. The ingredients are so wonderful though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *This Kink Drink, I just don't know ya'll. It's like, it doesn't make my hair feel bad, but I can't rave about it either*. I think I want it to work so bad I keep using it. The ingredients are so wonderful though.



@NaturallyATLPCH

I feel the same way.  I still have some left, but I always reach for something else. 

Probably won't be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2016)

Bought another Molasses Reconstruct from Hattache.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 28, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I feel the same way.  I still have some left, but I always reach for something else.
> 
> Probably won't be a repurchase.


 
Yes, I'll use up what I have and then I won't repurchase either.
Plus the Marulas are making my hair feel sort of gummy. I'll try them again on clarified hair but once again, this line has not really been consistent for me. Like, I will rave about something then it will just be okay.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 28, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes, I'll use up what I have and then I won't repurchase either.
> *Plus the Marulas are making my hair feel sort of gummy. I'll try them again on clarified hair but once again, this line has not really been consistent for me*. Like, I will rave about something then it will just be okay.



Girl THIS. My new jar of marula isn't really as amazing as my previous jar. My hair wasn't nearly as soft. Her consistency issues have made me start looking elsewhere.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 28, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Girl THIS. My new jar of marula isn't really as amazing as my previous jar. My hair wasn't nearly as soft. Her consistency issues have made me start looking elsewhere.


 
Sigh...hence the life of a PJ. I've been exploring some OTG options as well. So far APB is the only one who's been consistent with performance over the years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *once again, this line has not really been consistent for me.* *Like, I will rave about something then it will just be okay.*


@NaturallyATLPCH
This is me with this particular Line.  I'll start out really liking something and then meh...not so much.

I have consistently purchased Curl Dream Conditioning Crème, Afrotastic and now Molasses.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 2, 2016)

Soultanicals is in Target.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2016)

I picked up a Molasses at Hattache.

I just placed an order with My Loux. 

I thought I was getting a back up of Afrotastic, but it was really Fluffalicious.

I am asking to switch it with something else.  Don't think I want Fluffalicious.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 3, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Soultanicals is in Target.



I stand corrected,  ON Target . com


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2016)

So My Loux switched out Fluffalicious for me.  I switched it for BeeMine Luscious.

I did want a back up for Afrotastic DC'er.


----------



## PJaye (May 3, 2016)

^^^ That Loux place only carries 2 ST products - Fluff and a styler.  Actually, it doesn't carry much of anything, which is why I don't bother browsing there.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 3, 2016)

Looks like Ayo is back to her delayed shipping, at one point it was a day or two, now it's been a week and my order is still awaiting fulfillment. I just ordered two Kink Drinks.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 6, 2016)

Ugh, I should have checked with yall before I ordered from this company. This stuff better not suck!


----------



## AgeinATL (May 6, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> Ugh, I should have checked with yall before I ordered from this company. This stuff better not suck!



It's a good line....when there aren't any consistency issues. What did you get?

Eta: I saw what you bought in the other thread. You chose wisely, my son!


----------



## Beamodel (May 6, 2016)

Shipping label was created a few days ago and no movement still....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2016)

I placed an order.  Wonder how long it will take?


----------



## rileypak (May 6, 2016)

Beamodel said:


> Shipping label was created a few days ago and no movement still....



She created my label on the 20th, it didn't move until the 26th or 27th.


----------



## Beamodel (May 6, 2016)

rileypak said:


> She created my label on the 20th, it didn't move until the 26th or 27th.



Oh lawdy. Never again with them. That's just too much


----------



## AgeinATL (May 7, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I placed an order.  Wonder how long it will take?



Her shipping had greatly improved for a while and now it's back to being wonky. I bought an item and the shipping label was created a week later. It didn't actually ship until a week after that. Nothing annoys me more than vendors creating shipping labels with no movement until days later.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 7, 2016)

I placed my order on April 26, got a shipping notification on May 4 with no movement yet.

I'm anticipating to get my things in a few days, putting my total order to receiving to two weeks.

Think I'm done with Soultanicals, time to move on anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2016)

I don't know why I thought they started using a Fulfillment Center to ship their orders? 

Maybe it was someone else?

Anyway, can you imagine her in Target?

Lawd....dem shelves will stay on empty.  Because the stuff won't ever ship.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 7, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't know why I thought they started using a Fulfillment Center to ship their orders?
> 
> Maybe it was someone else?
> 
> ...



I think it was her! Stuff was shipping out in 24-48 hours. One order took a week from order to shipping for me to get, I was all hyped up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *I think it was her! *Stuff was shipping out in 24-48 hours. One order took a week from order to shipping for me to get, I was all hyped up.


@NaturallyATLPCH

I know it was.  Wonder what happened?  Maybe got too expensive?

It was also coming from someplace else (not her usual ship point).

But Clawd...I personally don't think she is ready for Target. IMHO.

Unless she plans on being OOS all the time.

Hmph.  Target might wanna pump 'dem brakes on that deal.


----------



## myronnie (May 7, 2016)

I don't know why Target accepted Soultanicals..
Their packaging, consistency, shelf life, and shipping are not up to par. 
I love their Afrotastic Dc and Marula Maru but they just aren't where they need to be.


----------



## PJaye (May 7, 2016)

^^^ This.  I will never purchase these products from anywhere other than her website again because their shelf life and consistencies are substandard.  I ordered some from an online vendor in December and they began smelling funny and turning brown last month.  She's not ready for mass distribution on that scale.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 7, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> It's a good line....when there aren't any consistency issues. What did you get?
> 
> Eta: I saw what you bought in the other thread. You chose wisely, my son!



That's what it's looking like! Smh. I did ask her to switch the Marula muru for the new no protein dc. Also, Target sent me an update that my order will be delayed by way longer than expected. It said it should be ready for pickup around the 17th. Wtf. 
I ordered the Soultanicals stuff from them on the 5th. I also emailed her for the free 8oz product, per the promo on the 5th. *sigh*
We shall see.


----------



## AgeinATL (May 8, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> That's what it's looking like! Smh. I did ask her to switch the Marula muru for the new no protein dc. *Also, Target sent me an update that my order will be delayed by way longer than expected. *It said it should be ready for pickup around the 17th. Wtf.
> I ordered the Soultanicals stuff from them on the 5th. I also emailed her for the free 8oz product, per the promo on the 5th. *sigh*
> We shall see.



See this is why she isn't ready for prime time. Target won't tolerate this mess very long.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 8, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> See this is why she isn't ready for prime time. Target won't tolerate this mess very long.



I can't front, it's very annoying. When I hear stuff like that, I just want to ask for my money back. It would have been fine if that were the original estimated date, but they came back with that after I done placed my order. Smh


----------



## BrownBetty (May 8, 2016)

I had a cart ready but these stories are awful. Imma pass..


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 8, 2016)

I have tried multiple times with this line. 

Initially the products feel great, but I always end up with dull, dry, tangled hair. ALWAYS.

Plus her customer service is not up to par. I love the names of her products, she is very creative but then I remember my hair doesn't love her stuff.


----------



## Beamodel (May 9, 2016)

My shipping label finally has movement. After about a week of the label being created.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 11, 2016)

I finally got mine today. I'm not motivated to use it, check the swap boards for some product listings ladies.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 11, 2016)

Dayum. Got the Knot Sauce today. Root to tip moistire, w/o me having to seal. Dayum. Imma have to see how this works after about to weeks, but I haven't had a leave in do this to my hair since the original Oyin hair dew, before they reformulated. I'm almost annoyed. Lol


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 11, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> Dayum. Got the Knot Sauce today. Root to tip moistire, w/o me having to seal. Dayum. Imma have to see how this works after about to weeks, but I haven't had a leave in do this to my hair since the original Oyin hair dew, before they reformulated. I'm almost annoyed. Lol


When did they reformulate hair dew?  I'm curious, if it was before or after, I started using it.

Nvm, I just read on FB they had to update their labels to comply with INCI rules.  There has been no formula changes.  Whew!


----------



## AgeinATL (May 12, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> Dayum. Got the Knot Sauce today. Root to tip moistire, w/o me having to seal. Dayum. Imma have to see how this works after about to weeks, but I haven't had a leave in do this to my hair since the original Oyin hair dew, before they reformulated. I'm almost annoyed. Lol



I know girl. You almost hate to like her products because of the hassle.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 16, 2016)

I received my shipping notification for the replaced LAID


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2016)

Got my Shipping Notice for my M-Day Purchase.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 18, 2016)

I received my Kink Drink on Saturday. It's dope too. Smh. Received a shipping notification for my DC today. I really love this stuff.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 18, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> When did they reformulate hair dew?  I'm curious, if it was before or after, I started using it.
> 
> Nvm, I just read on FB they had to update their labels to comply with INCI rules.  There has been no formula changes.  Whew!



Really? Because I remember comparing old and new labels, and ingredients were not only out of order, but one was missing. Can't remember what it qas. I'd have to see if I still have my old empty bottle. Plus it works differently on my hair. The original stuff was irreplaceable for me. IMO, the original was reformulated a few years ago. Just my opinion. 
Do you like it?


----------



## JerriBlank (May 18, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I know girl. You almost hate to like her products because of the hassle.



Exactly! I hate that it took me this long to try, but if she's having issues then that would really annoy me as her products are looking like staple status.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 18, 2016)

Received my replacement.  Will look at it later as I'm currently out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2016)

Waiting on my back up of Molasses Reconstruct.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2016)

Recently used my "Love Perks" to purchase the Strand Repair DC'er.  

I didn't see the Moroccan Clay one when I paid my purchase and the fact that, that one is on Sale for 12 bucks.

Still waiting on my Mem-Day purchase.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jun 8, 2016)

Is the Knot Sauce really a must have for detangling? I keep seeing a lot of rave about it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 8, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Is the Knot Sauce really a must have for detangling? I keep seeing a lot of rave about it.



I wouldnt say its a must, but it does melt the knots over this way.  Works for me.  NOT a staple though but I DO like it... bunches.....


----------



## PJaye (Jun 8, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Is the Knot Sauce really a must have for detangling? I keep seeing a lot of rave about it.



Nah.  IME, the Afrotastic DC does a better job with respect to detangling...and moisturizing.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jun 8, 2016)

thanks girls


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2016)

Still Waiting on my Ship Notice for Strand Repair. 

Will also try to pick up a Moroccan Clay if it is still being offered for $12 during the 4th.


----------



## rileypak (Jun 9, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Is the Knot Sauce really a must have for detangling? I keep seeing a lot of rave about it.



In my experience for my hair, it was okay but definitely not life changing. 

I actually had more luck with the Knot So Fast detangling spray than I did with Knot Sauce (I needed way more Sauce than I did Spray for the same results). Honestly to me though neither are must haves in my stash.

PM me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2016)

No word yet on my Strand Repair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 13, 2016)

Received my shipping label


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2016)

All this time I've been waiting on Strand Repair, it was in the box I just opened with the Molasses Reconstruct.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 11, 2016)

I see that we are back to waiting 2 years for items to ship. Picked up a jar of my knot kocoa at the end of June. No movement, no label created, nothing. 

I have found replacements for the other items that were staples except this one. I plan on trying out Texture me natural or Simese twists during their next sale. 

After I find a new butter,  I am officially done with the line. I will not repurchase the membership and just close out my account.


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 11, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I see that we are back to waiting 2 years for items to ship. Picked up a jar of my knot kocoa at the end of *June*. No movement, no label created, nothing.
> 
> I have found replacements for the other items that were staples except this one. I plan on trying out Texture me natural or Simese twists during their next sale.
> 
> After I find a new butter,  I am officially done with the line. I will not repurchase the membership and just close out my account.



June huh?  That's not encouraging because I ordered some stuff during her 4th of July sale and I noticed a lot of things went out of stock before the sale ended. She must have been overwhelmed with orders so that does not bode well for my delivery times.   I'll just sit in the corner and wait...        Fortunately I'm not waiting on anything I'm out of. 

I do like quite a few of her products and try not to get low on the stuff I like.  I also only order during sales and expect to wait...   

 low expectations on her deliveries and every now and then am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 11, 2016)

Tibbar said:


> June huh?  That's not encouraging because I ordered some stuff during her 4th of July sale and I noticed a lot of things went out of stock before the sale ended. She must have been overwhelmed with orders so that does not bode well for my delivery times.   I'll just sit in the corner and wait...        Fortunately I'm not waiting on anything I'm out of.
> 
> I do like quite a few of her products and try not to get low on the stuff I like.  I also only order during sales and expect to wait...
> 
> low expectations on her deliveries and every now and then am pleasantly surprised.



July 1st, eh? Well, you might get your stuff around Labor Day...You know, I have overlooked a LOT with this vendor because her products work well for my hair. I guess I am just tired of having to do that. If she didn't have consistency issues, I wouldn't mind the wait times nearly as much. But I have to wait 2 years AND not know what I am getting?!?! I understand that products take time to make. I really do get that they get busy during sales. I would be okay with that but each time I seem to get a product that looks and feels different. I only pray that this jar of knot kocoa is the same as my previous one. I just need something to tied me over until I find a replacement. I do wish her well and continued success. I may revisit the line later down the line when/if she works out the kinks. She is a nice lady, I have never had customer service issues. I just can't with the inconsistencies. Girl, I hope you get your products this month...year....decade...


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 11, 2016)

@AgeinATL I ordered during the July 4th sale and received a notification this morning about a shipping label created, but who knows how long that will take before it moves 

With that said, I haven't ordered from this line since last year due the consistency issues. There's nothing in this line that is HG for me. I just purchased because it was a good sale. I don't plan on renewing the VIP membership either since I don't purchase enough for it to even matter anyway.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 11, 2016)

I was going to buy during the sale, then I saw all the reviews on delays.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 11, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL I ordered during the July 4th sale and received a notification this morning about a shipping label created, but who knows how long that will take before it moves
> 
> With that said, I haven't ordered from this line since last year due the consistency issues. There's nothing in this line that is HG for me. I just purchased because it was a good sale. I don't plan on renewing the VIP membership either since I don't purchase enough for it to even matter anyway.



I HATE that she does that. Don't print my dang label unless it is going to the post office that day!!! She had gotten it together for a minute, but now we are back to severe delays. Girl, since I have replaced most of the items, it doesn't pay for me to renew mine either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2016)

Still anxious to try the Strand Repair DC'er.  I hope I like it as much as the Molasses Reconstruct.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 14, 2016)

I received the Mollases Reconstructer. I'm surprised shipment moved shortly after this time.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 15, 2016)

Finally got my shipping notice....

She has some new products coming out soon. MUST....BE.....STRONG


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## rileypak (Jul 15, 2016)

This N/B is getting tougher by the day. 
By. The. Day.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 15, 2016)

@rileypak You ain't never lied 

I've been giving away products so it's helping to make a dent in my stash at least. Is it a huge dent? No ma'am, but it's good enough for now.


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 19, 2016)

My 4th of July order is moving now, but I'm trying to figure out why my stuff is in Phoenix, Arizona.  


Doesn't she ship from Brooklyn ??  I mean I live in NYC so what the what?? Does she have a local store front 
'cause this don't make no sense, if she does I'll just go get my stuff in the future...


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 19, 2016)

@Tibbar I believe her distribution center is in Arizona now. I said the same thing before when I was tracking my order.


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 19, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Tibbar I believe her distribution center is in Arizona now. I said the same thing before when I was tracking my order.


@flyygirlll2 
I wish my hair didn't like her products so much..

Actually, I wish I had more patience because I don't NEED anything I am waiting for right now!  I just thought it was shipping from Brooklyn....

Amazon prime has me so spoiled!  I expect everything in 2 days or less!  Their same day shipping on some items has me shook.  I'm getting deliveries on Sunday and everything.... don't know how to act now.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 19, 2016)

@Tibbar Yaassss Amazon will have a sista spoiled for real 

It's too bad she's gone back to her old ways with slow shipping. Thankfully nothing from this line is HG for me, but I can understand the frustration with waiting for products, especially the ones that work well on your hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

Tibbar said:


> My 4th of July order is moving now, but I'm trying to figure out why my stuff is in Phoenix, Arizona.
> 
> 
> Doesn't she ship from Brooklyn ??  I mean I live in NYC so what the what?? Does she have a local store front
> 'cause this don't make no sense, if she does I'll just go get my stuff in the future...


She's in Target.  Online and some stores.


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 19, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> She's in Target.  Online and some stores.


@shawnyblazes 
It seems like a really limited selection though, and of course never the stuff I'm looking for....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 19, 2016)

That summer bundle looked very tempting...I almost bit.

Then I thought about me liking them and them possibly not being offered anymore, and her slow arse shipping ways emerging again and quickly passed.

This no buy is getting better and better lol...


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 19, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> That summer bundle looked very tempting...I almost bit.
> 
> *Then I thought about me liking them and them possibly not being offered anymore*, and her slow arse shipping ways emerging again and quickly passed.
> 
> This no buy is getting better and better lol...



@NaturallyATLPCH 

This KILLS me with vendors !!!  Introducing a bunch of new stuff and then having limited availability on it!  If you are not going to keep selling it, don't introduce it!  Man, miss me with all of that trick marketing.  

woooosah.... 
_****gotta calm down, not that serious.... need to stop buying stuff anyway... .mumble/ mumble /mumble.....****_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2016)

@Tibbar
I bought the Strand Repair during a recent Sale.  Have you tried that one by chance?  Looking for some reviews.


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 19, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Tibbar
> I bought the Strand Repair during a recent Sale.  Have you tried that one by chance?  Looking for some reviews.


@IDareT'sHair , 
No, I have not tried that one yet.  I just order the basics from her, have not tried any new products lately.  The last "new" thing I tried was the magical molasses deep constructor and I just ordered the twist assist in this last order to try out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2016)

@Tibbar
I try to stick to what I know too.

I do have the Molasses Reconstruct and now the Strand Repair.


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 19, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *That summer bundle *looked very tempting...I almost bit.
> 
> Then I thought about me liking them and them possibly not being offered anymore, and her slow arse shipping ways emerging again and quickly passed.
> 
> This no buy is getting better and better lol...



@NaturallyATLPCH  -- I looked at this summer bundle deal again, and it says "ships 7/29/16" --- we all know what that means.... this "summer" bundle will not be received by anyone for the summer time... ha ha ha...  Why would she release it so late?  This should have been shipping late May....

yeah, ok Ayo, we see you....


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 19, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Tibbar
> I try to stick to what I know too.
> 
> I do have the Molasses Reconstruct and now the Strand Repair.



@IDareT'sHair   Let us know how you like it when you use it.   
Of course I don't see it on the website anymore even if I wanted to try it...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a twist assist for sale.  Never used.  Opened the jar , too much shea butter for me. 

If you're interested ,pms welcomed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh, I got the summer bundle and have used the Strand repair.  I like it alot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2016)

@shawnyblazes

Thank Ms. Blazes.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 20, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I see that we are back to *waiting 2 years* for items to ship. Picked up a jar of my knot kocoa at the end of June. No movement, no label created, nothing.
> 
> I have found replacements for the other items that were staples except this one. I plan on trying out Texture me natural or Simese twists during their next sale.
> 
> After I find a new butter,  I am officially done with the line. I will not repurchase the membership and just close out my account.





Try Jakeala's Nappy Butter @AgeinATL


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 20, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


>



Girl, you know I ain't lying!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 20, 2016)

Did ya'll know that soultanicals is being sold on Curlmart?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 20, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Did ya'll know that soultanicals is being sold on Curlmart?


I'm trying to understand how her stuff is in retail on places like Curlmart but she's having shipping issues directly from her site. Am I missing something here?


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 20, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'm trying to understand how her stuff is in retail on places like Curlmart but she's having shipping issues directly from her site. Am I missing something here?



OMG! I was thinking the EXACT same thing! I don't get it either.


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 20, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I'm trying to understand how her stuff is in retail on places like Curlmart but she's having shipping issues directly from her site. Am I missing something here?



It seems like Curlmart has the same 6 or 7 products that Target has. Maybe those are the most popular or the ones she is easiest able to mass produce.

My order was delivered today so I can calm down and go back to my quiet corner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 31, 2016)

My fiance opened the Twist Assist. Full of Shea Butter and coconut oil. Tell me why my twist bangs are shiny and pliable.  Curious, I go on the website and she no longer has it listed.  It's not surprising though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> My fiance opened the Twist Assist. Full of Shea Butter and coconut oil. Tell me why my twist bangs are shiny and pliable.  *Curious, I go on the website and she no longer has it listed.  It's not surprising though.*


@shawnyblazes 
Why is this happening?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Why is this happening?[/QUOTE
> 
> To me, that product was ordinary.  It's nothing outstanding in it.  I can make that. I only bought it because it said twist assist.  I need all the assistance I can get, lol.
> ...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 31, 2016)

I will say this though, I just untwisted my bang to add a little coil pudding for hold and after 2 hours of being twisted,  the definition was nice.  I twisted on dry hair.  


Only thing is my hair is a little greasy.  No matter how little of shea butter I use, it makes my hair greasy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2016)

I should try Strand Repair tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2016)

I know I already want a jar of Strand Repair.

I think it is on some type of "Limited Edition"?  But yassss....I want another one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 6, 2016)

Not sure if it's still on the site but the Knot Gelatin style and hold gum is pretty good. 

I could see this being something you could set your rod set or rollerset with.  Glycerin is high though.  I untwisted after 3 hours but I haven't been outside so I'm not sure if it would expand.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> My fiance opened the Twist Assist. Full of Shea Butter and coconut oil. Tell me why my twist bangs are shiny and pliable.  Curious, I go on the website and* she no longer has it listed*.  It's not surprising though.



I stand corrected, its under new goodies . Its not a cream to me, more like a malleable butter. Full of oil now though, lol

http://www.soultanicals.com/twist-assist-coil-defining-cream/


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

Lawd, just moisturized for the night with the Curly Kinks silk tress milk and the marula cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2016)

I've had my 1st "inconsistency" issue with my Conditioning Curl Cream.  The bottle I opened last night was 'off' - (runny).

I have never had that problem with this particular product.  I hope it was just a 'fluke'.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've had my 1st "inconsistency" issue with my Conditioning Curl Cream.  The bottle I opened last night was 'off' - (runny).
> 
> I have never had that problem with this particular product.  I hope it was just a 'fluke'.



Email her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Email her.*



@shawnyblazes
And I bought x2 bottles.  I wonder if the bottle of the 2nd one is runny as well?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 18, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> And I bought x2 bottles.  I wonder if the bottle of the 2nd one is runny as well?



Open and check.  I sent her an email on Friday.  She's replacing my item.  Real quick response.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 21, 2016)

Sigh....I need to unsubscribe from her email notifications. It's like still following your ex on Facebook...I am trying to quit this line, I don't need to know what new goodies she has.

But that "I Can't Believe Its Knot Honey-Agave Deep Conditioning Hair Caramel" tho...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 21, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Sigh....I need to unsubscribe from her email notifications. It's like still following your ex on Facebook...I am trying to quit this line, I don't need to know what new goodies she has.
> 
> But that "I Can't Believe Its Knot Honey-Agave Deep Conditioning Hair Caramel" tho...



Im getting that sucker


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 21, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Im getting that sucker



LOL!!!

Me too...cause I don't want you to be by yourself...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 21, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Me too...cause I don't want you to be by yourself...



I cant quit her. LOL

 I renewed my VIP as well. Just waiting for tomorrow for the sale.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 21, 2016)

I saw that. I'm getting it.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 21, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I cant quit her. LOL
> 
> I renewed my VIP as well. Just waiting for tomorrow for the sale.



I renewed mine too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2016)

@AgeinATL @rileypak @shawnyblazes

Ya'll are forcing me to get the Agave Caramel DC'er thingy.  I am such a sucka' for DC'ers.

The Molasses Reconstruct, Afrotastic and Strand Repair have all worked well for me.


----------



## NappyKinks (Sep 21, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> 
> Ya'll are forcing me to get the Agave Caramel DC'er thingy.  I am such a sucka' for DC'ers.
> 
> The Molasses Reconstruct, Afrotastic and Strand Repair have all worked well for me.


Wait what's the "Agave Caramel DC'er thingy"? I can't find it.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 21, 2016)

..............


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 21, 2016)

NappyKinks said:


> Wait what's the "Agave Caramel DC'er thingy"? I can't find it.



its not out yet,  I think tomorrow  and its in the bundle @NappyKinks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2016)

@shawnyblazes @rileypak @AgeinATL 
Ya'll some skrait up Product Pushas' up in this piece

*if it's in a bundle deal, i prolly won't get it*


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 21, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak @AgeinATL
> Ya'll some skrait up Product Pushas' up in this piece
> 
> *if it's in a bundle deal, i prolly won't get it*



Darn! I just noticed that it was in a bundle. Sometimes, if the demand is there, she will sell it separately. Keeping my fingers crossed because I want it BAD!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Darn! I just noticed that it was in a bundle. *Sometimes, if the demand is there, she will sell it separately. Keeping my fingers crossed because I want it BAD!!!!*



@AgeinATL 
Imma convo her & ask on behalf of LHCF.


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL
> Imma convo her & ask on behalf of LHCF.



Yesssssss!!!


----------



## rileypak (Sep 22, 2016)

Grabbed the bundle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2016)

@rileypak @AgeinATL @shawnyblazes

Heard back from Ayo:  _She said they will offer it separately BF - but if there is a demand for this "Goodie" sooner, she will consider offering it sooner ---- Stay Tuned!
_
So, I guess if a bunch of folks request it, she will offer it separately.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @AgeinATL @shawnyblazes
> 
> Heard back from Ayo:  _She said they will offer it separately BF - but if there is a demand for this "Goodie" sooner, she will consider offering it sooner ---- Stay Tuned!
> _
> So, I guess if a bunch of folks request it, she will offer it separately.



Awesome cause there are a few products I think I'd repurchase in the bundle...
I might have to start requesting them


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2016)

rileypak said:


> *Awesome cause there are a few products I think I'd repurchase in the bundle...*
> *I might have to start requesting them*


@rileypak 
Without having me go look (cause I know I'm not getting it), what all is in the Bundle?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

I purchased my bundle


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @AgeinATL @shawnyblazes
> 
> Heard back from Ayo:  _She said they will offer it separately BF - but if there is a demand for this "Goodie" sooner, she will consider offering it sooner ---- Stay Tuned!
> _
> So, I guess if a bunch of folks request it, she will offer it separately.



Thank you for asking T! I will be stalking her website to see if I can get it before BF.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Without having me go look (cause I know I'm not getting it), what all is in the Bundle?


*Can't Believe Its Knot Honey- Agave Deep Conditioning Hair Caramel (8 oz)*
*INGREDIENTS:* Organic Agave Nectar, Organic Extra Virgin Olive.Oil, Sugar Beet Syrup,  Blackstrap Molasses, Distilled Water, Organic Raspberry Syrup, Guar Gum, Grapeseed Oil, Apple Extract, Potassium Sorbate, Gluconolactone, Sorbic Acid, Phthalate-Free Fragrance, an extra slide of soulistic flava & LOVE!

*Almond Milk Healthy Hair Drink- (8 oz)*
*INGREDIENTS:*Distilled water, Almond Milk, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Almond Oil, Palm Oil, Macadamia Nut Oil, Centrimonium Choride, Sodium PCA, Propanediol, Panthenol, Phthalate-Free Fragrance, Gluconodeltalactone, Sodium Benzoate & LOVE!

*Curly Grail- Pumpkin-Coconut Styling Cocktail- (8 oz)*
*INGREDIENTS:* Cocoa Butter, Aloe Juice, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Stearalkonium Choloride, Castor Oil, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Coconut Oil, Cellulose Gum, Sodium Lactate, Panthenol, Phthalate-Free Fragrance, Gluconodeltalactone, Sodium Benzoate & LOVE!

*Pumpkin-Kaolin Healing Locks Deep-Clean Curl Detox- (8 oz)*
*INGREDIENTS: *
Distilled Water Botanically Infused with Horsetail, Sage, Nettle & Coltsfoot, Organic Aloe Juice, Pumpkin-Kaolin Clay, Olive Oil, Apricot Kernel Oil, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Bentonite Clay, Pumpkin Powder, Phthalate-Free Fragrance, Gluconodeltalactone, Sodium Benzoate, an extra slip of soulistic flava &* LOVE!*

*Na'pucino- Hot Oil Coffee Amino- (2 oz)*
*INGREDIENTS:* Sweet Almond Oil Infused with Organic Coffee Beans, Hempseed Oil, Spirulina extract, Seaweed extract, Vitamin E, Coffee Essential Oil, Pthlalate-Free Fragrance and LOVE!

*Candy Apple Edge Taffy- (2 oz)*
*INGREDIENTS:* Aloe juice, hydroxyethyl cellulose, castor oil, glycerin, cactus extract, vegetable squalane, apple extract, Phthalate-Free Fragrance, Gluconodeltalactone, Sodium Benzoate, an extra slip of soulistic flava &* LOVE!*

*Carrot Shampoo Vitamin Hair Bar (4 oz)*
*INGREDIENTS:* Saponified Oils of Coconut, Palm, Safflower, Vegetable Glycerin, Carrot Seed Oil, Purified Water, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Sodium Chloride, Hydrogenated Palm (and) Palm Kernel Glycerides, Sodium Lactate, Sorbitol, Sorbitan Oleate, *Soy Bean Protein, MSM, Biotin, Silica, Horsetail extract, an extra lather of soulistic flava & LOVE


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Thank you for asking T! I will be stalking her website to see if I can get it before BF.



gone git that bundle @AgeinATL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2016)

@rileypak @shawnyblazes
DANG!  I wish you wouldn't have done that.  Although I asked you to

Imma 'try' not to get it.

x4 8oz products is thebomb.com.gov.net.biz.edu

I can't wait for ya'lls reviews.  Gone @AgeinATL  and get it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> DANG!  I wish you wouldn't have done that.  Although I asked you to
> 
> Imma 'try' not to get it.
> ...



Only thing I dislike about  these bundles are the ship dates.

 The last bundle was really nice. That ACV shampoo bar was great and the Knot glide was the bidness!


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 22, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> gone git that bundle @AgeinATL



LOL!!! I went and looked at some of the products and they ALL look good. I'm TRYING not to do it, but I may have to get one. #godhelpme


----------



## rileypak (Sep 22, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> LOL!!! I went and looked at some of the products and they ALL look good. I'm TRYING not to do it, but I may have to get one. #godhelpme


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 22, 2016)

rileypak said:


>



LOL! Ya'll so wrong!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

I just want to know, where does she get these ideas???

*Na'pucino- Hot Oil Coffee Amino- (2 oz)*

This specially formulated hot oil treatment is designed to replenish and combat over processed hair, stimulate the hair follicles and increase blood flow to the hair & scalp.

*INGREDIENTS:* Sweet Almond Oil Infused with Organic Coffee Beans, Hempseed Oil, Spirulina extract, Seaweed extract, Vitamin E, Coffee Essential Oil, Pthlalate-Free Fragrance and LOVE


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2016)

@shawnyblazes @rileypak 
Ya'll some real Temptresses!.....

All of them sounds


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Ya'll some real Temptresses!.....
> 
> All of them sounds


----------



## rileypak (Sep 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> Ya'll some real Temptresses!.....
> 
> All of them sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2016)

rileypak said:


>



@rileypak

@shawnyblazes You know Ya'll just Wrong.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> @shawnyblazes You know Ya'll just Wrong.




 !!!


----------



## rileypak (Sep 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> @shawnyblazes You know Ya'll just Wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2016)

@rileypak @shawnyblazes

I can't wait until you get it!   #excited


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> 
> I can't wait until you get it!   #excited


I'm not going to be able to use it for awhile My install is October  11th.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak @shawnyblazes
> 
> I can't wait until you get it!   #excited



Me too!
I'm excited for that agave DC, clay detox, and the hot oil treatment the most although I'll give everything a try besides the shampoo bar. 
I'll probably give some of them a try once we get them in case I want to repurchase any of them (if they're available again).


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 22, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I just want to know, where does she get these ideas???
> 
> *Na'pucino- Hot Oil Coffee Amino- (2 oz)*
> 
> ...


She missed her calling.  She would make crazy mad $$$ on Madison Avenue.  Her names and marketing are always on point.  Curious, if she has a marketing degree, or just inherently talented with that stuff. Definitely a creative woman,


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 22, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> She missed her calling.  She would make crazy mad $$$ on Madison Avenue.  Her names and marketing are always on point.  Curious, if she has a marketing degree, or just inherently talented with that stuff. Definitely a creative woman,



@MileHighDiva  I totally agree.  I think that's  apart of her appeal for me.  I just love seeing her website,.the names, the products! Just suckered me all the way in.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 22, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> She missed her calling.  She would make crazy mad $$$ on Madison Avenue.  Her names and marketing are always on point.  Curious, if she has a marketing degree, or just inherently talented with that stuff. Definitely a creative woman,





Every time I go to the one black-owned BSS near me that carries the brand, hubby accompanies for the cupcakes across the way. When he sees the Soultanical products, his eyes light up. He loves the names. While I do my shopping, he heads straight for the Soultanicals section to see the names and see if anything new/cute is there, for joy at the creativity and soul.

THAT'S SAYIN' SOMETHING.

This woman is awesome at this.

ETA: And the WEBSITE?!?? Geeeeeeeeeniuuuuuuuuus. Like . . . can't imagine it being better. I'm shocked I haven't tried anything of hers. I just can't get started with another line, is all.


----------



## NappyKinks (Sep 23, 2016)

Coil Elements Fall Bundle
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKqJszVhqcU/

My VIP membership expired so I cashed in some points and got 25% off both the bundle and membership renewal.


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 23, 2016)

Y'all are REALLY making it hard to pass up this bundle.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 23, 2016)

NappyKinks said:


> Coil Elements Fall Bundle
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKqJszVhqcU/
> 
> My VIP membership expired so I cashed in some points and got 25% off both the bundle and membership renewal.



Man, I didn't even think of that.  I did use my $10 store credit towards it.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 23, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Y'all are REALLY making it hard to pass up this bundle.


Bought it this morning . I got a 15% off new customer discount on top of the bundle price too


----------



## rileypak (Sep 23, 2016)

I didn't realize the bundle was $50 
Guess I did get the VIP discount on it then


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 23, 2016)

rileypak said:


> I didn't realize the bundle was $50
> Guess I did get the VIP discount on it then


Its 7 products.  I didn't realize either.


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 24, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Bought it this morning . I got a 15% off new customer discount on top of the bundle price too



Come on now sis!! Stop it!! I feel myself weakening...

Let me go see how many points I have 

@IDareT'sHair I KNOW you have some points accumulated....I ain't going down by myself.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair and @AgeinATL 



Join us...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 24, 2016)

I looked at the bundle.
But being that these products are now so so on my hair, I'm passing. I didn't even renew my VIP. Soultanicals stuff is just too inconsistent for me. One minute it's holy grail, another minute it's just meh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2016)

@AgeinATL
I already looked at my points.   I thought you knew?

I don't have enough.

One reason, a lot of my ST'icals, I will gone & just get from Hattache during a Sale instead of going directly to ST'icals, so that affects my points somewhat.

And right now, I'm only using three things from them: Conditioning Curl Crème, Molasses Reconstruct, Strand Repair.  *Tis All*

I used the points I had a while back for 25%.  I'm tryna' accumulate some mo'


----------



## rileypak (Sep 29, 2016)

Due to demand, sounds like Soultanicals is getting ready to offer two products from the fall bundle for sale this weekend (not bundled).

They've been asking on their social media sites what people want offered from the following list (or at least from what I've seen on IG):
*Can't Believe Its Knot Honey- Agave Deep Conditioning Hair Caramel (8 oz)*

*Curly Grail- Pumpkin-Coconut Styling Cocktail- (8 oz)*

*Pumpkin-Kaolin Healing Locks Deep-Clean Curl Detox- (8 oz)*

*Na'pucino- Hot Oil Coffee Amino- (2 oz)*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 29, 2016)

Yall better go vote.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice!  I will definitely get something......

Yeah, Ya'll get out there and VOTE


----------



## rileypak (Sep 29, 2016)

I already did 
I'm all about that detox mask and the agave DC


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 29, 2016)

rileypak said:


> I already did
> I'm all about that detox mask and the agave DC



Thats what I voted for. Not.. that I'd be getting anything.....


----------



## rileypak (Sep 29, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Thats what I voted for. *Not.. that I'd be getting anything.....*



I am


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 29, 2016)

rileypak said:


> I am


lolololol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2016)

@shawnyblazes @rileypak
I want the Caramel Agave


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak
> I want the Caramel Agave


Yes, me too.

 I want to compare it to the Yam and Etae and Sweet Honey thang.    My favorite out of all three is the Etae , followed closely by the Sweet Honey Thang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Yes, me too.
> 
> I want to compare it to the Yam and* Etae* and Sweet Honey thang.   * My favorite out of all three is the Etae ,* followed closely by the Sweet Honey Thang.



@shawnyblazes 
So this is good uh?  I've never tried this line before.  Interesting.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 29, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Yes, me too.
> 
> I want to compare it to the Yam and Etae and Sweet Honey thang.    *My favorite out of all three is the Etae* , followed closely by the Sweet Honey Thang.



Need to look into this... for research purposes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So this is good uh?  I've never tried this line before.  Interesting.


Yes, Etaes caramel is BAE.  Lord, the moisture.  I apply it over my naked hair or on top of a deep conditioner and BABAY!!!!!!

I can get it up the street too. chileeeeeeee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Yes, Etaes caramel is BAE.  Lord, the moisture.  I apply it over my naked hair or on top of a deep conditioner and BABAY!!!!!!
> 
> *I can get it up the street too. chileeeeeeee*



@shawnyblazes
This makes it really nice!

ETA: Signed up for mailing list


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 29, 2016)

I was just coming in here to tell ya'll to go vote!

I voted for the detox mask and the agave DC.

@shawnyblazes - so you just gonna make us ALL go get a bottle of etae, huh?! 

 Are the ingredients on the bottle? I have been trying to figure out what's in it for the longest.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 29, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I was just coming in here to tell ya'll to go vote!
> 
> I voted for the detox mask and the agave DC.
> 
> ...


 I'll look when I get home and post it for you.  The ingredients are really simple. You can eat it


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 29, 2016)

I voted for the detox mask and agave DC.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 29, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'll look when I get home and post it for you.  The ingredients are really simple. You can eat it


Don't forget to list the ingredients @shawnyblazes


----------



## rileypak (Sep 30, 2016)

The two products that won and will be sold this weekend are: 
*Can't Believe Its Knot Honey- Agave Deep Conditioning Hair Caramel (8 oz)*

*Pumpkin-Kaolin Healing Locks Deep-Clean Curl Detox- (8 oz)*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2016)

@rileypak
Was there a discount on those?

ETA:  I want the Pumpkin Detox


----------



## rileypak (Sep 30, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Was there a discount on those?
> 
> ETA:  I want the Pumpkin Detox



There's a 30% off code: FIL30


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 30, 2016)

Got my detox mask and the agave conditioner!! Also picked up some platinum roots oil. Excited to try these!!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 30, 2016)

@AgeinATL Please review the oil whenever you get a chance. I picked up the detox mask and agave conditioner as well. I'm glad she went ahead and sold some of the products individualy because I didn't want to really spend money on the bundle.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 30, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Don't forget to list the ingredients @shawnyblazes


ooo, you know i forgot.  Forgive me. I'll do it tonight. Its a slower day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2016)

I got x2 of the Pumpkin Detoxes.


----------



## Anaisin (Sep 30, 2016)

They seem to have too many products and no product "lines". Idk where to start. I'll try them one day. This pumpkin stuff is tempting me though


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 30, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Don't forget to list the ingredients @shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 30, 2016)

Hmm

Honey. Bananas. Olive oil.  Cornstarch. Molasses.  ACV.  Tea tree.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 30, 2016)

@shawnyblazes Love the progress pic in your avi .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 30, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shawnyblazes Love the progress pic in your avi .


Thank you.


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 30, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL Please review the oil whenever you get a chance. I picked up the detox mask and agave conditioner as well. I'm glad she went ahead and sold some of the products individualy because I didn't want to really spend money on the bundle.



Sure will! I got you girl!


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 30, 2016)

@shawnyblazes 

Thank you for posting the ingredients. Very simple. I might pick some up for BF. Thanks again!!


----------



## Tibbar (Oct 2, 2016)

I received an order the other day with the knot dressing oil rinse.  A *small* amount of it leaked out.   I contacted them just to inform them stressing that I did not want a refund or exchange, strictly a general notification.  (I sent pic of oil stained box & shipping materials) 

I received a response back almost immediately with an apology and a $10 store credit.... I wasn't sure what to expect because they get customer service knocks -especially about shipping (including from me!) I was impressed.

Of course I turned around and combined that store credit with the 30% off code and placed another order....  
just 'cause that's the pj life..... . Ya'll know how it is

Afro love scalp rub, curl blaze hair glaze, I can't believe it's not pumpkin, pumpkin kaolin  healing locks deep clean curl detox, can't believe it's knot honey agave deep conditioning hair caramel  -- all new to me stuff to try.  I'm ok on my usual products from them.

Dang long product names....
I promise I'll wait patiently for my order


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 2, 2016)

@Tibbar 

Aside from the LONG shipping delays, she has excellent customer service. I really want her to succeed but she has got to get the shipping and consistency issues together. I don't understand because other natural hair lines have successfully transitioned mainstream.


----------



## Tibbar (Oct 2, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> @Tibbar
> 
> Aside from the LONG shipping delays, she has excellent customer service. I really want her to succeed but she has got to get the shipping and consistency issues together. I don't understand because other natural hair lines have successfully transitioned mainstream.



@AgeinATL 
Yeah I really want her to succeed too.  The products are great and she seems very innovative and creative. 

Maybe that's part of the problem --- too many new things added and constant innovation may not allow them to concentrate on getting the basics down well.   They are constantly introducing new things .. might be too much...

But I love their new things so I dunno....


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 2, 2016)

Tibbar said:


> @AgeinATL
> 
> Maybe that's part of the problem --- too many new things added and constant innovation may not allow them to concentrate on getting the basics down well.   They are constantly introducing new things .. might be too much...



I think that is exactly what it is. If I were her, I would focus on getting my shipping and consistency issues fixed before adding yet another variation of knot sauce. If I see one mo 'I can't believe it's knot knot sauce but it kinda is', I will scream...


----------



## Tibbar (Oct 2, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I think that is exactly what it is. If I were her, I would focus on getting my shipping and consistency issues fixed before adding yet another variation of knot sauce. *If I see one mo 'I can't believe it's knot knot sauce but it kinda is', I will scream...*


@AgeinATL 
That is too funny but you are so right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2016)

Tibbar said:


> *I contacted them just to inform them stressing that I did not want a refund or exchange, strictly a general notification.  (I sent pic of oil stained box & shipping materials)
> I received a response back almost immediately with an apology and a $10 store credit.... I wasn't sure what to expect because they get customer service knocks -especially about shipping (including from me!) I was impressed.*



@mzhotniz86

FYI


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 2, 2016)

But that that Knot Glide is the business.  The slip is insane.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 2, 2016)

@AgeinATL I know what you mean, but yassssss to what @shawnyblazes says about that Knot Glide though. It is indeed slip city and makes detangling easy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 2, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL I know what you mean, but yassssss to what @shawnyblazes says about that Knot Glide though. It is indeed slip city and makes detangling easy.



Does it have more slip than the NaturelleGrow deep conditioners? Thanks in advance!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 2, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Does it have more slip than the NaturelleGrow deep conditioners? Thanks in advance!



Yes it does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2016)

I've been very pleased with the ST'cials products I use (mostly Conditioners):
Afrotastic Curl Elastic
Molasses Reconstruct
Conditioning Curl Crème
Strand Repair

I have high hopes for the Pumpkin Detox.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 2, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Yes it does.





Besides the Soultanicals site, where can this be purchased? I'm not using a purchasing pass at the Soultanicals site.  The number of products has me a little thrown, and I'm not ready to start trialing from this line aside from a detangler that has a ridiculous amount of slip.

Question to anyone: 

What is Soultanicals's best product(s) for wash-and-go's?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 2, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Besides the Soultanicals site, where can this be purchased? I'm not using a purchasing pass at the Soultanicals site.  The number of products has me a little thrown, and I'm not ready to start trialing from this line aside from a detangler that has a ridiculous amount of slip.
> 
> Question to anyone:
> 
> What is Soultanicals's best product(s) for wash-and-go's?



The products are available in Target, but I'm not sure if this product is available there because it's new. I have not tried a WNG so I can't answer that question.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 2, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> The products are available in Target, but I'm not sure if this product is available there because it's new. I have not tried a WNG so I can't answer that question.



Is there a sale right now? TIA!


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 2, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL I know what you mean, but yassssss to what @shawnyblazes says about that Knot Glide though. It is indeed slip city and makes detangling easy.





@shawnyblazes and @flyygirlll2 

What is the moisture like? Do y'all use it as a leave in? 

I swear that I am trying to leave this line behind but y'all keep pulling me back in!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> *I swear that I am trying to leave this line behind but y'all keep pulling me back in! *



@AgeinATL
You know these some PJ Gangstas' up in here!


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 2, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL
> You know these some PJ Gangstas' up in here!



LOL! I need to stay out this thread!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> *LOL! I need to stay out this thread!*



@AgeinATL 
You know these folks will make it hard on a Sista'


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 2, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy There's a 30% sale now until 10/3/16 with code FIL30


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 2, 2016)

@AgeinATL I've only used it to detangle before washing. I haven't tried to use it as leave in but @shawnyblazes has used it as a leave in before.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 2, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> @shawnyblazes and @flyygirlll2
> 
> What is the moisture like? Do y'all use it as a leave in?
> 
> I swear that I am trying to leave this line behind but y'all keep pulling me back in!



I can't leave it in.  My hair was as hard as can be.  I can only use it to detangle and then it must be rinsed out.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 2, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy There's a 30% sale now until 10/3/16 with code FIL30



OMG. They got me.

I think I'm at least going to order:

*1. Slip-N-Slide, Knot-Proof Hair Glide
2. Fluffalicious Curl Nutricious 
3. Curl Blaze Hair Glaze
4. Knot Dressing Oil Rinse*

I am trying to determine if there is a protein DC and if it it's good or not.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Oct 2, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> OMG. They got me.
> 
> I think I'm at least going to order:
> 
> ...



The Knot Sauce was okay, it didn't do anything amazing for my hair. I may have an unopened bottle somewhere I can send to you, if you want to try it.

I will check when I get home ( 20 minutes or so).


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Oct 2, 2016)

Wait, never mind you're not talking about the Knot Sauce, this is a new product. She rolls them bad boys out. 

@YvetteWithJoy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 2, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> The Knot Sauce was okay, it didn't do anything amazing for my hair. I may have an unopened bottle somewhere I can send to you, if you want to try it.
> 
> I will check when I get home ( 20 minutes or so).



Oh, wow! Thanks, @cutiepiebabygirl. If you have the newer detangler . . . the GLIDE (not the Knot Sauce), then I'll buy it from you. I don't think the Knot Sauce will do me better than my NaturelleGrow DCers.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 2, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Wait, never mind you're not talking about the Knot Sauce, this is a new product. She rolls them bad boys out.
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy



Yup. 

Since I'm DEFINITELY trying the new GLIDE detangler and since all is 30% off, I'm going to go ahead and order things that I don't have staples/HGs for. I have no idea which DC I should get if I want protein.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Oct 2, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, wow! Thanks, @cutiepiebabygirl. If you have the newer detangler . . . the GLIDE (not the Knot Sauce), then I'll buy it from you. I don't think the Knot Sauce will do me better than my NaturelleGrow DCers.



I see you saw my post, my bad! If I ever have a product that is wack and someone wants to try it, they can for free.


YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yup.
> 
> Since I'm DEFINITELY trying the new GLIDE detangler and since all is 30% off, I'm going to go ahead and order things that I don't have staples/HGs for. I have no idea which DC I should get if I want protein.



Her products are um..they have potential. They can really be hit or miss. She has good sales, I'll give her that.
Nothing in the product line so far has wowed me besides the Marula-Muru, (but I can't figure out where it would go in my reggie) and the other products of hers I do have, I don't find myself reaching for often.

If I want to try something of hers, I wait until he has a deep discount like on BF, she'll offer salon sizes for $20 and 50% off everything.

If you get something, report back. I'm taking BF notes. LOL!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 2, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> I see you saw my post, my bad! If I ever have a product that is wacka nd soemone wanst to try, tehy can for free.
> 
> 
> Her products are um..they have potential. They can really be hit or miss. She has good sales, I'll give her that.
> ...



I'm feeling less than confident about this purchase.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Oct 2, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm feeling less than confident about this purchase.



Lord, me and my pessimistic posts! Our hair is very similar, but I have picked up on our differences. We're hair fraternal twins! You might love it, but I'd wait for a deeper discount to try things out, especially if you're doing well with products now, that way if it's just decent, you paid half off. BF is not that far away!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 2, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Lord, me and my pessimistic posts! Our hair is very similar, but I have picked up on our differences. We're hair fraternal twins! You might love it, but I'd wait for a deeper discount to try things out, especially if you're doing well with products now, that way if it's just decent, you paid half off. BF is not that far away!



LOL! It's not just you. 

I have NEVER ordered anything from this line. It just seems so hit and miss . . . and then the RASH OF PRODUCTS had me saying  . . . too much too soon!

To use a pass on this line feels CRAZY! I felt compelled to purchase now because of my detangling woes. This morning . . . EESH! I don't even want to get INTO it: So much detangling and detangling and detangling . . .

You know what: I'm going to wait. At the Sept-nov no-buy thread I shared a pic with all my products purchased over the last 3 years laid out (minus about 16 in the shower and fridge). I will wait until BF to get the detangler. From the reviews, the Fluffalicious Curl Nutricious will probably be amazing for my hair. Also, the hair glaze is good for wash-and-go's that entail TONS of water. That might really work for me. But I can wait.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> I see you saw my post, my bad! If I ever have a product that is wacka nd soemone wanst to try, tehy can for free.
> 
> 
> Her products are um..they have potential. They can really be hit or miss. She has good sales, I'll give her that.
> ...



@cutiepiebabygirl 

Thanks for the bolded. I want to try some of those Salon sized products but not at $40 a bottle. With this knowledge, I can wait


----------



## KinkyRN (Oct 2, 2016)

I only read this page of the thread but after going to the site I think I will start at page 1 and get ready for BF (rubs hands like Birdman)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 4, 2016)

I made the purchase. 

1 x Fluffalicious Curl Nutricious
1 x Curl Blaze Hair Glaze
1 x Knot Dressing Oil Rinse
1 x Slip-N-Slide, Knot-Proof Hair Glide
I am envisioning glorious, low-knot washing and styling. Why am I letting my hopes get up?  

So . . . Should I expect shipping to be SUPER SLOW, given this vendor's past history and especially given that this was a sale? TIA!


----------



## rileypak (Oct 4, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I made the purchase.
> 
> 1 x Fluffalicious Curl Nutricious
> 1 x Curl Blaze Hair Glaze
> ...



Honestly, expect slow shipping with Soultanicals. That's just how it is with them.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 4, 2016)

rileypak said:


> Honestly, expect slow shipping with Soultanicals. That's just how it is with them.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 4, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


>



I know. It's just a theme with them.
A good portion of their products are lovely but you have to prepare yourself for possible inconsistencies and slow shipping. I will say I've never had an issue with their customer service. When I've brought things to their attention, it's been addressed in a timely manner. 
Despite the issues, I still purchase from them because I do enjoy their products (for myself and my family) and they usually have really nice sales. I love the Magical Molasses Deep-Constructor (really nice balancing DC) and my family likes the cleansers and the pomade-like butters.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 4, 2016)

VIP order timeline
 Ordered Sept 21st , went to usps  Sept 27th, out for Delivery today


----------



## Tibbar (Oct 4, 2016)

rileypak said:


> Honestly, *expect slow shipping with Soultanicals. That's just how it is with them.*



THIS
Every now and then they will surprise you but don't count on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2016)

Waiting patiently for my x2 Pumpkin Detox.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 4, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Waiting patiently for my x2 Pumpkin Detox.



I didn't get anything from that last sale, even though it was a great one and that's because I need to try the products in the bundle I already purchased before I can invest in other products from this line.

That bundle might get to the Bahamas by the end of October or the beginning of November. So far there's no movement or shipping notification on it as yet. I don't even know if my hair will like them


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2016)

@Aggie
I'm glad I passed on the "Bundle" even though it was a great deal.

I'm glad ST'icals elected to offer some of the items separately.

The key for them is, if there is something you like, always have a back-up.

And if you get caught with without one, visit Hattache, Pampered & Twisted or someplace else who ships quickly or someplace that offers ST'icals  OTG.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah @YvetteWithJoy be prepared to wait.
I ordered the Pumpkin Detox with my VIP credit and do not expect it any time soon lol...this is not a line you can rely on for speedy shipping, especially during a sale.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 4, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yeah @YvetteWithJoy be prepared to wait.
> I ordered the Pumpkin Detox with my VIP credit and do not expect it any time soon lol...this is not a line you can rely on for speedy shipping, especially during a sale.





I'll try to stop imagining the products being so good and try to focus on trialing from my stash, then.

ETA: I went to the black-owned BSS in my area that carries Soultanicals. They don't have the new stuff, and they didn't have much in stock.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 8, 2016)

I pre ordered the gallon size of the Knot glide.   It's just that serious.   I don't have any product around in gallon sizes but I feel this could be a serious aide for me in keeping the tangles at bay.

I'm going to have to layer it or rinse it out though.  Have to tweak it once it arrives.   

I'm in no hurry for it as I'm in a protective style.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2016)

@shawnyblazes

Hey Ms. Blazes!

What all did they offer in Gallons?

ETA: Never mind, I found it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 8, 2016)

Um...I picked up a salon size of the Knot Glide for $15.00. With my VIP, free shipping, and 25% off Love Perks reward, there was no way I was passing that up. 
Not in a rush to get it either. In fact, I'm not in a rush to get anything from Soultanicals now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *Um...I picked up a salon size of the Knot Glide for $15.00. With my VIP, free shipping, and 25% off Love Perks reward, there was no way I was passing that up.
> Not in a rush to get it either. In fact, I'm not in a rush to get anything from Soultanicals now.*



@NaturallyATLPCH
How do you plan to use it?

In fact, how is everyone using it?  @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2 @AgeinATL


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 8, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How do you plan to use it?
> 
> In fact, how is everyone using it?  @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2 @AgeinATL


I'm using it as a detangler/prepoo. I'll throw some ayurvedic powders up in there and do a henna gloss also. May also use it as a leave in, who knows. I'll figure it out at that price and quantity .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 8, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I pre ordered the gallon size of the Knot glide.   It's just that serious.   I don't have any product around in gallon sizes but I feel this could be a serious aide for me in keeping the tangles at bay.
> 
> I'm going to have to layer it or rinse it out though.  Have to tweak it once it arrives.
> 
> I'm in no hurry for it as I'm in a protective style.



Wow. You have me so excited to try this product and glad I ordered.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 8, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair I primarily use it to detangle. I actaully used it this morning to detangle before washing my hair. It made finger detangling a breeze.... slip city fo sho!  

QB's CTDG is boss for detangling too... but chile, this here Knot Glide has been wonderful for finger detangling my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I primarily use it to detangle. I actaully used it this morning to detangle before washing my hair. It made finger detangling a breeze.... slip city fo sho!  QB's CTDG is boss for detangling too... but chile, this here Knot Glide has been wonderful for finger detangling my hair.*



@flyygirlll2
Nice Review.

Lawd knows I need help with that. 

But what I remembered, I forgot I was using Naturelle Grow's Pre-Poo to finger detangle which works like a charm.

How could I forget that???  So, I pulled it out.

Do you still have VIP?  Did you have Love Points?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 8, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair Oh, I totally forgot that I have NG Bannana Pre-poo too  lol. With the way my hair is set up, I need all the help I can get to get through it. I've been using the Knot Glide lately. IMO it blows the NG pre-poo out of the water. I just pre ordered the salon size of the Knot Glide  

No, I no longer have the VIP. Mine expired in August. I didn't renew it because I wasn't purchasing enough from there to justify it. Now I wish I had it though to save extra money. I don't have enough love perks to do anything with unfortunately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2016)

@flyygirlll2
Yeah, me either (as far as points go).  You are convincing me.......

ETA:  I found a 25% off Code.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm using it to prepoo and finger detangle @IDareT'sHair. I can't leave it in.  

Might do henna glosses with it, now that @NaturallyATLPCH  mentioned.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 8, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 8, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> How do you plan to use it?
> 
> In fact, how is everyone using it?  @shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2 @AgeinATL



I don't have this one but I am tempted. Are you getting it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2016)

@AgeinATL

Got It!....


----------



## rileypak (Oct 8, 2016)

I dislike you all. I kinda want it now...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2016)

@rileypak
My initial justification:  I thought I could eliminate picking up another jar of QB CTDG because this was twice the amount & cheaper.

But...now....I'm not so sure, because if QB has a sale (which she usually does on BF), there's a 99.9% chance I'm buying something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2016)

rileypak said:


> *I dislike you all. I kinda want it now...*



@rileypak

Tis All.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 8, 2016)

I ended up with a salon size/liter of the Slip n Slide Hair Glide in my cart.  When I didn't finish checking out they sent me a 15% off code to complete my transaction.  I felt compelled to hit "Pay Nah," with it practically being as good as the 50% off sale at $21.25.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2016)

@MileHighDiva
How much was your Shipping?

I found a 25% Discount Code in my Account that had been sitting there since June.

I paid $18.75 and $11.00+ for Shipping.  I think like $11.70.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 9, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> How much was your Shipping?
> 
> I found a 25% Discount Code in my Account that had been sitting there since June.
> ...


$7.75 for shipping, so I ended up paying $29.00 total.   Is it not hitting my PayPal acct yet, due to it being a pre-order? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *$7.75 for shipping, *so I ended up paying $29.00 total.   Is it not hitting my PayPal acct yet, due to it being a pre-order?



@MileHighDiva 
Nice.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 9, 2016)

It's sitting in my cart for $16 right now but I still haven't pulled on it yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2016)

rileypak said:


> *It's sitting in my cart for $16 right now but I still haven't pulled on it yet *



How much is shipping?  I know since it's a Liter shipping going to be up there.

@rileypak


----------



## rileypak (Oct 9, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How much is shipping?  I know since it's a Liter shipping going to be up there.
> 
> @rileypak



Free...got that VIP deal


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2016)

rileypak said:


> *Free...got that VIP deal*



@rileypak
COOL


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 9, 2016)

rileypak said:


> Free...got that VIP deal



$16 AND free shipping?!?!?

Girl, what you waiting on??!? Pull.The.Trigger!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 9, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> $16 AND free shipping?!?!?
> 
> Girl, what you waiting on??!? Pull.The.Trigger!!


THIS!!!!  @rileypak


----------



## rileypak (Oct 9, 2016)

I dislike you all


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 9, 2016)

rileypak said:


> I dislike you all





They got to me a week or so ago. It's just one product.  If it'll make you feel better, you could find a product in your stash to part with. You could donate it to a young family member without a lot of buying power.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Oct 9, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been very pleased with the ST'cials products I use (mostly Conditioners):
> Afrotastic Curl Elastic
> Molasses Reconstruct
> Conditioning Curl Crème
> ...



Which do u like best?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2016)

gorgeoushair said:


> *Which do u like best?*



@gorgeoushair 
All about the same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2016)

@gorgeoushair

The DC'ers seem to be the one thing I've had the most success with. 

I gifted all my Knot Sauces and Can't Believe it's Knot Butter to another poster, also the Fluff and the Marula Muru.

I did really enjoy the Curlplay Cleansing Conditioner, but because it's only 8oz's I refuse to repurchase.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 11, 2016)

I received my shipping for my fall bundle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I received my shipping for my fall bundle*


@shawnyblazes 
Great!  That's such Good News. 

Hopefully, you and the others will try the Agave and the Pumpkin before BF and give us a review.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 11, 2016)

Ship ship for my bundle and the other order


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Great!  That's such Good News.
> 
> Hopefully, you and the others will try the Agave and the Pumpkin before BF and give us a review.


I can't try it.  I wont be able to until the end of November.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I can't try it.  I wont be able to until the end of November.*


@shawnyblazes
Oh, that's RIGHT!  I completely forgot about the Crochets.

@rileypak said she would be trying it once it arrives.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Oh, that's RIGHT!  I completely forgot about the Crochets.
> 
> @rileypak said she would be trying it once it arrives.



It will be the first thing I do try though.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Oh, that's RIGHT!  I completely forgot about the Crochets.
> 
> @rileypak said she would be trying it once it arrives.



I sure will!!! 
I'll be sure to post thoughts once I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2016)

rileypak said:


> *I sure will!!! *
> *I'll be sure to post thoughts once I do.*



@rileypak
We're counting on you Sis.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 11, 2016)

Mannnnnn, I want my shipping notice too!

And ya'll already know that I am cracking those products open the minute I snatch them out my mail lady's hands!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> *And ya'll already know that I am cracking those products open the minute I snatch them out my mail lady's hands!*



@AgeinATL 
Wonderful!  We'll  have several reviews before BF.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL
> Wonderful!  We'll  have several reviews before BF.



I gotcha girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm still 'slightly' interested in the Agave Rx, so I can't wait to hear all about it.

Scent, consistency, performance etc.....Ya'll know what to do!

@rileypak @AgeinATL @shawnyblazes *even though shawny won't be using until November*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I made the purchase.
> 
> 1 x Fluffalicious Curl Nutricious
> 1 x Curl Blaze Hair Glaze
> ...



Order has shipped today, 11 days after submission (due to high order volume during sale).


----------



## rileypak (Oct 13, 2016)

My order is actually moving!!
It should be here Friday hopefully! 

All previous wash day plans are out the window if that package actually arrives Friday and it will be a Soultanicals wash day as far as conditioners.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 13, 2016)

My order will be here Friday as well.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 13, 2016)

I haven't received any shipping notifications


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I haven't received any shipping notifications *



@flyygirlll2
I didn't think you got the "Bundle"?  I think the notices are for the Fall Bundle.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 13, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair No, I didn't get the bundle deal. I purchased the detox mask and agave DC. I know the salon sized products won't launch or whatever until 10/21 from what I read.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *No, I didn't get the bundle deal. I purchased the detox mask and agave DC. *I know the salon sized products won't launch or whatever until 10/21 from what I read.



@flyygirlll2
Right.  I didn't think you did?

Those ship notices are for those that bought the "Bundle".

I am also waiting too for: x2 Pumpkin Detox Masks.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Right.  I didn't think you did?
> 
> Those ship notices are for those that bought the "Bundle".
> ...



They supposedly shipped both of my orders. They have the same tracking number...


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 13, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair Oh ok, cause I was thinking everyone was receiving their shipping notifications for other purchases as well.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @IDareT'sHair Oh ok, cause I was thinking everyone was receiving their shipping notifications for other purchases as well.



I didn't order the bundle. My order was individual products during the last sale.

I placed my order on October 2nd and two days ago asked for an estimated shipping time frame. I received a response that during high-volume times, shipping takes 10+ days. She reminded me that this information is shared already on the site. Oops! I never saw that.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 14, 2016)

My bundle is at my local post office.  Im not home though.

 I dont want any problems with them delivering today.  I have to remind my son keep an eye out.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 14, 2016)

My package is out for delivery! 

ETA: Delivered!


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 14, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I haven't received any shipping notifications



I got a shipping notice but of COURSE there is no movement. Knowing her, it won't actually move until next week. I hope to have my stuff by next weekend's wash day.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 14, 2016)

@AgeinATL Right. I really don't like when she does that. Still nothing so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Still nothing so far.*



@flyygirlll2 
Nothing for me either on my Pumpkin Detox.  But, I'm not even looking for it. 

Or that Salon Size either.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 14, 2016)

Packaging of the detox mask and agave caramel. Don't appear to have any consistency issues with everything I ordered (at least visibly in the packaging).


----------



## rileypak (Oct 14, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Nothing for me either on my Pumpkin Detox.  But, I'm not even looking for it.
> 
> Or that Salon Size either.



I'm not planning to see that salon size until mid-November at the earliest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2016)

rileypak said:


> *I'm not planning to see that salon size until mid-November at the earliest.*



@rileypak 
 Tis All.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 14, 2016)

rileypak said:


> I'm not planning to see that salon size until mid-November at the earliest.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 14, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


>



It is what it is when it comes to Ayo and company


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 14, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair Yeah,  I mean I should know better since it's Soultanicals with their slow shipping  but that was wishful thinking on my part.

@rileypak The packaging looks good


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I mean I should know better since it's Soultanicals with their slow shipping  but that was wishful thinking on my part.*



@flyygirlll2
Shole should......


----------



## rileypak (Oct 14, 2016)

Inside the jar of the detox mask.
It smells a bit like gingerbread to me.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 14, 2016)

The Agave DC smells like caramel candy. Not strongly but it's there. 
Texture is super loose, like you knock this over and it's a wrap cause you will lose half the bottle.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 14, 2016)

My box is here but someone is sleep on my arm.  I'll open it in a few.  

Nice pictures @rileypak


----------



## rileypak (Oct 14, 2016)

Texture of detox mask


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 14, 2016)

Whale, whale, whale...no wonder they act all silly about their ingredients. I've been looking for this info forever. With the right ratios, you can make this **** at home. 
Matter of fact, I remember seeing a similar concoction floating around the boards some years back.

Edit: meant to quote that E'tae caramel treatment ingredient post.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 15, 2016)

Initial thoughts

*Detox Mask*: very creamy, applied really easily, easy rinse out. My coils were popping (but that is on par for my hair with clay products). It left my hair very clean. This is truly a detox mask. My hair was super defined, soft, and felt nicely cleansed. Gingerbread scent didn't linger which was fine with me.

*Agave DC*: pretty slippy for me. I finger detangled as I applied it and had very little trouble doing so. Initially felt just so-so upon application (my usual with ST). After using heat cap for an hour, my hair was super soft during rinse out. It maintained most of the coil poppage I had from the detox mask. I used it on its own last night just to get a feel for it; my usual method will be on top of other DCs.

*Overall*: I like both at least at this moment. I'll reassess once I use the Agave DC how I intend to. For now, they are repurchases.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 15, 2016)

rileypak said:


> Initial thoughts
> 
> *Detox Mask*: very creamy, applied really easily, easy rinse out. My coils were popping (but that is on par for my hair with clay products). It left my hair very clean. This is truly a detox mask. My hair was super defined, soft, and felt nicely cleansed. Gingerbread scent didn't linger which was fine with me.
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting your review. Now I am even more excited!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice review! @rileypak Thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2016)

@rileypak 
I knew you'd come through!

Great "initial" review!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 15, 2016)

@rileypak 
Great review


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2016)

Received my Ship Notice for my x2 Pumpkin Detox Masks (of course nothing has moved)


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 16, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Received my Ship Notice for my x2 Pumpkin Detox Masks (of course nothing has moved)



I finally got movement. I hope to get my order by Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 16, 2016)

You're welcome ladies!!! 


I hope everyone who ordered those products enjoys them. I'll do a one week impressions too on my next wash day to let everyone know how my hair held up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2016)

Can't wait to get my Pumpkin Detox Masks.

I've gotten really good results from the ST'icals Conditioners I've used: Molasses Reconstruct, Strand Repair and Conditioning Curl Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2016)

Received Ship Notice but nothing has moved.  BOO!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 17, 2016)

Edge taffy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
So, it smoothed it right on down didn't it?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 17, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So, it smoothed it right on down didn't it?



Not bad at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Not bad at all.*



@shawnyblazes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2016)

@flyygirlll2
Has your ST'icals moved yet?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 17, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair Nope. It's showing that it's unavailable when I go to track it, so of course that means maybe only a shipping label was created.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2016)

@flyygirlll2
Yep. That's what it means.  Just that a label has been created.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 17, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair She stays doing that ish


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 18, 2016)

*Slip-N-Slide, Knot-Proof Hair Glide . . . initial impressions:*
1. Tangles slid apart VERY easily (I'll reassess this property on a full detangle day)
2. Product required me to be very, very, very heavy-handed (not sure if this was because my hair was dryer than normal or what)
3. Smell is DELICIOUS


----------



## Z-kitty (Oct 18, 2016)

I love soultanicals products and just made them staples.  Afrotastic DC, curl blaze and 7day styler gives me banging braid and twist outs.  This is one company that I order multiples and just wait on them to show up in my box.  No tracking allowed


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 18, 2016)

Anyone newly using Curl Blaze Hair Glaze (I read previous reviews)? What are your thoughts?

I don't know _how _to describe the effect of this product on my hair. My hair is NEVER-FELT-LIKE-THIS-BEFORE light and airy and separated, defined, extremely soft and fluffy . . . not elongated. My curls look . . . healthy as all get out! 

I think this is my hair's reaction to a truly light gel. 

I feel like if I figure out how to better use this product or what to better combine this product with, it will be amazing. I used the diffuser after applying it. One reviewer at the Soultanicals site advises not touching it at all -- until dry -- for good results. I'll try that next time.

Interesting product. It's making me want to try a braid-out with it.


----------



## Z-kitty (Oct 18, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Anyone newly using Curl Blaze Hair Glaze (I read previous reviews)? What are your thoughts?
> 
> I don't know _how _to describe the effect of this product on my hair. My hair is NEVER-FELT-LIKE-THIS-BEFORE light and airy and separated, defined, extremely soft and fluffy . . . not elongated. My curls look . . . healthy as all get out!
> 
> ...


I have 4c hair that was chronically hard no matter what product I used.  The curl glaze gives me great definition with soft hair that moves.  In all my years of PJism my hair has never felt this great.  I'm a  recent convert to soultanicals turned Stan after 5 months of exclusive use.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 18, 2016)

@Z-kitty @YvetteWithJoy 
What does the Curl Blaze smell like?


----------



## Z-kitty (Oct 18, 2016)

It doesn't have a smell to me.  I have really bad allergies so my sense of smell is decreased.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 19, 2016)

rileypak said:


> The Agave DC smells like caramel candy. Not strongly but it's there.
> Texture is super loose, like you knock this over and it's a wrap cause you will lose half the bottle.



Just got my order today and you are right about the consistency of the Agave DC. For some odd reason, I was expecting/hoping for more of a syrup/honey like consistency. This is SUPER loose, almost watery. Smells kinda like cherry cough syrup? Even though I was expecting something different, I am excited to try it based on your review!

The detox is looser than her other DCs that I have tried. When you tip the jar, the product moves. I prefer this consistency for a detox because it should offer slip and be easy to rinse clean. Excited to try this one as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2016)

@AgeinATL 
Nice Review!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 21, 2016)

Soultanicals is having that Flash Sale with most 8 ounce products going for $10.

I am interested in purchasing a moisturizer from them that moisturizes as well or better than Oyin Hair Dew: The smell of Oyin Hair Dew drives me bananas.

Can anyone talk about the Soultanicals moisturizers and compare them to each other and to Oyin Hair Dew?

Thanks in advance for any insight anyone might have.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm excited about the Detox mask now @rileypak ! I'm looking forward to trying it out now!


----------



## rileypak (Oct 21, 2016)

One week impressions

*Agave DC*: my hair has remained soft but it did start to feel a little dry towards the end of the week. I don't see this product as full on DC unless you wash more frequently throughout the week. For me, it didn't provide lasting moisture for an entire week alone. But since my usual plan is to use this on top of (or mixed in) other DCs to provide a little extra boost, I definitely think it will be good in that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2016)

My x2 Pumpkin Detox Masques came today.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2016)

I will be picking up my Soultanicals package from the courier tomorrow. Can't wait...


----------



## trclemons (Oct 22, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My x2 Pumpkin Detox Masques came today.


I wanted to order that during this sale, but they're out until black Friday.  Let me know how you like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2016)

trclemons said:


> *I wanted to order that during this sale, but they're out until black Friday.  Let me know how you like it*.


@trclemons
Sure thing!  The packaging is so cute!


----------



## KinkyRN (Oct 23, 2016)

Subbing to read entire thread in prep for BF. How have their BF sales been?


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 23, 2016)

KinkyRN said:


> Subbing to read entire thread in prep for BF. How have their BF sales been?



She usually has really good Black Friday sales. Somewhere between 30-40% off (if I remember correctly).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2016)

Excited about receiving the Knot-Slide-Glide (whenever it ships)

Took part in the $10.00 Sale for some of my Fav DC'ers in this line.

Will look to see how her Sale looks BF.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 23, 2016)

I have my stuff from the courier and won't be using them until another month or so. I hope they remain unspoiled for at least 8-10 months.


----------



## PJaye (Oct 24, 2016)

Aggie said:


> I have my stuff from the courier and won't be using them until another month or so. I hope they remain unspoiled for at least 8-10 months.



Good luck. Her stuff spoils ridiculously easy, particularly the stylers and moisturizers.  The DCs appear to hold up much better.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Oct 24, 2016)

Did anyone receive a free container of " Can't Believe It's Knot Pumpkin"?

I got one in the mail today...

Apparently it's due to a label error misprint error.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 24, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Did anyone receive a free container of " Can't Believe It's Knot Pumpkin"?
> 
> I got one in the mail today...
> 
> Apparently it's due to a label error misprint error.



Not I, nice though.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 24, 2016)

@shawnyblazes neither did I. I got a slip in my package mentioning the labelling error.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 24, 2016)

PJaye said:


> Good luck. Her stuff spoils ridiculously easy, particularly the stylers and moisturizers.  The DCs appear to hold up much better.


Thanks for the heads up. I better start using them right away then.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 26, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> The products are available in Target, but I'm not sure if this product is available there because it's new. I have not tried a WNG so I can't answer that question.




FYI. In addition to Target, I also see Soultanical  products at Bed Bath and Beyond.  I live in the DC area.  But if you have BB&B stores with a beauty center you may find them there.  HTH


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 26, 2016)

@Sunshine_One Thanks. I do live near one that has a beauty center but I haven't been in there in a while. Next time I may check it out.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 26, 2016)

You are very welcome!  I need to step out this thread before I start bringing some of these products home.  Lol  That Curl Glaze sounds most interesting.  My hair loves/needs great gels.  OH and don't forget to bring your 20% off & $5.00 off $15.00 purchase coupons.  They NEVER expire. 





flyygirlll2 said:


> @Sunshine_One Thanks. I do live near one that has a beauty center but I haven't been in there in a while. Next time I may check it out.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 26, 2016)

Sunshine_One said:


> FYI. In addition to Target, I also see Soultanical  products at Bed Bath and Beyond.  I live in the DC area.  But if you have BB&B stores with a beauty center you may find them there.  HTH



Bed, Bath, and Beyond?!?? Really? Wow! 

Mega hit: Detangling on dry hair with the Hair Glide and Knot Dressing Oil.

That Hair Glide did my dry furled-up hair so goooooooooood!!! Wooo! Per section I worked it in, stretching and separating strands. The effect of it on the hair is just LOVELY.

I might invest in the Power to the Pre-poo oil for BF and see how it pairs with the Hair Glide. I like the ayurvedic ingredients in the pre-poo.

I know I "couldn't" get a gallon of the Hair Glide during that gallon sale (had not trialed it sufficiently and am on a no-buy), but I am thinking how it would be WONDERFUL to have a discounted gallon of it now.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 27, 2016)

I received my gallon order tracking information.


----------



## Z-kitty (Oct 27, 2016)

See there... now I'm  gonna have to get the salon size hair glide for BF and never tried it. Even though the knot sauce is my current leave in that gives me good softness and I have no complaints.  Luckily my Pjism is contained in one brand and I don't stock up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 27, 2016)

PJaye said:


> Good luck. Her stuff spoils ridiculously easy, particularly the stylers and moisturizers.  The DCs appear to hold up much better.


And this is why I don't understand why they are in retail stores. You have no way of knowing how much shelf life remains once you purchase.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 27, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I received my gallon order tracking information.


I did also.

I used the Marula Muru to restyle and remoisturize my bun. It has been awhile since I used it but it has knocked my beloved Oyin Hair Dew out the box.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 28, 2016)

My 5 month old Kink Drink has mold and some other swirled in there. I just dumped it. Smh. That's annoying. I liked that product, was saving it for when I have my hair out on the regular. I guess not tho. Idk when it even went bad, but I ordered back in May.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 28, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> *My 5 month old Kink Drink has mold and some other swirled in there.* I just dumped it. Smh. That's annoying. I liked that product, was saving it for when I have my hair out on the regular. I guess not tho. Idk when it even went bad, but I ordered back in May.





I think I had some detangling slip ish in my stash from last BF. Lemme go throw it out, cause this is some ****. Oh hell naw.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 28, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> My 5 month old Kink Drink has mold and some other swirled in there. I just dumped it. Smh. That's annoying. I liked that product, was saving it for when I have my hair out on the regular. I guess not tho. Idk when it even went bad, but I ordered back in May.


 Tell the company. That's money you lost.  5 months is not acceptable.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> *My 5 month old Kink Drink has mold and some other swirled in there. I just dumped it. Smh. That's annoying. I liked that product, was saving it for when I have my hair out on the regular. I guess not tho. Idk when it even went bad, but I ordered back in May.*



@Aggie 
FYI


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 28, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Tell the company. That's money you lost.  5 months is not acceptable.



I thought about it. Smh. I should have taken pictures. I'm annoyed because I like her stuff, but I can't play with mold. I have some leave in that looks ok, but I'm lightweight scared to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2016)

@JerriBlank 
Thanks for posting that because @Aggie was tryna' keep something 8-10 months.

I've had a Afrotastic Curl Elastic for a while maybe (M-Day)? 

It's in the Fridge, but I should open it to see how it looks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 28, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> I thought about it. Smh. I should have taken pictures. I'm annoyed because I like her stuff, but I can't play with mold. I have some leave in that looks ok, but I'm lightweight scared to use it.


You don't have to take pictures. Email the contact option on the website.


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 29, 2016)

Yall, that Knot Sauce detailed theeee ishtttt out of my hair! Omg! I've had this weave in since early August. I had very slight matting. Finger detailed a tad on dry hair. Then I added some SM Marula condish on some of my hair. It made it soft, but it was still tangled. That Knot Sauce slid right thru, and I could run my fingers thru my hair from root to tip, pretty much all the way thru. Dayum!!!
I hate you Miss Soultanicals!! Get your **** together so I can buy more of your stuff! This sucks!!
I wonder if she does this so people won't go crazy with sales, and be forced to buy items on a steady basis? Vs hauling during sales?
Btw, I double and triple checked to make sure this stuff was not spoiling/moldy before using it. Applied it to my hands, spread it out to make sure nothing was hidden. It just worked miracles on my hair tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> *I hate you Miss Soultanicals!! Get your **** together *so I can buy more of your stuff! This sucks!!


@JerriBlank

This is me all day long!  "Break Up & Make Up is all we do"

Really Great Review on the Knot Sauce!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2016)

Still loving the Conditioning Curl Cream for a Final R/O. 

May pick some up BF if the Sale is good.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok ladies. I typically like to use one new product at a time on wash day so instead of using the detox mask and the agave DC, I just used the DC...

I decided to use it on top of my Superfruit mask. Even though it is runny, it is sticky. You can feel the stickiness as you apply and it is left on the hands. It adds some slip to the hair which surprised me. I didn't use much, just enough to lightly coat my hair. I then sat under my heating cap for an hour. 

It left my hair soft and shiny but I wasn't wowed by it. I get better results when topping with YAM nectar. I feel as though my hair would have liked it better if it was thicker in consistency or maybe I need to use more of it. It is good enough to finish the bottle but I am unsure if it will be a repurchase. 

I'll keep you guys posted as I play in it more.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 31, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Ok ladies. I typically like to use one new product at a time on wash day so instead of using the detox mask and the agave DC, I just used the DC...
> 
> I decided to use it on top of my Superfruit mask. Even though it is runny, it is sticky. You can feel the stickiness as you apply and it is left on the hands. It adds some slip to the hair which surprised me. I didn't use much, just enough to lightly coat my hair. I then sat under my heating cap for an hour.
> 
> ...



Exactly.  Nice but not wowed.  Not a repurchase.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 31, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Ok ladies. I typically like to use one new product at a time on wash day so instead of using the detox mask and the agave DC, I just used the DC...
> 
> I decided to use it on top of my Superfruit mask. Even though it is runny, it is sticky. You can feel the stickiness as you apply and it is left on the hands. It adds some slip to the hair which surprised me. I didn't use much, just enough to lightly coat my hair. I then sat under my heating cap for an hour.
> 
> ...



I used both the Detox Mask and the Agave DC yesterday and I feel the same about what you said referring to the DC. I used it the same way as well. It's not bad but I wasn't wowed by it either. The Detox Mask is nice, it had my coils/curls popping and my hair was cleansed but I can get the same results using other clay products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2016)

@AgeinATL 
Very Nice Review!

@shawnyblazes @flyygirlll2
Great Observations!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
I should crack open the Pumpkin Detox Wednesday - to see if I should possibly re-up BF.

ETA:  ST'icals currently is not on my BF list.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 31, 2016)

I feel like my package will just show up because it's still in pre-shipment status . I'm glad I did purchase the salon size of the Knot Hair Glide because at this rate, that's pretty much the only thing that I love from her line. I would only re-purchase the Detox Mask if there was a really good sale, otherwise it's not that serious.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 31, 2016)

I used the Curly Grail Styler on Friday night on freshly washed hair for a braidout.  My hair wasnt dry by 2 oclock on Saturday but I had to go out.  I couldnt go out in Cellie braids so I had to take it down.   The hair that was dry was bouncy, soft and felt wonderful. The hair that wasnt dry, poofed, looked ashy and was blah.


 I used it to retwist last night, and I noticed the same effect this morning.  My hair looks DRY and while its pliable its not overly soft.

 If she was selling this by itself, I wouldnt buy it again BUT I will say for aloe and cocoa butter, the product is not bad. I think I would have loved it, if the first ingredient was water.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 31, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I used both the Detox Mask and the Agave DC yesterday and I feel the same about what you said referring to the DC. I used it the same way as well. It's not bad but I wasn't wowed by it either. The Detox Mask is nice, it had my coils/curls popping and my hair was cleansed but I can get the same results using other clay products.



I can't wait to try the mask. I will be trying that next.

@shawnyblazes what did you think of the detox mask?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 31, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I can't wait to try the mask. I will be trying that next.
> 
> @shawnyblazes what did you think of the detox mask?



same as @flyygirlll2  my curls popped but it wasnt overly wowing.  My own clay mask does the same thing.  I was tempted to put her other mask on top of it but I wanted to be fair and give the whole bundle a shot by itself.

It was creamy, it went on easy, and I didnt have to use a lot but again, my hair was...okay, LOL.

Nothing show stopping. The winner out of the bundle is the *Nappacino* to me.  Runner up is the Knot Honey, then the Detox mask, then the Curly Grail styler. I havent tried the poo bar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2016)

@shawnyblazes @NaturallyATLPCH
*cough* *cough* 

Tomorrow's November!  *does low down booty pop* 

Woot! Woot!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I should crack open the Pumpkin Detox Wednesday - to see if I should possibly re-up BF.
> 
> ETA:  ST'icals currently is not on my BF list.


@IDareT'sHair 

It's not on mine either but if the sales are ridiculously great, I might reconsider because there are a few things I want to try like the Marula Muru, the Knot Sauce and Knot Glide


----------



## rileypak (Oct 31, 2016)

Haven't tried the Nappacino Oil yet but the detox mask for me is a repurchase during a good sale. My own clay mask doesn't rinse out as easily nor can I get it as creamy and easy to apply so I'd like a few jars of hers to keep around for when I have the urge for clay and I'm too lazy to mix up/tinker with my own.

I'm not as pressed to try the other stuff in the bundle. I will try them...someday


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @NaturallyATLPCH
> *cough* *cough*
> 
> Tomorrow's November!  *does low down booty pop*
> ...



Lolololllllllll


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 31, 2016)

Soultanicals is not on my BF list since I got the Knot Hair Glide, but @rileypak i agree with grabbing the detox mask only during a good sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2016)

@flyygirlll2
They are not on mine either - but if they have a crazy, stoopid, i'gnant Sale, they could very well find themselves on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2016)

@shawnyblazes 
I bet not see a word.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> They are not on mine either - but if *they have a crazy, stoopid, i'gnant Sale, they could very well find themselves on it.*



This. If the sale ain't kickin, I can't be bothered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *This. If the sale ain't kickin, I can't be bothered.*


@flyygirlll2
Me either. 

I'd love to grab another Liter of Knot Glide (although I haven't tried it yet), if the Sale is good.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 31, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair I believe she said the salon sizes wouldn't be available for sale during BF, that's why I jumped and grabbed the Knot Glide for that price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I believe she said the salon sizes wouldn't be available for sale during BF, that's why I jumped and grabbed the Knot Glide for that price.*


@flyygirlll2 
Oh, I see.  I shoulda' known. *Glad I got mine*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2016)

@shawnyblazes @rileypak @AgeinATL @flyygirlll2
I'm glad ya'll told me the Pumpkin Detox is just kinda _so-so,_ so my expectations won't be up on Wednesday.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 31, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak @AgeinATL @flyygirlll2
> I'm glad ya'll told me the Pumpkin Detox is just kinda _so-so,_ so my expectations won't be up on Wednesday.



I like it (as much as a shampoo lover can) but I like it more on a good sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2016)

rileypak said:


> I like it (as much as a shampoo lover can) but I like it more on a good sale


@rileypak
Got it.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 2, 2016)

Well I'm glad I didn't get the detox mask and the agave stuff! Lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 2, 2016)

My box is at my house. I'm super excited.  I ordered a baby detangler for the little one and it is straight the bidness!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2016)

Didn't use Pumpkin Detox - I ended up using the rest of my Jakeala Beau Vert. 

May use Pumpkin Detox on Saturday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 2, 2016)

Lawd, these gallons look so good.  

And she sent a sample of double Dutch yum.  It's all creamy and what not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2016)

Pulled out the Pumpkin Detox Masque.  Will use it tomorrow a.m.

Will apply to dry hair and sit under a plastic cap for several hours.

Smells good.  I don't get "Pumpkin" tho? 

It reminds me more of Molasses Reconstruct.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pulled out the Pumpkin Detox Masque.  Will use it tomorrow a.m.
> 
> Will apply to dry hair and sit under a plastic cap for several hours.
> 
> ...



So, okay.....I detect a 'slight' Floral undertone.

Um....Not a real fan of the flowers. .....

Under a plastic cap.  Will see how it actually performs in a few hours.

I take it back the delicious smell of the Molasses Reconstruct. 

That floral thing messed that up. (for me)  Thank goodness it's very 'slight'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2016)

Even though this product worked for me, I personally could not get past the Floral undertone. 

So, there's a strong possibility this won't be a repurchase for me.  I have x2 jars - (now 1 1/2, so I'm good). 

At least I got to try the product.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 6, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Even though this product worked for me, I personally could not get past the Floral undertone.



I got nothing but spice when I smelled it 

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Z-kitty (Nov 6, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Yes, Etaes caramel is BAE.  Lord, the moisture.  I apply it over my naked hair or on top of a deep conditioner and BABAY!!!!!!
> 
> I can get it up the street too. chileeeeeeee



I tried the etae because of your review and I do believe it's instant bae.  I had chronic hard hair and breakage and have tried everything to curtail it but do believe etae stopped it in its tracks.  I washed yesterday and lost hardly any hair in the shower and my hair was also still moderately soft after using shampoo.  This never happens for me.  I'm so impressed and hopping they have a BF sale.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 7, 2016)

Forgot to post about this...
I tried a few pumps of the Knot Glide on a section of untwisted dry hair just before I washed yesterday. The slip is BANANAS!!!!!
My hand was silky soft when I was trying to rinse it off my hand. My fingers glided right through my hair. It's quite possibly the most slippy non-DC/conditioner product I've ever used. If I remember anything that beats it, I'll let everyone know. I'm definitely going to try it when I attempt my WnG since I'll likely need lots of detangling assistance then. 
But really, the slip is so SO good


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2016)

@rileypak 
Very Nice Review!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Very Nice Review!


Agreed. I may add that Knot Glide to my BF list.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 8, 2016)

@rileypak That Knot Glide is the business for detangling! I actually ended up giving away one of the 8 oz. Knot Glide to my coworker to use on her daughter's hair since she told me she has a hard time with detangling it.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 8, 2016)

@flyygirlll2
It really is!!!! I'm glad I took the chance and grabbed the liter.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 8, 2016)

Which of their products offers the best moisture AND detangling?

I hear the Knot Sauce, the Knot glide,....and another one that I can't remember.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Agreed. I may add that Knot Glide to my BF list.


Okay nope. I just added the salon size knot sauce and knot glide and shipping was over $20.00. I quickly deleted the cart and stepped out of the room. I don't want $100 worth of stuff to get the free shipping so I guess I'll just have to pass. I am not crazy about the products I do have from them to spend that much. I'm good for now and don't know how I'll feel about it later


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2016)

Smiley79 said:


> Which of their products offers the best moisture AND detangling?
> 
> I hear the Knot Sauce, the Knot glide,....and another one that I can't remember.




It might be the Hair Glaze @Smiley79


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2016)

Used: Knot-Glide Slip-Slide today.  Very nice! Smell is amazing.

I had a knotted up mat and put it on overnight (under baggy) to try to loosen it up and I was able to get it out.  *Praise God*

I was so frustrated and have no patience with stuff like that.

ETA:  This will be a permanent product in her line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2016)

@divachyk 
I asked if she could offer the Curl Conditioning Crème in a Liter


----------



## divachyk (Nov 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> I asked if she could offer the Curl Conditioning Crème in a Liter


That would be nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2016)

Waiting to see what Soultanicals does this year.


----------



## Rain20 (Nov 19, 2016)

What is the texture of the Knot Glide? Is it creamy or like SM detanglers or neither?


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 20, 2016)

So I finally tried the detox mask. Meh. Thoughts:
1. I see what y'all were saying about the definition. Curl poppage was mach-level 10. I see why people use clays before wash and goes. I don't think I have ever seen my hair so curly/coily .
2. I used the entire jar in one session. Not very economical. I used it on soaking wet hair. It was thin so I had to use a lot to coat all my hair. 
3. Not a ton of slip when applying. I was hoping for the slip of the SM purification mask. Nope.
4. I *love* the smell and it does linger.
5. It is messy due to its thin consistency. Mud was all over the place once I was done applying.
6. I applied and sat under the dryer for 30 minutes. The curl poppage remained even after I rinsed. My hair felt slightly coated but soft. Again, not quite on purification mask level, but decent.

Due to the mediocre performance and the fact that I had to use the entire jar in one session, this is not a repurchase for me. 

I guess I just prefer the feel of shampoo to cleanse my hair and scalp.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice review @AgeinATL . Another meh performance huh?
I still haven't tried this yet. But I'm thankful for these reviews.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 20, 2016)

Rain20 said:


> What is the texture of the Knot Glide? Is it creamy or like SM detanglers or neither?


Its creamy.  Not like the SM detanglers.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 20, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Nice review @AgeinATL . Another meh performance huh?
> I still haven't tried this yet. But I'm thankful for these reviews.



Yeah...just meh. If you are into clays, I think you will like it. I guess I just prefer the feel of shampoo on my hair and scalp. It may be mental, but I just felt like my hair  wasn't clean after using the clay.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 20, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Yeah...just meh. If you are into clays, I think you will like it. I guess I just prefer the feel of shampoo on my hair and scalp. It may be mental, but I just felt like my hair  wasn't clean after using the clay.


Well I poo because I don't do wash n gos so I don't care about curl poppage lol...I just want a clean scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2016)

@AgeinATL
Very Nice Review!

The Pumpkin Detox Mask won't be a repurchase for me either.  I agree about it being both runny & messy.

I like Jakeala's Beau Vert a lot better and looking forward to try Sarenzo's Clay Wash.  Hopefully, that one is decent.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 20, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Yeah...just meh. If you are into clays, I think you will like it. I guess *I just prefer the feel of shampoo on my hair and scalp*. It may be mental, but I just felt like my hair  wasn't clean after using the clay.



I know what you mean which is why I used the detox mask on my ends and my Redken Hair Cleansing Creme on my scalp .
The Redken did its thing while the detox gave me super soft ends and coil poppage galore


----------



## rileypak (Nov 20, 2016)

@AgeinATL @IDareT'sHair 

That's interesting about the texture. I didn't find the texture of it to be runny at all for me. It was very creamy and it didn't give me trouble during application. If my jar had been runny, I wouldn't have liked it as much as I do. 
Come on Ayo with the consistency woes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2016)

rileypak said:


> That's interesting about the texture. I didn't find the texture of it to be runny at all for me. It was very creamy and it didn't give me trouble during application. If my jar had been runny, I wouldn't have liked it as much as I do.
> *Come on Ayo with the consistency woes *


@rileypak 
Yes, mine was loose.....


----------



## rileypak (Nov 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yes, mine was loose.....




Dang it...that was the only thing I would have did a one-off for from ST but I'd be pissed if I got a runny jar so I might have to pass


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2016)

@rileypak
Not sure Chica, but that's what was up with my jar? 

Maybe it was just that Batch.

And I also told you I didn't care for the undertone of Floral notes in it as well.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Yes, mine was loose.....



Mine too. Like really loose. It was all over the floor, my clothes, my child...just everywhere because it was so loose. How you gon have consistency issues and you just introduced the product?!


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL
> Very Nice Review!
> 
> The Pumpkin Detox Mask won't be a repurchase for me either.  I agree about it being both runny & messy.
> ...



Interested in your thoughts once you try it. I have been eyeing it for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> *Mine too. Like really loose. It was all over the floor, my clothes, *my child...*just everywhere because it was so loose.* How you gon have consistency issues and you just introduced the product?!


@AgeinATL 
Same.  Also, the jar, the bathroom counter  

I hear you.  Poor Baby....


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 20, 2016)

rileypak said:


> I know what you mean which is why I used the detox mask on my ends and my Redken Hair Cleansing Creme on my scalp love2.
> The Redken did its thing while the detox gave me super soft ends and coil poppage galore



That's a good idea!

Girl, that curl poppage tho . I saw curls that I didn't even know I had!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
FYI (Bumping)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 21, 2016)

Mine wasnt loose.  It was just right.  It was creamy enough to spread but not thick enough to have an issue spreading.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 21, 2016)

rileypak said:


> @AgeinATL @IDareT'sHair
> 
> That's interesting about the texture. I didn't find the texture of it to be runny at all for me. It was very creamy and it didn't give me trouble during application. If my jar had been runny, I wouldn't have liked it as much as I do.
> Come on Ayo with the consistency woes


Same here. It was very creamy, not runny at all. That's not a good sign.  I think I'll have to reconsider getting this BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2016)

@curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes 
Not quite sure why ours @AgeinATL was so runny?  That's skrange.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 21, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl @shawnyblazes
> Not quite sure why ours @AgeinATL was so runny?  That's skrange.



not strange at all, Look who we are discussing.

SMH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *not strange at all, Look who we are discussing.*
> 
> SMH


@shawnyblazes
That's Real Talk

I wish we would have known that sooner.  I woulda' contacted her.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 21, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> not strange at all, Look who we are discussing.
> 
> SMH


@shawnyblazes 
I thought she got those issues under control; but I guess I was wrong


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 21, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> That's Real Talk
> 
> I wish we would have known that sooner.  I woulda' contacted her.



I wish her well.  Taking my coins elsewhere


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 21, 2016)

Mine was creamy as well. This entire situation with the consistency issue is unfortunate. My coworker was just telling me today how she needs more of the Knot Glide for her daughter's hair because it worked so well and how much she loves it.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 21, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> not strange at all, Look who we are discussing.
> 
> SMH


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 25, 2016)

She is having a 50% off sale
code: bfsoul16
no free shipping though until $50

After reading this thread about consistency issues and shipping delays (after paying top dollar for shipping), I'm not excited to make a purchase from her website.
I did pick up Knot Sauce at Target this week during a 25% off sale.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 25, 2016)

@shawnyblazes @rileypak @IDareT'sHair 

Any suggestions on what else to try from this line.  So far I have these items on my list although I generally use curl creams instead of styling gels on my fine hair.
My sister (recent big chop) is having a dry hair issue so I am considering the 7 day styler for her.

I've been doing wash and go styles for the last 6 months but am willing to try a new detangler.  I have Knot Sauce that I'm trying today.

*Slip-N-Slide, Knot-Proof Hair Glide* 
*Curl Blaze Hair Glaze* 
*Mane Thick Creamy Slick- 7 Day Styler*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2016)

@naturalmanenyc 
Out of your List, I've only tried the Knot Glide. 

I basically buy the Conditioners (and not the stylers):
Molasses Reconstruct
Strand Repair
Afrotastic
Conditioning Curl Cream


----------



## rileypak (Nov 25, 2016)

@naturalmanenyc 

Conditioners are all I can really suggest (besides the Knot Glide):
Molasses Deep-Constructor
Afrotastic Curl Elastic


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 25, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Any suggestions on what else to try from this line.  So far I have these items on my list although I generally use curl creams instead of styling gels on my fine hair.
> My sister (recent big chop) is having a dry hair issue so I am considering the 7 day styler for her.
> ...



You might like all three of those.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 25, 2016)

@shawnyblazes @rileypak @IDareT'sHair

I liked the Knot Sauce and used less than 1 inch (neck of bottle) for my entire head.

I do think Target sold me a used bottle though.  There was no seal although the rim appeared to have been sealed. 

If Knot Glide has more slip than Knot Sauce I can buy a few give them away for Christmas so I won't have to worry about it spoiling in my cabinet.  I've been detangling with Curl Junkie conditioners after washing but it's too pricey to use as a pre-poo/detangler.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 25, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> @shawnyblazes @rileypak @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I liked the Knot Sauce and used less than 1 inch (neck of bottle) for my entire head.
> 
> ...



I like the Knot Sauce a lot but the  Knot Glide in the bottle was Knot Sauce on crack five times over. What I received in the gallon size is not the same consistency.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 25, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I like the Knot Sauce a lot but the  Knot Glide in the bottle was Knot Sauce on crack five times over. What I received in the gallon size is not the same consistency.



I don't understand how she made it to Target with the consistency issues?
I will order Knot Glide and see how it works out...and give some away as gifts.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 25, 2016)

@AgeinATL it depends on the clay. If there was rhassoul, it can leave your hair feeling coated but sometimes that may take a while to feel. 

It could also be the formulation. And if it was runny and not creamy.... well there you go


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 25, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I don't understand how she made it to Target with the consistency issues?
> I will order Knot Glide and see how it works out...and give some away as gifts.



She probably has stuff in there in smaller batches that have less consistency issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2016)

@naturalmanenyc
Knot Glide Slip Slide is A-maz-ing! 

Slip for Days, smells great.

However,  I use it as a (Pre-Poo) R/O.  I have never left it in.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 25, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I like the Knot Sauce a lot but the  Knot Glide in the bottle was Knot Sauce on crack five times over. What I received in the gallon size is not the same consistency.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalmanenyc
> Knot Glide Slip Slide is A-maz-ing!
> 
> Slip for Days, smells great.
> ...



I ordered 5 of them.  I hope it's as amazing for me since my BFF, mom and sister will be getting a bottle for Christmas.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 25, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> @AgeinATL it depends on the clay. If there was rhassoul, it can leave your hair feeling coated but sometimes that may take a while to feel.
> 
> It could also be the formulation. And if it was runny and not creamy.... well there you go



Girl, the universe is telling me that I need to just make my own!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 25, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> Girl, the universe is telling me that I need to just make my own!!



Yeah, I just made a little recipe. Will be trying it for a wash and go I'm attempting for tomorrow.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 25, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Yeah, I just made a little recipe. *Will be trying it for a wash and go I'm attempting for tomorrow*.



Pls post pictures!!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 4, 2016)

Both of these things are not like each other. Both are also unused. 

And purchased from tar.get


----------



## rileypak (Dec 4, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Both of these things are not like each other. Both are also unused.
> 
> And purchased from tar.get


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 4, 2016)

rileypak said:


>



Exactly! 

The third one is filled to brim as well. How Sway?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2016)

@myronnie
FYI


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 16, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Both of these things are not like each other. Both are also unused.
> 
> And purchased from tar.get



Oh no!! Ugh, maybe someone in Target broke the seal then put it back? Idk, but it'd be going right back to the store. Smh. Was it an online purchase, or purchased at different times?


----------



## myronnie (Dec 16, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair Thanks T  ! So, the looseness of my Pumpkin Mask is definitely normal..let's see if it performs well next week


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 16, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> Oh no!! Ugh, maybe someone in Target broke the seal then put it back? Idk, but it'd be going right back to the store. Smh. Was it an online purchase, or purchased at different times?



Seal in tact. I went back and saw some were not fully filled. Even in the beauty supply. It's just being shipped like that.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 16, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Both of these things are not like each other. Both are also unused.
> 
> And purchased from tar.get



Purchased directly from Ayo. Only 1 of 5 has a seal...the one that isn't filled to the brim.
Maybe adding the seal means they are filled a bit less?


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 16, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Purchased directly from Ayo. Only 1 of 5 has a seal...the one that isn't filled to the brim.
> Maybe adding the seal means they are filled a bit less?



Maybe. But thats still inconsistent. And the fact that we got them from 2 different vendors means its the ST itself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm really surprised there hasn't been more ST'icals Sales this Season.  

I just knew she would come out with back2back Sales?


----------



## rileypak (Dec 23, 2016)

So I finally received my BF package.
The Pumpkin Detox Mask is creamy like my previous jars but the color is sienna orange this time   

When I received it with the bundle and a sale close to the bundle release back in October, it was a light brown color (pretty much like sand).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2016)

rileypak said:


> So I finally received my BF package.
> The Pumpkin Detox Mask is creamy like my previous jars but the color is sienna orange this time
> 
> *When I received it with the bundle and a sale close to the bundle release back in October, it was a light brown color (pretty much like sand).*


@rileypak 
Like this.  But runny.


----------



## rileypak (Dec 23, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Like this.  But runny.



Yeah it's not runny but there's definitely a ton more pumpkin powder in this batch


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 23, 2016)

Ayo has free shipping this weekend.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 23, 2016)

rileypak said:


> So I finally received my BF package.
> The Pumpkin Detox Mask is creamy like my previous jars but the color is sienna orange this time
> 
> When I received it with the bundle and a sale close to the bundle release back in October, it was a light brown color (pretty much like sand).



Now ya see this annoys me. How can I be sure it will perform the same across batches? Ugh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Ayo has free shipping this weekend.*


@MileHighDiva
I was just sayin' I couldn't beweave she wasn't having Sale after Sale after Sale this Holiday Season.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2016)

bajandoc86 said:


> *Now ya see this annoys me. How can I be sure it will perform the same across batches? Ugh.*


@bajandoc86
Impossible.

Remember @shawnyblazes and her Knot Glide.  Two totally different products.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 23, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I was just sayin' I couldn't beweave she wasn't having Sale after Sale after Sale this Holiday Season.



I got an email from her today talm bout an upcoming sale with $8 goodies after a big long paragraph making excuses about her erratic and slow shipping.

Me:


----------



## rileypak (Dec 23, 2016)

Here's a picture comparing the two jars of Pumpkin Detox Mask. The one from BF is on top, the one from October is on the bottom.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 23, 2016)

rileypak said:


> Here's a picture comparing the two jars of Pumpkin Detox Mask. The one from BF is on top, the one from October is on the bottom.



My niece ordered one during BF and hers looks like the one you got in October.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 23, 2016)

rileypak said:


> Here's a picture comparing the two jars of Pumpkin Detox Mask. The one from BF is on top, the one from October is on the bottom.


I didn't order during BF but mine looks like the bottom one.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 24, 2016)

@rileypak
That's a humongous difference!

Curious, if it's due to different batches of raw materials etc.

Either way, I'm only going to re-up on power to the pre-poo and knot rinse, during the 50% off sale.  I really want more molasses deep construct, but these different variants are concerning.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 24, 2016)

I wish her well but a sister cant do much more.

 That Knot Glide did it for me. The bottle is simply amazing, the gallon is not.  Using it up on my son because his hair isn't finicky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

@rileypak
Bottom one for me.  But the consistency was extremely loose & messy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 24, 2016)

I think I saw on Instagram last night that shes bringing the fall bundle back with all the pumpkin stuff


----------



## rileypak (Dec 24, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I think I saw on Instagram last night that shes bringing the fall bundle back with all the pumpkin stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

@rileypak
So, what were your final thoughts on the Agave Nectar?  Or whatever it was called? 

I know I'm not interested in it, (too watery) but would like to hear your thoughts?

My Stars from this line (in no particular order) if the "consistency" etc...is right:
Molasses Reconstruct
Curl Conditioning Dream Creme
Strand Repair
Knot Glide
Afrotastic


----------



## rileypak (Dec 24, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair
As a standalone conditioner, it's a no for me since I don't wash frequently. My hair was soft and moisturized early in the week but began feeling dry by week's end. For frequent washers, I think it'd be okay. I haven't tried it over another DC yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

rileypak said:


> *As a standalone conditioner, it's a no for me since I don't wash frequently. My hair was soft and moisturized early in the week but began feeling dry by week's end. For frequent washers, I think it'd be okay. I haven't tried it over another DC yet.*


@rileypak
Hmph.  Interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

@rileypak 
Wonder how it would do as a final R/O?  Curl Creme is Bae (for that).


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 24, 2016)

I want that cranberry Knot Sauce, but I hate fruit and cranberry is funny if not done right. 

If it's not compatible to the body.shop seasonal cranberry or close, it might be Hit or Miss. Anyone try this one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> *I want that cranberry Knot Sauce, but I hate fruit and cranberry is funny if not done right.
> 
> If it's not compatible to the body.shop seasonal cranberry or close, it might be Hit or Miss. Anyone try this one?*


@Saludable84 
I didn't know they had a Cranberry?  (Half-way tempted to try it).  I've had:  Regula' Degula', the Pumpkin, the Chocolate and gave them all away. 

 So, I guess I shouldn't fool with Cranberry.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 24, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> I didn't know they had a Cranberry?  (Half-way tempted to try it).  I've had:  Regula' Degula', the Pumpkin, the Chocolate and gave them all away.
> 
> So, I guess I shouldn't fool with Cranberry.



Nope. And I'm gonna leave it alone too. 

Tempted to buy a couple more hair glides though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> *Tempted to buy a couple more hair glides though *


@Saludable84

I like KG.  *cough* As long as the Formulation Batch is on point.

Yeah....I gave all three of the Knot Buttas' and Knot Sauces away to a member.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2017)

Welp.  My Liter of KG arrived today!  This is my 2nd time purchasing this item.

I overnighted KG to help me detangle today for wash day.

I do like this product.  Interesting to see what this new liter looks, feels, smells like.

OT:  Still love - Strand Repair, Molasses Reconstruct, Curl Conditioning Creme 

All x3 of these are Favs!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 28, 2017)

My ST package from the 50% off sale came today.

My Magical Molasses Deep-Constructor is nice and brown. Unlike a similar product 

The Loc n Roll Hibiscus Flow has black flecks on the top.  I sent a communique to them to inquire about this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2017)

Still lovin' that Molasses Reconstruct, Strand Repair, Curl Conditioning Creme, Afrotastic and Knot Glide.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2017)

PSA: For you ladies that purchased the salon-sized ST Knot Glide.

*Slip-N-Slide Knot Proof Hair Glide- SALON SIZE*
*REPLACEMENT NOTIFICATION!!!*
Please Read if you've recently purchased our Slip-n-Slide Salon Size during our End of Year Sale! Product Replacement Details Below!

​
Greetings,

If you received a Slip-n-Slide Salon Size (only Salon Sizes) purchased during our End of Year Sale, please note that the product is more liquidy in nature than usual and subtly fragranced. There is no question that the product we shipped did not meet the high standards our customers have come to expect and should continue to demand with this product. In our effort to mass-produce the Slip-n-slide for our Salon sizes, the quality has not been as effective or similar to our usual smaller batches of this product. As a result, we have decided to no longer produce the Slip-n-Slide in Salon Sizes, due to the mechanics of formulating this product. We will return to producing this recipe in smaller batches. Moving forward, Slip-n-Slide will be produced in 12oz size containers only! This change will allow us to maintain the highest quality standards of producing Slip-n-Slide Knot Proof Hair Glide because protecting our reputation for delivering the best moisturizing detangler on the market is a key priority for us! 

We deeply apologize for our errors and regret any inconvenience caused as a result. If you purchased this product in Salon Size during our End of Year Sale from December 29-January 4th, please send an email to [email protected]with your order #, mailing address and include SALON SIZE REPLACEMENT in the subject line. Three bottles of our new 12oz size of Slip-n-Slide will be sent in replacement of the 32 ounce size. If you purchased more than 1 bottle of the Salon Size, additional bottles will be sent in correspondence. Your replacements will be shipped out no later than *February 10, 2017*!

If there is anything else that we can do to minimize your inconvenience in regard to this matter, please don't hesitate to contact us.

Sincerely,
The Soultanicals Team





*NEW* Packaging for
Slip-n-Slide Knot Proof Hair Glide!!!
Will be Available for purchase next week!
_Copyright © 2017 Soultanicals, All rights reserved._


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 4, 2017)

^^Like I said before, she has excellent customer service but I just can't with the consistency issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2017)

@bajandoc86
Thank you so much for that PSA. 

I did purchase a Liter of KG on 12/29 and just sent my email.

The one I bought is still in the box unopened.  I haven't even looked at it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2017)

So, ST'icals said my KG Liter was not one of the ones that was included in "the batch"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 4, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, ST'icals said my KG Liter was not one of the ones that was included in "the batch"


Mine wasnt right from the beginning but ole well. 2gallons just sitting there.  I feel some type a way about this.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 5, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> Mine wasnt right from the beginning but ole well. 2gallons just sitting there.  I feel some type a way about this.


I don't think it was just during this sale. Your issue was prior to that.
Done dealing with her anyway smh...


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, ST'icals said my KG Liter was not one of the ones that was included in "the batch"


I doubt that. How can they really tell knowing @shawnyblazes had a consistency issue from the beginning? She's full of it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 5, 2017)

As soon as it went into the gallon size the consistency was not what was in the 8oz bottle.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 5, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

@shawnyblazes
The very 1st Liter looks identical to the one on the left.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 5, 2017)

See my gallon size looks like the one on the right. I bought it in November. Although it's slippery and detangles, knowing the consistency is different is a concern.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow...what a mess.  Sorry that you guys are having these issues.

I don't know why she continues to have consistency issues but people won't keep putting up with it much longer. I gave her so many chances but after repeated offenses, I had to leave her line alone. None of this surprises me. I'm no chemist/mixtress, but how hard is it to make sure that your products are consistent? Why is it that other lines (Bee Mine, Camille Rose, Mielle, Mane Choice, Shescentit, TGIN, Alikay, et. al.) don't have these issues? I just don't get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

@AgeinATL
Don't forget HV, MHC, CJ, DB  etc.....I could go on, but I digress.

She said some came directly from her Fulfillment Center and those seem to be okay.

After I emailed her again to let her know I placed my order withing the time frames she stated: 12/29- 01/04, she told me I would be receiving a replacement although she didn't think mine was in that "batch".


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 5, 2017)

The one on the left is why I bought the TWO gallons on the right.  It doesnt work anywhere near how the one on the left worked so its been sitting.  

I put a little every now and again on my little one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I put a little every now and again on my little one.*


@shawnyblazes
That Boy Know He stay Pop-A-Licious.....


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AgeinATL
> Don't forget HV, MHC, CJ, DB  etc.....I could go on, but I digress.
> 
> She said some came directly from her Fulfillment Center and those seem to be okay.
> ...


Hmph. She is full of caca.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hmph.* She is full of caca.*


@NaturallyATLPCH 
  I thought I was the only one that said that!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> I thought I was the only one that said that!


I get creative from time to time .


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 5, 2017)

*Sucks teeth*  at this situation. I purchased the salon size before BF. It has slip and detangles but there is a big difference unfortunately between that and the smaller size.

She's only honoring a specific time frame but the batches have been inconsistent since jump.... so I do feel annoyed by this.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 5, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Sucks teeth*  at this situation. I purchased the salon size before BF. It has slip and detangles but there is a big difference unfortunately between that and the smaller size.
> *
> She's only honoring a specific time frame but the batches have been inconsistent since jump.... so I do feel annoyed by this.*



Exactly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *She's only honoring a specific time frame but the batches have been inconsistent since jump.... so I do feel annoyed by this.*





shawnyblazes said:


> *Exactly.*


@flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes 
And I won't mention the Pumpkin Detox.  Mine and @AgeinATL 's was a runny/watery mess.

So much of a turn off to make me not even want to try another jar.


----------



## Tibbar (Feb 5, 2017)

I like so many of her products, but I feel like she's trying to do too much.  I love her creativity and originality in developing new products but she needs to focus on being *great* at fewer things and not being *ok* on a whole bunch of things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

Thankfully, I've never had a problem with Molasses Detox, Strand Repair, Curl Creme, Afrotastic.

Those are what I consider to be my staples from her.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 5, 2017)

So far, I'm liking the Knot Sauce, however, with the ones I purchased OTG and from her, not all are filled to the same levels and one bottle has a little yellow tint. 

I'd be ok with this if she was still "handmade" but I don't consider her to be handmade. I'll stick with my 1-2 products in 8oz sizes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 5, 2017)

Tibbar said:


> I like so many of her products, but I feel like she's trying to do too much.  I love her creativity and originality in developing new products but she needs to focus on being *great* at fewer things and not being *ok* on a whole bunch of things.



This.   Every time I get a product it is never the same.  EVERY time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

I had to leave the stylers alone.  Didn't have much success with any of those.

Is this a Line that I absolutely have to have?  No - but what I do use.buy, I do enjoy.

Hope there is never an issue with any of the regular stuff I get from her, or that could very easily tip her over to the occasional(s) column.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2 @shawnyblazes
> *And I won't mention the Pumpkin Detox*.  Mine and @AgeinATL 's was a runny/watery mess.
> 
> So much of a turn off to make me not even want to try another jar.



Girl, every TIME I think of this I get annoyed. She got me on that mask and the agave treatment but she ain't getting me again. My sister ordered the agave treatment about a week after I did and hers looks different from mine. That's when I knew that it was forreal time to let this line go.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 5, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> This.   Every time I get a product it is never the same.  EVERY time.



ALL of this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

@AgeinATL
I'm so happeh I didn't get the Agave!

For once, my PJ behind finally took a seat on something *thank goodness*


----------



## Sally. (Feb 5, 2017)

I ordered one bottle of Knot Sauce and I received two bottles in two separate shipments. I wonder if I can exchange it for the Knot Glide.


----------



## Tibbar (Feb 5, 2017)

This thread made me use a bunch of Soultanicals products when I just washed my hair.

Afrotastic curl elastic, wrappers delight, platinum roots hair oil, fluff-a-licious curl nutritious and loc-n-roll-twist &fro out... oh and a dab of mango dip....  

I'm gonna throw some big twists in my hair while I watch Tom Brady's Trump loving butt (hopefully) lose the Super Bowl...

Oh and I know I complain, but I still like and use her products...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 6, 2017)

Loc n Roll Hibiscus Flow response:

_Greetings,
Thank you for contacting us regarding your order! Because this product is made with natural ingredients, herbal ingredients may be visible. In this case, fenugreek leaves is the ingredient that you see. Nonetheless, this does not affect the quality of the product. Due to the nature of our handmade products, batches may slightly vary as our products are made by hand and not by machines. 
Best,
Ayo_


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 6, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Loc n Roll Hibiscus Flow response:
> 
> _Greetings,
> Thank you for contacting us regarding your order! Because this product is made with natural ingredients, herbal ingredients may be visible. In this case, fenugreek leaves is the ingredient that you see. Nonetheless, this does not affect the quality of the product. Due to the nature of our handmade products, batches may slightly vary as our products are made by hand and not by machines.
> ...



Seriously?

Seriously?

Seriously?

I have so much to say, but I'm not a nice person without coffee


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 6, 2017)

So, the Mango dip, which is sitting in my fridge will probably be given away. 

The first one I purchased barely smelled of mango and mostly smelled of rancid. The bottle I have now, smelled of mango but still has that rancid smell. I know butters have a natural smell and I'm ok with that. What I'm not ok with is buying two bottles months apart from each other and both smelling rancid.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 6, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...


Please state your thoughts, I'll [email protected] you Starbux $


----------



## rileypak (Feb 6, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...





MileHighDiva said:


> Please state your thoughts, I'll [email protected] you Starbux $


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 6, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Please state your thoughts I'll [email protected] you Starbux $



This is what we have been talking about.

I don't want to say it looks like dirt, but normally, products will have some type of disclaimer. Those flecks look as if they were not properly strained and are big enough to be seen. I know some herbal products are hard to strain (slippery elm for example and it is visible in most product e.g. Naturelle Grow) but those are large.

That just looks like anyone did anything and sent it out anyway. Her message wasn't really one of apology but one of damage control and placation. And with what is going on with her KG, it's just kind of unacceptable at this point.

I gave a friend the KG and KS and she liked both. It seems like she was interested in the KG, but I basically had to tell her I would sell her mine because of consistency issues.

She's OTG now, she should be past this.

Disclaimer: I've had all my coffee


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 6, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> This is what we have been talking about.
> 
> I don't want to say it looks like dirt, but normally, products will have some type of disclaimer. Those flecks look as if they were not properly strained and are big enough to be seen. I know some herbal products are hard to strain (slippery elm for example and it is visible in most product e.g. Naturelle Grow) but those are large.
> 
> ...



You nailed it! 

I know she doesn't think that we believe that her products are handmade anymore


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 6, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> You nailed it!
> 
> I know she doesn't think that we believe that her products are handmade anymore


Clearly she does by her response. 

She's been silently placed on my never again list.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 6, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Clearly she does by her response.
> 
> She's been silently placed on my never again list.


 I'm DONE!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2017)

I just bought 4 bottles of the Knot-Proof hair Glide and 1 bottle of the Hair Glaze - finally with the 30% off coupon code they were offering using TREATYOSELF. I sure hope the KG will not have any consistency issues this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2017)

My Liter KG Replacement shipped!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 13, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Liter KG Replacement shipped!



 Did you receive tracking notification? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2017)

@shawnyblazes 
Yasss


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 14, 2017)

I saw this in Target today and came straight to LHCF to get the lowdown. I only read the last 8 pages..... and I'm torn. I would like to try the Knot Glide but the consistency issues are worrying. 
Is it really worth it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2017)

@MeaWea
I only use it (on dry hair) to finger Detangle.  I've never used it any other way?

 It works great as a Pre-Poo/Detangler on dry hair providing the formulation is correct.

ETA:  I don't leave it in.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 14, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> I saw this in Target today and came straight to LHCF to get the lowdown. I only read the last 8 pages..... and I'm torn. I would like to try the Knot Glide but the consistency issues are worrying.
> Is it really worth it?



lets put it like this, with the consistency I received when it debuted, this would be a game changer for my Washngos. I wouldn't have to worry about tangles.

 I couldn't leave it in though, the ingredients don't work for my hair being left in.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 14, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> lets put it like this, with the consistency I received when it debuted, this would be a game changer for my Washngos. I wouldn't have to worry about tangles.
> 
> I couldn't leave it in though, the ingredients don't work for my hair being left in.


A leave-in you can't leave-in?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 14, 2017)

naturalyogini said:


> A leave-in you can't leave-in?



its really a detangler........that you can leave in, lol/


its made with oatstraw, coconut oil and aloe. Death to my hair, LOL.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 14, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> its really a detangler........that you can leave in, lol/
> 
> 
> its made with oatstraw, coconut oil and aloe. Death to my hair, LOL.


Ah, got it.  My hair like aloe juice.  I need to go look up oatstraw...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 14, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> I saw this in Target today and came straight to LHCF to get the lowdown. I only read the last 8 pages..... and I'm torn. I would like to try the Knot Glide but the consistency issues are worrying.
> Is it really worth it?



 It's worth it. I'm in love.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 14, 2017)

Has the summer bundle changed? I don't remember it having the Hair Glide before. Maybe I was mistaken.

Has anyone purchased the one here: http://www.soultanicals.com/coilements-summer-natural-hair-bundle/

If so, is it worth it, or should I just get the Hair Glide and Knot Dressing Oil I usually get and leave it at that?

Many thanks.


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Has the summer bundle changed? I don't remember it having the Hair Glide before. Maybe I was mistaken.
> 
> Has anyone purchased the one here: http://www.soultanicals.com/coilements-summer-natural-hair-bundle/
> 
> ...


I just don't understand why a summer bundle would ship at the END of July. 

And I had not been to the site, yet. Thanks @YvetteWithJoy.


----------



## Thump (Feb 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Has the summer bundle changed? I don't remember it having the Hair Glide before. Maybe I was mistaken.
> 
> *Has anyone purchased the one here: http://www.soultanicals.com/coilements-summer-natural-hair-bundle/*
> 
> ...




I don't know why she won't take that bundle off her site. This was the ship date listed  *BUNDLE SHIPS ON 7/29/16!!!!*
It has not been available for months and months. It was there when I purchased the Winter bundle on BF and it was not available then either.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 15, 2017)

Uh, I ordered 2 gallons but received one replacement.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2017)

I got my Liter replacement today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got my Liter replacement today.


I should have had 6 bottles but at this point I really don't want to go in with all the hassle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2017)

Yassssssss  You're right.  @shawnyblazes

What's Babeeee Curl-Pop-A-Lot using these days?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 15, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yassssssss  You're right.  @shawnyblazes
> 
> What's Babeeee Curl-Pop-A-Lot using these days?


Man, as sad as it is. Hes been using Soultanicals Aloe that was in the summer bundle, with Sweet soul magic curl stimulator and Shescentit leave in. his curls are SO shiny and plump.  That aloe something or other really set it off but I will not be buying it.  I posted a picture on instagram but im still at work, cant link.  I'll post it later when I get home. off in 15 minutes @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Man, as sad as it is. Hes been using Soultanicals Aloe that was in the summer bundle*, with Sweet soul magic curl stimulator and Shescentit leave in. *his curls are SO shiny and plump.  That aloe something or other really set it off but I will not be buying it*.


@shawnyblazes
You better start looking for a replacement before summer hits

You know he hafta' keep dem Curls Shiny & Plump.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2017)

Used KG Liter #1 last night on dry hair under Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap and Scarf.  Worked like a charm this a.m. to detangle hair.

Will be interested in comparing Liter #2 and replacement #2(3) with Liter #1.  Consistency & Performance.


----------



## trueheartofgold (Feb 22, 2017)

Has anyone used Mango Dip Detangling Slip or Knot Sauce as moisturizers? If so, yay or nay? Thank you!


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 22, 2017)

trueheartofgold said:


> Has anyone used Mango Dip Detangling Slip or Knot Sauce as moisturizers? If so, yay or nay? Thank you!


Yay to Knot Sauce
Nay to Mango Dip


----------



## trueheartofgold (Feb 22, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Yay to Knot Sauce
> Nay to Mango Dip



Thanks for responding! I read through the thread and I see you have your reservations about this company. Would you still recommend it even though there are consistency/shelf life issues? Which one of the products would you recommend the most to be used as a leave in (a lot of moisture)?

Thanks!


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 23, 2017)

trueheartofgold said:


> Thanks for responding! I read through the thread and I see you have your reservations about this company. Would you still recommend it even though there are consistency/shelf life issues? Which one of the products would you recommend the most to be used as a leave in (a lot of moisture)?
> 
> Thanks!



My main issue is consistency. Which is a big issue in this thread along with customer service.

The first Mango Dip I purchased smelled rancid and was a color closer to "white" shea butter. It worried me so I purchased a second. The smell was slightly rancid but the same color. I failed to believe they were both bad, but that the batch needs more fragrance. Either way, it was offputting.

The KG I didn't have issues with, just the aloe. It's not formulated well for my LoPo hair.

The Knot Sauce..... so the first time I purchased, there was still space between the product and neck of bottle. I got it from tar.get. The second time, same place of purchase, bottle is all the way filled. I order from her site and one bottle was like the first bottle I ordered, the others all the way filled.

Also, my items took 2 weeks to ship, which were placed as shipped after I emailed her, and didn't move for about a week.

I love the Knot Sauce, but I will have to use them slowly. It's definitely HG worthy, but with the issues stated above, it's too much to deal with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2017)

My Replacement for the Liter of KG came.  I received x3 12oz Bottles.


----------



## trueheartofgold (Feb 23, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> My main issue is consistency. Which is a big issue in this thread along with customer service.
> 
> The first Mango Dip I purchased smelled rancid and was a color closer to "white" shea butter. It worried me so I purchased a second. The smell was slightly rancid but the same color. I failed to believe they were both bad, but that the batch needs more fragrance. Either way, it was offputting.
> 
> ...



Thanks for responding! I think I'll stay away until (maybe) she gets everything together. Just like you and others,  I think that there should be some kind of order in the way companies conduct business and the consistency of hair products especially should be the same no matter where/when they are purchased.

I don't want to like a product one time and then be disappointed so I'll just let it be.

Thanks again!


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 27, 2017)

I was in tar.get this weekend and I saw about 4 bottles of KS. The color is a weird pearlescent color, not white. I'm not sure what contributed to the color change, but I'm not messing with it anymore


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2017)

@Saludable84
The same thing happened to me with CRN's Morrocan Pear & Argan Conditioning Custard. 

I have some pure white bottles and some yellow-ish/pearlescent  bottles.

I'm using the Yellowish/Pearlescent one now and I notice it doesn't have much of a scent.

I cannot remember where I got them all from?  I will be keeping my eye on this from now on. 

If it's that Pearlescent color - I think somethings "off".

I know some came from Tar.get, NC, Hattache, AveYou etc....I've gotten them from different places at different times.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 27, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> The same thing happened to me with CRN's Morrocan Pear & Argan Conditioning Custard.
> 
> I have some pure white bottles and some yellow-ish/pearlescent  bottles.
> ...



Maybe they went out of different distributors/warehouses


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm confused as to why the size of the container that the products is stored in would affect the formula? I'm extremely confused.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 28, 2017)

JerriBlank said:


> I'm confused as to why the size of the container that the products is stored in would affect the formula? I'm extremely confused.


It's easier to mix five gallons versus 50 gallons.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 29, 2017)

Which of their products offers the best moisture? I was not impressed with the Knot Sauce. I want to take advantage of their Spring sale...so far I was thinking of the:

Can't Believe its Not butta
Kink Drink spray
Marula Maru product
Knot Glide (but it's out of stock)
Mango Dip


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi, all.

Is anyone here a big fan of the Soultanicals Knot Dressing Oil Rinse? If so, do you know of anything OTG that you like about just as much -- because of the ingredients and the aroma? TIA! (I'm trying to streamline vendors --especially ONLINE venders--and I can eliminate another one if I don't get this oil anymore. Thanks for any suggested replacements.)

*Ingredients:*
Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Coconut Oil, Avocado Oil, Rice Bran oil, Pracaxi Oil, Brocolli Seed Oil, Castor Oil, Vitamin E, Phlalate Free Fragrance and drizzles of LOVE!


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> Is anyone here a big fan of the Soultanicals Knot Dressing Oil Rinse? If so, do you know of anything OTG that you like about just as much -- because of the ingredients and the aroma? TIA! (I'm trying to streamline vendors --especially ONLINE venders--and I can eliminate another one if I don't get this oil anymore. Thanks for any suggested replacements.)
> 
> ...



I don't use oils but I feel like I've seen good oil blends from Alikay Naturals and they are sold at Target. Camille Rose also had a good oil blend and her products are sold damn near everywhere. That's all that I can think of.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2017)

My Coil-Soil came today.  In fact, it is the 1st pkg I received from the M-Day Sales.

It's a Fertilizing Detox Treatment that is _Limited Edition_.

Will be interested in how this works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2017)

Been Steaming with Afrotastic Curl Elastic for the past couple wash days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2017)

Used:
Strand Repair today.


----------



## bimbabe (Jul 5, 2017)

Are you guys still using these products?


----------



## rileypak (Jul 5, 2017)

First impressions -

Sprung Coil Defining Gelly: easy to spread, nice smell that lingers, left hair soft and shiny the first two days, was ready for a refresher on day three though (began seeing more frizz and losing definition), did begin to flake out a little bit on day two (not sure it's related to my heavy hand with the Gelly or the leave in), by day four I was leaving snow everywhere 

Frizz Whiz Leave In Conditioner: good slip, nice scent that doesn't linger, needs a sealant though due to lack of oils/butters in product


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2017)

@bimbabe
I'm still using & buying the one(s) I like: (in no particular order)
Knot Glide
Afrotastic
Strand Repair
Curl Conditioning Creme (Conditioner)

*Molasses Reconstruct - I like this, but my last jar went bad, so I won't be repurchasing*


----------



## rileypak (Jul 5, 2017)

@bimbabe
I do.

I use:
Magical Molasses DC
Monoi Moisture Slip DC
Frizz Whiz Leave In Conditioner
Sprung Coil Gelly
Afrotastic DC
Pumpkin Clay Detox Mask
Strand Repair DC
Knot Glide Detangler

I have but haven't used:
Afro Gelato Gel
Curl Supreme Conditioner


----------



## bimbabe (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you! The Strand Repair is the same thing as the Fro Despair Vitamin repair DC?

Has any one tried the Curl Blaze Hair Glaze? 

From what I am seeing though I shouldn't pick up too many products if I do not use them immediately. Shelf life seems to be a problem with these products.


----------



## bimbabe (Jul 5, 2017)

Has any one tried the Sprung Coil Boosting Gelly and the Curl Blaze Hair Glaze? What was the difference for your hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2017)

@bimbabe
The Strand Repair is/was great.  She has now made it: "Limited Edition" so it is not offered on the regula'. *rolls eyes* 

I think the last time I was able to get it was Mom's-Day.  She'll probably offer it again BF.

I think I got the Curl Blaze Glaze on a Swap, but haven't tried it? 

Her stylers i.e. Butters, Lotions, Cremes etc...don't seem to really work for me and there are others from other lines that I like better.

ETA: The Fro Despair Repair is new.  I bought x2 of these recently, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## bimbabe (Jul 5, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bimbabe
> The Strand Repair is/was great.  She has now made it: "Limited Edition" so it is not offered on the regula'. *rolls eyes*
> 
> I think the last time I was able to get it was Mom's-Day.  She'll probably offer it again BF.
> ...



Nice! LOL do you want to try it tonight? J/K Teehee trying to take advantage of the 4th of July 40% off sale.

Thanks again for your response.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 5, 2017)

@bimbabe,

I hope people respond before the sale is off. It's a great sale. If you spend a certain amount, not only do you get 40% off, but you get free shipping.

I haven't been using their products long enough to be able to provide highly informed reviews. I have many of their products, but have only tried them 1 or 2 times with the exception of the Hair Glide, which I've used for a good while.

I have done a patch test using the Twist Assist Coil Defining Cream and a full twist-out using the Twist Assist Coil Defining Cream layered under the Recoil Butter. My results: Juicy, shiny, defined.

However, I cannot compare them to any other styling creams or butters, because I haven't used those types of products in my regimen too much in the past.

I do not like the smell of the Twist Assist Cream. I can't pin it down. DH says it smells strongly like "old boxes." I don't know! But I like the smell of the Recoil Butter, and it covers the Twist Assist smell instantly.

*In my next post I'll compare the Curl Blaze and Sprung Gelly.*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 5, 2017)

@rileypak, what do you think of the Sprung Gelly compared to the Curl Blaze?

@bimbabe,

Here are my hair details so that you can know how to interpret my notes below:

hipo;
fine (individual strands are thin);
dense (much hair per square inch of scalp);
pen-springs (4a coily)
For me:
I had a weird experience with the *Curl Blaze*: I have super coily hair, and the Curl Blaze gave little hold. It left me with very fluffy hair. I've never had fluffy hair before. I enjoyed the way it felt, but probably because it was a new experience! LOL! I have used it only once since, and I again got no hold with it. It is not a repurchase for me. I need hold. Other reviews love the soft and fluffy results.

My *Sprung Gelly* is very creamy. It does provide hold, but it feels more like a cream-gel that is for hold with moisture than a gel that is mainly about HOLD, IMO. I get good definition and moisture with it.

My hair feels GREAT with it, but it does not add elongation and shine to my hair the way Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker or Kinky Curly Curling Custard do.

*I feel like the Sprung Gelly behaves on my hair a LOT like The Mane Choice Biotin Gel does. Except, I get a tacky, coated feeling after drying with The Mane Choice Biotin Gel. The Sprung Gelly feels nice on my strands after drying.*​


----------



## rileypak (Jul 5, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @rileypak, what do you think of the Sprung Gelly compared to the Curl Blaze?



I have not used the Curl Blaze before. I have the Afro Gelato that I'll use at some point in the future. Whenever I get to that styler, I'll compare in this thread.


----------



## bimbabe (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks again for your responses!!!

I still went on a spree...mainly for deep conditioners.

2 × Afrotastic Curl Elastic
1 × Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream
1 × Marula-Melon Moisture Guru
2 × Magical Molasses Deep-Constructor
1 × Monoi Moisture Slip- Deep Conditioning, Fertilizing Dip
1 × Fro Despair, Vitamin Hair Repair Mega DC
2 × Slip-N-Slide, Knot-Proof Hair Glide- 12 oz
1 × Hair Sorrell- Knappylicious Kink Drink
1 × Curl Blaze Hair Glaze
1 × Sprung- Coil Boosting Gelly
It is a lot but thankfully it was 40% and free shipping. I fell asleep early last night putting my son to bed and woke up this morning and put in my order. The 40% off code still worked


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 6, 2017)

bimbabe said:


> Thanks again for your responses!!!
> 
> I still went on a spree...mainly for deep conditioners.
> 
> ...



You cleaned up!!!

I ordered enough for free shipping as well, but nowhere near as much. I love these frequent, good sales. The ingredients are SO worth the sales price, IMHO.

I look forward to your reviews!


----------



## rileypak (Jul 7, 2017)

bimbabe said:


> Thanks again for your responses!!!
> 
> I still went on a spree...mainly for deep conditioners.
> 
> ...


Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 7, 2017)

@rileypak, how do you like the Soultanicals Fro Despair Vitamin Repair Mega DC? Do you have a review?


----------



## rileypak (Jul 7, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @rileypak, how do you like the Soultanicals Fro Despair Vitamin Repair Mega DC? Do you have a review?


Not yet. This past sale was my first time ordering it. 
I'll review once I try it though.


----------



## bimbabe (Jul 7, 2017)

I will let you guys know. I am picking up the products on a trip up to the US at the end of this month. I am super excited.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2017)

Next Mega-Sale (35-40%), I think Imma grab a couple b/ups of the Fro-Repair Despair.  It's getting really great reviews. 

Hope to get around to trying mine before the Summer is over.

I also want a Liter of Afrotastic.


----------



## rileypak (Aug 4, 2017)

@IDareT'sHair
How's the slip and softness of the Curl Supreme Conditioning Dream? I'm trying to decide on which rinse out to use for detangling and I know you use this fairly often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2017)

@rileypak
Love It!


----------



## rileypak (Jan 19, 2018)

New Soultanicals info-


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow! She got rid of a lot of her products. She used to offer more kink drinks and oil options. The caramel treatment, molasses treatment, the protein free DC, the clay dc....

Perhaps it’s for the best so that she can focus on product consistency and faster shipping rather than cooking up something new in the kitchen. If she gets those two things in order, I’d be tempted to revisit the line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2018)

I see my Conditioning Curl Creme did not make the cut.

This will drastically limit my purchases from her. #ohwell

@rileypak  Thanks for posting this Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2018)

Looked at this list again, and my other Fav from her: Cold Play Cleansing Conditioner also did not make the cut.

I have a 16oz Afrotastic from her and about 1/2 bottle of KG.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 19, 2018)

rileypak said:


> New Soultanicals info-
> View attachment 422291



Fro despair is the bomb


----------



## Colocha (Jan 20, 2018)

She kept the two products I use but she's specifying 8 oz for the Hair Glide. It's so good but I'm partial to salon sizes. I won't ever give up the Afrotastic though.


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 23, 2018)

Aww man.... the molasses DC didn't make the cut either!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2018)

Well I was able to grab several bottles of Curl Conditioning Creme from Pampered & Twisted for about $6 and some change during their HUGE, HUGE, HUGE Clearance Sale.

A member offered to send me a couple more she has in her stash.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 23, 2018)

bumping.


 Anyone tried the Shea-Yurvedic Butta Shampoo and the Rice tonic?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 23, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> bumping.
> 
> 
> Anyone tried the Shea-Yurvedic Butta Shampoo and the Rice tonic?



I have the rice water tonic. I'm meh on it currently. Don't know if it's actually doing anything. It does seem to make my hair soft. That's about all I can tell with it.

Eta: the sprung gelly gives me very little hold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Anyone tried the Shea-Yurvedic Butta Shampoo* and the Rice tonic?


@shawnyblazes 
I'm also interested in this since everything else is OOS..... 

I don't want it to Lather tho'.

I also had the Master Cleanse in a Cart.  (Haven't tried/used this either)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2018)

Used Strand Repair today @rileypak


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 27, 2018)

I received my shipping notification last night.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

I received all of my items last night.  Fast shipping.

The Shea Yurvedic Buttercream was soupy-ish which I know its probably because of the intransit weather.  I put it in the fridge. I have plans to use it before I henna this weekend. I just need to figure out how Im going to do it because Im working mornings both days.



I also picked up a Knot Proof glide for my LO ( his staple detangler) and a Sprout Follicular Rice Tonic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2018)

Got a Liter of Curl Creme this Sale. 

Wanted that new Clay Detox that was $9.99 but forgot to add it to the Cart....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Got a Liter of Curl Creme this Sale.
> 
> Wanted that new Clay Detox that was $9.99 but forgot to add it to the Cart....



what new detox?  You mean the Mane stay Hen-tonite? Its not new. Its very good though. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> *what new detox?  You mean the Mane stay Hen-tonite? Its not new. Its very good tho*


@shawnyblazes
Oh, I thought it was new. 

Made a Cart since it *40% & Free Shipping,* (this weekend) but put in the Master Cleanse Detox (instead) of the Mane Stay. 

I still haven't checked out though.  I need to decide?  I have that, another FroRepair, another Rice Water and a Oil in a Cart.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 1, 2018)

Used the Shea Yurvedic buttercreme. I didn’t prepoo but there was product in my
Hair from a few days ago.


Wet hair and applied.  It glided down my strands , lightly lathered and disappeared into my strands.  I agitated my scalp with the pads of my fingers and rinsed.  I only used it once per section.  After rinsing my wasn’t overly soft or rough but somewhere in between. I’ll try it again and see if there is a difference  

I like the application.  The smell is okay and the low lather is fine.  I immediately added henna after so I can't say how my hair will feel after I add conditioner.

It’s interesting though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2018)

@shawnyblazes 
Good preliminary review. How's your Hair Feeling now?

I still haven't checked out.  Lemme go do that now (I guess).  I can't pass up 40% & Free Shipping.

That's some BF kinda Sale stuff right there.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 2, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Good preliminary review. How's your Hair Feeling now?
> 
> I still haven't checked out.  Lemme go do that now (I guess).  I can't pass up 40% & Free Shipping.
> ...




@IDareT'sHair  My hair is feeling strong but that's due to the henna. I used CRN Lavender leave in and my hair is feeling okay. Not too much moisture but not dry either. Im at work with a hardhat on but sometime this week i'll be blowing it out for my protective style.


----------



## naturalyogini (Sep 2, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> Used the Shea Yurvedic buttercreme. I didn’t prepoo but there was product in my
> Hair from a few days ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Good review.  Not a repurchase for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2018)

@naturalyogini  or @shawnyblazes 
Have either of you tried the Master Cleanse Detox?  

I bought that this Sale.

Thought about grabbing the 'new' Hair Smoothie, but I have enough of those types of products.


----------



## LiLi (Sep 3, 2018)

I am in love with their Slip n Slide Detangling Glide. I tried their other detangling products as well but this one takes the cake. I hope they don’t desert me like my fave brand Silk Dreams did. This is the only Soultanicals product I like and I have tried almost all of them.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 3, 2018)

LiLi said:


> I am in love with their Slip n Slide Detangling Glide. I tried their other detangling products as well but this one takes the cake. I hope they don’t desert me like my fave brand Silk Dreams did. This is the only Soultanicals product I like and I have tried almost all of them.



Silk Dreams just did us wrong...or at least I think so.  I'm still salty about that!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 4, 2018)

LiLi said:


> I am in love with their Slip n Slide Detangling Glide. I tried their other detangling products as well but this one takes the cake. I hope they don’t desert me like my fave brand Silk Dreams did. This is the only Soultanicals product I like and I have tried almost all of them.



Its my LOs favorite detangling item. Hes still on an old liter I had but I recently bought a smaller bottle last week. I hope it performs as well.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 4, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalyogini  or @shawnyblazes
> Have either of you tried the Master Cleanse Detox?
> 
> I bought that this Sale.
> ...



Yes, I've tried it every time shes revamped it. I like it regardless because its really just clay. All the other ingredients are a bonus. only reason I don't repurchase is Im heavy handed and have my own clay. Good stuff though!!  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Yes, I've tried it every time shes revamped it. I like it regardless because its really just clay. All the other ingredients are a bonus. only reason I don't repurchase is Im heavy handed and have my own clay. Good stuff though!!*


@shawnyblazes 
What is the difference in Your Opinion between this and the Mane Stay Benonite?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 4, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What is the difference in Your Opinion between this and the Mane Stay Benonite?



The master detox is like any other clay mix but the Mane Stay  Hen -Tonite has henna(cassia) in it.  I prefer it because my hair reacted differently to it.  I REALLY like the  mane stay one BUT again, I'm a lover of DIY and a sister can throw some henna in my clay mix and rock on.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm a lover of DIY and a sister can throw some henna in my clay mix and rock on*.


@shawnyblazes 
......


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 4, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> ......



 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2018)

Still waiting on:
Liter of Curl Conditioning Creme and a Jar of Master Detox


----------



## rileypak (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2018)

@rileypak
Excuse Me Ma'am
Wait....Somebody Hold My Earrings!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2018)

Still waiting on my Liter & my Jar of Master Detox.
Lawdt.  Where is my stuff ST'icals?


----------



## rileypak (Sep 19, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2018)

rileypak said:


>


@rileypak
I'd like to get the Chebe DC'er w/o buying the "Bundle"....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2018)

@rileypak 
Do you remember when the Liters are suppose to ship?


----------



## rileypak (Sep 19, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> Do you remember when the Liters are suppose to ship?


End of this week I thought...
Could have sworn she said nothing would ship before September 21


----------



## rileypak (Sep 19, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> I'd like to get the Chebe DC'er w/o buying the "Bundle"....


She'll probably offer it for Black Friday


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 20, 2018)

Imma have to get that stinking bundle just for this. She always does that . Hrmph.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 20, 2018)

Goodness, I forgot I did order a liter of the Curltastic DC during that sale lol. I saw the email fir the bundle but I’m not interested in anything other than the DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2018)

Used the Sprout Follicle Rice Rinse today.  Have it on now.  Will use it per the Instructions (20 minutes) as a Final R/O Treatment.

Is slightly herbally smelling - but not off putting.  

Will continue to use this the next few weeks to see if I wanna reup when these Fall Sales Start.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2018)

Got my Ship Notice =
x1 Liter of Curl Conditioning Dream Cream
x1 Master Cleanse (1st time buying/trying)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2018)

My Order Arrived Last Nigh!

I am going to email her to ask in her next Liter Sale if she would consider bringing back *discontinued* Stand Repair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 5, 2018)

Today the bundles are supposed to start shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2018)

I gotta remind myself I want the Chebe DC'er and another RW Follicle Rinse (because as of today - ST'icals is not on my BF list)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 10, 2018)

I received a tracking number on the 8th.  It hasn’t updated as of tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2018)

@shawnyblazes
Remind me I want:....
Chebe Ginger DC'er
Rice Water Follicle Tonic


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 12, 2018)

My package is out for delivery by UPS. If they deliver it because they are known for their shenangians, I will use it tomorrow and let you know how I like it @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2018)

Still loving the Rice Water Follicle Treatment - makes my hair feel good and it doesn't stank.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 13, 2018)

Used the shampoo from the bundle.  Not too much suds.  Hair felt okay rinsing out.  Not too stripped 


Deep conditioned for 20 minutes with the ginger chebe deep conditioner.  It was thick and creamy.  Not a lot of slip.  After sitting it did sink in.  I think this would be better with heat. It does say use heat on the jar but I rarely do.  

All of the items previously in the bundle last year look slightly reforumalted.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 13, 2018)

Sitting in the follicular rice tonic.  My scalp is tingling.  Didn’t smell too bad either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2018)

@shawnyblazes
So I should leave Chebe DC'er alone this BF right?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 23, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> So I should leave Chebe DC'er alone this BF right?


I only tried it once.   So I’m trying not to be bias.  I won’t try it again until Nov11.  I’ll have my steamer by then and it will be a month since having the chebe in my hair.  So I’ll be doing a full wash then.  

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 29, 2018)

Anyone see that anniversary bundle?  Looks like shes stepping into making vitamins.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2018)

I think Imma get x2 of the Rice Water Tonic's for BF and call it a day.

Unless she brings a Liter Salon Sized Version of Strand Repair back.

Don't think Imma fool with the Chebe one right now.  I can take some of my own DC'er and add some Chebe Powder to it.  

In fact, I might try that one day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2018)

@shawnyblazes 
I found a bottle of Knot Glide last night, while I was looking for something else.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I found a bottle of Knot Glide last night, while I was looking for something else.



I have a back up bottle for J but I’m loving the preshampoo from African Pride better. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2018)

@shawnyblazes
Lemme look at A-Prides Pre-Poo. 

Are you using it as a Pre-Poo?

ETA: $3.86 at Wally-World???? 

I'm all over it!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Lemme look at A-Prides Pre-Poo.
> 
> Are you using it as a Pre-Poo?
> ...


 
I’m using it for everything for him. Lol. Styler. Prepoo. Detangler.  




@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2018)

@shawnyblazes
I have about x5 'resting' in a Wal-marrrt Cart....

And it's 12oz's!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I have about x5 'resting' in a Wal-marrrt Cart....
> 
> And it's 12oz's!



DID you see the video in the thread with her detangling ? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> *DID you see the video in the thread with her detangling ? *


@shawnyblazes 
No???  What Thread?  What Video?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2018)

Used "Strand Repair" Reconstructive Treatment (unfortunately - she discontinued this one).  

I have asked that she offer it as a Salon Size for Special Occasions.


----------



## rileypak (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2020)

I did take advantage of the ST'icals Sale.  They had everything listed for $9.99.

They wanted to clear out existing inventory.  I only got x3 DC'ers.  The Fenugreek b/up, the Chebe b/up and the Monoi (which is new to me).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 20, 2020)

Wonder if she’s still going to launch her Ayurvedic powder


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Wonder if she’s still going to launch her Ayurvedic powder*


@Bette Davis Eyes
*cough*
What she said was... 

"As soon as they mail out all the _"free gifts"_ to CVS"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 20, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> *cough*
> What she said was...
> 
> "As soon as they mail out all the _"free gifts"_ to CVS"


Lolol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Lolol*


@Bette Davis Eyes
I'm saying May/June

What say You?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 20, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> I'm saying May/June
> 
> What say You?


Hmmm.  Maybe You’re right.  Mother’s Day?? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2020)

Guess What Ya'll????  My Soultanicals came today:
x1 Chebe & Ginger DC'er (b.up)
x1 Monoi DC'er (new)
x1 Fenugreek Ayurvedic DC'er (b/up)


----------



## naturalyogini (Mar 26, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Guess What Ya'll????  My Soultanicals came today:
> x1 Chebe & Ginger DC'er (b.up)
> x1 Monoi DC'er (new)
> x1 Fenugreek Ayurvedic DC'er (b/up)


Wow! I'm impressed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2020)

naturalyogini said:


> *Wow! I'm impressed*.


@naturalyogini 
Gurl...You & Me Boff!

And I didn't even get anything saying it Shipped.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 24, 2020)

They are dropping new products.  Two with the ambunu herb.


----------



## Lita (Nov 24, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> They are dropping new products.  Two with the ambunu herb.



@Bette Davis Eyes I will stock up on Soultanicals,one of my stable Dc & one co wash is from this brand..I will try the Ambunu from them too.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 30, 2020)

I wasnt able to get the Black Friday  sale ,so I picked up the three items I wanted today for Cyber Monday


Ambunu Scalp Defense Mask
Get Up Strand Up Caribvedic
Hair to the Rescue Ambunu Rhassoul Clay Cowash


----------



## discodumpling (Nov 30, 2020)

Uggghh they promised a restock at 9 AM...im in there now and everything I wanted is already sold out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2020)

@Bette Davis Eyes Like @discodumpling said, Everything I wanted was Sold-Out before I could get to it.

I wanted:
Ambunu Cowash
Ambunu DC'er

Oh well.  Maybe she'll do a FLASH Sale between Christ/New Year or something.


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 1, 2020)

It seems like a lot of familiar products are missing. What happened to the knot sauce, I can't believe it's not butta, Marula Muru Moisture guru, Mango dip detangling slip?  I dunno I think I'm forgetting some things but the website was missing things I usually buy. She had previously dumped a lot of stuff I really liked, now she's doing it again??  I can't!!

I'm still not over Bee Mine and My Honey Child going away.... I can't lose them too.  It's traumatizing!


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 1, 2020)

Tibbar said:


> It seems like a lot of familiar products are missing. What happened to the knot sauce, I can't believe it's not butta, Marula Muru Moisture guru, Mango dip detangling slip?  I dunno I think I'm forgetting some things but the website was missing things I usually buy. She had previously dumped a lot of stuff I really liked, now she's doing it again??  I can't!!
> 
> I'm still not over Bee Mine and My Honey Child going away.... I can't lose them too.  It's traumatizing!



It seems those are the products they sell to Sally's although I saw a few of those on the website.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2020)

Tibbar said:


> *I'm still not over Bee Mine and My Honey Child going away.... *


@Tibbar 
Right there with you Sis.


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2020)

@Tibbar and others this site have certain Soultanicals products in stock.

*4th Avenue Markek,they have a 30% off sale on black owned brands today only..The link is below..

www.4thavemarket.com

Code-BLACKOWNEDBRANDS30off

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 8, 2020)

I received tracking for my first order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I received tracking for my first order.*


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 16, 2020)

@Lita   How did you like the DC?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 16, 2020)

My black Friday/Cyber Monday purchases are slowly coming in (the items in bold came in so far). I made 3 separate orders, I purchased:

2x Ambunu Rhassoul Clay Cowash
*1 Master Hair Cleanse Curl Detox*
1 Shea-Yurvedic Butta Shampoo
1 Sprout Rice Vitamin Butta Shampoo
*2x Afrotastic Curl Elastic DC*
1 Fro Despair Vitamin Hair Repair Mega DC
1 Chebe-Ginger, Supa DC
1 Glide & Go Deep Ayurvedic Fenugreek DC
1 Monoi Moisture Slip Fertilizing Dip DC
*2x Sprout Follicular Rice Tonic*


and as if I didn't get enough I went to Sallys and got the Knot Sauce Detangler and the Can't Believe Its Knot Butta 

This is my first time trying them out. Had been wanting to for a long time just never got around to it. The Afrotastic DC, Knot Sauce and Knot Butta I tried last night. I'm a customer for life just off those 3 items.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 16, 2020)

My second cyber Monday shipping info just was sent.


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Lita   How did you like the DC?



@Bette Davis Eyes I love this Dc,nice slip,detangles well & its strengthening,but provides moisture,in addition very little to no hair shed..Oh,and my hair feels/looks fuller...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 20, 2020)

My second order tracking says it should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2020)

Just grabbed the new "Hair Grease"


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 4, 2021)

Still says arriving late for my Cyber Monday order.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 4, 2021)

The last part of my order from BF should be arriving today. On the 31st I ordered Salon sizes for Mega Greens Butta Shampoo and Hibiscus Hair Healer Mask. They are not supposed to ship out until the end of this month. I can't wait to try them. I should be set for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2021)

Wonder when those "Winter" products are suppose to ship?  

Lemme check my email right quick!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2021)

I see they are suppose to ship 01/08


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 15, 2021)

No cyber Monday order still


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2021)

@Bette Davis Eyes
I got a Shipping Notice from them, I think?  For that Winter (Grease) I ordered from them.  Lemme go check.

ETA:  Yes! I received a shipping notice yesterday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 16, 2021)

My still says arriving late since Dec 21st @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *My still says arriving late since Dec 21s*t


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 19, 2021)

My Cyber Monday order is out for delivery.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 1, 2021)

Salon Size Mega Greens Butta Shampoo and Hibiscus Hair Healer Mask came in today. The Hibiscus healer smells so good. I cant wait to try them. 
Last night I tried the Shea-Yurvedic Butta Shampoo after doing an Ayurvedic mask. That stuff feels so good. I let it sit for an hour and a half as I did some things around the house. My hair detangled so well. I didn't use anything else after rinsing. I just went on with my wash and go routine. My hair feels so soft and moisturized. I love these products.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 2, 2021)

Meh 
Soultanicals Ambunu  cowash. I added ACV to it to lower pH from 7 to 5.5. It's OK. I bought 2 bottles. Not a repurchase. I just can't buy from a company that doesn't pH their products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2021)

My Nap'turical Illusion (Hair Grease) came the other day.  I thought I had gotten it weeks ago. #pjproblems


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2021)

I like the Nap'Tical Illusions Hair Grease.  I want a b/up.  Not sure if it's a Winter Item or not.

I recently reupped on the Supa' Dupa' Bloom Growth Oil and received it the other day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 28, 2021)

I keep forgetting I have the Ambunu products and the new Sprouts products to try from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I keep forgetting I have the Ambunu products and the new Sprouts products to try from her.*


@Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2021)

Picked up a b/up of the Nap'T'ical Illusions Hair Grease.  Glad I didn't have to wait until Winter.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 24, 2021)

Used the new Soultanicals products today.  

The Ambunu Rhassoul cowash is very creamy with a slight lather. I wouldn’t buy it again because I used half the bottle and it’s not cost affordable. Nice ingredients though. Creamy with a slight slip.
I pUt the getup strand up caribvedic oil on first then topped it with the superfro ambunu  hairgo on top. Very nice slip. Super creamy and started tingling immediately. I would buy this again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2021)

My b/up to the b/up of Nap'T'ical Illusions came

And my NurCreations Cactus DC'er came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2021)

Picked up the Ambundu DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2022)

Hi!

Does anyone know how the GC's (Gift Cards) work?

I bought one right before BF to use at a later date and now its saying it has expired!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2022)

Contacted ST'icals about my GC.  They assisted.  I purchased x2 products from their "Bye Bye Winter" Sale.


----------

